# Seguimento - Incêndios 2013



## CptRena (25 Abr 2013 às 11:32)

*Tópico de seguimento de incêndios em Portugal durante o ano de 2013*



*Link's úteis*


*Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera - Índice Risco de Incêndio*
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ambiente/risco.incendio/

*Protecção Civil - Incêndios*
http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/HistoricodeOcorrencias.aspx
http://www.prociv.pt/Publico/fogoslist2007.asp

*MODIS Rapid Response *
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets

*FIRMS Web Fire Mapper*
http://firms.modaps.eosdis.nasa.gov/firemap/

*European Forest Fire Information System (EFFIS)*
http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/


*FIRE GLOBE: The Global Fire Monitoring Center (GFMC)*
http://www.fire.uni-freiburg.de/


----------



## CptRena (25 Abr 2013 às 11:36)

Começa o calor e como de costume vem logo atrás as chamas nas matas e florestas. Não digo que sejam todos, mas grande parte dos fumadores não tem respeito pela natureza e atiram as beatas para o meio da estrada ou para onde lhes der mais jeito, porque o cinzeiro do carro é para manter limpo 



> Primeiro incêndio de 2013 em Arouca leva cem hectares de floresta
> 
> Um fogo de grandes proporções mobilizou mais de uma centena de bombeiros para o lugar da Portela, na freguesia de Moldes
> 
> ...



Fonte:http://www.rodaviva.pt/?action=noticias&id=1936&seccaoid=1


----------



## NunoC (6 Mai 2013 às 15:27)

Este é um dos maiores perigos associados do bom tempo e do calor, que se apróxima!! Li o artigo, muito bom divulgar, para que se tenha uma maior consciência dos cuidados que se devem adoptar.

Como se costuma dizer é melhor prevenir que remediar!


----------



## Paulo H (6 Mai 2013 às 17:41)

Este ano a época de incêndios está definida para o periodo 01 junho a 30 setembro.

Fartei-me de fazer queimadas, enquanto pude! Pois não basta cortar o mato, é preciso removê-lo ou amontoá-lo onde possa ser queimado. Há que assegurar um perímetro de segurança em torno das casas e das hortas/quintas rodeadas de floresta.

A prevenção é fundamental!

Publicam-se muitos artigos nos jornais, enfim, sempre que há incendios, mas nunca se fala ao pormenor, infelizmente.. 

Vou fazer uma série de perguntas-respostas "FAQ", que podem esclarecer quem se julgue já bastante entendido! Coisas que aprendi há pouco tempo.. 


1) Se eu atear o fogo numa porção da minha floresta, estou a fazer uma queimada? 

R: Não, se o fizer está apenas a provocar um incendio florestal! Uma queimada é quando incendiamos um um amontoado de detritos (mato, ramos,..).


2) Posso fazer queimadas em qualquer altura do ano, desde que fora da época de incendios definida para o ano corrente?

R: Não, caso o faça poderá incorrer em crime. Uma queimada pode ser efetuada nas seguintes condições:
a) Fora da época de incendios, caso o risco de incendio seja inferior a "elevado"
b) Fora da época de incendios, com risco de incendio "elevado" ou "extremo", desde que tenha registado um pedido no departamento florestal da sua camara municipal, devendo no ato da queimada aguardar pela presença do responsável e dos bombeiros.
c) Na época de incendios, mesmo que o risco seja superior ou igual a "elevado", desde que se trate de uma das situações autorizadas para o efeito (ex: razões fitosanitarias).

3) Posso fumar na floresta?
R: Não, nunca!



Conclusão: isto de fazer queimadas é prevenção e é bastante trabalhoso, mas cuidado que também representa riscos e pode até ser crime para quem não conheça as leis! Estas leis, que por exemplo obrigam quem pretenda fazer queimadas a registar o pedido, não sei bem se são levadas a sério.. Imaginem que milhares de proprietários, com 1 dezena de terras pequenas cada um, vai à camara registar o pedido.. Enfim, não haveria bombeiros nem tecnicos nem orçamento possíveis!

São leis feitas, para coimar o pessoal, claro está, pois se todos cumprissem e limpassem as matas (tarefa impossível), os propositos da lei nunca seriam cumpridos! É a vida..


----------



## Agreste (7 Mai 2013 às 08:47)

Monchique - Fogo em eucaliptos

Um foco de incêndio deflagrou, pelas 18h00 de ontem, numa zona de eucaliptos na Perna Seca, no extremo noroeste do concelho de Monchique. As chamas, de origem desconhecida, foram combatidas pelos Bombeiros Voluntários de Monchique e de Aljezur, com o apoio da GNR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mai 2013 às 12:25)

Agreste disse:


> Monchique - Fogo em eucaliptos
> 
> Um foco de incêndio deflagrou, pelas 18h00 de ontem, numa zona de eucaliptos na Perna Seca, no extremo noroeste do concelho de Monchique. As chamas, de origem desconhecida, foram combatidas pelos Bombeiros Voluntários de Monchique e de Aljezur, com o apoio da GNR.



Parece-me que este ano, vai ser Monchique a arder, passaram 10 anos que ardeu e deve estar um autêntico barril de pólvora, prestes a explodir.


----------



## AJB (7 Mai 2013 às 14:09)

Paulo H disse:


> Este ano a época de incêndios está definida para o periodo 01 junho a 30 setembro.
> 
> Fartei-me de fazer queimadas, enquanto pude! Pois não basta cortar o mato, é preciso removê-lo ou amontoá-lo onde possa ser queimado. Há que assegurar um perímetro de segurança em torno das casas e das hortas/quintas rodeadas de floresta.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde,
Ha aqui alguma confusão de conceitos e pressupostos julgo eu. Não podemos definir, em primeiro lugar, uma época de incêndios em climas mediterranicos e temperados maritimos...lembram se de Novembro de 2007? E de Março de 2009 e 2012? Portanto dizer que a época de incendios vai de xxx a yyy é errado...o que poderemos antever é sim que o Período Critico sera definido entre 1 de Julho e 30 de setembro e mesmo esse, pessoalmente, sou contra pois os incêndios florestais não se guiam por portarias ou decretos.
Em segundo lugar ha que fazer uma leitura atenta do decreto-Lei nº124/2006, posteriormente republicado pelo decreto-Lei nº 17/2009...aí veremos que ha uma GRANDE diferença entre queimas e queimadas. se as primeiras podem ser feitas por qualquer pessoa (desde que fora do período critico e desde que o risco de incendio não seja igual ou superior a elevado), ja as segundas tem que preferencialmente ter um técnico credenciado em fogo controlado.
A grande diferença entre queimas e queimadas (grosso modo) é que as queimas ha o corte e o amontoamento do material a queimar. Ja as queimadas implicam que o fogo percorra uma determinada área queimando os combustiveis estando eles cortados ou não.
Quanto a fumar...pode-se fumar num espaço florestal, claro que sim, desde que fora do período critico. No entanto não é aconselhavel fora deste se o risco de incendio for igual ou superior a muito elevado...no entanto neste ultimo caso é apenas um conselho...não uma lei...
por fim...para fazer uma queimada é necessario uma autorização da camara local, e bem, mas para uma queima não é obrigatório or lei...
julgo ques estas questões são importantes e devem ficam bem esclarecidas...


----------



## Paulo H (7 Mai 2013 às 17:52)

AJB disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Ha aqui alguma confusão de conceitos e pressupostos julgo eu. Não podemos definir, em primeiro lugar, uma época de incêndios em climas mediterranicos e temperados maritimos...lembram se de Novembro de 2007? E de Março de 2009 e 2012? Portanto dizer que a época de incendios vai de xxx a yyy é errado...o que poderemos antever é sim que o Período Critico sera definido entre 1 de Julho e 30 de setembro e mesmo esse, pessoalmente, sou contra pois os incêndios florestais não se guiam por portarias ou decretos.
> Em segundo lugar ha que fazer uma leitura atenta do decreto-Lei nº124/2006, posteriormente republicado pelo decreto-Lei nº 17/2009...aí veremos que ha uma GRANDE diferença entre queimas e queimadas. se as primeiras podem ser feitas por qualquer pessoa (desde que fora do período critico e desde que o risco de incendio não seja igual ou superior a elevado), ja as segundas tem que preferencialmente ter um técnico credenciado em fogo controlado.
> A grande diferença entre queimas e queimadas (grosso modo) é que as queimas ha o corte e o amontoamento do material a queimar. Ja as queimadas implicam que o fogo percorra uma determinada área queimando os combustiveis estando eles cortados ou não.
> ...



Para além desses decretos, existe uma portaria muito mais recente: 

Portaria n.º 196/2012 de 22 de junho

Esta portaria vem definir o chamado periodo crítico dos incendios! Quando referi "época dos incendios", referia-me a este periodo crítico.

"*Artigo único*
Período crítico
O período crítico no âmbito do Sistema de Defesa da Floresta
Contra Incêndios, no ano de 2012, vigora de 1 de julho
a 30 de setembro, devendo ser asseguradas medidas especiais
de prevenção contra incêndios florestais neste período.
O Secretário de Estado das Florestas e Desenvolvimento
Rural, José Daniel Rosas Campelo da Rocha, em 19 de
junho de 2012."

http://dre.pt/pdf1sdip/2012/06/12000/0313903139.pdf


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2013 às 19:21)

Eu estoirei-me a limpar umas matas minhas no dia 25, 26 e 27 de Abril, e como acontece todos os anos desde há muito, não sei bem o que andei a fazer, pois basta olhar para o o terreno vizinho e perceber que qualquer esforço que se faça será inglório no dia em que as chamas chegam ali.

Há muito que me dá a sensação que a única solução para isto seria mesmo umas queimadas enormes no Inverno, mesmo que com percas significativas. Mas claro, 99% das pessoas nunca vão entender isso.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Mai 2013 às 20:49)

Vince disse:


> Eu estoirei-me a limpar umas matas minhas no dia 25, 26 e 27 de Abril, e como acontece todos os anos desde há muito, não sei bem o que andei a fazer, pois basta olhar para o o terreno vizinho e perceber que qualquer esforço que se faça será inglório no dia em que as chamas chegam ali.
> 
> Há muito que me dá a sensação que a única solução para isto seria mesmo umas queimadas enormes no Inverno, mesmo que com percas significativas. Mas claro, 99% das pessoas nunca vão entender isso.



Eu andei na mesma vida.. Digamos que investi em cerejeiras e castanheiros. Desde novembro até agora, aproveito 1 dia no fim-de-semana para limpar silvas e mato com 2 e 3m de altura, nas terras onde investi! Sei que o investimento me está a sair muito caro, mas é daquelas coisas que só se fazem de coração. Só assim se justifica o esforço,  dinheiro e tempo dispendidos! E até saúde.. 

Quanto aos vizinhos, já que não cumprem fiz eu o trabalho em desmatar completamente 5m para dentro e para fora das minhas terras, resultando numa faixa de 10m completamente limpa sem árvores, mato, nada!

Bem sei que mesmo com uma faixa de 10m, sem nada, pode vir um incêndio e dpx o vento faz o resto, mas pronto, desta vez tentei! Com 10m de faixa limpa, o calor gerado pelo fogo, pelos meus cálculos não passará de 100C de temperatura.. Estou de consciência tranquila, o esforço foi brutal mesmo! Em vez de ginásio, meti-me nestes trabalhos.. Mesmo que o esforço venha a ser inglorio.


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2013 às 21:03)

Paulo H disse:


> Bem sei que mesmo com uma faixa de 10m, sem nada, pode vir um incêndio e dpx o vento faz o resto, mas pronto, desta vez tentei! Com 10m de faixa limpa, o calor gerado pelo fogo, pelos meus cálculos não passará de 100C de temperatura.. Estou de consciência tranquila, o esforço foi brutal mesmo! Em vez de ginásio, meti-me nestes trabalhos.. Mesmo que o esforço venha a ser inglorio.



Hehe, é engraçado falares no ginásio pois eu também encaro a coisa da mesma forma   Já que é trabalho para aquecer, levo na desportiva, penso para mim que há malta que paga para transpirar no ginásio, e ali sempre vou fazendo algo de mais útil.

Mas olha que que isso de limpar no terreno do vizinho já me deu alguns dissabores, um gajo limpa o mato ao lado e volta e meia aparece alguém a acusar-nos de estarmos a querer roubar o terreno


----------



## Agreste (7 Mai 2013 às 21:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Parece-me que este ano, vai ser Monchique a arder, passaram 10 anos que ardeu e deve estar um autêntico barril de pólvora, prestes a explodir.



Em conversa com alguns madeireiros também se fala nisso. 

Há trabalho de prevenção feito... vamos esperar que o tempo seja favorável sem vagas de calor muito prolongadas.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Mai 2013 às 21:34)

Vince disse:


> Hehe, é engraçado falares no ginásio pois eu também encaro a coisa da mesma forma   Já que é trabalho para aquecer, levo na desportiva, penso para mim que há malta que paga para transpirar no ginásio, e ali sempre vou fazendo algo de mais útil.
> 
> Mas olha que que isso de limpar no terreno do vizinho já me deu alguns dissabores, um gajo limpa o mato ao lado e volta e meia aparece alguém a acusar-nos de estarmos a querer roubar o terreno



Podes crer, poupo no ginásio ou no café e ainda emagreci 6kg. Ganhei também bastantes arranhões, apesar de usar luvas de pele com manga! 

Os vizinhos são familiares afastados, falei com eles e bem agradeceram de cortar mato. Os marcos das extremas estão lá, ninguém os tira, e quando precisarem de mato podem tirar-me se quiserem de outros sítios afastados do pomar! Dpx é preciso também estratégia, eu deixo o pomar limpinho de mato e ervas, mas lá para fim de outubro volto a coloca-lo nas árvores para apodrecer durante o inverno/primavera (fertilizar). Dpx retiro de novo e queimo por completo e as cinzas servem de corretivo para as terras.


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2013 às 09:12)

Paulo H disse:


> Os vizinhos são familiares afastados, falei com eles e bem agradeceram de cortar mato. Os marcos das extremas estão lá, ninguém os tira, e quando precisarem de mato podem tirar-me se quiserem de outros sítios afastados do pomar! Dpx é preciso também estratégia, eu deixo o pomar limpinho de mato e ervas, mas lá para fim de outubro volto a coloca-lo nas árvores para apodrecer durante o inverno/primavera (fertilizar). Dpx retiro de novo e queimo por completo e as cinzas servem de corretivo para as terras.



Sim, mas olha que já testemunhei coisas tramadas até entre famílias, familiares que se chateiam  durante anos só por causa de alguém que se enganou nuns centímetros duma extrema dum terreno que não vale nada.

Mas regressando ao tema, isto é mesmo muito complicado. Antigamente todos os matos eram roçados porque serviam para colocar no curral para cama dos animais, material que por sua vez servia depois no início da Primavera de fertilizante para a agricultura. 

Hoje em dia nas aldeias mesmo que se quisesse contratar alguém e pagar bem pago, não há sequer pessoas. Quando no Verão depois deflagram os incêndios, toda a gente vem falar de limpeza de matas num discurso um bocado retórico. Mas como é que se limpam ? É um trabalhão monumental extremamente duro, e mesmo que alguns por altruísmo se dêem ao trabalho, ao lado os outros não o fazem. E na maioria dos casos não o fazem por más razões. Simplesmente não o podem fazer.


----------



## AJB (8 Mai 2013 às 10:08)

O chamado Período Critico é definido anualmente por uma portaria do governo...provavelmente este ano será entre 1 de Julho e 30 de Setembro, podendo depois ser prolongada até 15 de Outubro...mas é como refiro no post anterior, pessoalmente sou contra!
No entanto acho que ainda não temos um país suficientemente alerta e com civismo para que tal aconteça...talvez na próxima década quem sabe...
quanto ha questão dos incêndios florestais VS fogo florestal VS redução da carga combustivel (matos)...por muitas voltas que se dê, a questão vai dar sempre ao mesmo...é utópico pensarmos em "limpar" grande quantidade...voÇês que conhecem tão bem o nosso clima (refiro me em particular ao centro e centro norte), sabem que temos crescimentos da vegetação brutais, impressionantes mesmo...portanto a questão passa por colocarmos uma questão: o que é que Portugal considera admissivel (números) arder anualmente? essa resposta está no Plano Nacional de Defesa da Floresta Contra Incêndios...100000 ha/ano. Acham muito? Não achem, pois só no incendio de Tavira em 2012 foram quase 30000ha, em Viseu quase 5000ha, Ourem 7000 ha...e estes GRANDES incêndios tem cada vez mais uma recorrência mais curta...solução? Especializar pessoas e coloca las a trabalhar todo o ano na floresta...
Esquecer a opinião publica e os bla blas do costume da liga dos bombeiros a dizer que querem mais helicopteros, aviões e autotanques e canalizar esses MILHÕES para a especialização de pessoas que trabalhem tanto na prevenção como no combate!
Claro que não acredito que nenhum governo o faça...deixo uma pergunta para refletirem...
imaginem o que é que seria se anunciassem amanha que este ano haveria menos 5 meios aéreos e menos verbas para a reparação de veículos?
um segundo 25 de Abril????


----------



## AJB (8 Mai 2013 às 10:21)

Não quero que pensem que sou anti-sistema...não, não é isso! A questão é que todos os anos o filme é o mesmo...mais meios, mais dinheiro e arde o que tiver que arder, pois o fogo supera a capacidade de extinção existente...mas não é por ser Portugal, aliás nós temos dos melhores meios materiais no combate a incêndios, mas o capital humano não é o melhor seguramente, digo isto com toda a frontalidade e sem receios! 
Critico tambem, isso sim, a demagogia daqueles que durante anos EXIGIRAM e ainda exigem dinheiro para carros e aviões e volta e meia vem pedir prevenção e ordenamento florestal...esses senhores devem pensar que vivemos num país rico, com recursos para tudo! E quando se lhes fala em opções, i.é, ou dinheiro para fazer fogos controlados no inverno ou dinheiro para um helicoptero no verão...aí a palavra prevenção desaparece da boca deles!


----------



## Goku (12 Mai 2013 às 22:45)

Alguém já ouvi falar dos termos Ataque Inicial e Ataque Ampliado?


----------



## Paulo H (12 Mai 2013 às 23:36)

Goku disse:


> Alguém já ouvi falar dos termos Ataque Inicial e Ataque Ampliado?



Então... Ataque inicial é quando a extensão do incêndio ainda é menor que uma frente, sendo chamado um helicóptero para o ataque inicial. Ataque ampliado, como o próprio nome indica, é quando a coisa correu mal e temos uma frente que necessita de diversos meios de combate. E se for um ataque ampliado e disperso é porque a coisa ainda piorou mais, resultando em varias frentes fora de controlo, mais ou menos como aconteceu no algarve, quando decidiram jantar primeiro para depois pensarem melhor numa estratégia 6horas depois! 

Estou a inventar, é claro..


----------



## AJB (13 Mai 2013 às 09:31)

Goku disse:


> Alguém já ouvi falar dos termos Ataque Inicial e Ataque Ampliado?



Ataque Inicial desenvolve se até cerca de 90 minutos após a chegada do primeiro veiculo e/ou helicoptero de socorro...se após este tempo o incêndio florestal não estiver dominado ou em resolução passa a Ataque Ampliado.
No entanto poderemos ter pontualmente Ataque Ampliado antes de atingirmos os 90 minutos, quando as condições de desenvolvimento superam claramente a capacidade de extinção existente, quando o incêndio tende claramente para pior e quando o potencial de destruição é bastante elevado.
Mas em pormenor as definições estão aqui:
http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/cnos/directivas/DON2_DECIF2013_versao_final.pdf


----------



## Goku (13 Mai 2013 às 12:01)

AJB disse:


> Ataque Inicial desenvolve se até cerca de 90 minutos após a chegada do primeiro veiculo e/ou helicoptero de socorro...se após este tempo o incêndio florestal não estiver dominado ou em resolução passa a Ataque Ampliado.
> No entanto poderemos ter pontualmente Ataque Ampliado antes de atingirmos os 90 minutos, quando as condições de desenvolvimento superam claramente a capacidade de extinção existente, quando o incêndio tende claramente para pior e quando o potencial de destruição é bastante elevado.
> Mas em pormenor as definições estão aqui:
> http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/cnos/directivas/DON2_DECIF2013_versao_final.pdf



Obrigado. 
És bombeiro ou coisa do género?


----------



## AJB (13 Mai 2013 às 12:23)

Não, não sou BombeiroConheço e trabalho neste meio da defesa da floresta contra incendios...Mas sob pena dos meus anteriores, actuais e fururos comentários neste seguimento serem logo a partida mal interpretados pelos colegas do forum, preferia não "entrar" em pormenores...de qualquer forma sou um cidadão que gosta da floresta, da meteorologia...enfim do meio ambiente em geral


----------



## Goku (13 Mai 2013 às 14:26)

AJB disse:


> Não, não sou BombeiroConheço e trabalho neste meio da defesa da floresta contra incendios...Mas sob pena dos meus anteriores, actuais e fururos comentários neste seguimento serem logo a partida mal interpretados pelos colegas do forum, preferia não "entrar" em pormenores...de qualquer forma sou um cidadão que gosta da floresta, da meteorologia...enfim do meio ambiente em geral



És a pessoa ideal para me ajudar num Projeto que tenho que desenvolver que consiste em propor um novo ATA.
Na tua opinião o que mudarias no actual ATA.
Sou aluno finalista do curso de PC e o meu Projeto é o que mencionei anteriormente, no entanto eu não percebo nada do assunto.
Se me poderes ajudar ficaria muito grato.


----------



## AJB (13 Mai 2013 às 17:31)

Goku disse:


> És a pessoa ideal para me ajudar num Projeto que tenho que desenvolver que consiste em propor um novo ATA.
> Na tua opinião o que mudarias no actual ATA.
> Sou aluno finalista do curso de PC e o meu Projeto é o que mencionei anteriormente, no entanto eu não percebo nada do assunto.
> Se me poderes ajudar ficaria muito grato.



Enviei te uma mensagem para não maçar o pessoal deste seguimento
abraço


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mai 2013 às 21:08)

*Castanheira de Pêra - 138 bombeiros no combate às chamas*

Fogo deflagrou, esta tarde, na aldeia de Sarzedas do Vasco e já se estende por uma basta área de mato. Casas estão ainda fora de perigo.

No combate às duas frentes de fogo que se alastram, em Castanheira de Pera, estão já 138 operacionais, 38 viaturas e um helicóptero bombardeiro. O incêndio deflagrou ao início da tarde de hoje, na aldeia de Sarzedas do Vasco, distrito de Leiria.

O vento está a dificultar o trabalho dos bombeiros e o incêndio continua a progredir por uma basta área florestal, de eucaliptos e pinheiros. Contudo, as chamas ainda estão longe das áreas habitacionais e para já as casas estão fora de perigo, garantiram fontes dos bombeiros de Castanheira de Pera.

As causas do incêndio ainda não são conhecidas.

Fonte: CM


----------



## AJB (24 Mai 2013 às 09:28)

Data  Hora  Local  Concelho  Distrito  Ponto Situação  Tipo  
24/5  1:50  Parada do Bouro  Vieira do Minho  Braga  Em Curso  Inc. em Mato  
24/5  1:50  Incêndio ativo com uma frente.  
24/5  6:51  Comandante das Operações de Socorro (COS): 2º Comandante do Corpo de Bombeiros de Vieira do Minho.  
24/5  6:52  Incêndio ativo com uma frente.  
24/5  7:30  Incêndio ativo com uma frente.  
24/5  9:02  Incêndio ativo com uma frente.  

é um bom exemplo dos fogos de gestão...não ocorreram em Fevereiro/Março devido às condições meteorológicas dete ano, que todos conhecemos...


----------



## CptRena (24 Mai 2013 às 21:36)




----------



## AJB (24 Mai 2013 às 22:57)

CptRena disse:


>



Mais um exemplo do que referia em cima. ..amanha seguramente vamos ter mais uns quantos. ..


----------



## CptRena (26 Mai 2013 às 01:03)




----------



## AJB (31 Mai 2013 às 14:51)

Este fim de semana (até quarta pelo menos) havera "boas" condições para o aparecimento simultaneo de alguns incendios florestais...nada de especial, mas que darão algum trabalho aos agentes de protecção civil envolvidos no DECIF...
a faixa interior a norte de Portalegre talvez esteja no pelotão da frente...a ver vamos...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Jun 2013 às 01:16)

Incêndio activo em Mértola ainda a ganhar proporções os meios de combate continuam a aumentar.


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jun 2013 às 19:14)

Peneda-Gerês protegido com sistema de vigilância através de sensores ópticos


----------



## CptRena (6 Jun 2013 às 20:55)

Brigantia disse:


> Peneda-Gerês protegido com sistema de vigilância através de sensores ópticos



Espectáculo! Alta tecnologia. 
Espero é que, com a difusão, não vão lá os larápios danificar e roubar aquele material.


----------



## Vince (7 Jun 2013 às 00:45)

Tenho lido sobre isso desde há uns meses. Pena que tenham criado toda essa infraestrutura a nível de comunicações e não tenham aproveitado para acrescentar umas webcams ao projecto.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Jun 2013 às 20:34)

Vince disse:


> Tenho lido sobre isso desde há uns meses. Pena que tenham criado toda essa infraestrutura a nível de comunicações e não tenham aproveitado para acrescentar umas webcams ao projecto.



Mais que webcams Vince, porque não umas estações meteorológicas? É como o conceito das lojas do cidadão, aproveitar o espaço físico para mais funções.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jun 2013 às 23:59)

Seminário: *Alterações climáticas versus Catástrofes Naturais*

Estremoz, 16 de Junho de 2013 (Inscrições gratuitas)


----------



## amando96 (17 Jun 2013 às 11:54)

Houve ontem um em Silves e um entre Loulé e boliqueime, perto da kadok.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jun 2013 às 12:01)

amando96 disse:


> Houve ontem um em Silves e um entre Loulé e boliqueime, perto da kadok.



Na madrugada de 6ªfeira para sábado, houve um incêndio que consumiu cerca de 2 ha na Serra de Tavira, na zona de Palheirinhos.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2013 às 17:21)

Não está fácil, a  nortada continua bastante forte.


----------



## lsalvador (25 Jun 2013 às 14:52)

Incêndio na margem sul.


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jun 2013 às 15:31)

Mais um incêndio na margem sul.


----------



## AMBR (29 Jun 2013 às 11:32)

Bom dia,
Deixo aqui algumas questões relativamente ao Verão que está a chegar (já chegou).
Acham que estamos na eminência de reedição do ano de 2003?
As eleições vão ser um factor determinante para o aumento do n.º de ocorrências?
E as festas populares?
O regresso dos emigrantes está associado ao aumento do n.º de ocorrências?
Acham que o facto de se estar a verificar um regresso à agricultura vai influenciar a època?

Falando do dispositivo, qual a vossa opiniao sobre os GRUATA? Acham que vão ser necessárias?
E a maquinaria pesada? 


Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## supercell (29 Jun 2013 às 12:10)

As três medidas necessárias para reduzir os incêndios florestais da melhor maneira são 1º a limpeza da floresta (remoção de acácias e outras espécies, que só contribuem para o alastrar do fogo), 2º a sensibilização de toda a população, para boas práticas ambientais, a 3ª é a vigilância por parte de sapadores florestais e polícia.
Seguindo estas medidas, penso que os incêndios iriam ser reduzidos com eficácia


A utilização de máquinas pesadas e outros tipos de meios também é importante, mas menos importante do que as medidas que mencionei...

Depois do fogo já ter começado à 1 hora, ou mais, é claro que vai ser mais complicado apaga-lo do que houvesse intervenção mais cedo...

Por isso penso que os meios são importantes (aviões, helicópteros, etc), mas *o mais importante é a vigilância, a sensibilização e rapidez a atuar, pois sem isso torna-se tudo um caos...*


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jun 2013 às 12:12)

> As três medidas necessárias para reduzir os incêndios florestais da melhor maneira são 1º a limpeza da floresta (remoção de acácias e outras espécies, que só contribuem para o alastrar do fogo), 2º a sensibilização de toda a população, para boas práticas ambientais, a 3ª é a vigilância por parte de sapadores florestais e polícia.
> Seguindo estas medidas, penso que os incêndios iriam ser reduzidos com eficácia
> 
> 
> ...



Concordo claramente


----------



## AMBR (29 Jun 2013 às 15:10)

supercell disse:


> As três medidas necessárias para reduzir os incêndios florestais da melhor maneira são 1º a limpeza da floresta (remoção de acácias e outras espécies, que só contribuem para o alastrar do fogo), 2º a sensibilização de toda a população, para boas práticas ambientais, a 3ª é a vigilância por parte de sapadores florestais e polícia.
> Seguindo estas medidas, penso que os incêndios iriam ser reduzidos com eficácia
> 
> A utilização de máquinas pesadas e outros tipos de meios também é importante, mas menos importante do que as medidas que mencionei...
> ...



Não discordando do que disse mas relativamente às 3 medidas acho que:

1.º a gestão da floresta sim é um factor determinante e não propriamente a limpeza. Isso é económicamente inviável. Agora, criar zonas estratégicamente posicionadas para reduzir a carga combustivel nesses locais e tentar reduzir os grandes incêndios... isso sim é possivel e viavel com o recurso a técnicas mais económicas para a gestão do combustivel. 
Quanto às acácias, sim deveria-se tentar reduzir a propagação mas há outras espécies invasoras que deveriam ser controladas.
Acho que também a redução da biodiversidade e o aumento das monoculturas e em grandes extensões são factores que contribuem em muito para o aumento da probabilidade propagação de incêndios quando ocorrem.
No entanto não é o único factor nem o mais importante que favorece a propagação dos incêndios, a topografia ou orografia, meteorologia e concerteza os cobustíveis são os factores.

2.º Quanto à sensibilização acho que a população já está mais que informada relativamente ao uso do fogo neste período. Na minha opinião deviam aplicar medidas mais severas para punir quem usa o fogo indevidamente.

3.º quanto à vigilância... deve continuar e se possivel melhorar, a detecção precoce dos incêndios é determinante para o sucesso do combate.
Na minha opinião as ECIN deveriam também patrulhar as zonas críticas com mais frequência e assim actuar mais precocemente e com mais eficácia.

Cumprimentos,   está um ...


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jun 2013 às 15:27)

Além das acácias, não foi referida uma espécie invasora que facilita e se propaga inflamando-se nos incêndios: eucalipto

A limpeza das matas é importante, mas o estado deveria ser o primeiro a dar o exemplo nas matas nacionais, e nem sempre acontece! Também as autarquias deveriam manter todas as categorias de estradas da sua responsabilidade, com limpeza de mato, o que também não acontece, salvo algumas exceções.

A população está mais ou menos sensibilizada, mas ainda assim peca por negligência. Exemplos gritantes são: 
- queimadas com condições atmosféricas favoráveis a incêndios.
- deitar o cigarro fora, numa viagem de automóvel. Quase ninguém usa o cinzeiro.

Responsabilidade civil, com pena de prisão efetiva para quem incendiou mesmo de forma negligente, e que tenha causado danos e mortes.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jun 2013 às 15:35)

Deveria haver uma gestão florestal integrada, de âmbito nacional. 

Seriam definidas faixas de floresta, com 50m de largura que percorressem todo o território a cada quilómetro, de este a oeste e de norte a sul, formando quadrados, circundados de floresta mais resistente aos incêndios: 
- sul do tejo(sobreiros e azinheiras)
- beira interior e trás-os-montes (castanheiros)
- litoral norte e centro (faias, carvalhos).

Apenas alguns exemplos..


----------



## supercell (29 Jun 2013 às 16:34)

> Deveria haver uma gestão florestal integrada, de âmbito nacional.
> 
> Seriam definidas faixas de floresta, com 50m de largura que percorressem todo o território a cada quilómetro, de este a oeste e de norte a sul, formando quadrados, circundados de floresta mais resistente aos incêndios:
> - sul do tejo(sobreiros e azinheiras)
> ...



Isso mesmo!
Hoje em dia o dinheiro é o que interessa e que se lixe a floresta nativa... É só eucaliptos...

A floresta começou a ser um local de produção extensiva de eucalipto, que ajuda ainda mais à proliferação dos incêndios...


----------



## AJB (29 Jun 2013 às 22:30)

Várias das vossas sugestões ja são obrigatorias na lei...as faixas, os 50 metros...quanto a sensibilização...bem ja esta tudo tão "batido"...devemos encontrar novas formas de chegar a população...não é facil, mas é necessario!
Agora, ja uma vez aqui escrevi e repito:num país onde ha zonas em que precipitam mais de 1000 mm anuais e a temperatura média anual é de 15cº, onde a vegetação está perfeitamente adaptada ao fogo...bem, se não tivermos fogo estamos literalmente "queimados"!
Portanto, o fogo florestal é aceitavel e desejavel até...
quanto ao eucalipto...não é espécie que aprecie, acho que favorece e muito a progressão do fogo, depois de entrar numa determinada área não sai...mas as pessoas com poucos recursos veem no eucalipto uma forma de rendimento...e não as podemos criticar por isso!
Por fim, quanto aos GRUATA (Grupos de Ataque Ampliado), apetece me dizer:
mais "carne para canhão"


----------



## AJB (2 Jul 2013 às 10:16)

Boas,
Parece que a sinóptica entre quinta e a próxima terça (pelo menos) não prevê nada de bom para os que andam envolvidos no combate a incêndios florestais...
Julgo que se entrarmos em onda de calor será no limite, mas de qualquer forma para o caso isso não será tão importante...
O que "assusta" são as HR% extremamente baixas, mesmo a noite logo os combustiveis florestais não vão recuperar (na ordem dos 40% em algumas zonas a noite, com tmin de 24cº).
O fwi vai disparar para niveis bastante altos! 
A unica parte boa é o dispositivo de combate estar "fresco", fisica e mentalmente, o que será decisivo!
Acredito que no fds poderemos ter os primeiros incêndios florestais do ano com duração superior a 12h e com mais de 500ha...vamos ver. Mas vai depender muito da simultaneidade no sabado e Domingo...
É apenas um palpite meu...


----------



## Agreste (2 Jul 2013 às 18:41)

Não sei como estamos no calendário de festas e romarias. A sul não é uma questão importante mas no centro e norte do país já não é bem assim. 

Vamos ver se os avisos sobre as condições climatéricas são eficazes, não circular em matas ou zonas florestais, evitar determinadas operações agrícolas, enfim.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2013 às 17:28)

O ic1 está cortado na zona de São Marcos da Serra, devido a um incêndio impressionante a coluna de fumo k é visível da A2.


----------



## AJB (3 Jul 2013 às 17:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O ic1 está cortado na zona de São Marcos da Serra, devido a um incêndio impressionante a coluna de fumo k é visível da A2.



Isto é só o começo...ainda não é grave...o fim de semana sera mais complicado pelos motivos que ja aqui postei...


----------



## PedroMAR (3 Jul 2013 às 18:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O ic1 está cortado na zona de São Marcos da Serra, devido a um incêndio impressionante a coluna de fumo k é visível da A2.



IC já reaberto


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jul 2013 às 19:24)

supercell disse:


> Isso mesmo!
> Hoje em dia o dinheiro é o que interessa e que se lixe a floresta nativa... É só eucaliptos...
> 
> A floresta começou a ser um local de produção extensiva de eucalipto, que ajuda ainda mais à proliferação dos incêndios...



Para além da propagação de incêndios, os eucaliptos trazem outros perigos para o futuro e o presente dos ecossistemas. Os eucaliptos e até os pinheiros não são originários do nosso país, mas realmente por questões de rapidez de crescimento e dinheiro, o nosso país vai virar uma área eucaliptal e de pinhal, o que vai dar origem à destruição progressiva da comunidade clímax dos nossos ecossistemas. Em termos de sucessões ecológicas estima-se que certas florestas portuguesas se tenham formado após cerca de 150 anos, e infelizmente aquilo que fazemos com os incêndios ou com a plantação das  espécies que referi acima, é levar o ecossistema a regressar a sucessões secundárias, os quais terão de evoluir de novo de de uma comunidade pioneira e levar mais 150 anos a atingir a comunidades mais complexas ou seja de novo a comunidade clímax. O eucalipto é uma árvore que através dos seus óleos voláteis, entra em combustão com as elevadas temperaturas, entretanto o eucalipto traz problemas ao solo, como a erosão e o empobrecimento do mesmo. A erosão é mais sentida nas encostas de montanhas ou de outras elevações onde o facto da folhagem desta árvores ser reduzida permite a entrada de mais água para o solo, que deverá escorrer. Esta escorrência originará ao longo dos anos um processo de erosão que irá trazer ao de cima a rocha nua que deu depois de muitos anos e transformações seguimento às nossas florestas desde os primeiros musgos e líquenes que geraram matéria orgânica, para que fossem evoluindo os primeiros arbustos, ervas, fetos e posteriormente abetos, carvalhos, vidoeiros, nogueiras etc. E associado à erosão e à escorrência de água, podem estar a associados os perigos de inundação, se existir um rio próximo. Não sei se já repararam na pobreza de biodiversidade das áreas eucaliptais, e isto é fruto de substâncias libertadas pelo eucalipto, que afugentam qualquer outra espécie animal e mesmo vegetal, para além disso esta árvore consome em excesso nutrientes, contidos no solo, tais como potássio, cálcio, magnésio, nitrogénio e fósforo. O excessivo consumo de água (causa do elevado tamanho destas árvores e da sua ótima adaptação a Portugal) em conjunto com estes nutrientes, empobrece o solo não permitindo que outras plantas se desenvolvam, e muitas das vezes este solo é também submetido à erosão. Por todos estes perigos pergunto, é viável destruirmos o passado das nossas florestas por motivos económicos, e colocarmos os nossos ecossistemas em tamanhos riscos? Urge de facto, elaborar medidas contra a redução da plantação desta espécie, para conservarmos a nossa floresta, e não termos que esperar 150 anos para voltar a vê-la tal e qual como era.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jul 2013 às 12:16)

Incêndio em Nelas continua a arder com 2 frentes activas.
Estão a combater as chamas 135 homens, 34 veículos e 3 meios aéreos.

--

Tive agora informação que em Ribas de Cima, Cabeço de Montachique (Loures), arde um incêndio florestal com grande intensidade. TO está a ser reforçado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jul 2013 às 12:16)

> *Tavira: Fogo em mato e sobreiros*
> 
> Um incêndio deflagrou pelas 18h00 de ontem na zona do Cerro de Leiria, em Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo, no concelho de Tavira, lavrando em mato e sobreiros. O fogo, que foi dado como extinto uma hora depois, foi combatido pelos bombeiros de Tavira, S. Brás e Olhão, com o apoio de um meio aéreo.
> 
> Fonte: CM



Já começam a pegar fogo. 

No Concelho de Castro Verde também existe um incêndio que está nas ocorrências do site do 112.pt. O incêndio de Tavira, ontem também estava referenciado no mesmo site.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2013 às 14:24)

aqui no concelho de Coruche há um incêndio com 2 frentes com 72 operacionais no total 

aqui deixo 2 fotos uma mais afasta outro mais próxima


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2013 às 14:50)

mais umas fotos (desculpem a qualidade mas é com o telemovel), está a ir para norte


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2013 às 15:20)

nesta actualização, incêndio tem 3 frentes e 94 operacionais


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jul 2013 às 17:56)

Novo incêndio na zona Norte de Loures, quem sabe não será de novo o incêndio de Montachioque (Ribas de Cima):





Chovem cinzas neste momento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jul 2013 às 18:14)

Incêndio localiza-se na Murteira, a 3km de Loures.

A aumentar de envergadura, esperemos que esteja dominado/circunscrito antes do anoitecer.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2013 às 18:34)

por aqui parece estar mais calmo, vamos ver..


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jul 2013 às 18:55)

Tenho umas fotos da coluna de Nelas, mas não consigo fazer upload pelo ImageShack...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Jul 2013 às 20:03)

Começa a "chover" cinza em Lisboa perto do H. Santa Maria... O cheiro a fumo é intenso e o mesmo bem visível


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jul 2013 às 00:24)

Cheira imenso a incêndio florestal, a sirene do quartel dos B.V.Loures já tocou por alguns minutos...

O Incêndio que deflagrou esta tarde na Murteira reacendeu (ou alguém se deu ao trabalho de reacendê-lo)

Posto isto, e com o vento que está, obrigo-me a fechar a janela para que não se junte ao _enorme_ calor um cheiro irrespirável e cinzas dentro de casa


----------



## Jodamensil (5 Jul 2013 às 00:34)

Consegues ver alguma coisa dai Duarte?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jul 2013 às 00:36)

Jodamensil disse:


> Consegues ver alguma coisa dai Duarte?



Sim, mas apenas fumo... A Norte não tenho grande vista, só do telhado e mesmo assim seria só fumo. A ver se isto se resolve rapidamente.


----------



## Jodamensil (5 Jul 2013 às 00:48)

Tou aqui em cima nas torres da bela vista e começa a cair cinza
 Tristeza. Fogo  e muito triste


----------



## Agreste (5 Jul 2013 às 10:58)

Fotoreportagem - Lopes Guerreiro - Diário do Alentejo

«Incêndio em Santa Vitória devasta área de mato, pasto, eucalipto»


----------



## AJB (5 Jul 2013 às 11:00)

Boas,
Passados dois dias do inicio deste "período mais quente" e ja temos pelos menos 2 incendios florestais com mais de 12 horas de duração e provavelmente com mais de 500 ha de área ardida...o fim de semana vai ser bastante complicado...caso haja alguma simultaniedade as coisas serão graves...
como ja aqui escrevi, não é com GRUATAS e mais aviões ou helicopteros que as coisas vão lá...não é mesmo!
ainda agora começou e a "sombra de Tavira/São Brás de Alportel)" já paira pelo país...ah! esperemos que não venham trovoadas para ajudar a "festa"...
cumps


----------



## Agreste (5 Jul 2013 às 11:04)

Erra - Coruche

«O incêndio que lavrava desde as 12h17, na localidade de Erra, no concelho de Coruche, foi finalmente dominado às 21h20 desta quinta-feira, 4 de julho.
No local estavam ainda, às 22h00, 153 bombeiros, apoiados por 48 viaturas, depois de um dia muito complicado com dois acidentes que envolveram uma viatura dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Salvaterra de Magos e um autotanque dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Constância.
A viatura de Salvaterra de Magos, um  Veículo Tanque Táctico Urbano (VTTU), caiu por uma ravina e capotou, provocando ferimentos ligeiros nos ocupantes.
Pouco depois, em Almeirim, um auto-tanque dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Constância que também se deslocava para Coruche colidiu com um ligeiro, tendo no entanto seguido para o teatro de operações.»

http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...em-coruche-dominado.html#sthash.PzodHKPd.dpuf


----------



## AJB (5 Jul 2013 às 11:04)

Agreste disse:


> Fotoreportagem - Lopes Guerreiro - Diário do Alentejo
> 
> «Incêndio em Santa Vitória devasta área de mato, pasto, eucalipto»



Belas fotos, obrigado!

Tipico incêndio de vento...no Alentejo (combustiveis finos), com estas condições meteo...apanhar estes é do caraças...parece que vão num ferrari...


----------



## supercell (5 Jul 2013 às 11:27)

É triste ver áreas com sobreiros e azinheiras a arder...


----------



## Agreste (5 Jul 2013 às 11:30)

Como disse o AJB é mais pasto. Estas frentes são muito rápidas. Não há muitas perdas florestais. 

O comando deixa arder e aguarda pela frente de fogo.


----------



## AJB (5 Jul 2013 às 11:44)

Sobreiros e Azinheiras resistem muito bem ao fogo...então fogos rápidos com pouco tempo de residencia quase não os afectam...
os BB que normalmente "esperam" por este tipo de fogos na "box" são ultrapassados pela direita...


----------



## Agreste (5 Jul 2013 às 11:46)

Mas se não tens capacidade para reposicionar meios constantemente...


----------



## Agreste (5 Jul 2013 às 11:55)

Uma pergunta: Alguém sabe qual o número de efectivos total disponível para a época de incêndios? Suponho que seja limitado por um número máximo. Ontem de acordo com as estatísticas requisitaram-se mais de 4500 operacionais, obviamente não em simultâneo.


----------



## AJB (5 Jul 2013 às 12:03)

O que vou dizer "incendeia" os BB (alguns)
Este tipo de fogos (de vento) deve ser combatido "de trás para a frente" e nunca o contrario, senão o fogo esta sempre a ultrapassar quem o combate!
As fotos que postaste Agreste dão para percebermos que o fogo é de vento, mas não da para ver se a cabeça do incendio esta dentro da capacidade de extinção...normalmente não esta, portanto esperar por ela, é andar sempre a reposicionar meios humanos e materiais...mesmo usar contrafogo nestes casos dificilmente resulta...
existem aproximadamente 10000 Homens no dispositivo (contratualizados), ao que se juntam os que aparecem ao "toque de sirene"


----------



## vitamos (5 Jul 2013 às 12:10)

AJB disse:


> O que vou dizer "incendeia" os BB (alguns)
> Este tipo de fogos (de vento) deve ser combatido "de trás para a frente" e nunca o contrario, senão o fogo esta sempre a ultrapassar quem o combate!
> As fotos que postaste Agreste dão para percebermos que o fogo é de vento, mas não da para ver se a cabeça do incendio esta dentro da capacidade de extinção...normalmente não esta, portanto esperar por ela, é andar sempre a reposicionar meios humanos e materiais...mesmo usar contrafogo nestes casos dificilmente resulta...
> existem aproximadamente 10000 Homens no dispositivo (contratualizados), ao que se juntam os que aparecem ao "toque de sirene"



Certamente que quem está no terreno tem as ordens correctamente transmitidas e sabe bem o que está a fazer.

Não somos certamente nós com base em fotografias que saberemos avaliar a situação.


----------



## Agreste (5 Jul 2013 às 12:11)

Ok, se formos ver as estatísticas da protecção civil vemos que o padrão está a alterar-se. Há coisa de 10 dias tínhamos muitas ocorrências e um número simpático de operacionais requisitados, por volta de 2000, por aí...

Agora temos um padrão com menos ocorrências mas com bastante mais gente, acima de 4500. Especulo que quando andarmos com 6-7 mil requisições a coisa pode complicar-se. Não sei bem como funciona o descanso e rotação de pessoal. Entrámos numa vaga de calor.

Estou a olhar pra isto agora, não sei como funcionou no ano passado ou noutros momentos stressantes.


----------



## AJB (5 Jul 2013 às 13:40)

vitamos disse:


> Certamente que quem está no terreno tem as ordens correctamente transmitidas e sabe bem o que está a fazer.
> 
> Não somos certamente nós com base em fotografias que saberemos avaliar a situação.



Reafirmo o que disse. Combatem-se muito mal os incendios florestais em Portugal!
Repara: combate se da mesma forma o incendio do Alentejo, como o de Coruche (imagens aqui postadas tambem), como o do Algarve do ano passado! Usa-se exactamente a mesma estratégia (quando a ha) e tácticas então são "copy paste"...e agora pergunto te: achas mesmo que a tupologia destes incendios é a mesma?
Nem pensar!


----------



## vitamos (5 Jul 2013 às 14:01)

AJB disse:


> Reafirmo o que disse. Combatem-se muito mal os incendios florestais em Portugal!
> Repara: combate se da mesma forma o incendio do Alentejo, como o de Coruche (imagens aqui postadas tambem), como o do Algarve do ano passado! Usa-se exactamente a mesma estratégia (quando a ha) e tácticas então são "copy paste"...e agora pergunto te: achas mesmo que a tupologia destes incendios é a mesma?
> Nem pensar!



Tenho sérias dúvidas que se combatam assim tão mal os incendios em Portugal quando existem trabalhos de cooperação internacional em que muitas vezes Portugal é referenciado como exemplo.

Mais, existe um trabalho notório de melhoria das condições de combate, de parceria do meio científico com as forças de combate e com a protecção civil.

Certamente que há muito a avançar. Agora sem dúvida que muito foi feito nos últimos anos. E com resultados evidentes. Cada vez mens se vêem fogos com durações superiores a 24h como era infelizmente comum há alguns anos.

Por fim e do que tenho visto cada vez há mais consciencialização dos próprios bombeiros (por vezes até mais que as chefias) em aprender, em desenvolver novas tácticas e sobretudo existe uma evolução a nível da coordenação que é notória.

Eu continuo a dizer... Avaliar as coisas sem estar no terreno com observação de fotos de pouco vale. E os balanços fazem-se quando tiverem de ser feitos.


----------



## Agreste (5 Jul 2013 às 14:47)

Felizmente...

13:47 - Marmelete, Monchique - Faro - Em Curso - Incêndio em Mato...

Ponto de situação: Incêndio ativo com uma frente . Operações de combate a decorrerem favoravelmente.


----------



## supercell (5 Jul 2013 às 14:47)

Está bastante calor lá fora e ouvem-se canadairs a passar para apagar o fogo em Sever do Vouga que está com proporções enormes... Já caíram cinzas durante a noite que percorreram cerca de 20km...


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2013 às 15:08)

à pouco houve um reacendimento do incendio que houve ontem aqui no concelho de Coruche, porque via daqui fumo a sair do mesmo sitio, mas não era muito, mas agora já não se vê nada


----------



## AJB (5 Jul 2013 às 16:09)

vitamos disse:


> Tenho sérias dúvidas que se combatam assim tão mal os incendios em Portugal quando existem trabalhos de cooperação internacional em que muitas vezes Portugal é referenciado como exemplo.
> 
> Mais, existe um trabalho notório de melhoria das condições de combate, de parceria do meio científico com as forças de combate e com a protecção civil.
> 
> ...



Se tiveres algum dia a possibilidade de comparar com a forma como se combate incendios na Galiza, Catalunha, Sardenha...ficas espantado...sei o que digo, não o digo por "fotografias"! Houve bastantes melhorias desde 2003, muitas, sobretudo ao nivel da segurança, gestao de recursos e cadeia de comando! Quanto ao nivel da análise de incendios, estrategias de combate e uso do fogo...estamos tão tão mal...


----------



## AJB (5 Jul 2013 às 16:10)

supercell disse:


> Está bastante calor lá fora e ouvem-se canadairs a passar para apagar o fogo em Sever do Vouga que está com proporções enormes... Já caíram cinzas durante a noite que percorreram cerca de 20km...



Não são canadairs...são os "fire boss"...bem mais pequenos e com menor capacidade...andam sempre em parelhas para maior eficiencia...


----------



## CptRena (5 Jul 2013 às 16:26)

AJB disse:


> Não são canadairs...são os "fire boss"...bem mais pequenos e com menor capacidade...andam sempre em parelhas para maior eficiencia...



Na página da PCivil tinha, agora já está a 0 de aviões, 2 aviões bombardeiros no combate ao incêndio. Diria que os _fire boss_ não se enquadrem nessa classificação, mas sim os _Canadair_.


----------



## AJB (5 Jul 2013 às 16:29)

CptRena disse:


> Na página da PCivil tinha, agora já está a 0 de aviões, 2 aviões bombardeiros no combate ao incêndio. Diria que os _fire boss_ não se enquadrem nessa classificação, mas sim os _Canadair_.



Não temos canadair por isso não podiam lá estar...eram os fire boss


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2013 às 16:36)

AJB disse:


> Não temos canadair por isso não podiam lá estar...eram os fire boss



Pois não, o ano passado tivemos 2 canadiers no Algarve quando fui pedida ajuda europeia. E a Espanha disponibilizou 2. Este ano, com o calor previsto nos próximos dias, e a vegetação irá ficar mais seca, os incêndios vão aumentar consideravelmente, a ver se o Verão não torna-se uma tragédia como em 2003. Mato não deve faltar este ano, principalmente a Norte e Centro, no Sul o ponto mais crítico é a Serra de Monchique.


----------



## CptRena (5 Jul 2013 às 16:36)

AJB disse:


> Não temos canadair por isso não podiam lá estar...eram os fire boss



Poderiam ter vindo de Espanha, como é costume.

É isso, os Fire Boss são bombardeiros. Quais são os aviões de ataque inicial?


----------



## AJB (5 Jul 2013 às 16:45)

CptRena disse:


> Poderiam ter vindo de Espanha, como é costume.
> 
> É isso, os Fire Boss são bombardeiros. Quais são os aviões de ataque inicial?



Para terem vindo de Espanha teria que ter havido um pedido ao MIC ou através do convenio iberico...não houve nem um nem outro! os de ATI são, salvo erro, dromadair's.
O problema não são os canadair...reparem que se o problema fosse falta "de água a cair do céu" não tinham desmobilizado os fire boss ou ate reforçavam (ha 2 parelhas este ano), ou colocavam 2 Kamov...nem só com água se apagam os incendios e este claramente não vai lá só com água.
Pelos vistos os "milagrosos" (desculpem, mas foram assim apresentados este ano) GRUATA's também lá estão e...este incêndio (à semelhança do do ano passado do Algarve, Viseu, Ourém...) esta fora da capacidade de extinção e está (como diriam os Catalães) "esfomeado"! Ha que priorizar e dar como perdidos centenas de ha...mas se priorizarem e adoptarem as tácticas mais correctas talvez não se percam milhares...


----------



## AJB (5 Jul 2013 às 16:49)

ANPC decreta Alerta Laranja para o DECIF!


----------



## CptRena (5 Jul 2013 às 16:53)

Muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento 

Também me pareceu que eles estavam a perder o controlo da situação. De manhã ainda aguentaram e estava reduzido a uma frente mas rapidamente a situação tomou proporções avassaladoras.


----------



## AJB (5 Jul 2013 às 16:55)

Nunca te fies muito pelas "frentes activas" que la colocam...





CptRena disse:


> Muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento
> 
> Também me pareceu que eles estavam a perder o controlo da situação. De manhã ainda aguentaram e estava reduzido a uma frente mas rapidamente a situação tomou proporções avassaladoras.


----------



## Goku (5 Jul 2013 às 16:55)

Qual a vossa opinião relativamente ás equipas GAUF?


----------



## AJB (5 Jul 2013 às 16:58)

Goku disse:


> Qual a vossa opinião relativamente ás equipas GAUF?



Aí esta o que falta para completar a panóplia...será que não é essa a peça que falta para ajudar a poupar uns milhares de ha?
Goku, parece que as tuas duvidas quanto à eficiencia/eficácia dos GRUATAS começam a ser dissipadas...


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jul 2013 às 17:06)

No aeródromo de Viseu penso que costuma estar dois aviões médios anfíbios, que são regularmente utilizados em combate a incêndios. Desconheço os fire boss, talvez até sejam estes mas com nome diferente


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jul 2013 às 17:14)

Entretanto a serra do Caramulo, em especial a parte norte, está completamente encoberta com um denso fumo branco acinzentado. Tirava até uma fotografia, mas talvez não seja muito visível, parece a continuação do ceú. Deve ser do incêndio em Sever do Vouga.


----------



## CptRena (5 Jul 2013 às 18:05)

AJB disse:


> Nunca te fies muito pelas "frentes activas" que la colocam...



Bem, deve dar para ter alguma noção, ou então não. 




Mr. Neves disse:


> Entretanto a serra do Caramulo, em especial a parte norte, está completamente encoberta com um denso fumo branco acinzentado. Tirava até uma fotografia, mas talvez não seja muito visível, parece a continuação do ceú. Deve ser do incêndio em Sever do Vouga.



É bem provável que seja daí. Se fores ao Sat24.com, espectro visível, vê-se bem a fumarada que está a ficar aqui no distrito de Aveiro e também algum já talvez no de Viseu. Ou se calhar algum foco de incêndio novo mais para os lados de Viseu.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jul 2013 às 18:52)

Muito fumo agora, daqui a pouco não se vêm as casas. Mais alguns gases de efeito de estufa para conservar a temperatura mais que aquilo que já estava Deve haver para além do incêndio em Sever do Vouga, outro aqui muito próximo.


----------



## CptRena (5 Jul 2013 às 20:30)

Estão a atacar em peso em Talhadas, ou vai ou racha


----------



## Goku (5 Jul 2013 às 23:10)

Onde e que posso obter essas informações?


----------



## Agreste (5 Jul 2013 às 23:13)

Talhadas - Incêndio dominado.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2013 às 23:14)

Goku disse:


> Onde e que posso obter essas informações?



Aqui http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/HistoricodeOcorrencias.aspx

Esse grande incêndio já está dominado,felizmente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2013 às 09:28)

Talhadas, Sever do Vouga, reactivou-se às 07h30, segue com uma frente activa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2013 às 14:15)

Talhadas, Sever do Vouga, aumentou para 2 frentes activas.


----------



## supercell (6 Jul 2013 às 14:17)

> Talhadas, Sever do Vouga, aumentou para 2 frentes activas.



A atmosfera está cheia de fumo, espero que se resolva hoje esse incêndio..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2013 às 14:57)

Talhadas, Sever do Vouga, reduzido a uma frente. 401 homens, 111 veículos e 4 meios aéreos.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jul 2013 às 16:10)

Já é demasiado tempo para extinguir esse incêndio, pois salvo opinião contrária, o vento deve estar fraco. Como seria o incêndio com vento forte!


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jul 2013 às 16:26)

Incêndio de grandes dimensões, com grandes colunas de fumo visíveis daqui de Silves, na zona de Bensafrim, norte de Lagos, ou proximidade.


----------



## Agreste (6 Jul 2013 às 17:07)

Na protecção civil falam em chabouco, uns 10 km a sul de Aljezur mas felizmente o vento já rodou conforme marca a estação e está a entrar humidade...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2013 às 17:09)

Paulo H disse:


> Já é demasiado tempo para extinguir esse incêndio, pois salvo opinião contrária, o vento deve estar fraco. Como seria o incêndio com vento forte!



Foi dominado pelas 15h34. 

O vento não é o único factor que ajuda à propagação/extinção dos incêndios, ontem numa reportagem disseram que só os meios aéreos conseguiam chegar a certas zonas do incêndio, e o calor de hoje também não ajudou.


----------



## Agreste (6 Jul 2013 às 17:52)

Chabouco, Aljezur... neste caso é a vista de sul da Arrifana.

Milton Sequeira (facebook)


----------



## aoc36 (6 Jul 2013 às 17:54)

acabaram de tirar do site da p. civil.  o incendio de Aveiro...


----------



## Agreste (6 Jul 2013 às 18:56)

Aljezur...

18:41	- No Teatro de Operações (TO) quatro máquinas de rasto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2013 às 20:42)

> *Incêndio reteve cem pessoas na praia de Vale Figueiras*
> 
> As chamas cortaram a estrada e GNR, exército e bombeiros garantiram a segurança das pessoas durante hora e meia até haver condições para saírem do local. Descuido numa sardinha estará na origem do incêndio entre Chabouco e Alfambras


DN

Ler mais: http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=3309065&seccao=Sul


----------



## Agreste (6 Jul 2013 às 21:16)

Se não estou enganado, o de Cachopo, na serra de Tavira, penso que foi também por um motivo fútil do mesmo género...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2013 às 21:19)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> DN
> 
> Ler mais: http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=3309065&seccao=Sul



Agora, a sardinha foi a culpada do incêndio. Ai ai, estes jornalistas a sardinha saltou do mar furiosa cuspiu fogo e começou o incêndio. Mais uma irresponsabilidade, fazer uma sardinhada no dia como hoje com o vendaval que tem estado durante o dia é um autêntico crime, a mentalidade dos portugueses é esta. É como o incêndio que deflagrou em Talhadas às 3 h da manhã, deve ser do calor e do sol intenso. 



Agreste disse:


> Se não estou enganado, o de Cachopo, na serra de Tavira, penso que foi também por um motivo fútil do mesmo género...



Esse teve origem num forno de carvão tapado com terra, a terra abriu e saiu as faíscas.


----------



## AJB (6 Jul 2013 às 22:25)

Paulo H disse:


> Já é demasiado tempo para extinguir esse incêndio, pois salvo opinião contrária, o vento deve estar fraco. Como seria o incêndio com vento forte!



se o vento fosse forte o  perimetro final do incêdio era uma tipica elipse...assim vai ser seguramente mais "espalmado"...o vento ser forte normalmente é prejudicial...normalmente, mas não totalmente...
julgo que os principais problemas foram a existencia de dois tipos de vento (leste nocturno e manha, e noroeste a tarde), e a existencia de eucalipto não gerido.


----------



## AJB (6 Jul 2013 às 22:37)

Agreste disse:


> Aljezur...
> 
> 18:41	- No Teatro de Operações (TO) quatro máquinas de rasto.



tipico incendio de vento (como aquele que postaram esta semana no Alentejo)...á cabeça é dada como perdida, ate porque vai bater ao mar. se houver saltos de fogo tambem não serão preocupantes porque vão parar ao mar ou pero. A questão aqui é os flancos...só isso pode explicar a duração deste incendio. Alguem me sabe dizer qual a direcção do vento aquando estas fotos? Talvez Este/Nordeste? E a cerca de 2 h atras rodou para Noroeste?


----------



## Agreste (6 Jul 2013 às 22:41)

AJB disse:


> tipico incendio de vento (como aquele que postaram esta semana no Alentejo)...á cabeça é dada como perdida, ate porque vai bater ao mar. se houver saltos de fogo tambem não serão preocupantes porque vão parar ao mar ou pero. A questão aqui é os flancos...só isso pode explicar a duração deste incendio. Alguem me sabe dizer qual a direcção do vento aquando estas fotos? Talvez Este/Nordeste? E a cerca de 2 h atras rodou para Noroeste?



(o vento estava de sueste mas junto do mar havia uma pequena brisa de direcção contrária). As pessoas com quem tenho falado, porque não estou lá é que ontem e hoje foram dias muito, muito quentes.

_22:38 - Incêndio com uma frente ativa e uma frente dominada._


----------



## AJB (6 Jul 2013 às 22:56)

obrigado Agreste. Mas vi agora no site do ipma que estava NO...de qualquer forma a questão é que o flanco ao qual deveria ter sido dada atenção primordial era aquele que iria receber vento (esta agora a receber vento). Então esse flanco passa a ter um comportamento diferente, mais rapido e as chamas passam a ter dimensões superiores, ou seja, o flanco passa a ser a cabeça do incendio...infelizmente pelo que sei não fazem este tipo de analise nos postos de comando. 
Estive a cerca de 2 meses num seminario cujo nome não interessa. nesse seminario estiveram o ipma e a anpc. questionei a dra. Ilda Novo (ipma) se a informação que cederam ao posto de comando no incendio de Tavia (2012) tinha tido alguma especie de "tradução".Ela respondeu que não! Ou seja, o que quero dizer é que as infomações meteo chegam de facto aos postos de comando dos incendios florestais, mas quem as recebe e comanda o incendio não tem a formação necessaria para as interpretar e traduzir no efeirto que terão no comportamento do incendio...quem o fazia era o GAUF...





Agreste disse:


> (o vento estava de sueste mas junto do mar havia uma pequena brisa de direcção contrária). As pessoas com quem tenho falado, porque não estou lá é que ontem e hoje foram dias muito, muito quentes.


----------



## Agreste (6 Jul 2013 às 23:08)

O efeito de contorno da península ibérica gera um regime de ventos por vezes variável dentro da mesma zona, nesta zona mais perto do Cabo de São Vicente. 

É uma zona razoavelmente acidentada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2013 às 23:15)

Aljezur com uma frente activa e outra dominada.

Com o arrefecimento nocturno, aumento de humidade e vento fraco/nulo, esperemos que o trabalho dos bombeiros seja facilitado.


----------



## AJB (6 Jul 2013 às 23:28)

Agreste disse:


> O efeito de contorno da península ibérica gera um regime de ventos por vezes variável dentro da mesma zona, nesta zona mais perto do Cabo de São Vicente.
> 
> É uma zona razoavelmente acidentada.



De acordo mas este incendio foi claramente dominado pelo vento geral...antecipar é fundamental...pelo que sei houve um tecnico florestal que antecipou o salto de fogo sobre a A25...antecipou em cerca de 3 horas...nada foi feito...


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2013 às 01:10)

Grupo de reforço de Setúbal a caminho. Parece que o incêndio progride para sul e para leste e aparentemente teria há 2 horas atrás mais de 1 km de frente.

Foto aérea da tarde:  Carlos Falcão (facebook)






*2:30 - Incêndio dominado.*


----------



## dASk (7 Jul 2013 às 14:36)

Boas tardes! daqui da margem sul fui agora a janela virada a Norte para Lisboa e vislumbro uma enorme coluna de fumo negro talvez na zona dos Olivais.. :x

Edit: tão depressa apareceu como desapareceu


----------



## nunessimoes (8 Jul 2013 às 11:15)




----------



## nunessimoes (8 Jul 2013 às 11:17)

nunessimoes disse:


>



Bom dia entendidos da meteo...

Alguém me pode dizer que software é este? 

Utiliza o MODIS E O MSG e é utilizado para detecção de incêndios, mas a pessoa que coloca os prints não quer partilhar o seu paradeiro...

Agradecia a vossa ajuda.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2013 às 17:21)

Há qualquer coisa a arder para os lados de Lisboa, alguém sabe o que é ?


----------



## Brunomc (9 Jul 2013 às 17:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Há qualquer coisa a arder para os lados de Lisboa, alguém sabe o que é ?



Um incêndio em Casal do Rato / Famões concelho de Odivelas, já está dominado


----------



## F_R (9 Jul 2013 às 22:24)

hoje também houve um pequeno incêndio na zona de Tramagal - Abrantes


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jul 2013 às 22:33)

Incêndio de Picões / Ferradosa - Alfandega da Fé com 4 frentes activas.

No terreno estão GRIFs de Vila Real e da Guarda, e GRUATA de Coimbra.

--

Quinta das Quebradas / Castelo Branco - Mogadouro com 3 frentes activas e Pereira / Salto - Montalegre com uma frente activa.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jul 2013 às 22:45)

Incêndio importante com 4 frentes pela noite dentro. A zona é acidentada mas pouco povoada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jul 2013 às 23:40)

*Casas evacuadas em Mogadouro por causa do fogo*

Notícia: http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=1&did=114126


----------



## Agreste (9 Jul 2013 às 23:45)

Notícias de Moncorvo...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jul 2013 às 01:39)

Incêndio de Mogadouro dominado/extinto.

--

Alfandega da Fé: segue com *6* frentes. 



> Mobilizado quatro Pelotão de Militares para o Teatro de Operações (TO), para apoio à consolidação da extinção e vigilância ativa pós-incêndio.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jul 2013 às 09:09)

Alfandega da Fé com 2 frentes activas.

Apesar de agora começar a aquecer, os meios aéreos *(8)* já foram acionados e pode ser que durante esta parte da manhã em que está ainda fresco consigam resolver a situação ou que, pelo menos, o combate às chamas evolua significativamente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jul 2013 às 11:13)

Más notícias, aumenta para 3 frentes.


----------



## Agreste (10 Jul 2013 às 11:23)

É o maior incêndio até agora. Não conheço o local mas...

«O incêndio que começou, na tarde desta terça-feira, em Picões/Ferradosa, em Alfândega da Fé, alastrou-se ao concelho de Mogadouro, cercando a aldeia da Quinta das Quebradas e ameaçando outras, e obrigou ao corte do IC-5, informou.

O comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Mogadouro, António Salgado, adiantou à agência Lusa que, pelas 21.30 horas, o fogo, cujo alerta foi dado pelas 13.47 horas, mantinha quatro frentes ativas, acrescentando que as chamas cercaram a aldeia da Quinta das Quebradas, onde ardeu um edifício de uso agrícola, e ameaça as aldeias de Estevais e Meirinhos, no concelho de Mogadouro.

Uma das frentes dirige-se para a aldeia de Bruçó, adiantou a mesma fonte, assinalando que via IC-5 está cortada na zona de Castelo Branco. O IC-5 está cortado no troço entre Castelo Branco/Mogadouro e Sardão/Alfândega da Fé.

No combate às chamas em Alfãndega da Fé estão envolvidos 237 operacionais, apoiados por 67 viaturas, e na frente que alastrou a Mogadouro estão 76 operacionais, apoiados por 22 veículos.»


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2013 às 11:29)

Segundo o site da ANPC no incêndio de Alfândega da Fé estão já 412 bombeiros no total de 627 operacionais, apoiados por 152 veículos e 7 meios aéreos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jul 2013 às 14:21)

Incêndio com duas frentes.

13:30:





> Acionado Avião C - 295M, da Força Aérea Portuguesa (FAP), para análise do perímetro do incêndio. A bordo Comandante Operacional Nacional.


----------



## Agreste (10 Jul 2013 às 14:27)

De Carviçais a olhar o incêndio...


----------



## Agreste (10 Jul 2013 às 14:47)

Novo incêndio em Salir, no lugar de Cabeça da Vaca, próximo do aterro sanitário do sotavento do Algarve.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jul 2013 às 15:02)

Incêndio na Serra da Luz, Odivelas:


----------



## Agreste (10 Jul 2013 às 17:45)

Manuela Marques - Fórum Carviçais - Torre de Moncorvo (ontem)











e hoje...






Lugar de Cabeço











Lugar de Ribeiro Escuro


----------



## dASk (10 Jul 2013 às 20:02)

Eu acho que começa a aparecer o fantasma do incêndio de Tavira neste de Alfandega da fé a comprovar que por mais meios que estejam no terreno há incêndios que são muito difíceis de extinguir seja com que número de bombeiros for. Essas novas equipas (GRUATA) para mim não passam de GRIFS que provavelmente como em Tavira não sabem depois o que fazer nem para onde ir. Enquanto não se apostar na prevenção isto nunca vai lá e vão continuar a arder florestas e milhões.. Pelo menos é assim que eu penso! Fora isso começa também a evoluir um incêndio importante no conhcelho de Trancoso (Guarda) 3 frentes activas...


----------



## AJB (10 Jul 2013 às 20:38)

dASk disse:


> Eu acho que começa a aparecer o fantasma do incêndio de Tavira neste de Alfandega da fé a comprovar que por mais meios que estejam no terreno há incêndios que são muito difíceis de extinguir seja com que número de bombeiros for. Essas novas equipas (GRUATA) para mim não passam de GRIFS que provavelmente como em Tavira não sabem depois o que fazer nem para onde ir. Enquanto não se apostar na prevenção isto nunca vai lá e vão continuar a arder florestas e milhões.. Pelo menos é assim que eu penso! Fora isso começa também a evoluir um incêndio importante no conhcelho de Trancoso (Guarda) 3 frentes activas...



Há alguns dias, talvez uma semana atrás, disse aqui que os GRUATAS iam começar a "cair", em termos de inovação e eficácia! Disse e repito: criou-se em Portugal um mito que quando há incêndios florestais em Portugal, já tudo a montante falhou (prevenção e vigilância) e no combate não há falhas...é que há falhas e das grandes! Reparen que apenas com um grande incendio activo, um sistema de combate de um pais é tão frágil...se não fosse o Douro, o rio, aonde isto não ía já...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jul 2013 às 21:26)

Incêndio de Alfandega da Fé pela hora de almoço:


----------



## dASk (10 Jul 2013 às 21:49)

Duarte onde posso ver essas imagens de satélite? obrigado..


----------



## AJB (10 Jul 2013 às 21:58)

Vamos por partes para todos percebermos do que aqui  se esta a tratar! pelas imagens do satélite, e pelas fotografias este incendio foi na sua fase inicial típico de vento! Aliás ele chega ao rio Douro num dia (cerca de 20 km de comprimento). Começou a abrandar pero das escarpas do Douro, no Parque Natural! Depois, com o abrandamento do vento, a enorme "seta" começou a alargar! Isto é, adquiriu comportamento topográfico (começou a seguir os declives principais)...a melhor estratégia seria confinar (sempre de tras para a frente) todo o perímetro do incendio...parece que só agora o começaram a fazer...


----------



## Agreste (10 Jul 2013 às 21:58)

Pelo satelite percebe-se que já entrou no Parque do Douro Internacional...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jul 2013 às 22:34)

dASk disse:


> Duarte onde posso ver essas imagens de satélite? obrigado..



A partir daqui. Clica em qualquer zona delimitada a vermelho e são apresentados vários produtos. O produto da imagem que meti é o _Terra_.


----------



## AJB (11 Jul 2013 às 09:10)

Tavira ficou para trás...agora é Alfandega da Fé...continua o IF...espero que DESTA VEZ, aquando da eventual análise do que correu menos bem, tirem as ilações certas!
Ha agora 2 aviões Espanhois a actuar...mas não vai ser por aí que a situação vai ser resolvida...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2013 às 11:28)

Parece que aquele incêndio monstruoso já está dominado.


----------



## vitamos (11 Jul 2013 às 11:58)

AJB disse:


> Ha agora 2 aviões Espanhois a actuar...mas não vai ser por aí que a situação vai ser resolvida...



Pelos vistos foi...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2013 às 13:02)

vitamos disse:


> Pelos vistos foi...



Este incêndio em Alfândega da Fé foi o mais parecido ao incêndio do ano passado em Tavira, em número de homens no terreno quase idêntico ao de Tavira, e tal como o ano passado, os meios aéreos espanhóis a serem decisivos no combate ao incêndio curiosamente. Portugal devia alugar um Canadier durante a época mais crítica, gasta-se tanto dinheiro mal gasto no país, e estamos sempre dependentes da ajuda de terceiros e tal como este incêndio como o de Tavira o ano passado, os meios aéreos espanhóis só chegaram no 3º dia o que é muito tempo para estar à espera, não é com helicópteros e aviões com pouca capacidade que se resolve os problemas e água não é o que falta, temos barragens, temos o mar, agora temos 50 e tal meios áereos que todos juntos não fazem um canadier e continuamos sempre pendentes dos nossos parceiros europeus.

Os milhões que Portugal deitou fora com a construção de auto-estradas fantasma, aeroporto de Beja fantasma, tinham gastado o dinheiro num Canadier que o país ficaria muito melhor. Todos os países do sul da Europa (Espanha, Itália, Grécia, França) tem, já Portugal não tem e está sempre dependente dos países europeus, estamos sempre de joelhos.


----------



## AJB (11 Jul 2013 às 13:04)

vitamos disse:


> Pelos vistos foi...



Calma...
Não te esqueças das "supostas reactivações", que no fundo não o são. O perímetro do incendio é muito grande e sei que continuam focos por resolver, mas a pressão para que o incendio seja dado como dominado é grande (era)!
Uma outra situação que importa referir é o seguinte: desde ontem que havia 3 meios aéreos a actuar em Portugal...
*OTRO PAIS
PORTUGAL
Medios asignados por el MAGRAMA:
Localización: PORTUGAL Estado del Incendio: A CTIVO N.G.P: 0
1 AA (Avión anfibio de 5.500 litros)
1 ACO (Aeronave de observación)
1 HK (Helicóptero de extinción de 4.500 litros)*

Isto é de ontem...hoje reforçaram...infelizmente estas coisas não são ditas cá, pois temos um sistema montado e que logo na sua fase inicial é "desmanchado"! Ou seja, reforçaram ontem com meios Espanhois, mas só hoje colocam na fita de tempo...e agora dão como dominado...muito "suspeito" não achas???
Não te leva a pensar que se prepara um investimento no proximo ano de 2 canadairs????
Pensa nisso...e vai estando atento as reactivações...


----------



## AJB (11 Jul 2013 às 13:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este incêndio em Alfândega da Fé foi o mais parecido ao incêndio do ano passado em Tavira, em número de homens no terreno quase idêntico ao de Tavira, e tal como o ano passado, os meios aéreos espanhóis a serem decisivos no combate ao incêndio curiosamente. Portugal devia alugar um Canadier durante a época mais crítica, gasta-se tanto dinheiro mal gasto no país, e estamos sempre dependentes da ajuda de terceiros e tal como este incêndio como o de Tavira o ano passado, os meios aéreos espanhóis só chegaram no 3º dia o que é muito tempo para estar à espera, não é com helicópteros e aviões com pouca capacidade que se resolve os problemas e água não é o que falta, temos barragens, temos o mar, agora temos 50 e tal meios áereos que todos juntos não fazem um canadier e continuamos sempre pendentes dos nossos parceiros europeus.



Achas mesmo que se os canadairs Espanhois "entrassem" ontem ja estava resolvido?
O Incendio ía parar na mesma nas arribas do Douro internacional, é claro esse facto!
Se pesquisares na fita de tempo do incendio de Tavira do ano passado, desde que os canadairs estrangeiros entraram ate o incendio ser dominado foi um lapso de tempo grande...
Repara ainda que se fosse pelos canadairs, Espanha não teria grandes incendios florestasi...e o ano passado teve quantos?
Valência (2 com mais de 20000 ha)
Catalunha (1 com 14000ha)
Castela (1 com 10000)
Andaluzia (6000 ha)...
havia mais, mas não me lembro assim de repente de mais nenhum


----------



## AJB (11 Jul 2013 às 13:11)

Ah! Imaginam quanto é que se gastou para o Sr. CONAC ir a Alfandega da Fé no C-295 da FAP?
Para quantas equipas GAUF daria?
...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2013 às 13:24)

AJB disse:


> Achas mesmo que se os canadairs Espanhois "entrassem" ontem ja estava resolvido?
> O Incendio ía parar na mesma nas arribas do Douro internacional, é claro esse facto!
> Se pesquisares na fita de tempo do incendio de Tavira do ano passado, desde que os canadairs estrangeiros entraram ate o incendio ser dominado foi um lapso de tempo grande...
> Repara ainda que se fosse pelos canadairs, Espanha não teria grandes incendios florestasi...e o ano passado teve quantos?
> ...



Sim, mas não te esqueças da coordenação, se formos ver o Canadier Espanhol entrou 24 horas depois do incêndio ter começado e no dia seguinte, vieram 2 que só começaram a actuar a partir das 12 horas, em vez de começarem a actuar às 8 h da manhã. Não achas esse facto também estranho? Nas horas mais favoráveis que é logo ao início da manhã esses meios não estarem a actuar. Hoje, na ficha do incêndio começaram às 8h23m, numa altura mais favorável do que as 12 horas no incêndio do Algarve.


----------



## nunessimoes (11 Jul 2013 às 13:56)

nunessimoes disse:


>



Alguém tem conhecimento de que software é este?
Aguardo resposta dos entendidos...


----------



## AJB (11 Jul 2013 às 14:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sim, mas não te esqueças da coordenação, se formos ver o Canadier Espanhol entrou 24 horas depois do incêndio ter começado e no dia seguinte, vieram 2 que só começaram a actuar a partir das 12 horas, em vez de começarem a actuar às 8 h da manhã. Não achas esse facto também estranho? Nas horas mais favoráveis que é logo ao início da manhã esses meios não estarem a actuar. Hoje, na ficha do incêndio começaram às 8h23m, numa altura mais favorável do que as 12 horas no incêndio do Algarve.



As horas mais favoráveis não tem que ser necessariamente quando ha mais HR...repara que esta noite a situação complicou com HR na ordem dos 60/70%...depende de vários factores...
Vamos lá ver:é claro que os canadairs são meios aéreos decisivos, os melhores em situações de ataques ampliados, mas para mim a situação não é essa!
Repara que um ponto comum aos 2 IF's (Tavia e Alfandega da Fé) é a alegada falta de coordenação certo?! O que se "ouve" é que ha muitos meios humanos e materiais mas depois estes não se efectivam no controlo e liquidação do incendio! Tal facto deve se "simplesmente" (não aos comandantes não saberem comandar, não é isso que acho) a que quem comanda não percebe o incendio que tem pela frente, não sabe a tipologia de incendio florestal nem os factores que provocam o seu desenvolvimento...em 2 palavras "comportamento do fogo"!
Todos os comandantes (se vires no Diário da republica as nomeações deles e os respectivos curriculos percebes o que digo) tem óptimos cursos de comandamento e gestão de recursos humanos, perfeito! Mas faltam os que percebem os "alicerces" do fogo! 
Para quê construir uma casa com um ar condicionado xpto e ter lcds fantásticos, se a casa esta numa zona onde não ha energia???
O que quero dizer é que se não estiverem presentes analistas de incendios, quem comanda os meios não sabe onde os colocar para os rentabilizar!
Ja que falamos tanto dos meios espanhois, fiquem a saber que "esses" mesmos Espanhois colocam um analista de incêndios florestais mal o incendio passa a ataque ampliado e depois antes de reforçarem os meios, reforçam com analistas antes de mais! Estes definem que tipo de incendio é e para o controlar qual a melhor estratégia! Depois sim, os srs. comandantes tem o diagnostico feito, tem a estratégia em cima da mesa e então passam a coloca la em prética...
Acho que dessa forma se poupariam uns valentes ha em portugal...mas infelizmente (aliás vê se nas proprias opiniões aqui do forum) o que conta para a opinião publica é o numero de Homens, veiculos e meios aéreos a actuarem...mas esse modelo, ja todos acho que perceberam, pura e simplesmente não resulta...


----------



## AJB (11 Jul 2013 às 14:08)

nunessimoes disse:


> Alguém tem conhecimento de que software é este?
> Aguardo resposta dos entendidos...



julgo que isso vem do EFFIS e da te os pontos quentes e as áreas queimadas...


----------



## Agreste (11 Jul 2013 às 14:13)

Eu acho que somos todos pela prevenção e pelo aumento da rentabilidade do espaço rural onde a floresta de diferentes características de encontra. 

Nunca mais ouvi falar desse incêndio de Valencia. Lembram-se daquela história dos ciprestes que não arderam enquanto à volta tudo desapareceu...


----------



## AJB (11 Jul 2013 às 14:21)

Agreste disse:


> Eu acho que somos todos pela prevenção e pelo aumento da rentabilidade do espaço rural onde a floresta de diferentes características de encontra.
> 
> Nunca mais ouvi falar desse incêndio de Valencia. Lembram-se daquela história dos ciprestes que não arderam enquanto à volta tudo desapareceu...



claro, mas tem que haver um sistema de combate que disponha de gente que perceba de comportamento do fogo...ha tecnicos florestais em Portugal especialistas em analise de incendios...era o GAUF...


----------



## AJB (11 Jul 2013 às 18:04)

AJB disse:


> Calma...
> Não te esqueças das "supostas reactivações", que no fundo não o são. O perímetro do incendio é muito grande e sei que continuam focos por resolver, mas a pressão para que o incendio seja dado como dominado é grande (era)!
> Uma outra situação que importa referir é o seguinte: desde ontem que havia 3 meios aéreos a actuar em Portugal...
> *OTRO PAIS
> ...



Parece que ja começaram...bastante previsivel...as reactivações claro...


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jul 2013 às 23:05)

PJ detém dois suspeitos de atearem fogos em Mira de Aire e Alcobaça

Detido pastor por crime de fogo florestal em Cótimos - Trancoso


----------



## AJB (12 Jul 2013 às 10:44)

O ultimo levantamento da área ardida aponta para 13786 ha (a 11 de julho)de área ardida, mas curiosamente desde que foi dado como controlado ate hoje arderam mais "alguns" ha...
http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/applications/current-situation/


----------



## AJB (12 Jul 2013 às 10:59)

Vejam esta sucessão de imagens:
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2013190.aqua.721.250m

*http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2013191.terra.721.250m*

*http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2013192.terra.721.250m*

Ainda acham que o combate foi bem planeado e executado????
Flanco direito claramente subavaliado...não haveria previsões desta direcção do vento?


----------



## PedroMAR (12 Jul 2013 às 15:23)

http://satellite.ehabich.info/globalfire.htm


----------



## AJB (12 Jul 2013 às 15:40)

AJB disse:


> O ultimo levantamento da área ardida aponta para 13786 ha (a 11 de julho)de área ardida, mas curiosamente desde que foi dado como controlado ate hoje arderam mais "alguns" ha...
> http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/applications/current-situation/



no ultimo levantamento, feito hoje pelo EFFIS, a área ardida é de 14967 ha...desde que ontem deram o incendio como controlado arderam mais 1200 ha praticamente...nem os canadairs Espanhois resolveram...


----------



## vagas (14 Jul 2013 às 21:09)

Finalmente so depois dos erros é que o País anda em frente, finalmente perceberam que só a triangulação entre corpos de bombeiros não é suficiente para extinguir um incêndio , e em muitos incêndios se acionarem uma grif ou até mesmo uma grauta o incêndio nunca ganha grandes dimenções.

É verdade alguem sabe o que é feito dos elementos da GAUF? Ha aposto que foram substituidos pela brigada dos ERAS da FEB

Cumprimentos


----------



## AJB (15 Jul 2013 às 10:12)

vagas disse:


> Finalmente so depois dos erros é que o País anda em frente, finalmente perceberam que só a triangulação entre corpos de bombeiros não é suficiente para extinguir um incêndio , e em muitos incêndios se acionarem uma grif ou até mesmo uma grauta o incêndio nunca ganha grandes dimenções.
> 
> É verdade alguem sabe o que é feito dos elementos da GAUF? Ha aposto que foram substituidos pela brigada dos ERAS da FEB
> 
> Cumprimentos



Naturalmente que se um ataque a um IF for musculado, a probabilidade de este "escapar" é mais reduzida! O problema coloca-se com a simultaniedade de IF's (ha que optar pelos que tem maior potencial de destruição) ou mesmo quando eles fogem ao ATI...e a probabilidade aumenta quanto "piores" forem as condições meteo...
Se a existencia de grandes IF's dependesse SÓ da chegada de meios em quantidade, acredita que nunca escapava nenhum...o(s) problema(s) ocorrem em condições meteo desfavoráveis, pois aí o fogo não "espera" pela organização de meios em quantidade...
Quanto ao GAUF, bem...até ontem não havia equipas (apesar de estarem 6 previstas a partir de 1 de Julho)!
Claro que a ANPC/FEB e o ICNF (por razões diferentes entre estes 2) "sonham" em que o GAUF passe para a ANPC/Canarinhos...mas mesmo que tal aconteça para o próximo ano, essas equipas não serão o que era o GAUF desde 2007 até 2009...
Por definição (e legislação) o GAUF deve ter (cada equipa) 3 a 4 elementos altamente especializados em análise do comportamento do fogo, todos credenciados em fogos controlados (é a base de um bom analista de IF's) e pelo menos um credenciado em fogo de supressão...
Na FEB não ha um unico elemento com formação em fogo controlado, por isso como podem querer garantir o GAUF???
Bastava não haver um helicoptero ligeiro e haveria dinheiro para manter o GAUF todo o ano e ainda por cima garanti-lo no Estado sem depender de privados...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2013 às 21:33)

Estranho, passou um carro de bombeiros e agora anda um helicóptero.  O site do 112.pt indica 

Distrito	Concelho	Tipo 	
FARO  	OLHÃO	Incêndios, Povoamento Florestal/Agrícola/Inculto


----------



## lsalvador (30 Jul 2013 às 15:52)

Incêndio em Tomar, podem seguir na webcam 
WebCam MeteoTomar


----------



## lsalvador (30 Jul 2013 às 17:19)

Outro incêndio, já vão 3 hoje


----------



## AJB (30 Jul 2013 às 17:32)

lsalvador disse:


> Outro incêndio, já vão 3 hoje



Incendio conduzido por vento. em altitude vento contrario ao do solo o que indicia que vai mudar ao nivel do solo. Se a cauda deste incendio não ficar *bem* consolidada (apagada) vai dar muito trabalho nas proximas horas...ai vai vai...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2013 às 19:11)

Incêndio em Porteia do Lobo/Santana da Serra com três frentes activas.


----------



## GoN_dC (30 Jul 2013 às 19:30)

Porteia do Lobo/Santana da Serra reduzido a duas frentes.

De Portimão é visivel uma barra de fumo.


----------



## PedroMAR (1 Ago 2013 às 15:43)

Parece que as coisas estão ficar complicadas para os lados de Viseu... segundo o site da prociv.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Ago 2013 às 16:13)

Incêndio para os lados da Caparica


----------



## vagas (8 Ago 2013 às 11:34)

Incêndio em sines com 2 frentes a arder com intencidade, grif de Beja acionada, grif de Évora a aguardar mais informações para ser acionada


----------



## AJB (8 Ago 2013 às 11:57)

vagas disse:


> Incêndio em sines com 2 frentes a arder com intencidade, grif de Beja acionada, grif de Évora a aguardar mais informações para ser acionada



Pelas condições meteo do local julgo que é um tipico incendio conduzido pelo vento...no final a área queimada deverá ter uma forma semelhante a uma elipse...
provavelmente a cabeça do incendio esta fora da capacidade de extinção e deverão ser os flancos a merecer a atenção dos operacionais...
esta a começar o "take 2" dos incendios este verão...

P.s julgo que o incendio se esta a desenvolver no sentido Norte-Sul (eventualmrntr Noroeste-Sudeste)...


----------



## AJB (8 Ago 2013 às 12:02)

AJB disse:


> Pelas condições meteo do local julgo que é um tipico incendio conduzido pelo vento...no final a área queimada deverá ter uma forma semelhante a uma elipse...
> provavelmente a cabeça do incendio esta fora da capacidade de extinção e deverão ser os flancos a merecer a atenção dos operacionais...
> esta a começar o "take 2" dos incendios este verão...
> 
> P.s julgo que o incendio se esta a desenvolver no sentido Norte-Sul (eventualmrntr Noroeste-Sudeste)...



e infelizmente na previsão meteo o vento não deverá abrandar...portanto deverão ser procuradas oportunidades de ataque mais a frente...mais que uma...


----------



## vagas (8 Ago 2013 às 12:35)

Segundo as informações que estou a ouvir no radio siresp, o incendio é perto da refinaria de sines, incêndio com 2 frentes a arder com bastante intencidade, uma em eucaliptal e outra em mato, varias projeções e varios reacendimentos...


----------



## AJB (8 Ago 2013 às 12:43)

vagas disse:


> Segundo as informações que estou a ouvir no radio siresp, o incendio é perto da refinaria de sines, incêndio com 2 frentes a arder com bastante intencidade, uma em eucaliptal e outra em mato, varias projeções e varios reacendimentos...



É natural que haja saltos de fogo pois sendo um incendio de vento significa que a coluna de fumo esta "deitada" logo os saltos são mais propicios...o facto de arder eucalipto ajuda e MUITO à existencia dos saltos...se não atacarem os flancos, estes vão abrindo e dão força a cabeça...essa é "deixa la ir", pois nestas condições não tem hipotese...a cabeça vai num ferrari e os operacionais num seat ibiza...
P.s. tenho um ibiza por isso não tenho nada contra atenção


----------



## vagas (8 Ago 2013 às 13:54)

Incendio em Évora em conclusão ardeu mato, 4 vfcis e 1 vtgc e o hotel 42 que está no aerodromo de Évora no local


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2013 às 13:57)

Incêndio com ares de estar bem complicado na área do Crato.


----------



## AJB (8 Ago 2013 às 14:12)

SpiderVV disse:


> Incêndio com ares de estar bem complicado na área do Crato.



Sim...parece que sim...tens fotos?


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2013 às 14:22)

*Re: Re: Seguimento - Incêndios 2013*



AJB disse:


> Sim...parece que sim...tens fotos?



Posto quando estiver em casa.


----------



## AJB (8 Ago 2013 às 14:35)

obrigado...é mais para ver a coluna de fumo e o potencial do incendio...a coluna diz nos muito sobre o incendio...como esta e como podera ficar... 





SpiderVV disse:


> Posto quando estiver em casa.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2013 às 14:45)

Consegui desenrascar isto.


----------



## AJB (8 Ago 2013 às 14:50)

Estas em Portalegre certo?
Parece que é outro incendio de vento...mas se não atacarem o flanco direito (o que não se vê, a tua foto mostra o esquerdo) vão ter muitos problemas...parece me...obrigado pela foto


SpiderVV disse:


> Consegui desenrascar isto.



o vento deve estar de Norte/Nordeste...


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2013 às 15:36)

*A LIVE YouTube chat on #wildfires (Live TV interviews with NASA Goddard scientists)*

https://plus.google.com/events/c6qkg3u1bbgvc81smsrqb84okcc

(Friday, Aug. 9; 1 p.m. EDT)


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2013 às 15:52)

Incêndio aqui perto do Porto ( zona de Valongo)

Neste momento:


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Ago 2013 às 18:17)

Incêndio de larga escala a NO daqui, na zona de Parada de Gatim, Vila Verde.

Situação há cerca de 15 minutos:











O incêndio continua activo e até é possível  visualizá-lo através do satélite.


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2013 às 19:09)

Está um incêndio a lavrar no perto de Alenquer, é visível a coluna de fumo aqui de Santo Estêvão (Benavente). 

http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/portugal/incendio-alenquer-3-frente-ativas-combatido-176-bombeiros


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2013 às 19:12)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Incêndio de larga escala a NO daqui, na zona de Parada de Gatim, Vila verde.
> 
> Situação há cerca de 15 minutos:
> 
> ...



É bem visível o fumo desse incêndio  daqui do Porto, neste momento o incêndio de *Paredes * em Santiago/Astromil ainda lavra, e o aspecto é este:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Ago 2013 às 02:11)

*Chaves*, ontem:


























Desolador!


----------



## Agreste (11 Ago 2013 às 10:24)

Pela primeira vez este ano, desde o início da fase Charlie foram utilizados mais de 6 mil bombeiros no dia de ontem (6076). Foi superado o número de 4519 bombeiros da onda de calor do início do mês de julho.


----------



## CptRena (11 Ago 2013 às 15:06)

Incêndio em Trancoso, visível a partir da webcam

http://meteo.home.sapo.pt/webcam.htm


----------



## DaniFR (11 Ago 2013 às 21:01)

Incêndios bem visíveis nas imagens de satélite:








> *Incêndios mobilizam mais de 800 bombeiros em Coimbra, Guarda, Porto e Viseu*
> 
> Dos 16 incêndios que lavravam no país cerca das 19:00, seis mobilizavam mais meios, com um total de 828 bombeiros, nos distritos de Coimbra, Guarda, Porto e Viseu, de acordo com a Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil.
> 
> ...


----------



## invent (11 Ago 2013 às 22:53)

Hoje estive perto do incêndio de Vila Longa(Satão)/Carapito(Aguiar da Beira), aquilo foi e está a ser um autêntico inferno, viveram-se autênticos momentos de pânico, numa tentativa de pararem uma das frentes numa estrada, houve por lá populares que tiveram de correr pela vida (e não sei se não virá por aí uma notícia de alguma desgraça), vi pessoas com o braços cheios de bolhas e a pele toda a soltar-se devido a queimaduras...
Mulheres e mães desesperadas na procura dos seus maridos e filhos, que fugiram para onde puderam, parecia um cenário de guerra...

Nunca tinha assistido a nada assim, um sentimento total de impotência.

Era ver cair fonas a mais de 500 metros do incêndio e a pegarem fogo no mato numa voracidade extrema...


----------



## Nickname (11 Ago 2013 às 23:55)

Esse incêndio até de Viseu parecia assustador durante a tarde, formou até pirocumulus.
Em São Pedro do Sul lavra outro, e durante a tarde houve outro para os lados de Carregal do Sal.
Entretanto os helicópteros já passaram umas 3 vezes por cima de minha casa na ultima hora, pensava que não podiam trabalhar de  noite. O odor a cinza é bem intenso.


----------



## vitamos (12 Ago 2013 às 09:28)

Nickname disse:


> Esse incêndio até de Viseu parecia assustador durante a tarde, formou até pirocumulus.
> Em São Pedro do Sul lavra outro, e durante a tarde houve outro para os lados de Carregal do Sal.
> Entretanto os helicópteros já passaram umas 3 vezes por cima de minha casa na ultima hora, pensava que não podiam trabalhar de  noite. O odor a cinza é bem intenso.



Não seria porventura o heli do INEM? Moro perto do hospital de Coimbra e esta noite foi um inferno com o heli a levantar e pousar várias vezes...


----------



## ALV72 (12 Ago 2013 às 10:22)

Caro invent, se eu já achava o de Penacova- Poiares com mau aspecto, esse então de Satão é impressionante.
Para que tem Facebook deixo uma amostra do que se passou em Penacova 
https://www.facebook.com/joao.alvarinhas/posts/620554441321941?comment_id=6795155&offset=0&total_comments=12&notif_t=feed_comment


----------



## invent (12 Ago 2013 às 14:56)

vitamos disse:


> Não seria porventura o heli do INEM? Moro perto do hospital de Coimbra e esta noite foi um inferno com o heli a levantar e pousar várias vezes...



Foram então os feridos do incêndio de Aguiar da Beira, que foram transferidos para Coimbra.



> Populares feridos na ajuda a bombeiros em combate a incêndio
> 
> João Ricardo de Vasconcelos/Nuno Sabino 12 Ago, 2013, 14:12 / atualizado em 12 Ago, 2013, 14:42
> Seis pessoas ficaram feridas no domingo, em Aguiar da Beira, quando ajudavam os bombeiros no combate a um incêndio. Quatro desses populares tiveram de ser transferidos para os Hospitais da Universidade de Coimbra.
> ...



Edit: Já agora, o incêndio já anda por lá a lavrar outra vez, já se vê uma grande coluna de fumo...


----------



## invent (12 Ago 2013 às 15:01)

Eish, agora é que me apercebi, a coluna que estou a ver não é de Aguiar da Beira / Satão, mas sim mais perto, acho que é aqui em Penalva...


----------



## Nickname (12 Ago 2013 às 15:05)

invent disse:


> Eish, agora é que me apercebi, a coluna que estou a ver não é de Aguiar da Beira / Satão, mas sim mais perto, acho que é aqui em Penalva...



Sim, parece que se está a iniciar qualquer coisa para essas bandas de Penalva, pelos menos parece ser mais próximo que o de ontem.


----------



## ALV72 (12 Ago 2013 às 15:15)

E pela Webcam de Trancoso parece que também anda por lá alguma coisa, se calhar a continuação do Incêndio de ontem.

João


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2013 às 22:05)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/LK3UrywJJ7p2ZGMDCMa6"]Mais de 700 incÃªndios florestais nos Ãºltimos trÃªs dias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

O número de incêndios florestais disparou para mais de 700 nos últimos três dias. Domingo foi o dia com mais fogos este ano, tendo registado um total de 269. O incêndio que começou no concelho de Sátão e progrediu até Aguiar da Beira, fez 6 feridos graves. Eram pessoas que ajudavam os bombeiros no combate às chamas. Elas permanecem internadas com queimaduras de 2.º e 3.º graus.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2013 às 22:07)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/vPz0FKVTA3bfOcsA7rTT"]Bombeiros reclamam medidas de prevenÃ§Ã£o e alertam para a limpeza das matas - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

Populares e bombeiros alertam para os perigos provocados pela falta limpeza nas matas e florestas. Em Portugal não é difícil encontrar matas transformadas em lixeiras e casas rodeadas por árvores.


----------



## invent (12 Ago 2013 às 22:42)

Mais um dia, mais um grande incêndio por estas zonas, este alimentado por diversas vezes com vento forte, limpou centenas de hectares e continua a limpar, é visível ao longe um forte clarão, o maior incêndio que vi até hoje, já deve quase a andar em três concelhos ao mesmo tempo, quando me vim embora, estava a chegar onde tinha começado o incêndio de ontem, a distância entre as duas pontas de incêndios é de mais de 30 km.

Hoje não reparei em nenhuma circunstância grave, só um carro de bombeiros que teve de deixar para trás as mangueiras e algumas casas que foram ameaçadas pelas chamas, mas que penso terem sido salvas...

Reparei, foi em algumas raposas a fugirem e diversos coelhos, assim como muitos insectos, infelizmente a natureza paga...


----------



## kelinha (13 Ago 2013 às 10:45)

Gerofil disse:


> Populares e bombeiros alertam para os perigos provocados pela falta limpeza nas matas e florestas. Em Portugal não é difícil encontrar matas transformadas em lixeiras e casas rodeadas por árvores.



E o estado em que se encontra toda a zona do pinhal litoral, após o temporal de janeiro passado? É só árvores caidas, com as copas no chão e completamente secas. Estamos a falar de km e km de extensão com pinhais neste estado. Se calhar a que algum fogo pegue numa dessas zonas e vai ser um pandemónio, porque aquilo parece rastilho...


----------



## ALV72 (13 Ago 2013 às 11:05)

kelinha disse:


> E o estado em que se encontra toda a zona do pinhal litoral, após o temporal de janeiro passado? É só árvores caidas, com as copas no chão e completamente secas. Estamos a falar de km e km de extensão com pinhais neste estado. Se calhar a que algum fogo pegue numa dessas zonas e vai ser um pandemónio, porque aquilo parece rastilho...



E mal vocês imaginam as toneladas de Pinho para Pellets e Serração que já saíram dessas Matas ( sei isso porque trabalho no sector das madeiras ), se não fosse isso ainda estariam bem piores. O Estado nas Matas Nacionais é que se calhar demora muito a adjudicar o resto das limpezas.

João


----------



## kelinha (13 Ago 2013 às 11:21)

ALV72 disse:


> E mal vocês imaginam as toneladas de Pinho para Pellets e Serração que já saíram dessas Matas ( sei isso porque trabalho no sector das madeiras ), se não fosse isso ainda estariam bem piores. O Estado nas Matas Nacionais é que se calhar demora muito a adjudicar o resto das limpezas.
> 
> João



Não sei como funciona, mas no caso de pinhais particulares (na zona entre Guia e Pombal há muitos), os donos supostamente não seriam obrigados a limpar a zona? Pertinho de minha casa há um eucaliptal todo ele por terra. As árvores estão todas umas em cima das outras, tudo seco... É um bocado preocupante, quando chega este tempo tão quente!


----------



## ALV72 (13 Ago 2013 às 12:31)

kelinha disse:


> Não sei como funciona, mas no caso de pinhais particulares (na zona entre Guia e Pombal há muitos), os donos supostamente não seriam obrigados a limpar a zona? Pertinho de minha casa há um eucaliptal todo ele por terra. As árvores estão todas umas em cima das outras, tudo seco... É um bocado preocupante, quando chega este tempo tão quente!



Realmente é esquisito, ainda mais quando as fábricas de pasta da Figueira estiveram a dar um subsidio de transporte para o eucalipto de 5 € em Maio e Junho aí dessa zona, era de ter aproveitado e ter feito o corte.

João


----------



## invent (13 Ago 2013 às 13:40)

hum, isto hoje já estou a ver que vai ser demais, o incêndio de ontem continua com força e para agravar a situação começou um outro para aí a uns 10 km e já está com grande força também...


----------



## Nickname (13 Ago 2013 às 15:14)

invent disse:


> hum, isto hoje já estou a ver que vai ser demais, o incêndio de ontem continua com força e para agravar a situação começou um outro para aí a uns 10 km e já está com grande força também...



Está com um aspecto assustador para esses lados, nem se distingue bem o foco do incêndio porque só se vê uma mancha avermelhada de fumo.
Mesmo aqui em Viseu já se nota bem o fumo no ar.

16 horas : Começam a cair cinzas na cidade de Viseu, oriundas dos incêndio de Sátão/Penalva


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Ago 2013 às 21:54)

Já lavrava ontem um incêndio em Barbudo, a norte daqui e, hoje ao fim da tarde provavelmente teve um reacendimento. São bem visíveis as chamas neste momento. 

Situação ao fim do dia:


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2013 às 22:10)

Eram bem visíveis as chamas desse quando saí de Braga ao final da tarde. Ainda está na mesma ?


----------



## Piqueno (14 Ago 2013 às 22:47)

há algum incendio na margem sul? estou a ouvir os bombeiros


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Ago 2013 às 00:22)

Vince disse:


> Eram bem visíveis as chamas desse quando saí de Braga ao final da tarde. Ainda está na mesma ?



Neste momento não vejo quaisquer chamas e segundo a ANPC o incêndio foi dominado. Esperemos que não hajam eventuais reacendimentos.


----------



## Raposeira (15 Ago 2013 às 00:56)

Com os modelos a carregarem nas temperaturas para o inicio da proxima semana vamos ter muito trabalho a combater os focos de incendio....


----------



## Nickname (15 Ago 2013 às 06:39)

Fumo denso a esta hora aqui na zona do Viso em Viseu, e um cheiro fortíssimo a incêndio, anda ai um perto parece-me.
Na página da protecção civil não aparece nada.
E as temperaturas não querem baixar, que martirio, já não vejo o céu livre de fumo de incêndios há mais de uma semana


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2013 às 18:33)

Incêndio complicado em Coutada (Covilhã), imagens de satélite, até se vê a formação de pirocumulus.


----------



## ALV72 (15 Ago 2013 às 20:41)

Vince disse:


> Incêndio complicado em Coutada (Covilhã), imagens de satélite, até se vê a formação de pirocumulus.



Houve uma altura em que eu cheguei a vêr uma nuvem dessas espectacular de Vila Nova de Poiares , agora façam as contas e vejam quantos Kms serão em linha recta. Deviam ser por volta de umas 18.00 +-.

João


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Ago 2013 às 22:52)

IF da Covilhã dado como dominado às 22:43. 

Muitos outros incêndios ainda a arder, pelas 22:00 eram 12, 8 deles _significativos_ (incluindo o de Covilhã).


----------



## Norther (16 Ago 2013 às 00:57)

Vince disse:


> Incêndio complicado em Coutada (Covilhã), imagens de satélite, até se vê a formação de pirocumulus.





A mudança do vento ao final da tarde, de NW, trouxe mais humidade e ficou muito mais fresco e não levou as frentes a entrar numa grande mancha florestal que tem como perimetro desde a localidade Vales do Rio - Tortosendo - Covilhã - Unhais da Serra, o que podia ser ainda mais grave.

De lamentar a morte de um Bombeiro da Corporação da Covilhã que algumas vezes participou em caminhadas comigo


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2013 às 11:55)

> *Madeira: Incêndio junto a casas no Funchal*
> 
> Um incêndio de grandes proporções na freguesia do Monte, concelho do Funchal, lavra desde as 02h15 desta sexta-feira, numa área que abrange mato e zonas urbanizadas.
> 
> ...



O tempo quente que se faz sentir na Madeira, já começou a fazer das suas.


----------



## Azathoth (16 Ago 2013 às 15:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O tempo quente que se faz sentir na Madeira, já começou a fazer das suas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2013 às 19:24)

> *Incêndios lavram desde as 02h30 desta sexta-feira
> Ativado Plano de Emergência no Funchal*
> 
> O Plano Municipal de Emergência de Proteção Civil do Funchal foi ativado às 18h00 na sequência dos incêndios que lavram desde as 02h30 desta sexta-feira no concelho, informa a câmara.
> ...



Situação complicada na Madeira


----------



## Agreste (16 Ago 2013 às 22:19)

Acho que alguém decidiu pegar fogo aos canaviais da ribeira de alcantarilha... não sei se para se livrarem dos mosquitos ou não mas andava um heli a despejar água porque as chamas andavam perto das casas em pêra...


----------



## Azathoth (17 Ago 2013 às 01:07)

Quem quiser seguir os incêndios na Madeira, veja aqui:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/331909586894424/


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2013 às 13:59)

*Doentes evacuados, casas queimadas e vários desalojados na Madeira*

Fogo alastrou durante a noite pelas zonas altas do Funchal e viveram-se momentos de muita aflição. Hospital de Marmeleiros foi evacuado devido ao fumo e risco de explosão.



Há casas queimadas no Monte, pessoas desalojadas e os doentes, médicos, enfermeiros e funcionários do Hospital dos Marmeleiros foram evacuados para o outro hospital do Funchal e para o quartel do RG3 devido ao fumo e risco de explosão. O fogo alastrou durante a noite pelas zonas altas do Funchal e viveram-se momentos de muita aflição. A situação está mais calma, mas com as altas temperaturas e com o vento inconstante não se sabe se é tempo para respirar fundo e fazer o rescaldo.

As chamas consumiram algumas casas na zona do Monte e o fogo esteve perto da igreja, mas também houve muita aflição em Santo António, nas zonas do Trapiche e do Curral Velho e, a meio da noite, um corte de energia tornou tudo ainda mais complicado e deixou o Funchal às escuras. O fogo chegou à subestação da Alegria, em São Roque, onde já ontem à tarde ameaçava torres de alta tensão. Enquanto as autoridades retiravam pessoas de casas, ouviram-se vários rebentamentos de garrafas de gás.

Ainda não há um balanço exacto, mas muitas pessoas foram alojadas em residenciais da cidade já que o quartel do RG3 acolhia os doentes do Hospital dos Marmeleiros. Apesar de ficar numa zona alta do Funchal, esta foi a primeira vez que foi preciso evacuar os doentes devido ao fumo e ao risco de explosão.  A situação esteve mesmo fora de controlo durante a noite, apesar dos 130 bombeiros de seis corporações, da PSP, da Cruz Vermelha e do exército que estão no terreno.

O dia acordou mais calmo no Funchal, mas a esta hora a temperatura é já muito alta e a previsão é que vai continuar assim até à tarde.

Fonte: Expresso


----------



## Mjhb (17 Ago 2013 às 14:51)

Alguém me diz qual é a zona do PN da Serra da Estrela que é inacessível a meios aéreos?


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2013 às 16:15)

Madeira, hoje por volta das 12:20 (11:20utc)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Ago 2013 às 18:11)

Inferno também em Figueiró dos Vinhos, enorme nuvem de fumo negra, pessoas à beira estrada a olhar para o fogo com um sentimento de total impotência... Cenário desolador.


----------



## amando96 (17 Ago 2013 às 20:32)

Pequeno incêndio perto da vila de São brás de Alportel esta tarde.


----------



## bigfire (17 Ago 2013 às 22:52)

Hoje em pleno Parque Natural do Alvão, junto a aldeia de Lamas de Olo, distrito de Vila Real.


----------



## AJB (18 Ago 2013 às 00:06)

bigfire disse:


> Hoje em pleno Parque Natural do Alvão, junto a aldeia de Lamas de Olo, distrito de Vila Real.



Sei que esta não é a melhor altura para se falar em questões de segurança nos Bombeiros...mas estas imagens são bem elucidativas dos erros ENORMES que se cometem...o fogo dirige se para "cá", vem com vento e decliv e favorável...e reparem onde é que se posicionam meia duzia de veiculos...em cheio na chamada "zona do homem morto"...assim, é facil haver acidentes! o caminho ainda é muito longo nestas materias de combate aos incendio florestais e analise ao comportamento do fogo...neste caso, caso houvesse algum acidente, a justificação seria certamente a mesma de sempre..."mudança repentina na direcção do vento"...nada de mair errado...enfim...


----------



## boneli (18 Ago 2013 às 01:22)

AJB disse:


> Sei que esta não é a melhor altura para se falar em questões de segurança nos Bombeiros...mas estas imagens são bem elucidativas dos erros ENORMES que se cometem...o fogo dirige se para "cá", vem com vento e decliv e favorável...e reparem onde é que se posicionam meia duzia de veiculos...em cheio na chamada "zona do homem morto"...assim, é facil haver acidentes! o caminho ainda é muito longo nestas materias de combate aos incendio florestais e analise ao comportamento do fogo...neste caso, caso houvesse algum acidente, a justificação seria certamente a mesma de sempre..."mudança repentina na direcção do vento"...nada de mair errado...enfim...



Estás te a* basear nas fotos *ou estavas lá para  sentir o vento e ver o declive????
E as chamas estão onde???? Só vejo* fumo branco *que é sinal de alguma coisa...digo eu que sou bombeiro á 15 anos. Cometem-se muitos erros no combate a incêndios mas estas fotos não mostram na minha opinião aquilo que estas a querer dizer AJB. 
Não me pronuncio quanto ao declive de um terreno que *só consegues ter uma perspetival*...*vegetação* ali, mais *rasteira* do que aquilo só se for penedos. A foto foi tirada de tão longe, que mesmo assim consegues ver os pneus dos camiões, o que prova que ali o mato é bem rasteiro e quanto á concentração de viaturas que pelo que *parece* estão numa área em que o incendio está extinto. É mesmo isso uma zona de concentração de viaturas que possivelmente não estão a atuar...não sei digo pelo que *as imagens parecem mostrar*. Mas pelo que estas a dizer com tanta convicção, devias ter lá estado para tamanhas afirmações!!!


----------



## bigfire (18 Ago 2013 às 01:27)

AJB disse:


> Sei que esta não é a melhor altura para se falar em questões de segurança nos Bombeiros...mas estas imagens são bem elucidativas dos erros ENORMES que se cometem...o fogo dirige se para "cá", vem com vento e decliv e favorável...e reparem onde é que se posicionam meia duzia de veiculos...em cheio na chamada "zona do homem morto"...assim, é facil haver acidentes! o caminho ainda é muito longo nestas materias de combate aos incendio florestais e analise ao comportamento do fogo...neste caso, caso houvesse algum acidente, a justificação seria certamente a mesma de sempre..."mudança repentina na direcção do vento"...nada de mair errado...enfim...



Pelo contrário caro colega, esta coluna de viaturas dirigia-se para uma das 3 frentes que este incêndio teve, e bem visível que o vento tava na sua direção, mas a verdade e que as 3 frentes se dirigiam em sentido contrário, e não na direção da respetiva coluna de viaturas.


----------



## vagas (18 Ago 2013 às 01:40)

Para os que não sabem a melhor forma de combater um incendio é quando ele lavra a descer, pois combater um incendio a subir é a morte do artista, quando um incendio sobe por exemplo numa encosta as chamas secam a materia prima, tiram-lhe o oxigénio ficando a matéria muito facil de arder, tambem nunca se deve de estar no cimo de um monte pois a situaçao é igual a situaçao atras referida, existe uma forma de combater essa situaçao que é fazer uma linha de contençao e posicionar os meios com uma distancia minima de 100m para segurança dos bombeiros

Cumprimentos


----------



## Agreste (18 Ago 2013 às 09:42)

Muitas vezes os acessos não são os melhores, isto é um campo de escolhos de granito em zona de montanha, portanto de vegetação rasteira. 

São 7 carros de bombeiros, não vão ser apanhados todos ao mesmo tempo. O que temos visto é gente, grupos pequenos de bombeiros apanhados pelo fogo em zonas arborizadas.


----------



## vitamos (18 Ago 2013 às 10:42)

boneli disse:


> Estás te a* basear nas fotos *ou estavas lá para  sentir o vento e ver o declive????
> E as chamas estão onde???? Só vejo* fumo branco *que é sinal de alguma coisa...digo eu que sou bombeiro á 15 anos. Cometem-se muitos erros no combate a incêndios mas estas fotos não mostram na minha opinião aquilo que estas a querer dizer AJB.
> Não me pronuncio quanto ao declive de um terreno que *só consegues ter uma perspetival*...*vegetação* ali, mais *rasteira* do que aquilo só se for penedos. A foto foi tirada de tão longe, que mesmo assim consegues ver os pneus dos camiões, o que prova que ali o mato é bem rasteiro e quanto á concentração de viaturas que pelo que *parece* estão numa área em que o incendio está extinto. É mesmo isso uma zona de concentração de viaturas que possivelmente não estão a atuar...não sei digo pelo que *as imagens parecem mostrar*. Mas pelo que estas a dizer com tanta convicção, devias ter lá estado para tamanhas afirmações!!!




Há já muito tempo que o user em questão faz comentários destes baseados em fotos partindo sempre de vários pressupostos: (basta consultar).

1 - Os fogos são todos de vento
2 - OS fogos estão a ser mal combatidos
3 -  O fogo X ou Y vai dar muito trabalho e vai ser uma dor de cabeça aos bombeiros.

Quando se sabe bastante de teoria ( e o AJB até parece que sabe bastante) opina-se facilmente. Agora quando todas as fotos mostram sempre aquilo que se parece querer ver e se diz sempre a mesma coisa baseado sempre na mesma coisa, às vezes para ser desmentido 5 minutos depois já é outra coisa que não consigo explicar.


----------



## ACalado (18 Ago 2013 às 10:52)

Bom dia!

Na minha modesta opinião e não percebo nada disto, cai-se no erro de estar a criticar se a estratégia de combate é a melhor ou não, se os meios estão bem ou mal posicionados e todos sabemos que nem sempre estão bem posicionados e todos sabemos que as vezes existem erros de comando mas ninguém fala em prevenção, ninguém fala que deveria haver um ordenamento florestal bem planeado e estruturado, ninguém fala que devia de haver uma obrigação de se fazer a limpeza das florestas e a manutenção de caminhos florestais, ninguém fala das pessoas que estão a frente dos gabinetes municipais de Protecção Civil ( aqueles que existem), ninguém fala de outras coisa mais graves que se passam.... Fala-se sim e centralizam-se sim apenas no combate que na minha maneira de ver as coisas e posso ser criticado por isso mas comparo o combate aos incêndios em Portugal com um qualquer cenário de guerra dos tempos "antigos" onde existiam os soldados que se rotulavam de soldados de "carne para canhão" , é o que os bombeiros são neste momento, carne para canhão, e como prova disso estão as sucessivas mortes quem se têm registado.  Enquanto não houver uma estrutura bem gerida e eficaz na prevenção, enquanto não existir uma estrutura eficaz no combate vai ser sempre assim, pessoas que dão a vida a numa luta desigual contra um elemento muito mais forte.... Neste momento vejo todo o sistema de Protecção Civil como uma orquestra desafinada. Desculpem o desabafo!


----------



## AJB (18 Ago 2013 às 22:51)

boneli disse:


> Estás te a* basear nas fotos *ou estavas lá para  sentir o vento e ver o declive????
> E as chamas estão onde???? Só vejo* fumo branco *que é sinal de alguma coisa...digo eu que sou bombeiro á 15 anos. Cometem-se muitos erros no combate a incêndios mas estas fotos não mostram na minha opinião aquilo que estas a querer dizer AJB.
> Não me pronuncio quanto ao declive de um terreno que *só consegues ter uma perspetival*...*vegetação* ali, mais *rasteira* do que aquilo só se for penedos. A foto foi tirada de tão longe, que mesmo assim consegues ver os pneus dos camiões, o que prova que ali o mato é bem rasteiro e quanto á concentração de viaturas que pelo que *parece* estão numa área em que o incendio está extinto. É mesmo isso uma zona de concentração de viaturas que possivelmente não estão a atuar...não sei digo pelo que *as imagens parecem mostrar*. Mas pelo que estas a dizer com tanta convicção, devias ter lá estado para tamanhas afirmações!!!


Não sou Bombeiro nem nunca tentei entrar nos Bombeiros. Respeito vos muito, mas NINGUEM esta acima da critica! Sabes que ao longo dos anos, e sabe lo muito bem, as justificações para os muitos acidentes (infelizmente) que ocorreramsão sistematicamente as mesmas, mudança no vento e isso é apenas para quem não sabe nada disto consumir! Acreditas mesmo nessa sistematica justificação??? Não creio! Tenho amigos Bombeiros e que  me confirmam isto, acredita! Naturalmente ha Bombeiros muito bons a combater incêndios florestais, ha, mas sinceramente acho que o Vosso "forte" é a defesa perimetral de infraestruturas, Voçês são realmente BONS nisso...no combate ao incêndio florestal propriamente dito, desculpa que te diga, mas não tenho a mesma opinião! E digo isto sem maldade, com toda a sinceridade e com a vontade de quem tenta inverter isso (em pequena escala claro)...
Quanto ás fotos que comento, não concordo contigo com o fumo branco...por si só é claramente insuficiente para uma correcta avaliação e predição do comportamento do fogo!
Repara que a esta hora o tal incendio das fotos ainda anda activo!
Por fim, quanto a altura da vegetação...aquilo é carqueja...é pá, para arder é do pior! Sabes quantos dias sem chuva são necessarios para arder no inverno? somente um...ate com neve arde, basta a HR estar a 50%...
se és Bombeiro, um dia combinamos uma ida ao Marão, no próximo Inverno...acho que aprenderemos os dois


----------



## AJB (18 Ago 2013 às 22:53)

bigfire disse:


> Pelo contrário caro colega, esta coluna de viaturas dirigia-se para uma das 3 frentes que este incêndio teve, e bem visível que o vento tava na sua direção, mas a verdade e que as 3 frentes se dirigiam em sentido contrário, e não na direção da respetiva coluna de viaturas.



ainda dura o incendio...se puderes tira amanha umas fotos do mesmo local que tiraste estas


----------



## AJB (18 Ago 2013 às 22:55)

Agreste disse:


> Muitas vezes os acessos não são os melhores, isto é um campo de escolhos de granito em zona de montanha, portanto de vegetação rasteira.
> 
> São 7 carros de bombeiros, não vão ser apanhados todos ao mesmo tempo. O que temos visto é gente, grupos pequenos de bombeiros apanhados pelo fogo em zonas arborizadas.



Em Penacova foram apanhados 3 ao mesmo tempo, 3 carros claro, por isso...


----------



## AJB (18 Ago 2013 às 23:10)

vitamos disse:


> Há já muito tempo que o user em questão faz comentários destes baseados em fotos partindo sempre de vários pressupostos: (basta consultar).
> 
> 1 - Os fogos são todos de vento
> 2 - OS fogos estão a ser mal combatidos
> ...



Acredita que comentar fotos é muito mais dificil e propicio ao erro do que in loco...é um risco que assumo...
Mas apraz me saber que pesquisaste os meus comentarios neste seguimento
com todo o respeito deixa me dizer te que não afirmei este incendio ser de vento...este era/é topográfico...
de vento foram, este ano, realmente varios...o de Alfandega, o de Miranda (onde morreu um Bombeiro), os de Satão, Sines e trancoso, o do Crato...desculpa se me falha algum...sugiro que consultes imagens de satelite e pesquises estas onas...vais ver o formato das áreas ardidas...depois compara com ncendios na zona de Boticas por exemplo...perceberás o que quero dizer
quanto a serem bem ou mal combatido..é a minha opinião fundamentada em analises que posto...se me provarem que estou errado dou a maõ a palmatoria por muito que me custe!
No n3 referes que digo que este flanco ou aquele é que vai dar mais rabalho! Se me permites uma outra sugestão...vê o meu comentario ao incendio do Crato...vê a posição geografica de onde é tirada a foto e vê no satelite o perimetro do incendio...depois diz me o que achas, a serio
por fim, concordo contigo no engano que as fotos induzem e discordo do facto de eu perceber de teoria disto...apenas gosto...
como ha neste forum gente com comentarios e previsões meteo fantasticas (tu és um deles), foram tais comentarios que me fizeram aderir ao forum em 2009, tambem eu procuro dar um contributo neste seguimento mais cientifico e menos emocional! Fazes o mesmo em outros seguimentos...
Na minha disponibilidade vou tentar continuar na mesma "linha"...uma coisa é certa...respeito-Vos, concorde ou não, por issoacredito que o contrario tambem acontece! Estou a espera dos teus contrapontos


----------



## AJB (18 Ago 2013 às 23:32)

para terminar...custa me que não se digam algumas verdades, quando muitas vezes essa verdade esta a nossa frente e apenas não a queremos ver...
em Miranda, a mudança do vento que determinou a entrada do incendio em Espanha era previsivel...nos postos de comando, a excepção das equipas GAUF (o chefe de equipa, não os dois canarinhos que tambem ´lá  vão),não ha quem leia as previsões que o ipma envia...e depois vem o sr. Jaime Marta Soares mandar bacoradas depois de arderem 4 carros numa tarde...sabem que os carros entraram a meia encosta com fogo ascendente...isto não é um suicidio?!temos que nos deixar de actos heroicos, pois os cemiterios estão cheios deles...


----------



## AJB (18 Ago 2013 às 23:36)

vagas disse:


> Para os que não sabem a melhor forma de combater um incendio é quando ele lavra a descer, pois combater um incendio a subir é a morte do artista, quando um incendio sobe por exemplo numa encosta as chamas secam a materia prima, tiram-lhe o oxigénio ficando a matéria muito facil de arder, tambem nunca se deve de estar no cimo de um monte pois a situaçao é igual a situaçao atras referida, existe uma forma de combater essa situaçao que é fazer uma linha de contençao e posicionar os meios com uma distancia minima de 100m para segurança dos bombeiros
> 
> Cumprimentos



ja vi incendios a descer mais rapido do que a subir...olha o incendio de Tavira o ano passado efeito de fohen...é preciso extremamente cuidado com incendios a descer porque repara...se descem, o vento é contrario ao declive...mas e se o vento abranda, eles sobem certo...muitos acidentes se dão nestes casos, muitos mesmo


----------



## vagas (18 Ago 2013 às 23:55)

Te garanto que isso é uma raridade, a percentagem é bastante minima de acontecer, sei do que falo por muita experiencia propria
Cumprimentos


----------



## AJB (19 Ago 2013 às 00:08)

vagas disse:


> Te garanto que isso é uma raridade, a percentagem é bastante minima de acontecer, sei do que falo por muita experiencia propria
> Cumprimentos



dei o exemplo de Tavira o ano passado...dou outro...2009, mata de Albergaria, Gerês...mas ha mais... na semana passada na Serra do Marão (e foi a sorte)...vento de Leste, incendio a começar na encosta Oeste (Amarante)...
Tarouca...Serra deSanta Helena, 2009...


----------



## vagas (19 Ago 2013 às 00:13)

Diz.me uma coisa, em quantos TO'S ja estiveste? Que tipo de formaçao tens em IF?


----------



## AJB (19 Ago 2013 às 00:21)

vagas disse:


> Diz.me uma coisa, em quantos TO'S ja estiveste? Que tipo de formaçao tens em IF?



Sinceramente acho que isso não é importante, a serio...adoro meteorologia, floresta, fogo (não incendios), fauna (fantastico o previsivel regresso do urso pardo)...ou sejaa, gosto da Natureza e das suas manifestações
Esta semana o dispositivo de combate vai ter novamente um bom teste não achas?


----------



## vagas (19 Ago 2013 às 00:38)

Axo que deveremos de nos preocupar com a segurança em primeiro lugar, investir em meios de combate melhor, devemos de fazer testes em carros arranjar soluçoes para que nao se percam mais vidas, isto acima de tudo, depois deixar de passar os incêndios nos jornais e tv's, é verdade que o calor ajuda mas quanto mais incêndios aparecem na tv, no dia seguinte ainda existem mais, depois criar leis para limpeza de terrenos proximos das casas entre outras, tinha tema para falar a noite inteira sobre o que se podia tentar fazer para que as coisas mudem de rumo


----------



## boneli (19 Ago 2013 às 09:16)

AJB...mais uma vez te digo que fazer análise de um incêndio através de fotos é um erro....mais não digo porque não vale a pena!!!! Não vamos entrar em pormenores porque já vi que nunca estiveste num teatro de operações e escreves sem conhecimento de causa. Mais uma vez te digo que cometem-se muitos erros num combate a incêndios, mas também te digo que desde os grandes incêndios de  2003 até agora se a prevenção e limpeza das florestas evoluíssem como evoluiu a organização e combate a incêndios te garanto que não se via estas poucas vergonhas. Bombeiros morrem aqui e em todo lado... mesmo nos países mais evoluídos como EUA. Por isso só vou discutir fogos quando vir que de facto há uma preocupação no terreno de prevenção efetiva por parte das autoridades e particulares.


----------



## Brunomc (19 Ago 2013 às 09:17)

vagas disse:


> Axo que deveremos de nos preocupar com a segurança em primeiro lugar, investir em meios de combate melhor, devemos de fazer testes em carros arranjar soluçoes para que nao se percam mais vidas, isto acima de tudo, depois deixar de passar os incêndios nos jornais e tv's, é verdade que o calor ajuda mas quanto mais incêndios aparecem na tv, no dia seguinte ainda existem mais, depois criar leis para limpeza de terrenos proximos das casas entre outras, tinha tema para falar a noite inteira sobre o que se podia tentar fazer para que as coisas mudem de rumo



Ora ai está alguém que também tenha a mesma opinião do que eu.
Já agora, tem que haver ainda mais vigilância, uma coisa em grande para 3 meses..Eu digo isto porque aqui no meu concelho quase ninguém se preocupa em vigiar..
O bom aqui é que raramente existem incêndios, nada que se compare ao norte do pais.


----------



## vitamos (19 Ago 2013 às 10:21)

Esclarecendo alguns pontos.

Obviamente que se devem ter opiniões e obviamente que tudo o que se possa fazer para melhorar o comabte a IF's deve ser analisado. 

Depois passamos a ter duas dimensões do problema o combate e os que combatem o fogo, e quem coordena.

Começando pelo ponto 2 este é mais passível da crítica. É-o porque falamos em quem estando no TO não está efectivamente no combate. Cai sobre si o peso da coordenação, cai sobre si a responsabilidade das vidas que estão no combate. Aqui eu não subestimo o facto de (ainda) se cometerem falhas graves. Longe disso. Mas mesmo nestes há condicionantes. Sobre este aspecto passem os olhos pelo relatório do fogo no Algarve o ano passado. Vejam que aliado áquilo que são as falhas operacionais existem por vezes os imperativos de terreno, as condicionantes e as coincidências. Também aqui há o domínio das opiniões e dos feelings, se assim se pode dizer, de quem acompanha estas coisas. Lembro-me que na tarde do incêdio do Algarve eu estava a acompanhar (via prociv) os incendios que decorriam na região centro. Quando o IF do Algarve ainda não estava resolvido em Tomar a  situação complicava muito e do nada surgiu mais um foco de Incêndio a sul do primeiro e perto de povoações. Quando vi os meios a deslocar lembro-me de ter comentado em privado com algumas pessoas deste forum que com essa situação a mobilizaão de meios para o Algarve ia cessar, em pleno fim de tarde e a coisa ia complicar. Mas lá está... ficou no domínio privado, infelizmente confirmou-se mas podia não ter acontecido...e  por outro lado entende-se que aquele foco acabou por ser uma infeliz coincidencia que veio a piorar a siuação mais a sul. Mas além daquilo que é este aparte há que ter a noção de algumas coisas. A minha memória traz-me IF's em 2003 ou 2005 com 48, ou até 72 horas de duração. Digam-me lá quantos fogos tivemos com duração de 48 horas nos últimos anos? 2, 3? (se tanto...). E nos locais nevrálgicos dos anos que falei.... Sertã, Vila de Rei, Oleiros? Tem havido If's é certo a maior parte resolvidos em horas ou minutos! Ou seja, negar a evidente melhoria em termos de combate é ter um pouco a falta de memória do que era o inferno há uns anos atrás.

Quanto aos bombeiros eu não acho que estejam acima da crítica, simplesmente eu não consigo criticá-los... O motivo é smples: Quando me dizem que os bombeiros são isto ou aquilo, ou não sabem combater um IF eu respondo sempre e hei-de responder sempre a mesma coisa. Vão para lá vocês! Nao critico os bombeiros da mesma forma que não criticaria Batman, caso Gotham fosse para aí "Pampilhosa da Serra" e o mesmo andasse a voar pelo meio das chamas a punir incendiários.... Face a parvoíce do exemplo e peço desculpa pelo mesmo, apenas queria dizer que se respeito os herois virtuais como este imaginário "Batman" que de forma parva inventei, respeito muito mais os heróis reais. Sobretudo, quando em acções de formação (sendo que assisti inclusive a algumas de componente "teórica" ) vi estes soldados da paz muitas vezes mais genuinamente empenhados que as prórpias chefias em aprender, em melhorar, a aprender a desempenhar melhor a sua função no que diz respeito a combate a fogos. Quando uns os acusam de arrogância eu vi humidade. E já soube de situações de campo em que a coragem deles no "limite" do cumprimento das ordens salvou bens, pessoas e ajudou sobremaneira à extinção de situações complicadas.

Eu concordo com o Jaime Soares numa coisa. Temos de factos dos melhores bombeirs do mundo... Continuo a repetir, quando vejo protocolos internacionais em que bombeiros de outros países vem ter formações com os nossos, penso que isso diz tudo.

O que falta melhorar... Talvez um pouco na coordenação. E talvez muito na prevenção. O tempo e o clima esses não podemos mudar.


PS: Nunca tive num TO (felizmente).


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2013 às 11:30)

relatório de ocorrência 2012080021067 tavira/cachopo/catraia


----------



## ACalado (19 Ago 2013 às 11:49)

Passa tudo por uma mentalidade de prevenção e não é a prevenção que se faz 1 ou 2 meses antes da época de incêndios é uma prevenção continua e sustentada de ano para ano, volto a referir enquanto não houver preocupação com o  ordenamento florestal nada feito... Incêndios sempre haverá mas a maneira como evoluem e o seu grau de gravidade está sempre relacionado com ordenamento florestal.

Os PROF's que existem não passam do papel!


----------



## AJB (19 Ago 2013 às 14:02)

boneli disse:


> AJB...mais uma vez te digo que fazer análise de um incêndio através de fotos é um erro....mais não digo porque não vale a pena!!!! Não vamos entrar em pormenores porque já vi que nunca estiveste num teatro de operações e escreves sem conhecimento de causa. Mais uma vez te digo que cometem-se muitos erros num combate a incêndios, mas também te digo que desde os grandes incêndios de  2003 até agora se a prevenção e limpeza das florestas evoluíssem como evoluiu a organização e combate a incêndios te garanto que não se via estas poucas vergonhas. Bombeiros morrem aqui e em todo lado... mesmo nos países mais evoluídos como EUA. Por isso só vou discutir fogos quando vir que de facto há uma preocupação no terreno de prevenção efetiva por parte das autoridades e particulares.



desculpa lá, mas aqui no forum não se comentam fotos é?!!!
Não se colocam videos e não se comentam???
Ate se comenta algo mais abstrato, que são previsões meteo no 2º painel...
se me disseres que as fotos enganam em muitas situações, concordo, agora que são passiveis e fiaveis de serem comentadas são!
la por não ser Bombeiro, não significa que não esteja em TO ou os Bombeiros detem o monopólio do combate aos IF's?????
Acho fantástico que haja preocupação com a prevenção, serio que sim, mas desafio te a uma coisa, se me permites: pergunta aos teus elementos de comando se estão dispostos (caso tenham) a abdicar da ECIN e da ELAC em deterimento da limpeza de meia duzia de camihos florestais...
Depois deixemo nos de hipocrisias...estive em 2009 num seminario onde foi colocada em cima da mesa a redução no DECIF de 8 helicopteros de ataque inicial por qustões financeiras...bem, quase havia uma revolta popular...sabes onde foram buscar as verbas para manter o dispositivo? Ao Fundo Florestal Permanente, que é apenas e só a fonte de financiamento da pouca prevenção que ha...
portanto esses senhores que falam "a boca cheia" da falta de prevenção, são apenas e só os mesmos que aplaudiram a transferencia DIRECTA de verbas da prevenção para o combate...esses senhores, não merecem o minimo credito nem atenção...sabes quem é um deles...o Sr. Jaime Marta Soares...o mesmo que foi (não sei se ainda é) presidente da Camara de Poiares e como responsavel maximo da Comissão Municipal de Defesa da Floresta de Poiares permitiu que a equipa de sapadores florestais da camara dele fizesse tudo menos prevenção. É o mesmo senhor que não cumpriu o plano municipal de defesa da floresta...é o mesmo senhor que não ordenou o cumprimento da lei, pois vai la ver se as vias municipais de poiares tem as faixas de segurança limps...é só tretas para a comunicação social consumir e vender a um país que acha que o fogo é sempre colocado pelo gajo da mota que fugiu da prisão, mas que quando vai fazer um pique nique deixa tudo sujo...sabes pá, ja estive em muitos TO, acredita se quiseres, mas não m atreveria a escrever o que escrevo sem conhecimento de causa..
P.S:não te esqueças de colocar a questão aos teus elementos de comando e depois posta aqui a resposta


----------



## AJB (19 Ago 2013 às 14:18)

vitamos disse:


> Esclarecendo alguns pontos.
> 
> Obviamente que se devem ter opiniões e obviamente que tudo o que se possa fazer para melhorar o comabte a IF's deve ser analisado.
> 
> ...



no ano pasado, antes do incendio de Tavira, recordo me que num forum entre amigos e colegas de trabalho nos perguntavamos o porque de não haver uma mobilização prévia de meios para o Algarve...até hoje ficamos sem resposta...uma tecnica do ipma disse me que deram previsões detalhadas a ANPC sobre a questão meteo nessa altura (situação da Nortada e do aquecimento do Algarve)...achas que alguem se preocupou com isso?!!!
Quanto a prevenção,ainda agora postei a minha opinião, apenas reforço uma coisa...façam o levantamento do dinheiro gasto nos ultimos 20 anos na prevenção e o que foi gasto no combate! Uma coisa é certa, aplaudo o poder reivindicativo dos Bombeiros, eles tem o melhor parque de viaturas d combate a IF's do mundo, é fantastico...mas ja não poderei dizer o mesmo relativamente a formação que tem para o combate...a formação da ENB é antiquada, acredita se quiseres mas é de facto! Não dao o CPS, não dão tipologias de incendios, não dão o check list do analista...mas ok, voçês não acreditam...concordas então com o Sr. Marta Soares quando disse recentemente que os Bomeiros Portugueses são os melhores do mundo a combater IF's...muito bem...na mesma intervenção disse que os Bombeiros não precisavam de mais formação, concordas igualmente? Disse ainda, a propósito do acidente onde arderam 4 veiculos, que apenas escaparam com vida pois eram muito bons...então mas o facto de arderem os veiculos foi culpa de quê? do Fogo? Concordas tambem com ele?
Desde 2003 houve evolução? Claro que sim, muita, principalmente nos ataques iniciais...não houve tanto no ataque ampliado, muito pouca mesmo!
Em Portugal os Bombeiros veem muito as labaredas, mas pouco o incendio...pensa nisto...


----------



## vitamos (19 Ago 2013 às 14:59)

AJB disse:


> no ano pasado, antes do incendio de Tavira, recordo me que num forum entre amigos e colegas de trabalho nos perguntavamos o porque de não haver uma mobilização prévia de meios para o Algarve...até hoje ficamos sem resposta...uma tecnica do ipma disse me que deram previsões detalhadas a ANPC sobre a questão meteo nessa altura (situação da Nortada e do aquecimento do Algarve)...achas que alguem se preocupou com isso?!!!
> Quanto a prevenção,ainda agora postei a minha opinião, apenas reforço uma coisa...façam o levantamento do dinheiro gasto nos ultimos 20 anos na prevenção e o que foi gasto no combate! Uma coisa é certa, aplaudo o poder reivindicativo dos Bombeiros, eles tem o melhor parque de viaturas d combate a IF's do mundo, é fantastico...mas ja não poderei dizer o mesmo relativamente a formação que tem para o combate...a formação da ENB é antiquada, acredita se quiseres mas é de facto! Não dao o CPS, não dão tipologias de incendios, não dão o check list do analista...mas ok, voçês não acreditam...concordas então com o Sr. Marta Soares quando disse recentemente que os Bomeiros Portugueses são os melhores do mundo a combater IF's...muito bem...na mesma intervenção disse que os Bombeiros não precisavam de mais formação, concordas igualmente? Disse ainda, a propósito do acidente onde arderam 4 veiculos, que apenas escaparam com vida pois eram muito bons...então mas o facto de arderem os veiculos foi culpa de quê? do Fogo? Concordas tambem com ele?
> Desde 2003 houve evolução? Claro que sim, muita, principalmente nos ataques iniciais...não houve tanto no ataque ampliado, muito pouca mesmo!
> Em Portugal os Bombeiros veem muito as labaredas, mas pouco o incendio...pensa nisto...



Eu concordo com o Sr Marta Soares quando afirma que temos dos melhores bombeiros no mundo. O background que conheço de combate a incêndios florestais em outros paises, faz-me concordar com ele.
Discordo em absoluto do ponto 2, assim como já discordei de muita coisa que ele disse... aliás haverá para aí algumas discussões para trás onde tanto eu como outros foristas levantámos reticências ao que o respetivo senhor afirmou (em tópicos de outros anos).

Os bombeiros não só necessitam de mais formação como necessitam de formação constante, Mas daquilo que tenho visto são eles próprios os mais interessados em ter mais formação. As chefias já não comento, nem me cabe a mim comentar.


----------



## AJB (19 Ago 2013 às 15:40)

vitamos disse:


> Eu concordo com o Sr Marta Soares quando afirma que temos dos melhores bombeiros no mundo. O background que conheço de combate a incêndios florestais em outros paises, faz-me concordar com ele.
> Discordo em absoluto do ponto 2, assim como já discordei de muita coisa que ele disse... aliás haverá para aí algumas discussões para trás onde tanto eu como outros foristas levantámos reticências ao que o respetivo senhor afirmou (em tópicos de outros anos).
> 
> Os bombeiros não só necessitam de mais formação como necessitam de formação constante, Mas daquilo que tenho visto são eles próprios os mais interessados em ter mais formação. As chefias já não comento, nem me cabe a mim comentar.



Conheces o GRAF da Catalunha, ou as UOFF nas Canarias ou o GAUF da Sardenha?


----------



## vitamos (19 Ago 2013 às 16:07)

AJB disse:


> Conheces o GRAF da Catalunha, ou as UOFF nas Canarias ou o GAUF da Sardenha?



Desconheço em concreto, mas tendo em conta a especificidade das funções acredito que façam um bom trabalho. Da mesma maneira que acho que os bombeiros portugueses conseguem responder às solicitações da melhor maneira.


----------



## AJB (19 Ago 2013 às 16:20)

vitamos disse:


> Desconheço em concreto, mas tendo em conta a especificidade das funções acredito que façam um bom trabalho. Da mesma maneira que acho que os bombeiros portugueses conseguem responder às solicitações da melhor maneira.


Acredita, sao do melhor, especialmente os dois primeiros...claro que ja aqui se  vao levantar vozes a dizer que os nossos bombeiros sao melhores e tal. ..mas nao sao, sem querer menosprezar os nossos acredita.


----------



## vagas (19 Ago 2013 às 20:50)

AJB disse:


> Acredita, sao do melhor, especialmente os dois primeiros...claro que ja aqui se  vao levantar vozes a dizer que os nossos bombeiros sao melhores e tal. ..mas nao sao, sem querer menosprezar os nossos acredita.




Tu falas como se soubesses do que falas, tu nem sabes o que é estar num incêndio para estares aqui a dizer quem e bom e quem não é? Então se nunca estiveste num TO como podes falar de uma coisa que não fases a mínima do que é lá estar, axo que devias de ter um pouco mais de calma antes de falar ou então opinar sobre aquilo que não é de todo a tua área, eu quando não sei do que falo calo-me axo que aqui devias de fazer o mesmo, podes ter 1 milhão de amigos bombeiros cada um tem a sua experiencia, a sua formação, a sua forma de ver as coisas, e acima de tudo a sua opinião, não quero que leves a mal de forma alguma o que aqui escrevi, mas cada vez que falas só te vejo a enterrareste ainda mais

cumprimentos


----------



## AJB (19 Ago 2013 às 21:51)

vagas disse:


> Tu falas como se soubesses do que falas, tu nem sabes o que é estar num incêndio para estares aqui a dizer quem e bom e quem não é? Então se nunca estiveste num TO como podes falar de uma coisa que não fases a mínima do que é lá estar, axo que devias de ter um pouco mais de calma antes de falar ou então opinar sobre aquilo que não é de todo a tua área, eu quando não sei do que falo calo-me axo que aqui devias de fazer o mesmo, podes ter 1 milhão de amigos bombeiros cada um tem a sua experiencia, a sua formação, a sua forma de ver as coisas, e acima de tudo a sua opinião, não quero que leves a mal de forma alguma o que aqui escrevi, mas cada vez que falas só te vejo a enterrareste ainda mais
> 
> cumprimentos



Mas onde é que me estou a "enterrar" ora diz lá?
Acreditas mesmo que nunca estive num TO?
Se não fosse da área como escrevia o que escrevo? Por obra e graça do espirito santo
Deves ser novo nisto, e dou te um conselho, se me permites claro está...nem só de Bombeiros se fazem os TO's...sabes quem pode estar num PCO ou num PCOC?

PCO-Posto de Comando Operacional
PCOC-Posto de Comando Operacional Conjunto
Ajudei?


----------



## bigfire (19 Ago 2013 às 23:35)

Aqui tão as fotos que o colega AJB pediu, estas são do dia 18/08/2013, infelizmente o que onte era verde, hoje já não é.


----------



## AJB (19 Ago 2013 às 23:47)

obrigado pelas fotos
uma delas da bem para ver o fogo a descer uma encosta, a 3ª foto, e bem rápido...talvez assim o colega Vargas ja acredite que não me estou a "enterrar"...
pena só as fotos não terem sido tiradas exactamente do meslo local das outras onde se via os VFCI's...e cujos meus comentarios tanta polemica deram


----------



## bigfire (19 Ago 2013 às 23:53)

AJB disse:


> obrigado pelas fotos
> uma delas da bem para ver o fogo a descer uma encosta, a 3ª foto, e bem rápido...talvez assim o colega Vargas ja acredite que não me estou a "enterrar"...
> pena só as fotos não terem sido tiradas exactamente do meslo local das outras onde se via os VFCI's...e cujos meus comentarios tanta polemica deram



O incêndio não chegou a lá chegar, ficou nesse vale, por detrás das viaturas, mas essa zona ficou ilesa..... por enquanto.


----------



## AJB (19 Ago 2013 às 23:56)

bigfire disse:


> O incêndio não chegou a lá chegar, ficou nesse vale, por detrás das viaturas, mas essa zona ficou ilesa..... por enquanto.


----------



## AJB (19 Ago 2013 às 23:58)

não tenho culpa Vitamos, mas este pelo que se vê era mais um de vento


----------



## boneli (20 Ago 2013 às 01:11)

AJB disse:


> desculpa lá, mas aqui no forum não se comentam fotos é?!!!
> Não se colocam videos e não se comentam???
> Ate se comenta algo mais abstrato, que são previsões meteo no 2º painel...
> se me disseres que as fotos enganam em muitas situações, concordo, agora que são passiveis e fiaveis de serem comentadas são!
> ...




Caro AJB, não tens que pedir desculpa, pois podes comentar as fotos e  imagens que bem entenderes e quiseres afinal isto é um fórum...eu é que peço desculpa por ter comentado um post teu.
Como já entendi o teu ponto de vista relativo aos Bombeiros Portugueses e toda a problemática dos fogos florestais, encerro aqui a minha conversa. Temos conhecimento de causa muito diferentes para não dizer opostos. Se calhar estivemos em TO muito diferentes quem sabe de planetas diferentes.


----------



## vagas (20 Ago 2013 às 13:24)

Pois bem concordo contigo em algumas coisas, mas os grupos de ECIN so trabalham no verão, agora te pergunto nao era mais rentavel meter tambem elementos da feb e dos gips na limpeza de floresta, pelo menos minha area os elementos da feb não fazem nada fora epoca de incendios, nada, são mal aproveitados, quanto aos gips ouvi um zimzim nada confirmado que limpam algumas zonas, tal como os SF, nao estou contra os elementos da FEB atençao, axo  que tem muita formaçao e sao competentes mas no combate a incendios nao vejo nada de trabalho, nada, muitas vezes nem se sujam para ser franco, para montar o balde ja existiam as brigradas heli, nao precisavam de ser os canarinhos, no meu cb sao constantes os curços de cava e avança, formaçao dada pelos elementos da feb, mas a.prevençao nao se trata de ser so feita pelas entidades é feita acima fe tudo por nós, se nós nao limparmos o que sujamos, se nao limparmos os nossos campos ninguem os vai limpar por nós entendes, o exemplo tem que vir de cima e não de baixo, mas acima de tudo os IF em PT sao negocio


----------



## david 6 (20 Ago 2013 às 16:10)

um incendio aqui no concelho de Coruche


----------



## dASk (20 Ago 2013 às 16:18)

vejo bem o fumo desse incêndio de Coruche aqui na Moita. Parece-me considerável..!


----------



## F_R (20 Ago 2013 às 16:19)

grande nuvem originada por um incêndio, talvez na zona de Ferreira do Zêzere ou perto. pelo menos aqui de Abrantes parecia ser para essa zona. Agora já está mais calmo


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2013 às 16:21)

Fogo florestal bem visível aqui de Santo Estêvão, consigo ver as chamas a consumir sobreiros.


----------



## Lousano (20 Ago 2013 às 16:30)

F_R disse:


> grande nuvem originada por um incêndio, talvez na zona de Ferreira do Zêzere ou perto. pelo menos aqui de Abrantes parecia ser para essa zona. Agora já está mais calmo



Deve ser o incêndio entre Góis e Pampilhosa da Serra.


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Ago 2013 às 16:39)

F_R disse:


> grande nuvem originada por um incêndio, talvez na zona de Ferreira do Zêzere ou perto. pelo menos aqui de Abrantes parecia ser para essa zona. Agora já está mais calmo



Daqui parece na região de Alvaiázere, mas na página do prociv apenas diz que há incêndio na região de Góis.
Ficam as imagens:


----------



## david 6 (20 Ago 2013 às 17:15)

afinal não é bem no concelho de coruche, mas sim ao lado no concelho de benavente em monte novo com 3 frentes activas e 134 operacionais e está a levantar se o vento 







PS: reparei que cortaram a A13 por causa do incendio


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2013 às 17:28)

david 6 disse:


> afinal não é bem no concelho de coruche, mas sim ao lado no concelho de benavente em monte novo com 3 frentes activas e 134 operacionais e está a levantar se o vento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É o incêndio que consigo ver daqui de Santo Estêvão, neste momento lavra com menor intensidade da minha varanda consigo ver os bombeiros a combater as chamas.


----------



## dASk (20 Ago 2013 às 17:55)

Incendio florestal aqui na Moita também, ja vi os bombeiros a passar...


----------



## Teles (20 Ago 2013 às 18:00)

Um enorme pirocumulus visto daqui do incêndio em Góis!


----------



## Teles (20 Ago 2013 às 18:03)

No sat já é bem visível:


----------



## telegram (20 Ago 2013 às 18:04)

Incêndio de Góis visto de Miranda do Corvo


----------



## Teles (20 Ago 2013 às 18:17)

Este em Benavente:


----------



## dASk (20 Ago 2013 às 18:24)

Vejo neste momento um grande incêndio na zona de Lisboa também.. hoje vejo fumo por todo o lado! aqui o da minha zona parece-me dominado mas ainda vejo muitos carros de bombeiros a passar!


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2013 às 18:25)

Deixo aqui uma fotos do incêndio que lavra aqui perto de Santo Estêvão (Benavente)...





















o incêndio já esteve pior, já teve 3 frentes bem visíveis daqui, neste momento já só tem uma frente activa.


----------



## Jodamensil (20 Ago 2013 às 18:51)

alguém sabe onde e este enorme incendio assim parece que esta neste momento ali para os lados norte de Odivelas?


----------



## dASk (20 Ago 2013 às 18:51)

Reparem na enorme quantidade de meios que já estão em Góis e os que foram à poucos minutos ativados (página da Prociv). A situação deve ser mesmo severa. Pela minha janela a Norte e olhando para Lisboa vejo agora 2 colunas de fumo sobre a cidade, mas ainda nao há registo de nada na página... Isto hoje está mesmo do pior.. :x


----------



## Gilmet (20 Ago 2013 às 21:16)

O incêndio que ao final da tarde lavrou na zona Este da Carregueira, parecia já controlado ao pôr-do-Sol. Pelo menos a coluna de fumo era já bastante reduzida.


----------



## Agreste (20 Ago 2013 às 21:38)

o incêndio de Góis/Pampilhosa da Serra visto pelo www.sat24.com. Situação complicada. Apesar das dificuldades sendo mais central no país, é mais fácil mobilizar meios.


----------



## ACalado (20 Ago 2013 às 21:46)

Pirocumulus visto da Figueira da Foz e da Serra da Boa Viagem do Incêndio que está activo neste momento com 3 Frentes e mobiliza cerca de 419 operacionais a esta hora.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Ago 2013 às 22:53)

Reunindo vários cortes ...


----------



## AJB (20 Ago 2013 às 23:18)

boneli disse:


> Caro AJB, não tens que pedir desculpa, pois podes comentar as fotos e  imagens que bem entenderes e quiseres afinal isto é um fórum...eu é que peço desculpa por ter comentado um post teu.
> Como já entendi o teu ponto de vista relativo aos Bombeiros Portugueses e toda a problemática dos fogos florestais, encerro aqui a minha conversa. Temos conhecimento de causa muito diferentes para não dizer opostos. Se calhar estivemos em TO muito diferentes quem sabe de planetas diferentes.



Sim concordo...quanto aos TOs...estive em varios, sobretudo no Distrito do Porto...mais não posso nem devo dizer


----------



## AJB (20 Ago 2013 às 23:21)

vagas disse:


> Pois bem concordo contigo em algumas coisas, mas os grupos de ECIN so trabalham no verão, agora te pergunto nao era mais rentavel meter tambem elementos da feb e dos gips na limpeza de floresta, pelo menos minha area os elementos da feb não fazem nada fora epoca de incendios, nada, são mal aproveitados, quanto aos gips ouvi um zimzim nada confirmado que limpam algumas zonas, tal como os SF, nao estou contra os elementos da FEB atençao, axo  que tem muita formaçao e sao competentes mas no combate a incendios nao vejo nada de trabalho, nada, muitas vezes nem se sujam para ser franco, para montar o balde ja existiam as brigradas heli, nao precisavam de ser os canarinhos, no meu cb sao constantes os curços de cava e avança, formaçao dada pelos elementos da feb, mas a.prevençao nao se trata de ser so feita pelas entidades é feita acima fe tudo por nós, se nós nao limparmos o que sujamos, se nao limparmos os nossos campos ninguem os vai limpar por nós entendes, o exemplo tem que vir de cima e não de baixo, mas acima de tudo os IF em PT sao negocio


Estamos totalmente de acordo Vargas...nao se pode achar que o combate é independente da prevenção e quem previne bem, combate melhor
Daí achar um erro de palmatoria, por exemplo, o GAUF funcionar da forma que agora funciona...bem mas isso são outras historias...


----------



## AJB (20 Ago 2013 às 23:23)

Teles disse:


> Um enorme pirocumulus visto daqui do incêndio em Góis!



Bela imagem, parabens...este incendio, na Catalunha no GRAF tem um nome...Esfomeado...


----------



## AJB (20 Ago 2013 às 23:27)

spiritmind disse:


> Pirocumulus visto da Figueira da Foz e da Serra da Boa Viagem do Incêndio que está activo neste momento com 3 Frentes e mobiliza cerca de 419 operacionais a esta hora.



Fantastica imagem a serio...muito boa mesmo...nestes incendios o melhor, dizzem os entendidos, é esperar pela alteração do combustivel e tentar eliminar o flanco mais activo e tentar transformar um incendio esfomeado (tecnicamente é guiado pelo combustivel)num topografico ou de vento (caso haja)...


----------



## AJB (20 Ago 2013 às 23:28)

Gerofil disse:


> Reunindo vários cortes ...



Não tera havido precipitação residual no interior?


----------



## AJB (20 Ago 2013 às 23:29)

MSantos disse:


> Deixo aqui uma fotos do incêndio que lavra aqui perto de Santo Estêvão (Benavente)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De vento...puro...muito bom...


----------



## AJB (20 Ago 2013 às 23:34)

Não quero deixar aqui de fazer uma referencia a uma reportagem que ouvi na RTP1 ao COS do incendio de Benavente...era Bombeiro...fantastica linguagem tecnica que usou, a serio, não estou a ser ironico...este Sr. Comandante disse tecnicamente aquilo que se estava a passar

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/QOerEOHGmPMDzqzTfqaR"]Chamas e fumo intenso cortam A13 - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## vagas (20 Ago 2013 às 23:46)

AJB disse:


> Estamos totalmente de acordo Vargas...nao se pode achar que o combate é independente da prevenção e quem previne bem, combate melhor
> Daí achar um erro de palmatoria, por exemplo, o GAUF funcionar da forma que agora funciona...bem mas isso são outras historias...



Para mim os gauf sao os elementos que mandam no fogo, eles são os que mais sabem sobre o fogo em PT, eles merecem estar no TO, e muitas vezes só são acionados quando ja ninguem sabe o que fazer ao incêndio, se ja estiveste em grandes TO's tens que concordar comigo, e isto nos dias de hoje é impensavel, antigamente eram sempre as grifs as desgastadas, nos dias de hoje existem as gruatas para isso mesmo haver um maior apoio, para os elementos num TO nao estarem sempre em desgaste, se o COS no local vê que o incendio está a evoluir é chamar grifs para la de forma a combater o  incendio mais rapido, mas não andam até a ultima depois já é tarde, outra forma é a malta que vai para o terreno não saber o que pisa, e não conhece o terreno, na minha opinião acontece muito acidente graças a isso mas pronto, eu na minha opinião axo que muita mas muita coisa deveria de mudar de forma a não se percam mais vidas humanas, que de bombeiros quer de outra entidade qualquer


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Ago 2013 às 23:49)

Boas!

O mesmo pirocúmulo do incêndio desta tarde em Góis, visto de Proença-A-Nova.


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2013 às 00:01)

Simplesmente espectaculares esses registos dos pirocumulos, dada a sinóptica que existe.


----------



## Agreste (21 Ago 2013 às 00:33)

o pior dia do ano até ao momento... 8325 bombeiros mobilizados para mais de 350 incêndios.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Ago 2013 às 01:03)

Cadeia de incêndios na serra do Caramulo neste momento vejo 5 focos.


----------



## FJC (21 Ago 2013 às 01:09)

Boa noite!

Tive a possibilidade de fotografar os momentos iniciais do incêndio de Gois a partir da Barragem do Cabril, junto à ilha. O inicio foi muito violento, mas destaco que, como se podem ver nas fotos existia mais de um incêndio a iniciar!






Alguns minutos depois.





Foto tirada cerca das 18h30, na senhora da confiança, junto ao chalé de montanha. Coloquei uma seta na foto, pois a qualidade é fraca e não se nota bem, que o incêndio já estava a avançar naquela zona. A frente que vi daquela posição, era impressionante!





Foto a alguma distância cerca das 16h30.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Ago 2013 às 01:36)

Aqui por Pampilhosa da Serra desde as 15h que andamos atentos ao grande incêndio que começou a arder na Roda Cimeira, Góis. O incêndio rapidamente cresceu e foi-se dirigindo nesta direção, mais coisa menos coisa. Apesar do ângulo contrário, era notória a existência de pirocúmulos. No telemóvel não consigo ver as imagens, mas quando tiver acesso a um computador verei. 

Neste momento a aldeia está coberta por uma fina camada de fumo e o cheiro é bastante intenso, quer na rua quer no interior das casas. É notória a acumulação de fumo nos vales entre serras.

Amanhã de manhã irei de novo aqui a um ponto alto ver como está a situação. 

Acho que nunca fez tanto sentido o lema dos escuteiros.. Sempre Alerta!


----------



## bigfire (21 Ago 2013 às 01:40)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Cadeia de incêndios na serra do Caramulo neste momento vejo 5 focos.



Como se encontra essa situação caro colega? Aqui também por Murça, a coisa já se encontra complicada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Ago 2013 às 02:01)

bigfire disse:


> Como se encontra essa situação caro colega? Aqui também por Murça, a coisa já se encontra complicada.



Incêndio da serra do Caramulo ao início, peço desculpa se a qualidade das imagens não é a melhor:







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## bigfire (21 Ago 2013 às 02:07)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Incêndio da serra do Caramulo ao início, peço desculpa se a qualidade das imagens não é a melhor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nem é preciso mais qualidade para se perceber a barbaridade que fizeram, sinceramente não consigo perceber o que vai na cabeça das pessoas para fazerem uma coisa destas, porque de certeza que não foi o calor a provocar esses focos de incêndio.


----------



## joselamego (21 Ago 2013 às 02:14)

Aqui por Lamego, infelizmente também se nota o ar pesado e com cheiros a fumos.
Na serra das Meadas nota-se um pequeno foco de incêndio.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Ago 2013 às 02:22)

Situação a complicar-se com a união dos vários focos de incêndio, as sirenes vizinhas vão berrando, e começa a vislumbrar-se um novo incêndio próximo a este, por enquanto pouco vísivel. Seguem imagens do ponto de situação deste momento: 






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

PS: Acho estranho este incêndio não estar na página da Proteção Cívil.


----------



## Nickname (21 Ago 2013 às 02:30)

Meu rico Caramulo 
Tão verdinho que ele é, espero que resolvam o incêndio depressa


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Ago 2013 às 02:37)

Incêndio publicado na Proteção civil, situa-se em Silvares/Serra do Caramulo, com 1 uma frente ativa. Já há dois anos ardeu mato nesta região, foi um incêndio semelhante a este.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Ago 2013 às 04:02)

Situação a meu ver, ainda descontrolada. O fogo está a expandir-se e avançar pela encosta da serra, talvez possa colocar a população em perigo. O outro incêndio que falei anteriormente é do lado contrário da encosta da serra (vertente barlavento), sendo que não consigo ver a sua evolução, da melhor maneira, mas creio que está a piorar.  







 



 



 

*Incêndio da vertente barlavento:*


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Ago 2013 às 05:33)

Boa noite! Bom, o incêndio em Silvares deu alguma trégua na sua parte frontal mais junto às casas, com tudo a norte e a sul desta parte, o incêndio permanece bem vivo, e a alastrar principalmente na parte norte. O incêndio da vertente barlavento está agora mais luminoso, talvez tenha piorado. Não vejo hora para a extinção destes incêndios, provavelmente vamos ter que aguardar por meios aéreos. 

*Incêndio da vertente barlavento:*



 

*Incêndio em Silvares (vista da frente do incêndio mais a norte) 
*




*Incêndio em Silvares (toda a frente) *

















[/URL]


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2013 às 10:26)

Como está a situação na Serra do Caramulo Mr Neves? no site da proteção civil ainda aparece como em curso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2013 às 12:22)

> *Incêndio de Góis dominado com ajuda espanhola*
> 
> Está dominado o incêndio que devastou, pelo menos, mil hectares de floresta e mato no concelho de Góis, distrito de Coimbra. O combate foi reforçado esta quarta-feira de manhã com ajuda de dois aviões bombardeiros espanhóis.
> 
> ...



Ele há coisas do diabo, entraram os Canadiers Espanhóis em acção e o incêndio que tinha uma frente foi logo dominado. Que venham os Canadiers Franceses que precisamos deles. O dinheiro gasto em submarinos dava para comprarem um Canadier. Mas, os grandes incêndios são sempre apagados com os meios aéreos estrangeiros, Algarve em 2003, 2004, 2012 são exemplos bem disso. Se um Canadier entrasse na fase inicial dos incêndios certamente a área ardida seria muito menor.


----------



## CptRena (21 Ago 2013 às 13:23)

Incêndio visto da webcam de Trancoso - Parece estar a evoluir com rapidez e o vento a empurrar para lá






http://meteo.home.sapo.pt/webcam.htm


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Ago 2013 às 13:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ele há coisas do diabo, entraram os Canadiers Espanhóis em acção e o incêndio que tinha uma frente foi logo dominado. Que venham os Canadiers Franceses que precisamos deles. O dinheiro gasto em submarinos dava para comprarem um Canadier. Mas, os grandes incêndios são sempre apagados com os meios aéreos estrangeiros, Algarve em 2003, 2004, 2012 são exemplos bem disso. Se um Canadier entrasse na fase inicial dos incêndios certamente a área ardida seria muito menor.



Diferenças, pequenas diferenças:

Noticia no El País de um incêndio em Verín a semana passada, excerto:

El fuego, que se inició en Queirugás (Verín) hasta extenderse a Vilardevós, ya ha quemado unas *20 hectáreas*, según la primera estimación provisional, a media tarde del sábado, de Medio Rural, que ha movilizado sus medios de extinción en la zona. El Ministerio de Agricultura los ha reforzado con ocho hidroaviones y dos brigadas. En total, a última hora de la tarde trabajaban en la zona *13 aviones *y *otros tantos helicópteros*, y 19 brigadas de tierra.

Podem ler o resto do artigo, tirem as próprias conclusões! Claro está que em Portugal o dinheiro público é muito melhor empregue em PPP´s, rendas ao sector energético... É! 

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/08/17/galicia/1376758139_762128.html


----------



## dASk (21 Ago 2013 às 14:20)

Dêm uma olhadela na webcam de Trancoso (Guarda) 

http://meteo.home.sapo.pt/webcam.htm


----------



## ALV72 (21 Ago 2013 às 14:24)

dASk disse:


> Dêm uma olhadela na webcam de Trancoso (Guarda)
> 
> http://meteo.home.sapo.pt/webcam.htm



Deve ser este http://www.prociv.pt/Publico/smaListDetails.asp?OcurId=25033&numOcorrencia=2013090016912
Mas anda lá muito pouco pessoal 

João


----------



## Nickname (21 Ago 2013 às 15:24)

Mais um dia infernal para não variar, consigo vislumbrar 5 incêndios distintos, da minha casa tenho uma vista de 360 graus que alcança tudo entre as serras do Açor a sul, caramulo a oeste, estrela a este e montemuro a norte.
O do Caramulo parece-me ser o maior destes 5, assim como o de Trancoso, vou ver se tiro umas fotos.

Todos os anos a mesma treta, mas este está a ser o pior dos últimos anos parece-me, que o verão acabe depressa, é o que eu peço.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Ago 2013 às 15:42)

Coluna de fumo a NE de Cascais! 
Alguem sabe onde é?


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Ago 2013 às 15:44)

MSantos disse:


> Como está a situação na Serra do Caramulo Mr Neves? no site da proteção civil ainda aparece como em curso.



Exato, mas a grande frente de fogo da vertente sotavento (Silvares) parece que já foi dominada ou mesmo extinta, devem estar no rescaldo, pois não vejo nenhuma coluna de fumo vinda de lá (muita se deveu talvez à ajuda dos canadairs espanhóis e e helicópteros). Já o incêndio  da vertente barlavento (Alcofra) está ainda ativo e segundo a Proteção Cívil com duas frentes.


----------



## newlazer (21 Ago 2013 às 15:50)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Exato, mas a grande frente de fogo da vertente sotavento (Silvares) parece que já foi dominada ou mesmo extinta, devem estar no rescaldo, pois não vejo nenhuma coluna de fumo vinda de lá (muita se deveu talvez à ajuda dos canadairs espanhóis e e helicópteros). Já o incêndio  da vertente barlavento (Silvares) está ainda ativo e segundo a Proteção Cívil com duas frentes.



no local onde moro vejo um rasto de fumo mas pouco


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2013 às 15:53)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Coluna de fumo a NE de Cascais!
> Alguem sabe onde é?



É aqui perto,na zona da *Adroana*.

Perspectiva a partir da minha casa.


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2013 às 17:35)

mais um incêndio complicado não muito longe daqui fica a 1h de caminho +ou-, perto de Ponte de Sor com 172 operacionais e com 1 frente activa

ontem foi um em Benavente a meia hora daqui e agora em Ponte de Sor a 1h +ou- , isto por estes lados anda complicado com incendios de 100 e tal operacionais, ontem foi de 150 +ou- e o de hoje vai em 172 operacionais


----------



## vagas (21 Ago 2013 às 17:52)

Grif de Évora acionada para Viseu, o cdos de Évora ainda nao sabe bem para qual o TO, pelo que sei Viseu esta com bastantes incendios fora os que aparecem no site da prociv


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Ago 2013 às 18:00)

Situação em Silvares, está ainda complicada, vai-se formando uma enorme coluna de fumo que se estende por toda a serra e arredores, dá-me impressão que o incêndio está a começar de se alastrar para a vertente sotavento. 

*Silvares*


----------



## kelinha (21 Ago 2013 às 18:11)

Infelizmente, mais dois bombeiros feridos a combater as chamas.
Desta vez, no incêndio de Trancoso, Guarda.

Fonte: Correio da Manhã


----------



## AJB (21 Ago 2013 às 18:17)

AJB disse:


> Não quero deixar aqui de fazer uma referencia a uma reportagem que ouvi na RTP1 ao COS do incendio de Benavente...era Bombeiro...fantastica linguagem tecnica que usou, a serio, não estou a ser ironico...este Sr. Comandante disse tecnicamente aquilo que se estava a passar
> 
> Chamas e fumo intenso cortam A13 - SAPO V&iacute;deos


----------



## AJB (21 Ago 2013 às 18:21)

vagas disse:


> Para mim os gauf sao os elementos que mandam no fogo, eles são os que mais sabem sobre o fogo em PT, eles merecem estar no TO, e muitas vezes só são acionados quando ja ninguem sabe o que fazer ao incêndio, se ja estiveste em grandes TO's tens que concordar comigo, e isto nos dias de hoje é impensavel, antigamente eram sempre as grifs as desgastadas, nos dias de hoje existem as gruatas para isso mesmo haver um maior apoio, para os elementos num TO nao estarem sempre em desgaste, se o COS no local vê que o incendio está a evoluir é chamar grifs para la de forma a combater o  incendio mais rapido, mas não andam até a ultima depois já é tarde, outra forma é a malta que vai para o terreno não saber o que pisa, e não conhece o terreno, na minha opinião acontece muito acidente graças a isso mas pronto, eu na minha opinião axo que muita mas muita coisa deveria de mudar de forma a não se percam mais vidas humanas, que de bombeiros quer de outra entidade qualquer



Sim...o GAUF é o top de comportsmento do fogo em Portugal...ha poucas equipas pela inercia do ICNF e porque ha muita gente nos Bombeiros contra...sei o que digo e tenho as provas...por vezes na "pele"...proximos tempos dificilimos para o DECIF...
repara que afinal não tens uma opinião tão difernte da minha...nem a minha é assim tão diferente de outros elementos aqui do forum...não revelo o que faço nem a minha formação não é por gosto em Tabus...não...ando neste meio e se quero continuar nele tenho que me resguardar...
tambem desta forma não se criam estereotipos


----------



## vagas (21 Ago 2013 às 19:00)

AJB disse:


> Sim...o GAUF é o top de comportsmento do fogo em Portugal...ha poucas equipas pela inercia do ICNF e porque ha muita gente nos Bombeiros contra...sei o que digo e tenho as provas...por vezes na "pele"...proximos tempos dificilimos para o DECIF...
> repara que afinal não tens uma opinião tão difernte da minha...nem a minha é assim tão diferente de outros elementos aqui do forum...não revelo o que faço nem a minha formação não é por gosto em Tabus...não...ando neste meio e se quero continuar nele tenho que me resguardar...
> tambem desta forma não se criam estereotipos



 Repara a mim não me interessa o que fazes, da forma como estavas a falar davas a entender uma coisa que agora nos temas que temos estado a falar parece outra, não sei quantos anos tens mas eu com 26 anos nao me gabo nao gosto nem quero ser interpretado como tal posso dar.me ao luxo de dizer que corri muitos mas muitos incendios em PT, sou voluntario desde os 14 e desde cedo que ando nisto, é o que gosto é o que me da adernalina, passo dias a ler e a aprender com isto entendes, so tenho pena de em PT as entidades são feitas porque se quer um taxo para isto um taxo para aquilo, os bombeiros necessitam de mais formaçao e mais formaçao continua coisa que a ENB em tempos fez, mas nos dias de hoje é o contrario preocupa.se em dar sim formaçao a entidades privadas pois é ai que vao ao dinheiro deixanfo os restantes de mãos a abanar...


----------



## bigfire (21 Ago 2013 às 19:01)

Em Vila Real também são bem visiveis as colunas de fumo dos incêndios do distrito, e dos distritos vizinhos. Logo a noite vou tentar postar umas fotos de um incêndio que tirei em Noura, concelho de Murça.


----------



## Nickname (21 Ago 2013 às 19:05)

Estou a ouvir o relato do Tondela-Covilhã e disseram que estão 400 bombeiros a combater o incêndio no Caramulo


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Ago 2013 às 19:21)

Nickname disse:


> Estou a ouvir o relato do Tondela-Covilhã e disseram que estão 400 bombeiros a combater o incêndio no Caramulo



Os incêndios colega! Eu pensava que o de Silvares estava apagado, mas fui à rua e deparei-me com 2 frentes. O incêndio de Alcofra já está na vertente barlavento, são visíveis chamas.


----------



## joselamego (21 Ago 2013 às 19:23)

Aqui por Lamego, vêem-se fumos e incêndios dos concelhos vizinhos.
Nas serras à volta do concelho de Lamego todo o dia foi com fumos e cinzas.
O distrito de Viseu pelo que sei e diz na internet, é o que mais incêndios tem neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2013 às 19:30)

durante a tarde passaram 2 avionetas aqui por cima para o incendio de ponte de sor e há pouco tempo já passaram de volta para cá, já se encontra dominado o incendio de Ponte de Sor que foi preciso cerca de 200 operacionais


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2013 às 19:44)

> *Aviões franceses chegam amanhã para ajudar no combate às chamas*
> 
> Há 10 anos que Portugal pede ajuda internacional, a maioria das vezes espanhola.
> 
> ...



Quantas vezes terá ajudado Portugal a combater incêndios nos outros países da UE? Ainda bem que temos a UE para ajudar-nos senão a catástrofe dos incêndios era muito maior.


----------



## Agreste (21 Ago 2013 às 19:44)

Nunca tinha visto a página da prociv com 17 incêndios simultaneamente... mais de 1500 bombeiros...


----------



## supercell (21 Ago 2013 às 20:09)

Porque é que o governo não faz alguma coisa (não a curto prazo, ou seja quando já está "tudo a arder" e mandam vir canadairs) para que a situação dos incêndios se diminua no verão? Será que não há leis ou coimas (para os incendiarios apanhados) que possam sofrer alteração para amenizar a situação?
 Pergunto isto porque a situação em termos de área ardida é abismal na maioria dos anos e + de 95% é fogo posto...


----------



## boneli (21 Ago 2013 às 20:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quantas vezes terá ajudado Portugal a combater incêndios nos outros países da UE? Ainda bem que temos a UE para ajudar-nos senão a catástrofe dos incêndios era muito maior.



Quando tiver tempo e em msg privada irei te dizer quantas vezes ajudamos países da UE e fora do União Europeia. E não foram assim tão poucas. 

Vai aqui um exemplo que não foi apoio aéreo mas sim terrestre. Claro que já sei que vai haver criticas, mas quem sentiu de perto o agradecimento da população local vale mais do que tudo. E somos classificados maus bombeiros....
A ajuda que demos em Marrocos acabou de forma trágica, para quem não se lembra.

Relativamente ao apoio aéreo digo-te em mensagem privada se quiseres. 


http://www.google.pt/?gws_rd=cr#fp=4412278ec0ec3341&q=bombeiros+portugueses+ajudam+galiza

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Interior.aspx?content_id=457689


----------



## CptRena (21 Ago 2013 às 21:20)

O incêncio da zona da Serra do Caramulo, bem fumegante e mostra bem que o vento é de O


----------



## AJB (21 Ago 2013 às 22:40)

supercell disse:


> Porque é que o governo não faz alguma coisa (não a curto prazo, ou seja quando já está "tudo a arder" e mandam vir canadairs) para que a situação dos incêndios se diminua no verão? Será que não há leis ou coimas (para os incendiarios apanhados) que possam sofrer alteração para amenizar a situação?
> Pergunto isto porque a situação em termos de área ardida é abismal na maioria dos anos e + de 95% é fogo posto...



estas totalmente enganado...90 % é negligencia e 9% intencional...


----------



## AJB (21 Ago 2013 às 23:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quantas vezes terá ajudado Portugal a combater incêndios nos outros países da UE? Ainda bem que temos a UE para ajudar-nos senão a catástrofe dos incêndios era muito maior.



Acho que Portugal, no máximo apenas podera "sonhar" em ter 2 Canadairs...mais é utopia...não ha dinheiro pura e simplesmente! E para ter esses 2 teria que optar e cortar em outras coisas do dispositivo: menos hl, menos equipas de BB...não é facil é preciso termos consciencia disso...
repara que o proprio dispositivo reflete as opções dos ultimos anos: aposta ENORME no ataque inicial (seja com helis ligeiros, seja com varias equipas de ataque inicial, helitransportadas ou não) e deixa que te diga que ha um elevado grau de sucesso...o pior são aqueles 10% de ocorrencias que escapam a este ataque inicial...passamos ao ataque ampliado e aí surgem os problemas! seja por falta de conhecimentos de comportamento do fogo, seja por falta de preparação fisica e emocional dos operacionais, seja por problemas de coordenação de centenas de Homens...
depois surgem os habituais bodes expiatorios: a floresta desordenada/falta de prevenção, falta de meios, mudanças de vento repentinas...tudo isto e muito mais!
Soluções milagrosas não ha, mas ha passos que terão necessariamente que ser dados!
A formação dada na ENB tera que incluir novas tematicas...desculpem novamente o que vou dizer, mas não se admite que combatentes de IF's não tenham formação sobre o CPS, Protocolo LACES, Meteorologia...
Ja participei em formações aos Bombeiros, dadas por Canarinhos (são profissionais) e é larmante a falta de formação sobre comportamento basico do fogo...não estou a lançar criticas infundadas ou por detestar Bombeiros, não...ate porque lhes devemos muito!
è pá, mas "passo me" quando sei que os Bombeiros não manifestam interesse em fazer fogos controlados no inverno com os técnicos...e dizem que "esse" fogo é facil e fogo a serio é no verão...desculpem lá, mas isso é desconhecimento puro do comportamento basico do fogo...
Leio depois aqui que a culpa é das chefias dos Bombeiros e da ANPC etc...mas esses elementos de comando saem dos Bombeiros! 
Pelo que percebi os colegas Bonelli e Vargas são Bombeiros...pergunto quantas vezes foram fazer fogo controlado com técnicos (ex o Vivas de Braga ou o Giestas de Leiria)...a culpa é deles, NÃO, mas a culpa é de quem os comanda, mas que ja passou por onde eles estão!
Desculpem, mas acho que devem ser osBombeiros novos que devem exigir aos seus elementos de comando mais. devem ter brio na farda, devem vestir EPI completo, devem dizer a população para não ter pena deles, mas respeito e exigência!
Ouvram o Comandante dos B.V. Samora Correia ontem (o Gilmet teve a gentileza de colocar o video)? Simplesmente fantastico, fez ver a maior arte dos Comandantes da ANPC...
respeito todo o trabalho de quem anda nisto, a serio que sim...tanto que quando estive/estou em TO's não mando absolutamente nada...quem manda são os Comandantes e vão continuar a ser...se me quiserem ouvir óptimo, senão "na boa na mesma"


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Ago 2013 às 23:07)

Situação cáotica na serra do Caramulo, existem neste momento 3 incêndios, é trágico ver a serra neste estado. De minha casa consigo só ver o de Silvares, e parte do de Alcofra. Penso que não estão próximas grandes melhorias, mas oxalá que sim. 
*
Incêndio em Silvares ao cair da noite:
*


 

*Situação atual de Silvares (continua expansão do flanco esquerdo da frente de fogo, com muito fumo) 
*


----------



## AJB (21 Ago 2013 às 23:11)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Situação cáotica na serra do Caramulo, existem neste momento 3 incêndios, é trágico ver a serra neste estado. De minha casa consigo só ver o de Silvares, e parte do de Alcofra. Penso que não estão próximas grandes melhorias, mas oxalá que sim.
> *
> Incêndio em Silvares ao cair da noite:
> *
> ...


Este incendio provavelmente sera dominado esta noite...provavelmente, mas...ainda manda bons saltos...e o flanco direito sera o prioritario...
o motor do incendio esta a falhar, o vento, e o aumento da HR não perdoa...


----------



## vagas (21 Ago 2013 às 23:22)

AJB disse:


> A formação dada na ENB tera que incluir novas tematicas...desculpem novamente o que vou dizer, mas não se admite que combatentes de IF's não tenham formação sobre o CPS, Protocolo LACES, Meteorologia...
> Ja participei em formações aos Bombeiros, dadas por Canarinhos (são profissionais) e é larmante a falta de formação sobre comportamento basico do fogo...não estou a lançar criticas infundadas ou por detestar Bombeiros, não...ate porque lhes devemos muito!
> è pá, mas "passo me" quando sei que os Bombeiros não manifestam interesse em fazer fogos controlados no inverno com os técnicos...e dizem que "esse" fogo é facil e fogo a serio é no verão...desculpem lá, mas isso é desconhecimento puro do comportamento basico do fogo...
> Leio depois aqui que a culpa é das chefias dos Bombeiros e da ANPC etc...mas esses elementos de comando saem dos Bombeiros!



Bem o que tenho a dizer quanto ao fogo controlado tenho uma opinião diferente e concordo ktg ao mesmo tempo sabes, isso do fogo controlado tem muito que se lhe diga e depende do termo em que falas...
Se falas no exemplo dos contra-fogos, deve de ser feito só pelos gauf e vou esplicar o porque, sabes quantas vezes estive o cu apertado e meio escaldado porque um comandante se lembrou de fazer um contra-fogo num determinado local e nem liga se lá estão meios ou não, quantas vezes nem informam o posto de comando do que fazem? Dai a pensar que os elementos da gauf quando vao fazer um contra-fogo tem meios com eles, informam posto de comando e informam o comandante de sector e faz.se com segurança nao se metem viaturas nem homens em risco.
Se falas em formaçao a nivel de ver a reaçao do incendio, analisar o terreno, condições climatericas e debater a melhor forma, mais rapida e mais segura de extinguir um incendio ai sou 100% a teu favor e todos deviamos de ter formaçao, na formaçao que a ENB fornece pelo menos de chefe de equipa de combate a incendios falas na meteriologia mas de forma bastante suave.
So tenho mais uma coisa a acrescentar muitos comandantes, nao falo de todos atençao e que isto fique bem claro estão a anos luz do que são os IF actualemente, estão agarrados ao passado e quem sou eu ou outros camaradas para lhe dizer isso?


----------



## AJB (21 Ago 2013 às 23:37)

vagas disse:


> Bem o que tenho a dizer quanto ao fogo controlado tenho uma opinião diferente e concordo ktg ao mesmo tempo sabes, isso do fogo controlado tem muito que se lhe diga e depende do termo em que falas...
> Se falas no exemplo dos contra-fogos, deve de ser feito só pelos gauf e vou esplicar o porque, sabes quantas vezes estive o cu apertado e meio escaldado porque um comandante se lembrou de fazer um contra-fogo num determinado local e nem liga se lá estão meios ou não, quantas vezes nem informam o posto de comando do que fazem? Dai a pensar que os elementos da gauf quando vao fazer um contra-fogo tem meios com eles, informam posto de comando e informam o comandante de sector e faz.se com segurança nao se metem viaturas nem homens em risco.
> Se falas em formaçao a nivel de ver a reaçao do incendio, analisar o terreno, condições climatericas e debater a melhor forma, mais rapida e mais segura de extinguir um incendio ai sou 100% a teu favor e todos deviamos de ter formaçao, na formaçao que a ENB fornece pelo menos de chefe de equipa de combate a incendios falas na meteriologia mas de forma bastante suave.
> So tenho mais uma coisa a acrescentar muitos comandantes, nao falo de todos atençao e que isto fique bem claro estão a anos luz do que são os IF actualemente, estão agarrados ao passado e quem sou eu ou outros camaradas para lhe dizer isso?



Mas tem que ser por voçês pá...sabes, um erro cometido muitas vezes passa a ser correcto e é isso que acontece quando comandantes da velha guarda dizem que ja fazem isto ha muitos anos...e é verdade, mas se calhar fizeram no sempre mal...
o fogo controlado é a base para o fogo de supressão...sabes que para seres GAUF tens que ter, por esta ordem: licenciatura em ciencias agrarias, curso de fogo contolado (são 119 horas de formação), experiencia pelo menos de 200 horas de fogos controlados como responsavel de queima, mais curso de analise de incendios e fogo de supressão (49 horas), participação em pelo menos 10 incendios como analista ou operacional e relatorios de 5 destes incendios...é dos percursos mais exigentes em Portugal...mais que em Espanha...ha! e estes cursos (de fogo controlado e de fogo de supressão) tem que ser reconhecidos pelo ICNF!
Mas se falares disto ao teu comandante ele diz que são uns meninos de uns engenheiros que tem a mania que percebem de fogo mas não percebem nada!
Achas que nunca assisti a manobras manhosas, ou tentativas, em TO's??? e que fizeram um incendio medio ser GRANDE???achas que isto passa para a comunicação social ou para o pulico?! sabes tu e sei eu que não, porque esses erros são camuflados e nunca se sabem! É pá, sei de um caso ha uns anitos na zona de Viseu, que arderam centenas de ha a mais porque um senhor comandante achou que devia fazer para lá uma coisa que nem sei explicar! so essa manobra criou um pirocumulus!!!!!Resultado...foi promovido de adj. de comando a comandante! Mas no meio é um heroi!!!!
Ja não tenho paciencia para estas tretas e depois queixam se de não ter meios, de arder muito...acho que tens bons exemplos no país...não muitos, mas a ti e outros como tu podera estar a chave da mudança e deixar de ser tudo culpa do fogo...


----------



## AJB (21 Ago 2013 às 23:41)

as vcocs e os vpcc na maior parte dos casos estão apenas a ser terminais de meios para os comandantes dizerem nos telejornais...no maximo fazem aquilo que a ENB da no curso de chefe de equipa de combate a IF's...o cone de propagação!seja fogo topografico de vento ou de combustivel...acham que isto é exigencia e profissionalismo?!!!!!


----------



## vagas (21 Ago 2013 às 23:56)

Concordo plenamente ktg, agora sim nos entendemos, mas sabes bem que os comandantes são casmurros e só eles sabem isto porque são comandantes, isto no alentejo sao queimadas comparado com incendios ai no norte, precisamos de muita formaçao, ainda mais do que temos, mas existe outro problema financiento, os cb's estao mortos, nem para pagar ordenados quanto mais para mandar malta para a ENB, axo que deviam de ponderar outro metodo nao estou a ver bem qual mas tem que pensar noutro


----------



## boneli (22 Ago 2013 às 00:06)

AJB disse:


> Acho que Portugal, no máximo apenas podera "sonhar" em ter 2 Canadairs...mais é utopia...não ha dinheiro pura e simplesmente! E para ter esses 2 teria que optar e cortar em outras coisas do dispositivo: menos hl, menos equipas de BB...não é facil é preciso termos consciencia disso...
> repara que o proprio dispositivo reflete as opções dos ultimos anos: aposta ENORME no ataque inicial (seja com helis ligeiros, seja com varias equipas de ataque inicial, helitransportadas ou não) e deixa que te diga que ha um elevado grau de sucesso...o pior são aqueles 10% de ocorrencias que escapam a este ataque inicial...passamos ao ataque ampliado e aí surgem os problemas! seja por falta de conhecimentos de comportamento do fogo, seja por falta de preparação fisica e emocional dos operacionais, seja por problemas de coordenação de centenas de Homens...
> depois surgem os habituais bodes expiatorios: a floresta desordenada/falta de prevenção, falta de meios, mudanças de vento repentinas...tudo isto e muito mais!
> Soluções milagrosas não ha, mas ha passos que terão necessariamente que ser dados!
> ...




Caro AJB como lhe disse anteriormente já entendi o seu ponto de vista sobre questões relacionadas com combate a fogos florestais por isso com todo o respeito fico-me aqui....diga o que quiser e o que entender afinal isto é um fórum.

Fala-se muito de bombeiros e de comandos!!! A mim os comandos passam-me ao lado mas também lhe digo que os comandos não são todos iguais.
E para terminar e simplificar as coisas, olho para os bombeiros no topo de uma pirâmide e se a base simplesmente não funciona não peçam aos bombeiros NA MAIORIA DAS VEZES QUE FAÇAM O IMPOSSIVEL!!!
É tão fácil falar

Não somos perfeitos mas merecemos mais respeito.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Ago 2013 às 02:04)

Finalmente há algo a apoiar a luta dos bombeiros, está-se a formar nevoeiro, que irá enfraquecer os incêndios e pelo menos por aqui o vento parou, na serra talvez não. O incêndio de Silvares está mais ativo no seu flanco esquerdo onde são visíveis alguma labaredas, de resto vê-se essencialmente fumo, mas que deve estar a esconder o fogo. Se tudo continuar assim este incêndio deverá ser extinto ainda esta madrugada, início da manhã.


----------



## supercell (22 Ago 2013 às 11:38)

> > Re: Seguimento - Incêndios 2013
> > Citação:
> >
> > Porque é que o governo não faz alguma coisa (não a curto prazo, ou seja quando já está "tudo a arder" e mandam vir canadairs) para que a situação dos incêndios se diminua no verão? Será que não há leis ou coimas (para os incendiarios apanhados) que possam sofrer alteração para amenizar a situação?
> ...



Como é possível 90% negligência? 

Veja esta notícia que diz serem 40% por negligência, 90% é muito descabido... 

Cerca de 40 por cento dos 14 661 fogos registados a nível nacional este ano foi provocado por falta de cuidado com "queimas, queimadas, fogueiras e cigarros", segundo a ANF.


----------



## camrov8 (22 Ago 2013 às 11:54)

eu acredito, eu vejo a população mais velha fazer fogueiras e queimadas e se são avisadas como já vi ficam ofendidas . e parte dos criminosos e de pastores em especial nas serras


----------



## kelinha (22 Ago 2013 às 12:06)

camrov8 disse:


> eu acredito, eu vejo a população mais velha fazer fogueiras e queimadas e se são avisadas como já vi ficam ofendidas . e parte dos criminosos e de pastores em especial nas serras



Oh, sei o que isso é. O meu avô era um desses casmurros, que fazia queimadas no quintal a qualquer altura do ano, e quando o avisávamos era o fim do mundo, porque ele sabia tão bem o que estava a fazer!

Sabes como acabou? No ano passado foi apanhado pela GNR e teve de ir ao posto ser identificado. Limpinho! Ficámos todos satisfeitos! Menos ele, que pagou a multa, mas pelo menos este ano em março já andava a perguntar até quando é que podia fazer queimadas!


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Ago 2013 às 16:06)

E já lá vai mais de um dia de incêndio, não se vêem melhoria significativas. Não consigo ver a força do incêndio de Silvares, uma vez que o vento está a empurrar o fumo para a minha direção. Anseio voltar a ver a serra sem perigos. E vai ser triste ver tudo preto, um dia destes a serra do Caramulo, acaba como a da Serra da Estrela, com muitas zonas queimadas. Curiosamente o incêndio de Alcofra, está abandonado à bicharada, sem um único meio aéreo.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (22 Ago 2013 às 16:47)

AJB disse:


> Acho que Portugal, no máximo apenas podera "sonhar" em ter 2 Canadairs...mais é utopia...não ha dinheiro pura e simplesmente! E para ter esses 2 teria que optar e cortar em outras coisas do dispositivo: menos hl, menos equipas de BB...não é facil é preciso termos consciencia disso...
> repara que o proprio dispositivo reflete as opções dos ultimos anos: aposta ENORME no ataque inicial (seja com helis ligeiros, seja com varias equipas de ataque inicial, helitransportadas ou não) e deixa que te diga que ha um elevado grau de sucesso...o pior são aqueles 10% de ocorrencias que escapam a este ataque inicial...passamos ao ataque ampliado e aí surgem os problemas! seja por falta de conhecimentos de comportamento do fogo, seja por falta de preparação fisica e emocional dos operacionais, seja por problemas de coordenação de centenas de Homens...
> depois surgem os habituais bodes expiatorios: a floresta desordenada/falta de prevenção, falta de meios, mudanças de vento repentinas...tudo isto e muito mais!
> Soluções milagrosas não ha, mas ha passos que terão necessariamente que ser dados!
> ...



Caro colega AJB, fui operacional nos bombeiros durante 25 anos, já não sou, concordo com 90% do que escreves, menos a questão ligada ao fogo controlado e explico porquê, o fogo controlado resultaria se os membros das Eguaf's estivessem em consonância com os comandantes de operações o que em 80% dos casos não acontece , agem por si e per si, ainda ontem em Trancoso (se não estou em erro), a coisa deu para o muito torto com o fogo controlado, já me aconteceu ter estado num fogo no caso num dos flancos e olhar para trás e ver o tal fogo controlado a ser acionado sem conhecimento de ninguém, já vi elementos das EGUAF sozinhos no TO, concluindo tudo o que é formação é bem vinda e quanto mais melhor , mas para e só para mim o problema neste momento esta na coordenação, como dizes o ataque inicial foi reforçado e esta a dar alguns resultados, mas no ampliado a coisa esta muito preta, começo a ver muita gente  a trabalhar por si e com a tal abnegação de mostrar resultados o que leva a que se comentam erros que por vezes são fatais. OS operacionais no terreno , são os que mais sofrem, são os que dao a cara pelos erros de coordenação não se esqueça , há e outra coisa quanto aos meios de comunicação social, normalmente estão onde não há operacionais pois isso é que é noticia e faz prime time,


----------



## vitamos (22 Ago 2013 às 16:54)

supercell disse:


> Como é possível 90% negligência?
> 
> Veja esta notícia que diz serem 40% por negligência, 90% é muito descabido...
> 
> Cerca de 40 por cento dos 14 661 fogos registados a nível nacional este ano foi provocado por falta de cuidado com "queimas, queimadas, fogueiras e cigarros", segundo a ANF.



A guerra de números é sempre inclonclusiva... Mas tanta revolta por 90% ser negligência quando ontem sem nenhum critério afirmavas que mais de 95% era fogo posto...

Onde esta o estudo que diz que mais de 95% são fogo posto? (ás vezes afirmam-se coisas sem realmente saber o que se diz...)

Agora bastarão 10.... diria até 5% de fogos postos intencionais para isso já ser uma calamidade. A questão não é somente como os fogos surgem. A resposta está em como se previnem e como se combatem. E sim, é mais ou menos unânme que a maioria dos fogos são provocados por negligência.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (22 Ago 2013 às 16:58)

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=675388&tm=8&layout=123&visual=61
mais um incidente com bombeiros desta vez no caramulo as informações são escassas mas fala-se em 9 feridos e um desaparecido


----------



## kelinha (22 Ago 2013 às 17:15)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=675388&tm=8&layout=123&visual=61
> mais um incidente com bombeiros desta vez no caramulo as informações são escassas mas fala-se em 9 feridos e um desaparecido



Opá que horror... Bolas, é quase todos os dias notícias destas, coitados dos nossos bombeiros... Tem de começar a haver mão pesada para os incendiários, tem mesmo, senão esta m**** nunca mais acaba!

EDIT: Reportagem CM no local


----------



## Minho (22 Ago 2013 às 17:37)

Pico de temperatura às 6.00h na minha estação devido à passagem de um incêncio a cerca de 100 metros. Um pequeno susto e uma noite em branco, valeu os terrenos limpos à volta da casa...


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Ago 2013 às 17:45)

Vão chovendo fonas, e o cheiro a queimado juntamente com o fumo é terrível. A extensa nuvem de fumo que cobre a vertente sotavento da serra do Caramulo dificulta a ação dos meios aéreos.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2013 às 18:14)

Bombeira morre em incêndio no Caramulo




> Uma bombeira de 22 anos morreu esta tarde no combate ao incêndio do Caramulo, confirmou o DN junto de fonte da Proteção Civil Nacional.
> A bombeira de 22 anos, dos Bombeiros de Alcabideche, estava desaparecida há duas horas e fazia parte de um grupo de elite de combate aos fogos, o Grupo de Reforço de Incêndios Florestais (GRIF), que ficou cercado pelas chamas no combate ao fogo.
> Neste incidente nove bombeiros ficaram feridos, um deles com gravidade e a bombeira estava desaparecida



Fonte: http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/in...383230&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


Que tristeza, possivelmente conheco-a de vista.


----------



## AJB (22 Ago 2013 às 18:17)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Caro colega AJB, fui operacional nos bombeiros durante 25 anos, já não sou, concordo com 90% do que escreves, menos a questão ligada ao fogo controlado e explico porquê, o fogo controlado resultaria se os membros das Eguaf's estivessem em consonância com os comandantes de operações o que em 80% dos casos não acontece , agem por si e per si, ainda ontem em Trancoso (se não estou em erro), a coisa deu para o muito torto com o fogo controlado, já me aconteceu ter estado num fogo no caso num dos flancos e olhar para trás e ver o tal fogo controlado a ser acionado sem conhecimento de ninguém, já vi elementos das EGUAF sozinhos no TO, concluindo tudo o que é formação é bem vinda e quanto mais melhor , mas para e só para mim o problema neste momento esta na coordenação, como dizes o ataque inicial foi reforçado e esta a dar alguns resultados, mas no ampliado a coisa esta muito preta, começo a ver muita gente  a trabalhar por si e com a tal abnegação de mostrar resultados o que leva a que se comentam erros que por vezes são fatais. OS operacionais no terreno , são os que mais sofrem, são os que dao a cara pelos erros de coordenação não se esqueça , há e outra coisa quanto aos meios de comunicação social, normalmente estão onde não há operacionais pois isso é que é noticia e faz prime time,



Infelizmente ha a registar mais um Bombeiro morto, neste caso Bombeira...nada do que vou escrever se refere a este infeliz caso!
Caro Bonelli, repeito-vos muito não duvides e é tambem a esse respeito que me leva a tentar mudar algo...
Quanto as causas, se não são 90% são 89% de causas ligadas a negligencia, não duvidem...claro que ha mao criminosa, mas é uma "reduzida" %...
o relatorio do ICNF refere se as causas investigadas, são uma minoria, a grande maioria não é investigada...o SEPNA precisava de mais gente e com mais formação em causas de incendios...
Esclarecendo dois pontos:
o fogo controlado não se aplica aos incendios atenção...nos incendios é o fogo de supressão! Dentro deste ha o contrafogo e o fogo tactico! Agora, nem pensar em alguem tentar perceber de fogo de supressão em ter bem alicerçado o fogo controlado...este é a base!
A segunda questão é que parece que no Caramulo houve manobras de fogo de supressão que não correram muito bem...ouvi falar disso, mas não sei!
O que é certo é que este modelo GAUF não funciona...juntar numa equipa GAUF tres pessoas que nunca se viram
Não ha interação, não ha confiança, etc...isto porque ate 2009 o gAUF era constituido por 3 elementos que trabalhavam durante o inverno juntos, nos fogos controlados...agora contrata se um tecnico e "metem-lhe" dois canarinhos sem formação em Fogo e analise...
esta gente que decide não sabe e pensa que se podem fazer ovos sem omoletes...


----------



## amando96 (22 Ago 2013 às 18:21)

Os fogos no Norte do país:


----------



## Paulo H (22 Ago 2013 às 18:29)

vitamos disse:


> A guerra de números é sempre inclonclusiva... Mas tanta revolta por 90% ser negligência quando ontem sem nenhum critério afirmavas que mais de 95% era fogo posto...
> 
> Onde esta o estudo que diz que mais de 95% são fogo posto? (ás vezes afirmam-se coisas sem realmente saber o que se diz...)
> 
> Agora bastarão 10.... diria até 5% de fogos postos intencionais para isso já ser uma calamidade. A questão não é somente como os fogos surgem. A resposta está em como se previnem e como se combatem. E sim, é mais ou menos unânme que a maioria dos fogos são provocados por negligência.



Acredito que a grande parte dos incêndios surgem por negligência, desde um simples cigarro atirado para fora do carro, queimadas ou até trabalhos na floresta como por exemplo a desmatação. Sim, desmatar com uso de motorossadoras já provocou pelo menos 3 incêndios na minha zona. Depois a conclusão das autoridades perante os arguidos é a seguinte "não se apagam fogos com os pés!" é crime por negligência pois são trabalhos sem qualquer uso de extintores. 

Independentemente de ocorrerem por negligência ou por fogo posto, todos eles são crime! Poucos deles ocorrem por razões naturais (ex: trovoadas secas).

A desmatação/limpeza da floresta, respeitando a proximidade de habitações, não é em si um meio preventivo puro, pois não evita a ocorrência de incêndios. É um meio preventivo sim, mas como factor que limita a velocidade de propagação dos incêndios, reduzindo a carga combustível traduz-se numa menor temperatura potencial do incêndio, facilitando o seu combate e extinção pelos bombeiros.


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2013 às 18:49)

Imagem do satélite Aqua, das 14h15 de hoje


----------



## supercell (22 Ago 2013 às 19:06)

> Re: Seguimento - Incêndios 2013
> Imagem do satélite Aqua, das 14h15 de hoje



Em que site está essa imagem? Tem excelente qualidade..


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2013 às 19:14)

supercell disse:


> Em que site está essa imagem? Tem excelente qualidade..



http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?area=eu


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Ago 2013 às 21:27)

O incêndio de Silvares continua a consumir o verde do Caramulo, encontra-se com 2 frentes ativas, 299 operacionais segundo a ANPC. Restam longas horas de combate inglório. De minha casa é percetível uma dessas frentes, a qual está a deslocar-se em direção ao sopé da serra. Seguem algumas fotografias da situação, pouco vísiveis devido ao intenso fumo que se acumulou durante o dia.



 



 



 

É penoso


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2013 às 21:59)

*PJ constitui sete arguidos por fogo negligente na Madeira*

A Polícia Judiciária (PJ) do Funchal constituiu hoje arguidos sete pessoas pelo crime de incêndio negligente, por suspeitar que eles tenham provocado o fogo que deflagrou há oito dias em Porto Moniz, na Madeira. Fonte da PJ disse à Lusa que o grupo, com idades entre os 19 e os 39 anos, estava a acampar no local, fez uma fogueira para um churrasco e perdeu controlo do fogo.
O incêndio fez arder cerca de cinco hectares de terreno, incluindo floresta laurissilva, que é Património da Humanidade. A mesma fonte referiu ainda que os arguidos não estão detidos e não foram presentes a juiz, dado que o crime pelo qual estão indiciados não implica que isso aconteça.

PÚBLICO


----------



## AJB (22 Ago 2013 às 22:47)

Deveria haver diariamente no CNOS e nos CDOS uma analise detalhada das condições meteo bem como do fwi. Essa analise é extremamente util antes de ocorrerem fogos...isto é, se soubermos as condições meteo poderemos antecipar a tipologia de incendios que vamos ter e dessa forma melhoer preparar as estrategias de ataque!
Um exemplo pratico: teremos a partir do fim de semana correntede leste! Esta situação levara a existencia de ventos moderados...primeira situação a ter em atenção é a probabilidade elevada de termos fogos de vento (rapidos, com saltos, estreitos mas longos)...desaconselhadas manobras de fogo a cabeça, sendo fundamental flanquear bem!
Segunda situação é que durante a tarde (isto na faixa litoral e de transição para o interior) havera entrada de vento de noroeste...quero dizer que num incendio que surja em viseu (exemplo) de madrugada tera a direcção Este-Oeste, mas a tarde se a cauda não ficar bem consolidada sera a nova cabeça do incendio pois o vento entrara de oeste.
Não sei se me expliquei bem, mas o que é facto é que teremos fogos de vento, que trocarão completamente a volta aos combatentes devido a alteração PREVISIVEL do vento a tarde...


----------



## AJB (22 Ago 2013 às 23:14)

Aho que ha pontos chave na melhoria ao ataque ampliado:
a presença de tecnicos analistas e de tecnicos especialistas no uso do fogo (não uma equipa como m Vouzela, mas 2 equipas pelo menos nesse tipo de incendios);
as equipas devem ser constituidas não por um tecnico e dois canarinhos, mas sim 3 tecnicos;
a pesença de um vigia em cada grupo que combata o incendio (ex: um vigia para 20 homens)....sendo que o vigia devera ser experiente ter formção em comportamento do fogo)
introduzir na formação aos combatentes o CPS basico e o LACES...
são algumas melhorias julgo eu, que fariam alguma diferença para melhor!


----------



## AJB (22 Ago 2013 às 23:27)

é preocupante constatar que entre hoje e amanha as condiões meteo são as mais favoraveis para a extinção dos IF's...depois de sabado/Domingo tud se vai complicar pois a HR vai ser baixa e mesmo a noite não recupera...quem tambem não vai ter tempo de recuperação será o DECIF...tempos dificeisvao continuar...


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2013 às 23:34)

> É com enorme tristeza que a Associação de Bombeiros de Alcabideche vem confirmar o falecimento de Ana Rita Abreu Pereira, Bombeira de 2ª desta corporação.
> 
> O óbito ocorreu hoje pelas 17:00 horas na povoação de Silvares, concelho de Tondela.
> 
> ...






É muito triste, deixo a minha mais sincera homenagem e agradecimento a todas estas mulheres e homens bombeiros que tanto fazem em prol da sociedade.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2013 às 00:25)

*MDN, MAI, INCÊNDIOS E ASNEIRAS ESCUSADAS*

3 de Agosto de 2011

Uma das primeiras intervenções do novel Ministro da Defesa (MDN), efectuada numa visita à Força Aérea (FA), foi a de perspectivar o regresso daquele Ramo militar ao combate aos incêndios florestais (IF). A ideia é boa, apesar de requentada, e mereceu desde logo – e bem – um alerta do respectivo Chefe de Estado-maior, lembrando que tal desiderato não seria viável de um dia para o outro.
Como as pessoas em Portugal têm a memória curta por esquecimento ou conveniência, vamos tentar dilucidar, sucintamente, todo este imbróglio. Porque de um imbróglio se trata, apesar da aparente candura das palavras ministeriais. 
O Governo tinha adquirido, em 1982, equipamentos com o acrónimo “MAFFS”, que foram adaptados aos aviões C-130, e que permitiam largar sobre os incêndios uma quantidade apreciável de uma calda retardante. Custaram, na altura, cerca de 200.000 contos. Para além disto, na “época dos fogos” distribuíam-se pelo país meia dúzia de helicópteros AL III, que ficavam em alerta aos incêndios. Estes helicópteros tinham uma capacidade muito reduzida de actuação, pois apenas podiam transportar equipas até cinco elementos e largar um pequeno balde de água sobre o fogo.
Com o agravamento anual do número de fogos e área ardida, cada vez foi necessário alugar mais hélis e aviões a empresas privadas, o que gerou um negócio de muitos milhões. Em 1997, durante o governo do Eng. Guterres, o Secretário de Estado da Administração Interna, Armando Vara, decidiu (presume-se que com o assentimento do MDN), retirar a FA do combate e prevenção aos IF. Tal decisão abriu o caminho para se vir a adquirir, mais tarde, meios aéreos para esta missão, que foram colocados na dependência do MAI.
A fundamentação para tudo baseou-se – como se encontra descrito em vários documentos – na pouca capacidade que a FA possuía para atacar os IF, já que as poucas aeronaves C-130 existentes (cinco, mais tarde seis), o reduzido número de tripulações e o número substancial de outras missões cometidas à esquadra, nunca ter permitido o uso simultâneo dos dois equipamentos MAFFS existentes, a que acrescia as limitações do AL III (para o fim a FA já tinha muitas dificuldades em comprar a calda, pois esta já estava adjudicada a terceiros). Para além disto, referia-se, o Estado gastava muitos milhões de contos a alugar, sazonalmente, aviões e hélis, não era dono de nenhum e estava sujeito ao mercado.
Salvo melhor opinião, as principais razões que levaram à alteração da política governamental não têm nada a ver com a argumentação aduzida, ou tem pouco a ver. As razões, creio, radicam-se na “luta de capelinhas”; na proeminência que o MAI passou a ter sobre a Defesa; na paranóia em querer afastar os militares de tudo o que não tivesse exclusivamente a ver com a vida nos quartéis, substituindo-os por “boys e girls” – uma pecha insaciável dos partidos – e, também porque nos negócios a efectuar, a FA a Armada e o Exército não terem por hábito pagar comissões ou horas extraordinárias. Senão não teriam feito o disparate que fizeram que é sempre pago pelo contribuinte.
Tudo, aliás, tem resultado num desastre: os fogos não param, a legislação não é adequada, não há prevenção, há muitos acidentes com os bombeiros (os poucos que se apresentam dos cerca de 30.000 inscritos…), etc. Não se sabendo o que fazer com o que restava dos Guardas Florestais, nem como os enquadrar, resolveu-se incorporá-los na GNR que, por ser um corpo militar, é pau para toda a obra; e até se inventou um grupo especial de intervenção contra os fogos, dentro daquela corporação, cuja missão nada tem a ver com isto. Em contrapartida nada se fez para reforçar os sapadores bombeiros que são os únicos profissionais em apagar fogos, em todo este âmbito…
Ora se tivesse havido boa mente na apreciação da situação, o que deveria ter sido feito era ter aumentado os meios da FA (já que eram insuficientes…) e, ou, dotá-la de meios apropriados que pudessem ser aproveitados noutro tipo de missões, de modo a rentabilizá-los todo o ano. Manter-se-ia, deste modo, os meios aéreos sob comando e controle centralizado (sem embargo da descentralização da execução), a serem operados por quem sabe e tem experiência e capacidade de os operar e manter. Mas não, decidiu-se pegar no dinheiro – que pelos vistos nunca faltou no MAI – e ir-se inventar a pólvora, pois no nosso desgraçado país os últimos 30 anos têm sido um farró! E o “negócio dos Incêndios” lá continuou de vento em popa.
Constituiu-se mais um dos inúmeros grupos de trabalho (GT), que pulularam no país, como cogumelos, para se equacionar a coisa. As conclusões deste GT foram entregues, em 6 de Setembro de 2005 e daqui surgiu a EMA, Empresa de Meios Aéreos (de capitais públicos), na dependência do MAI. Do plano inicial fazia parte a compra de hélis ligeiros (quatro) e pesados (seis) e aviões pesados (quatro). Mas continuava a advogar-se o aluguer de 20 (!) hélis e 14 (!) aviões ligeiros e médios. Afinal… Só para se ter uma ideia da insanidade em que se caiu, em 2010 chegaram a operar, em simultâneo, 56 meios aéreos, o que representa 40% da totalidade das aeronaves do inventário da FA!
Acabou-se por só se adquirir os helicópteros, um negócio atribulado com a Rússia (os Kamov) e, ainda os AS350B3, da Eurocopter (tudo cerca de 54-56 Milhões de euros), e já não se adquiriram os aviões por não haver dinheiro. Os hélis chegaram entre Junho de 2007 e Março de 2008. O intermediário foi a empresa Heli Portugal, a quem foi adjudicado, também, por cinco anos, a manutenção das aeronaves, o que vale 16 M euros/ano.
A chefia da FA ainda fez uma proposta, em finais de 2004, avançando com a ideia de uma esquadra de aviões tipo Canadair (oito a 10), de multiuso. Este avião tem a vantagem de já ter dado boas provas e ser operado por Marrocos, Espanha, França, Itália e Grécia, podendo-se equacionar uma futura “poole“ destes meios. Ficou, ainda, em aberto a hipótese de reconfiguração dos 10 SA 330 Puma existentes e em desactivação, mas aproveitáveis, apesar de não serem os ideais. Hoje estão à venda e não se lhes encontra comprador.
Não deixa de ser curioso notar, contudo, que a chefia da FA, entre 1997 e 2000, não se ter mostrado nada interessada na questão dos IF, nem nos “Canadair”. A FA, com realismo militar, mas com falta de “perspicácia” política, sempre foi dizendo que necessitava de cinco anos para tudo estar operacional, o que logo foi aproveitado pelos políticos, como óbice pela falta de celeridade. Menos, certamente, por preocupação com os fogos, mas por estarem sempre de olho nas próximas eleições e no papelinho do voto…
É claro que a proposta ficou na gaveta da política e só não temos a certeza do grau de assertividade com que esta dama foi defendida. E devia tê-lo sido, não só pela FA mas pelo Conselho de Chefes. E, assim, se avançou para a organização de uma empresa para operar helicópteros num organismo que sabia rigorosamente nada sobre tal “negócio”. O Estado Português tem destas coisas e é, como se sabe, rico.
Faltava agora decidir sobre o dispositivo, isto é, onde estacionar os meios. A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil pretendia meios colocados em Loulé e S. Comba Dão (e outros locais) mas, para além disto, era necessária uma base central. O MAI António Costa, ainda tentou colocá-los na antiga base de Tancos (que tem todas as infra-estruturas, espaço e está despido de meios aéreos, e para isso reuniu com os Chefes do Exército e da FA. A reunião correu mal (para variar), e nenhum acordo foi atingido.
Resultado, foi-se gastar uma nota gorda (cerca de 15M euros), a fazer uma “base” no aeródromo municipal de Ponte de Sor (a 50 km de Tancos…), que foi completamente remodelado. Como houve dificuldades, no início, em recrutar pilotos para os “Kamov”, a EMA foi generosa e passou a oferecer 6000 euros/mês a um comandante, fora as alcavalas. Afinal só não há dinheiro é para os hélis dos Ramos, nem para aumentar o risco de voo dos pilotos militares… Para já não falar nos diferentes pesos e medidas, que o mesmo patrão (o Estado), usa para com os seus servidores.
Como ninguém, aparentemente, explicou com algum detalhe aos senhores do MAI, que operar meios aéreos não é propriamente o mesmo que colocar uma asa num carro de bombeiros, os custos da empresa não mais pararam de derrapar e o passivo já ultrapassa os 40 milhões, se é que se podem acreditar nas contas que por aí correm. Tentou-se,” in extremis” impor quotas de horas de voo à GNR, PSP, ANPC, SEF, IMTT, etc., o que tem gerado uma apreciável confusão. E agora ninguém sabe o que fazer. Daí o anzol lançado pelo MDN.
A desintonia e os desencontros, entre MDN, MAI, bem como entre as principais entidades que têm andado ligadas a esta problemática, têm sido a regra. Os incêndios, esses, continuam a surgir por geração espontânea e fazem o seu percurso placidamente.
Deve ser das alterações climáticas.

Ten. Cor. Piloto Aviador (ref.) - Cmd. Linha Aérea
João José Brandão Ferreira

http://novoadamastor.blogspot.pt/2011/08/mdn-mai-incendios-e-asneiras-escusadas.html


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Ago 2013 às 00:57)

Atmosfera cheia de fumo de incêndios não sei de onde... 

 Existe também um incêndio perto da minha residência em Loures, em Santo Antão do Tojal.. A hora de início esclarece tudo em relação ao início do incêndio!


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2013 às 01:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bombeira morre em incêndio no Caramulo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uma tristeza 

Este ano infelizmente já alguns bombeiros perderam a vida a tentar defender o nosso património florestal e os bens de muitas pessoas, merecem a nossa admiração e o nosso maior respeito.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Ago 2013 às 01:58)

MSantos disse:


> Uma tristeza
> 
> Este ano infelizmente já alguns bombeiros perderam a vida a tentar defender o nosso património florestal e os bens de muitas pessoas, merecem a nossa admiração e o nosso maior respeito.




Concordo plenamente. E desde já os meus sentimentos por esta mulher e toda a sua família. Devem estar a passar momentos díficeis. Por vezes é tanta a bondade, a valentia e vontade de ajudar, que estes guerreiros incansáveis, demonstram, que acabam por se expôr a terríveis perigos. Lutam por causas nobres, e contra a natureza, forças desiguais e imprevisíveis. A minha profunda admiração por estes senhores.

Entretanto parece que o incêndio de Silvares está a dar tréguas e já muito próximo do sopé da montanha, com a temperatura a baixar e com o nevoeiro de novo a aparecer.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2013 às 02:09)

MSantos disse:


> Uma tristeza
> 
> Este ano infelizmente já alguns bombeiros perderam a vida a tentar defender o nosso património florestal e os bens de muitas pessoas, merecem a nossa admiração e o nosso maior respeito.



Subscrevo na integra,bem...que Verão trágico,isto não pode continuar, há muita coisa para mudar...
Falando na bombeira em questão, conhecia-a razoavelmente bem, está tudo naturalmente em choque, no  fim de semana,quando for feito o funeral, Alcabideche e arredores vão lhe prestar uma enorme e merecida homenagem, estou certo disso.


----------



## Snifa (23 Ago 2013 às 09:35)

Segundo a notícia do JN o incidente que provocou a morte da bombeira e ferimentos noutros foi "estranho"


Uma bombeira morreu e seis ficaram feridos no Caramulo
Publicado ontem

actualizado hoje às 00.47



*Um incidente "estranho" com os bombeiros que manejavam uma mangueira no combate a um incêndio na serra do Caramulo, em Tondela, feriu 6 elementos e matou Ana Rita, da corporação de Alcabideche.*

Uma bombeira da corporação de Alcabideche morreu e 6 colegas sofreram queimaduras de 2.o e 3.oº graus, quinta-feira à tarde, quando combatiam as chamas em Pedronhe, Tondela, na serra do Caramulo, num incêndio que teve início na quarta-feira. *O incidente foi "muito estranho", disse o comandante operacional distrital de Aveiro, José Bismarck.*

*A** equipa de Lisboa estava, pelas 15 horas, a combater uma frente reativada. "Eram 30 elementos que estavam a combater em linha de água, ou seja, todos na mesma direção, agarrados à mangueira. De repente, foram apanhados pelas chamas e ficaram todos caídos. Não se entende", disse o comandante, que duvida que tenha sido obra do vento. "Estando 30 homens na mesma direção, ter-se-iam apercebido da mudança de vento e cada um teria fugido para seu lado... mas caíram todos juntos, e no mesmo sentido", explicou.
*


A bombeira que morreu esteve desaparecida durante algum tempo. A equipa encontrava-se em zona com muita vegetação e declive de 60%. "Foram necessárias cordas para retirar os feridos, a principal preocupação. Ao contabilizá-los, detetou-se a falta de uma bombeira. Estava sem vida, camuflada pela vegetação", disse Bismarck. O ministro da Administração Interna, Miguel

Macedo, já lamentou o óbito.

"Vai ser necessário abrir inquérito e falar com os bombeiros para se perceber o que se passou e retirarmos ensinamentos", acrescentou Bismarck. Segundo o mesmo responsável, entre os 6 feridos, dois sofreram queimaduras de 3.o grau "em grande extensão do corpo". 

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3383021

realmente estranho, pelo relato ,e obviamente especulando, terá sido alguma espécie de "tornado" com ventos muito fortes e localizado, causado pelas elevadas temperaturas, fogos intensos costumam criar situações de ventos fortes localizados e até tornados, causados pela ascenção de ar quente, um vento de tal maneira forte que terá derrubado os bombeiros?

Mais um acidente lamentável, com consequências trágicas


----------



## vitamos (23 Ago 2013 às 09:57)

Snifa disse:


> Segundo a notícia do JN o incidente que provocou a morte da bombeira e ferimentos noutros foi "estranho"
> 
> 
> Uma bombeira morreu e seis ficaram feridos no Caramulo
> ...




Ontem na RTP2, Domingos Xavier Viegas que estuda estas matérias há muitos anos, obivamente ainda sem todos os dados disponíveis sobre esta tragédia, lembrava bem que mesmo conhendo o comportamento do fogo, existe sempre um conjunto de situações que pode ser imprevísivel (ver se encontro a entrevista). 

Esses mesmo que são "interessantes" (entre aspas claro face á tragedia) de estudar para prevenir no futuro e conhecer melhor aquilo que pode acontecer num TO...


----------



## AnDré (23 Ago 2013 às 10:29)

Bom dia,

Esta madrugada, uma das encostas da serra da Luz, em Odivelas, também ardeu, ameaçando algumas casas. Não deu para perceber se chegou a arder algum imóvel. O Gilmet tirou algumas fotografias ao sucedido. Deverá partilhar em breve.

Ontem, em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, o fogo dizimou soitos, pinhais e muitas culturas. Dada a geografia do local e das culturas que envolvem a aldeia, muito dificilmente a mesma poderia ser tomada pelas chamas. Ainda assim foram ameaçadas uma série de casas existentes fora do núcleo central da aldeia.
Nos próximos dias a ver se consigo imagens captadas por familiares meus que lá se encontram.

Por fim, duas imagens do fogo da serra da Carregueira, há dois dias, também aqui mencionado, tiradas a partir de Caneças.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Ago 2013 às 12:33)

Madrugada de sobressalto na Covilhã. Desde as 4h50 que lavra um incêndio às portas da cidade, junto a Cantar Galo.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (23 Ago 2013 às 12:51)

DESABAFO E REVOLTA
 Mais uma combatente que partiu, mas deixem-me deixar aqui um desabafo, não uma critica um desabafo mesmo e pessoal, hoje, e de cabeça mais fria ainda me custa a acreditar nas imagens que vi ontem, é que faz-me bastante confusão como é que uma GRIF (Grupo de Reforço) se deixou apanhar daquela maneira, não estou a falar num ato desesperado de salvar bens e casas como o que vitimou o Pedro na Covilhã, não estou a falar num ataque inicial em que o vento mudou de repente como o que vitimou o Vítor em Miranda isso são coisas que todos nós sabemos acontecem , não deveriam acontecer mas acontecem, estou a falar num grupo de reforço que à partida tem entre 25 a 30 combatentes, por certo alguns deles com muitas horas de fogo e de formação de certeza, 5 a 6 viaturas e pelo menos 1 elemento de comando, algo de muito estranho aconteceu, se é dos livros e não sei as circunstancias em que se deu o acidente, mas pelo vi nas imagens e somente isso, é dos livros como dizia que não se combate uma frente ou mesmo uma reativação de fogo num sitio daqueles, (caminho florestal a meia encosta com um declive de cerca 60% na parte inferior e mais de 2m de altura na parte superior), qualquer descuido num sitio destes poderá ser fatal para a segurança dos operacionais, tem e ser explicado o porquê de estarem ali e o que realmente aconteceu, quem deu a ordem para expor tantos homens como viaturas Àquela insegurança, eu sei que no calor do incendio nem sempre avaliamos da melhor maneira as situações mas o que vi e continuando a dizer que nao sei as circunstancias este tipo de situações não pode acontecer, ouvi o comandante distrital de Aveiro dizer que não tem explicações, o certo é que estamos a falar e pelo que li, haveria só  uma linha de agua montada desfiladeiro abaixo (Quem protege a retaguarda?), temos de perceber o porquê, temos de procurar culpados porque a culpa não pode ficar sempre solteira, e a Madalena ganhou uma heroína , mas perdeu a mãe aos 4 anos. Paz à tua alma Ana Rita as melhoras Bernardo, foi só mesmo um desabafo meus amigos.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Ago 2013 às 13:30)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Madrugada de sobressalto na Covilhã. Desde as 4h50 que lavra um incêndio às portas da cidade, junto a Cantar Galo.



É lamentável Pedro, ver a nossa floresta a arder e o verde da montanha desaparecer.

A essa hora, devia estar no local menos de 20C de temperatura, portanto não são condições climatéricas adversas às 4h30 da madrugada. Também ninguém trabalha na floresta a essa hora!
Nem havia estradas no local onde terá começado.

É apenas mão criminosa e quando assim é..


----------



## CptRena (23 Ago 2013 às 13:49)

Webcam do meteocovilha 





http://www.meteocovilha.com/web.html


----------



## vitamos (23 Ago 2013 às 13:51)

Paulo H disse:


> A essa hora, devia estar no local menos de 20C de temperatura, portanto não são condições climatéricas adversas às 4h30 da madrugada. Também ninguém trabalha na floresta a essa hora!



Apenas um reparo: Condições Meteorológicas (e não climatéricas). Sei que não é relevante para o contexto em causa, mas nunca é demais lembrar


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2013 às 14:21)

vitamos disse:


> Ontem na RTP2, Domingos Xavier Viegas que estuda estas matérias há muitos anos, obivamente ainda sem todos os dados disponíveis sobre esta tragédia, lembrava bem que mesmo conhendo o comportamento do fogo, existe sempre um conjunto de situações que pode ser imprevísivel (ver se encontro a entrevista). Esses mesmo que são "interessantes" (entre aspas claro face á tragedia) de estudar para prevenir no futuro e conhecer melhor aquilo que pode acontecer num TO...



[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/Pym4KWL9CYYRjoIWcihL"]RazÃµes para a morte dos bombeiros - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Agreste (23 Ago 2013 às 15:28)

A questão é que estes últimos 12 dias tiveram mais de 200 incêndios por dia. E isso corresponde a mais de metade de todos os incêndios desde 1 de junho até agora. Agosto está a arrasar o efectivo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Ago 2013 às 16:26)

Bom apesar de dominados os incêndios da serra do Caramulo, acho que há ainda muito trabalho, pelo menos os canadairs e helicópteros voltaram ao TO, e de Silvares vejo ainda uma coluna de fumo. Várias cinzas estão de novo a cair por estes lados. Vamos lá ver se é desta que o incêndio é extinto!


----------



## Paulo H (23 Ago 2013 às 16:33)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom apesar de dominados os incêndios da serra do Caramulo, acho que há ainda muito trabalho, pelo menos os canadairs e helicópteros voltaram ao TO, e de Silvares vejo ainda uma coluna de fumo. Várias cinzas estão de novo a cair por estes lados. Vamos lá ver se é desta que o incêndio é extinto!



É uma área ardida muito extensa, pelo que a fase de rescaldo é também prolongada. Por vezes, árvores como castanheiros ou oliveiras de grande porte, continuam a fumegar durante 1 semana. Ocorre combustão lenta mesmo no subsolo desde o interior dos troncos até junto às raízes. Andar sobre as cinzas nesses locais é também um perigo, pois continua em brasa por baixo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Ago 2013 às 18:57)

Reativação do incêndio de Silvares/Serra do Caramulo às 18:16h e com duas frentes. Parece que ainda não é desta.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2013 às 19:24)

Tarde muito complicada um pouco por todos os distritos do interior norte e centro e também nos distritos de Santarém, Lisboa e Setúbal:






http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Publico/fogoslist2007.asp?export=kml

O panorama no interior é de valores de humidade relativa muitos baixos e temperaturas acima dos 30 ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Ago 2013 às 20:45)

Situação de novo a complicar-se com a aproximação de uma das frentes de incêndio a Muna de Besteiros, sopé da serra do Caramulo. O incêndio está a ser arrastado para norte, provavelmente por ação do vento. Continua muito fumo centrado na frente de incêndio.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Ago 2013 às 21:19)

Finalmente tive acesso à internet a partir de um computador.

Partilho uma fotografia do incêndio de Góis/Pampilhosa pelas 15h10 do dia do incêndio:

Pampilhosa em baixo à direita.







Tenho muitas mais fotografias, mas em formato RAW, e aqui não tenho oportunidade de converter para jpg ou outro formato que me permita partilhar a fotografia.


----------



## ACalado (23 Ago 2013 às 22:08)

Por esta hora ainda temos uma frente bem perto de casas na encosta... Triste


----------



## AJB (23 Ago 2013 às 23:10)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> DESABAFO E REVOLTA
> Mais uma combatente que partiu, mas deixem-me deixar aqui um desabafo, não uma critica um desabafo mesmo e pessoal, hoje, e de cabeça mais fria ainda me custa a acreditar nas imagens que vi ontem, é que faz-me bastante confusão como é que uma GRIF (Grupo de Reforço) se deixou apanhar daquela maneira, não estou a falar num ato desesperado de salvar bens e casas como o que vitimou o Pedro na Covilhã, não estou a falar num ataque inicial em que o vento mudou de repente como o que vitimou o Vítor em Miranda isso são coisas que todos nós sabemos acontecem , não deveriam acontecer mas acontecem, estou a falar num grupo de reforço que à partida tem entre 25 a 30 combatentes, por certo alguns deles com muitas horas de fogo e de formação de certeza, 5 a 6 viaturas e pelo menos 1 elemento de comando, algo de muito estranho aconteceu, se é dos livros e não sei as circunstancias em que se deu o acidente, mas pelo vi nas imagens e somente isso, é dos livros como dizia que não se combate uma frente ou mesmo uma reativação de fogo num sitio daqueles, (caminho florestal a meia encosta com um declive de cerca 60% na parte inferior e mais de 2m de altura na parte superior), qualquer descuido num sitio destes poderá ser fatal para a segurança dos operacionais, tem e ser explicado o porquê de estarem ali e o que realmente aconteceu, quem deu a ordem para expor tantos homens como viaturas Àquela insegurança, eu sei que no calor do incendio nem sempre avaliamos da melhor maneira as situações mas o que vi e continuando a dizer que nao sei as circunstancias este tipo de situações não pode acontecer, ouvi o comandante distrital de Aveiro dizer que não tem explicações, o certo é que estamos a falar e pelo que li, haveria só  uma linha de agua montada desfiladeiro abaixo (Quem protege a retaguarda?), temos de perceber o porquê, temos de procurar culpados porque a culpa não pode ficar sempre solteira, e a Madalena ganhou uma heroína , mas perdeu a mãe aos 4 anos. Paz à tua alma Ana Rita as melhoras Bernardo, foi só mesmo um desabafo meus amigos.



de facto...a liga dos bombeiros que meta a mao na consciencia e altere alguns temas da formação inicial de ombeiro e de chefe de equipa...é urgente senão isto vai se repetir!
Introduzir a "zona do Homem morto" é fundamental, como cps e protocol laces...
é urgente ainda reforçar as equipas gauf...5 equipas não é nada...no minimo deveriam ser 8 a 10...devem voltar ao "esquema" de 2009...
isto tem mesmo que mudar...ha muitos tecnicos neste momento, com formção gauf, que estao disponiveis para colaborar e formar equipas de reforço das actuais...essa proposta ja foi para o icnf e ja foi transmitida a anpc...la ficou em alguma gaveta de lisboa...neste momento facilmente se constituiam mais 3 a 4 equipas gauf...para começarem a funcionar segunda...
e a proxima semana vai complicar tanto...


----------



## kelinha (24 Ago 2013 às 04:49)

spiritmind disse:


> Por esta hora ainda temos uma frente bem perto de casas na encosta... Triste



Olá. Desculpa a pergunta, pode parecer idiota, mas não sou daí... Esse incêndio está muito longe da zona da Bouça Velha, não está? Achas que poderá haver alguma possibilidade que avance nesse sentido? Sei que não podemos adivinhar, mas não sei a direcção em que está o vento, não percebo nadinha... Obrigada


----------



## ALV72 (24 Ago 2013 às 08:09)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Finalmente tive acesso à internet a partir de um computador.
> 
> Partilho uma fotografia do incêndio de Góis/Pampilhosa pelas 15h10 do dia do incêndio:
> 
> ...




Olá Duarte, esse parque Eólico que se vê á direita qual é ?
João


----------



## Black_Heart (24 Ago 2013 às 09:27)

kelinha disse:


> Olá. Desculpa a pergunta, pode parecer idiota, mas não sou daí... Esse incêndio está muito longe da zona da Bouça Velha, não está? Achas que poderá haver alguma possibilidade que avance nesse sentido? Sei que não podemos adivinhar, mas não sei a direcção em que está o vento, não percebo nadinha... Obrigada



Sim, é bastante longe. Pelo menos para já está bastante longe, aquilo está feio


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2013 às 12:43)

*Hotel e Parque de Campismo na Serra da Estrela evacuados*



> O Parque de Campismo do Pião e o Hotel Varanda dos Carqueijais foram evacuados durante a manhã de hoje devido ao violento incêndio que lavra desde a madrugada de sexta-feira no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela.
> Em declarações à Lusa, o oficial de ligação da GNR, capitão Luís Patrício, explicou que as duas unidades foram evacuadas como "medida de precaução e segurança para as pessoas", já que as chamas começaram a progredir naquele sentido.
> 
> A mesma fonte, que se encontra no teatro de operações, explicou que o Parque de Campismo foi evacuado às 6:00. No local estavam mais de 200 pessoas.
> ...



Fonte:http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=83043


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Ago 2013 às 15:41)

Boa tarde,

Situação muito complicada em Chaves! 

Na aldeia ao lado da minha ardeu tudo até ao cemiterio da freguesia (Santo António de Monforte), a minha mae acaba de me ligar pois a estrada de acesso á minha aldeia foi cortada e não tinha meios de subir de Chaves para Paradela de Monforte. Foi com lágrimas nos olhos que me falou do que se está a passar. 

Ardeu tudo! Lamadarcos, Vila Frade, Santo António de Monforte, Vila Verde da Raia! 

Arde também em Calvão... Já ontem foi Outeiro Seco! Uma calamidade!



> Chaves com mais área ardida num dia do que no ano passado
> Quatro meios aéreos e 143 bombeiros combatem hoje dois incêndios no concelho de Chaves
> 
> Quatro meios aéreos e 143 bombeiros combatem hoje dois incêndios no concelho de Chaves onde, desde sexta-feira, já arderam mais hectares do que em todo o ano passado, disse fonte da autarquia.
> ...



*TVI24*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Ago 2013 às 18:27)

ALV72 disse:


> Olá Duarte, esse parque Eólico que se vê á direita qual é ?
> João



Não faço a menor ideia, não sou da zona e este é apenas o segundo ano que venho cá passar uns dias de férias. De qualquer das maneiras se pesquisar, situa-se sensivelmente a Norte da Pampilhosa da Serra.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Ago 2013 às 22:43)

Boa noite! Situação de Silvares/Serra do Caramulo, sem fim marcado. Mais um dia de aflição em Carvalhal da Mulher e Muna de Besteiros, depois de o incêndio ter só uma frente ativa e que parecia estar quase dominada, lá vem de repente mais reacendimentos com o vento forte. Por agora continua impiedosa a  frente do sopé que continua a avançar para norte, e a outra encontra-se ainda no meio da vertente, camuflada com o fumo, mas penso que dominada. Não gosto de dar palpites sobre o trabalho dos outros, mas talvez se tivessem chamado um canadair para se juntar aos dois helicópteros enquanto o incêndio estava só com uma frente e o vento não era tão forte, o incêndio fosse dominado, embora eu não saiba era possível ou não e quais as condições do terreno.


----------



## AJB (24 Ago 2013 às 23:24)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite! Situação de Silvares/Serra do Caramulo, sem fim marcado. Mais um dia de aflição em Carvalhal da Mulher e Muna de Besteiros, depois de o incêndio ter só uma frente ativa e que parecia estar quase dominada, lá vem de repente mais reacendimentos com o vento forte. Por agora continua impiedosa a  frente do sopé que continua a avançar para norte, e a outra encontra-se ainda no meio da vertente, camuflada com o fumo, mas penso que dominada. Não gosto de dar palpites sobre o trabalho dos outros, mas talvez se tivessem chamado um canadair para se juntar aos dois helicópteros enquanto o incêndio estava só com uma frente e o vento não era tão forte, o incêndio fosse dominado, embora eu não saiba era possível ou não e quais as condições do terreno.



esquece os canadairs...isso é trabalho de pessoal por terra...andaram aí canadairs,2 e não resolveram...com reacendimentos conta ai com fogo ate quinta pelo menos...os meios aereos baixam a intensidade e a velocidade de uma frente, mas não a extinguem...

sempre pensei que extinguissem esse incendioentre quinta e ontem...enganei me...agora com o agravamento da meteo acho muito complicado, a não ser que acabe area florestal...


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Ago 2013 às 01:42)

Incêndio finalmente dominado, vamos lá ver se é desta que é extinto. Espero que não hajam reacendimentos.  Entretanto o vento vai soprando de oeste e o fumo está todo a ser empurrado para a minha zona, que cheiro terrível.


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2013 às 08:54)

Bom dia, 

ambiente doentio e com forte cheiro a queimado neste momento sobre o Porto, uma bruma amarelada de fumo cobre a cidade, trazida pelos ventos de NE..

Fotos tiradas agora mesmo de minha casa:

Cidade da Maia:







Zona Ocidental da Cidade:







Direcção Noroeste:







Impressionante o cheiro a mato queimado que entra até para o interior das casas.. ..


----------



## Stinger (25 Ago 2013 às 09:13)

Esse vento trouxe essa bruma toda para cá , toda a noite nao consegui dormir devido ao forte cheiro a queimado dentro de casa ...

Fora dela o cheiro é mesmo intenso e toda a regiao do grande porto está sob esta bruma


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2013 às 11:25)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Incêndio finalmente dominado, vamos lá ver se é desta que é extinto. Espero que não hajam reacendimentos.  Entretanto o vento vai soprando de oeste e o fumo está todo a ser empurrado para a minha zona, que cheiro terrível.



Parece que as coisas complicaram-se durante a madrugada,  o incêndio segue com 2 frentes activas. Nem imagino a área ardida, deve ser brutal.


----------



## Sérgio Gonçalve (25 Ago 2013 às 12:08)

Bom dia,

alguém sabe se há problemas com site da proteção civil??
aqui não consigo aceder a nenhum ponto do site... alguém está ter esse problema?


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2013 às 12:18)

Sérgio Gonçalve disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> alguém sabe se há problemas com site da proteção civil??
> aqui não consigo aceder a nenhum ponto do site... alguém está ter esse problema?



O site está em baixo tanto o da Protecção Civil como o site 112.pt.


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2013 às 12:21)

Problema pontual. Está disponível de novo.


----------



## Sérgio Gonçalve (25 Ago 2013 às 12:27)

Agreste disse:


> Problema pontual. Está disponível de novo.



continuo sem acesso. Vamos esperar que se resolva rapidamente. Alguém conhece mais algum sitio com informação fiável sobre ocorrências ativas?


----------



## ALV72 (25 Ago 2013 às 16:16)

Sérgio Gonçalve disse:


> continuo sem acesso. Vamos esperar que se resolva rapidamente. Alguém conhece mais algum sitio com informação fiável sobre ocorrências ativas?



Está normal.

http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx

João


----------



## AnDré (25 Ago 2013 às 16:44)

Algumas imagens do incêndio que começou na madrugada do dia 22 na serra de Santa Helena - Várzea da Serra - Tarouca, e que ao longo do dia queimou soitos, culturas e pinhais na freguesia de Várzea, ameaçando algumas casas.

Madrugada de 22, encosta de Santa Helena, vista de Tarouca.






Imagem do blog Tarouca Hoje.



Em Várzea, avançando sobre os soitos:











Entrando na aldeia, pelo lado norte:











E ameaçando algumas casas:








Fotografias de José Cabral e de André Filipe Rodrigues.


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Ago 2013 às 16:51)

Grande incendio a chegar a minha freguesia ainda hoje de manha lá estive e estava calmo, mas com este vento
Visivel na minha webcam
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IVIANADO4


----------



## 1337 (25 Ago 2013 às 17:01)

A situação em Ponte de Lima está muito complicada, já vi muitas ambulancias do INEM a passar, algo de muito grave se passa, o incendio tem uma porpução gigantesca, e está muito próxima de várias habitações na fresguesia de Vitorino Piães e na freguesia de Facha.
Da minha casa apenas tenho um angulo de fotografia.






O vento tornou-se moderado de norte, a temperatura é de 30ºC, nada que ajude os bombeiros..


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Ago 2013 às 17:04)

1337 disse:


> A situação em Ponte de Lima está muito complicada, já vi muitas ambulancias do INEM a passar, algo de muito grave se passa, o incendio tem uma porpução gigantesca, e está muito próxima de várias habitações na fresguesia de Vitorino Piães e na freguesia de Facha.
> Da minha casa apenas tenho um angulo de fotografia.
> 
> O vento tornou-se moderado de norte, a temperatura é de 30ºC, nada que ajude os bombeiros..



Boas, 
Era mesmo esse que de manha estava calmo, mas com o vento tem progredido para nascente do concelho de Viana, é o mesmo que se vê da minha casa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Ago 2013 às 20:53)

Mais uma vez o incêndio da Serra do Caramulo foi dominado, nunca mais param os reacendimentos. Mas hoje curiosamente, os fogo não pegou no sopé do Caramulo, foi no meio da vertente, onde já não ardia há cerca de 2 dias, algo deve ter ficado em brasa, ou então num cenário pior, o fogo voltou a ser ateado.


----------



## fishisco (25 Ago 2013 às 21:04)

bom hj aqui na minha zona foi um dia dificil, decidiram q um monte devia arder e assim o fizeram. varias casas ficaram em risco, arderam varias vinhas e campos de milho e nem 1 meio aereo.. chego a casa e vejo um simulacro a "comemorar" os 25 anos do incendio do chiado e pergunto: sera que aqueles bombeiros n faziam falta em incendios a seria?


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2013 às 21:54)

Boas, 

Situação complicada esta tarde na Maia - Vilar da Luz, grande incêndio com várias frentes e que se estendeu até à auto-estrada

cá fica uma foto:







Daqui a pouco coloco um video que fiz.


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2013 às 22:04)

De Braga a meio da tarde viam-se 2 focos de incêndio, um mais longe (a norte), outro mais perto (a leste), em locais que não sei precisar, e ambos pareciam dominados antes do início da noite.


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2013 às 22:06)

Cá fica o video, não tinha a camera de filmar comigo, teve que ser com o telemóvel ( ver *720 p* )

Uma das frentes bastante intensa ameaçou casas, não fosse a rápida actuação dos bombeiros e uma casa esteve prestes a arder...

[ame="http://youtu.be/ye__WA1mP6Y"]http://youtu.be/ye__WA1mP6Y[/ame]


Incêndio complicado , esta frente do video era a mais perto da estrada e casas, o incêndio acontecia numa zona de vale e com declive acentuado e de difícil acesso... valeu a ajuda de dois aviões..


----------



## Agreste (26 Ago 2013 às 00:48)

363 ignições superando o valor máximo alcançado a 15 de agosto mas com menos gente mobilizada. O padrão destrutivo segue os fins de semana e os feriados.

Mais de 4 mil ignições só nos últimos 15 dias de um total de 10 mil


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2013 às 09:04)

Muito fumo em Braga devido a um incêndio por detrás do Sameiro


----------



## boneli (26 Ago 2013 às 09:56)

Vince disse:


> Muito fumo em Braga devido a um incêndio por detrás do Sameiro



Esse é mesmo incêndio de ontem, que voltou a reacender. É em Briteiros. Toda esta zona por trás do Sameiro tem uma vasta área de floresta nos concelhos de Braga, Póvoa do Lanhoso e Guimarães. Felizmente não é floresta continua, no entanto tem alta carga combustível pois não é limpa..normal! A ver se a conseguem controlar durante a manhã. Possivelmente irei até lá.


----------



## Nunotex (26 Ago 2013 às 10:04)

boneli disse:


> Esse é mesmo incêndio de ontem, que voltou a reacender. É em Briteiros. Toda esta zona por trás do Sameiro tem uma vasta área de floresta nos concelhos de Braga, Póvoa do Lanhoso e Guimarães. Felizmente não é floresta continua, no entanto tem alta carga combustível pois não é limpa..normal! A ver se a conseguem controlar durante a manhã. Possivelmente irei até lá.



"Um Incêndio está a deflagrar em Espinho (Sameiro) , uma habitação está neste momento a ser protegida pelos bombeiros (80) que encontram no local a combater o mesmo incêndio, de salientar ainda que a TV DO MINHO está no local e segundo informação da mesma o vento que se faz sentir no local é forte e por isso está a dificultar o trablaho dos bombeiros.
A Estrada que liga Sameiro a Santa Leucádia está cortada neste momento."


----------



## boneli (26 Ago 2013 às 11:50)

Nunotex disse:


> "Um Incêndio está a deflagrar em Espinho (Sameiro) , uma habitação está neste momento a ser protegida pelos bombeiros (80) que encontram no local a combater o mesmo incêndio, de salientar ainda que a TV DO MINHO está no local e segundo informação da mesma o vento que se faz sentir no local é forte e por isso está a dificultar o trablaho dos bombeiros.
> A Estrada que liga Sameiro a Santa Leucádia está cortada neste momento."



Vim agora de lá. Basicamente tem duas frentes. Uma ainda em Briteiros mais pequena e que estava quase controlada e a outra frente em Espinho. Está a subir a encosta o que torna o combate mais difícil e já está junto ao Sameiro. A estrada que está cortada está a ser utilizada para tentar controlar o fogo. O problema é se passa essa mesma estrada.  Esta frente terá cerca de 3 km. Muito vento e acessos nulos  no entanto pela forma que está a decorrer o combate e pelo os colegas disseram acredito que durante o inicio da tarde estará dominado. Claro que não é certo.


----------



## boneli (26 Ago 2013 às 13:42)

Um bom exemplo da cultura, civismo, educação para não dizer outras palavras. Não me surpreende o que vi pois já sei do que a casa gasta e é o pão nosso de cada dia, mas a minha vontade nessas alturas é meter-me dentro da viatura e regressar ao Quartel. 

Vi á pouco uma reportagem da SIC do incêndio em Oliveira do Hospital....o fogo a decorrer e a população na procissão a LANÇAR FOGUETES!!!! Parece quase surreal. Isto revolta-me de tal maneira..e se os bombeiros chamam a atenção ou chamam as autoridades que não voltem á aldeia tão cedo!!!! 
*Para quê andar a discutir questões operacionais com palavras técnicas muito bonitas se a educação e a educação simplesmente não existe!!!!*

A população não quer saber, as autoridades competentes não querem saber, alias todos querem saber quando o seu quintal está a arder...já sei que vai haver criticas mas é o que sinto e que o vejo!!!  Se muita coisa tem que mudar no combate aos fogos comecem pela educação e civismo que já era meio caminho andado!!!
Já vi aqui colegas a falar em percentagens, relativamente a quantidade de fogos postos ou fogos negligentes...90% deste tipo fogo 20% é posto!
Relativamente aos números por favor quando os utilizarem pelo menos justifiquem-no com estudos...pois não conseguem porque basicamente não estudos profundos sobre esta temática ca em Portugal.

Pois eu também não os sei. mas do meu ponto de vista e pela experiência que tenho e uma opinião de alguém que combate incêndios á quase 15 anos e foi bombeiro em duas regiões completamente diferentes, a grande esmagadora maioria dos fogos são por negligência...não arrisco um numero em concreto mas penso que mais de 70% são atos negligentes. Atenção que os números podem variar de região para região...e já agora porque é que existem concelhos que têm grandes áreas florestais e estes números não se aplicam porque simplesmente não têm fogos?????  Simplesmente passam ao lado desta calamidade.

Mais uma questão que deviam ter cuidado é quando falam de bombeiros de outros países e tentam fazer comparações....pois podia dizer muita coisa no entanto só relembro que em 2004 morreram 4 bombeiros chilenos na zona de Vila do Rei. Considerados dos melhores do mundo....e eram máquinas autenticas no terreno mas morreram! Bombeiros Americanos vieram aqui á quase 20 anos dar formação. Pois foram embora ao fim de 2 dias, porque simplesmente o terreno e vegetação era diferente!!! Se muitas das vezes os Incêndios variam muito de região para região imaginem de pais para pais. Eles são bons lá porque são realidades diferentes...*mas digo e repito sem nenhum problema há muita coisa que deveria mudar na organização e combate a incêndios cá em Portugal*. Mas cada macaco no seu galho. Podemos beber alguma coisa do que se faz lá fora, no entanto as coisas devem ser bem pensadas.


----------



## GabKoost (26 Ago 2013 às 14:07)

boneli disse:


> Um bom exemplo da cultura, civismo, educação para não dizer outras palavras. Não me surpreende o que vi pois já sei do que a casa gasta e é o pão nosso de cada dia, mas a minha vontade nessas alturas é meter-me dentro da viatura e regressar ao Quartel.
> 
> Vi á pouco uma reportagem da SIC do incêndio em Oliveira do Hospital....o fogo a decorrer e a população na procissão a LANÇAR FOGUETES!!!! Parece quase surreal.



Viste as canas dos foguetes? 

Porque é expressamente proibido por lei  uso deste dispositivo.

Hoje em dia, e porque conheço muitos fogueteiros, usa tudo um dispositivo de lançamento por tubos diferente que é muito mais seguro e visa impedir a ignição.


----------



## GabKoost (26 Ago 2013 às 14:13)

Vince disse:


> Muito fumo em Braga devido a um incêndio por detrás do Sameiro



E visto do outro lado da janela do meu quarto (ver em 1080p):



Andam neste momento um helicóptero e 2 aviões diferentes com reservatório grande.

O helicóptero deve abastecer em reservatórios na montanha mas os outros aviões, pelo tempo que demoram, devem ir a uma barragem qualquer.

De realçar que este fogo está a por em causa muitas habitações que estão na vertente aqui patente.

A origem, mais uma vez, só pode ser criminosa. Nesta zona não há qualquer tipo de actividade. O meu pai que é caçador diz que o mato, nesta parte da montanha, tem por vezes mais de 2 metros. Mais pela manhã era uma frente de talvez um Km e com diversos focos a aparecerem ao longo do que o meu pai diz ser um caminho que leva ao Sameiro.

E agora pergunto!!

PORQUE É QUE AS CÂMARAS NÃO IDENTIFICAM OS DONOS DAS PARCELAS ANTES DO VERÃO E EXIGEM QUE AS MESMAS SEJAM LIMPAS ANTES DO MÊS DE JULHO?

É que estes tipos só querem plantar pragas de eucaliptos e ir passear para a praia o resto do ano à espera do dinheiro da madeira! Limpezas do monte? NADA.

Já é tempo de TODAS AS CÂMARAS obrigarem os proprietários a limpar. Se não tem recursos para isso então mete-se tudo a leilão e quem tiver mesmo com capacidade de andar nos negócios da silvicultura que fique com os terrenos.
*
Isso assim não pode continuar.*


----------



## amando96 (26 Ago 2013 às 14:27)

O problema é que a maior parte desses terrenos deve ser da câmara, têm lá dinheiro para limpar mato...


----------



## GabKoost (26 Ago 2013 às 14:36)

amando96 disse:


> O problema é que a maior parte desses terrenos deve ser da câmara, têm lá dinheiro para limpar mato...



Não sei como é na tua região.

Aqui posso te dizer que a vastíssima maioria são propriedade de privados.

O negócio da madeira dá dinheiro a rodos. Se tiveste a sorte de herdar uma grande área não precisas de trabalhar. Todos os anos deitas abaixo uns Hectares e podes ir relaxar para casa.

O problema é que certo tipo de pessoas não investe 1 cêntimo na limpeza dos matos. Estão habituado ao tempo antigo em que as pessoas ainda lhes pagavam para ir cortar os matos em carros de bois para as camas dos animais.

Desde que a agricultura tradicional acabou que os Incêndios multiplicam-se. Antes nem que quisessem incendiar só raramente, em certos sítios, é que conseguiam. Hoje, o mato é tanto que basta um isqueiro para arrumar com centenas de Hectares.

Os proprietários deveriam ser mesmo obrigados a comprovar a limpeza dos terrenos.

Mas a câmara pensa lá bem nisso. Eles andam lá de fato e gravata nos gabinetes com AC em guerras partidárias.

Só aparecem para falar de incêndios para dar as condolências às pessoas.


----------



## Agreste (26 Ago 2013 às 14:41)

GabKoost disse:


> PORQUE É QUE AS CÂMARAS NÃO IDENTIFICAM OS DONOS DAS PARCELAS ANTES DO VERÃO E EXIGEM QUE AS MESMAS SEJAM LIMPAS ANTES DO MÊS DE JULHO?
> 
> Já é tempo de TODAS AS CÂMARAS obrigarem os proprietários a limpar. Se não tem recursos para isso então mete-se tudo a leilão e quem tiver mesmo com capacidade de andar nos negócios da silvicultura que fique com os terrenos.



Só se pode expropriar o que tem dono. Muitos dos terrenos não têm dono identificado. O cadastro nacional é dos anos 60 e em muitos concelhos do país não chegou a ser feito. 

O concelho de Loulé (e também Tavira e São Brás de Alportel) que é o maior concelho do Algarve não tem cadastro. Não é possível confirmar as medições dos terrenos que os proprietários julgam ser seus. Em muitos casos, sobretudo nas zonas mais caras roubaram-se m2 para construir.


----------



## GabKoost (26 Ago 2013 às 14:45)

boneli disse:
			
		

> Esse é mesmo incêndio de ontem, que voltou a reacender. É em Briteiros. Toda esta zona por trás do Sameiro tem uma vasta área de floresta nos concelhos de Braga, Póvoa do Lanhoso e Guimarães. Felizmente não é floresta continua, no entanto tem alta carga combustível pois não é limpa..normal! A ver se a conseguem controlar durante a manhã. Possivelmente irei até lá.



Não creio que seja o mesmo.

A zona que estava a arder ontem fica ainda bem longe desta e a alguns bons km.

Se fosse o mesmo incêndio teria de ter passado, como dizes, por zonas descontínuas e por diversas habitações que se encontram na montanha.

Esse, é um incêndio distinto.


----------



## Agreste (26 Ago 2013 às 14:51)

Instituto geográfico do exército. Até há pouco tempo o cadastro nacional era isto...

http://www.igeo.pt/instituto/organizacao/cartograma_conservacao_continente.htm


----------



## GabKoost (26 Ago 2013 às 14:51)

> Só se pode expropriar o que tem dono. Muitos dos terrenos não têm dono identificado. O cadastro nacional é dos anos 60 e em muitos concelhos do país não chegou a ser feito.
> 
> O concelho de Loulé (e também Tavira e São Brás de Alportel) que é o maior concelho do Algarve não tem cadastro. Não é possível confirmar as medições dos terrenos que os proprietários julgam ser seus. Em muitos casos, sobretudo nas zonas mais caras roubaram-se m2 para construir.



Na minha região a vasta maioria tem dono e estão devidamente limitados com marcos e pilares.

No Minho, a intensa ocupação do território em termos agrícolas e pastoris (antes da introdução das árvores de crescimento rápido para indústria madeireira) raramente deixaram terreno sem dono.

Os montes que separam Braga de Guimarães, por exemplo, tem todos donos e quase nenhuns tratam deles a não ser para deitar abaixo as árvores. 

Apenas nas áreas serranas mais interiores é que se encontram grandes extensões sem dono.

Nos baixos-médios termos dos vales, onde a ocupação humana é forte, não existem territórios de ninguém. É também nesta zona onde existe mais florestas industriais e onde mais incêndios ocorrem.

Há sim, nesta região do NO, um enorme desleixo sobre um assunto facilmente fiscalizável.


----------



## AJB (26 Ago 2013 às 14:55)

GabKoost disse:


> Não sei como é na tua região.
> 
> Aqui posso te dizer que a vastíssima maioria são propriedade de privados.
> 
> ...



Desculpa dizer te isto mas tens mesmo que te informar melhor antes de escreveres o que escreves sob pena das tuas suposições estarem erradas a partida!
Achas que é facil saber de quem são os terrenos florestais por este país fora?
Vai para esse monte que esta a arder agora e tenta identificar os proprietarios? Queres 20 euros por cada hectar completo identificado? Dou te!
E mesmo que alguns se conhecem, muitos são pessoas idosas que nem dinheiro tem para os medicamentos quanto mais para limpar o mato!
As camaras, algumas, fazem o que podem, mas como deves saber, o estado local tambem esta em crise e euros não abundam...alias os que ha disponiveis estao a ser "queimados" nesses 2 aviões e 1 hl que ves...
quando falas em limpeza de terrenos, ou melhor, quando escreves, antes devias dar uma leitura atenta no Decreto-Lei 124/2006, republicado pelo Decreto-Lei 17/2009...
depois de o leres manda um post a dizer se mantens a mesma opinião que tens sobre a limpeza dos matos...
é que, julgo saberes, vives numa zona com belos crescimentos de vegetação...achas mesmo que se conegue limpar matos todos os anos? achas mesmo que se deve limpar os matos das Serras? Ve lá...vai ao Seguimento do regresso a Portugal do urso-Pardo...é que são com arvores muito bonitas e todas podadas não regressa de certeza...
vives num país com um clima sobretudo mediterranico e tambem algum maritimo...queres milagres? queres que não arda?antes de ca andarmos todos ja havia fogo por isso aprende é a viver com ele...ele sem ti sobrevive, tu sem ele não


----------



## Agreste (26 Ago 2013 às 14:59)

Se eu te mudar os marcos e roubar-te terreno não tens como o provar. Não há registo da propriedade. Não há nenhuma carta com as medidas. Não foram feitas medições. É a tua palavra contra a minha.

É isso que falta fazer. 50% do país tem a informação cadastral geométrica, não sei se as folhas estão já todas digitalizadas. Mas a outra parte do país não tem nada. E é a parte norte que tem milhares de propriedades.


----------



## Agreste (26 Ago 2013 às 15:07)

Há casos aqui na Quinta do Lago em que alguns proprietários foram roubados por outros. Mas como não havia medições registadas e o prédio rústico não estava cadastrado... chapéu!


----------



## Agreste (26 Ago 2013 às 15:12)

Também me tentaram roubar alguns m2 noutro local mas como os marcos estão georeferenciados, podem-se pedir as coordenadas em qualquer momento, o cadastro está feito, as medições estão feitas, não há aldrabice possível.


----------



## GabKoost (26 Ago 2013 às 16:26)

AJB disse:
			
		

> Desculpa dizer te isto mas tens mesmo que te informar melhor antes de escreveres o que escreves sob pena das tuas suposições estarem erradas a partida!
> Achas que é facil saber de quem são os terrenos florestais por este país fora?
> Vai para esse monte que esta a arder agora e tenta identificar os proprietarios? Queres 20 euros por cada hectar completo identificado? Dou te!
> E mesmo que alguns se conhecem, muitos são pessoas idosas que nem dinheiro tem para os medicamentos quanto mais para limpar o mato!
> ...



Antes de dizeres para eu me informar, vais ter de reler o que eu disse. Não faço ideia de como se passam as coisas em Baião. Eu nos meus comentários falei DA MINHA REGIÃO. Não quero comentar a tua terra nem as dos outros que tem, por certo, realidades diferentes.

Este monte que está a arder tem dono e EU SEI QUEM É assim como TODOS OS MONTES DA MINHA FREGUESIA TEM DONO E TODOS SABEM QUEM SÃO.

Portanto, como vês, há casos e casos e, nos casos com donos, há que os forçar a limpar.

Não sei o que te deu para falares em vegetação e ursos pardos! 
Em primeiro lugar os eucaliptais não trazem vida animal. Pelo contrário, matam-na, pelo que deixar crescer mato é inútil e não tem mais valia nenhuma. Serras? Se me falasses na Peneda Gerês, Cabreira etc estaria de acordo em deixar o mato crescer por causa da pastorícia e vida animal! Agora numa zona como a minha cheia de população e entalada entre 2 grandes cidades! Absolutamente inútil e despropositado. 

O teu comentário está cheio de contradições e não faz sentido nenhum. Repara, dizes que muitos montes são propriedade de velhotes sem meios?

Bem, isso é verdade mas, aplicado À MINHA REGIÃO, os montes estão todos "eucaliptizados" e dão rendimento.  Se dão rendimento parte dele tem de ser investido em limpeza do mato. Se deixam o mato crescer e criar uma bomba relógio que seremos todos nós a pagar em bombeiros e prejuízos, algo está mal. É injusto e irresponsável por parte do dono.

Não é fácil cortar mato. Mas na minha freguesia há uma maioria de montes sem cuidado e outros devidamente controlados pelos seus proprietários. O pessoal da minha zona até pode verificar que um deles tem a sua propriedade completamente limpa. Basta ir ao cruzamento da Falperra quem vai para as Taipas e ver os primeiros terrenos do lado direito. IMPECÁVEL. E no monte perto da "Morreira" junto à estrada nacional 101 entre Brg e Gmr, a empresa responsável pela cultura do Eucalipto tem o monte bastante limpo e é uma área ENORME. Quem faz lá BTT sabe disso. 

Portanto, como se vê, há pessoas que tratam dos terrenos e outros que não tratam. Nesta MINHA REGIÃO, todos tem donos e quase todos tem exploração de madeira.

Resumindo, não fales da realidade da minha zona. Concordo que num interior onde hajam muitos baldios é completamente impossível mas, aqui, não só é possível como de "fácil" execução.

P.S. Ficaria bem mais barato às câmaras ter um ou mais grandes rebanhos de cabras a pastar o ano todo, de forma rotativa, nos locais mais críticos previamente identificado pelos bombeiros do que pagar a uma operação como a de hoje que deve ter consumido mais € do que o que ganharia o pastor o ano todo.

É tudo uma questão de vontade política e de se recordarem dos problemas antes do mês de Agosto.


----------



## AJB (26 Ago 2013 às 17:01)

GabKoost disse:


> Antes de dizeres para eu me informar, vais ter de reler o que eu disse. Não faço ideia de como se passam as coisas em Baião. Eu nos meus comentários falei DA MINHA REGIÃO. Não quero comentar a tua terra nem as dos outros que tem, por certo, realidades diferentes.
> 
> Este monte que está a arder tem dono e EU SEI QUEM É assim como TODOS OS MONTES DA MINHA FREGUESIA TEM DONO E TODOS SABEM QUEM SÃO.
> 
> ...



se te vais cingir nos teus comentarios ao triangulo Taipas-Guimaraes-Braga, não comentes os incendios do resto do país. Conheço bem a tua zona, ate trabalho perto, e deixa me que te diga que apesar da floresta estar muito desordenada o maior problema foi deixarem construir onde apenas deveria estar floresta!
Quanto aos terrenos...não sei se sabes, mas para haver eucaliptos numa determinada área eles não tem necessariamente que la ter sido plantados...achas mesmo que todo o entre Douro e Ave foi plantado?
Não! O problema é que o eucalipto é uma especie altamente competitiva, adora fogo e é colonizadora! Aliás ela é dominante!
Portanto se queres justificar as ocorrencias na tua zona com a falta de limpezas podes faze-lo, ate acho que se tens essas certezas quanto ao intencionalismo, tens o dever civico de te dirigires a Câmara de Guimaraes e/ou GNR e apresentar queixa com base naquele decreto que te referi! 
Os nossos actos, ainda que pequenos, devem servir para o interesse nacional!
Quanto aos ursos-pardos...bem, vou te explicar melhor...quando te referias a limpeza de matos não especificaste que era nas Taipas, Guimarãe e Braga (o triangulo) e então assumi que estavas a falar a nivel regional ou nacional...eu referia me a zonas com condições para a existencia de presas para o urso...não só no Geres, mas tambem em Montesinho, Larouco, Barroso, Padrela...entendeste agora?????

Ah! Baião quase não tem Baldios...


----------



## AJB (26 Ago 2013 às 17:06)

e dizes que o meu comentario esta cheio de contradições...mas logo depois dizes "...isso até é verdade"...em que ficamos?
Se tenho contradições onde estão?
Quando digo que muitos terrenos são propriedade de agricultores com parcos recursos, é verdade! Claro que tambem ha os terrenos alugados as celuloses, ha os terrenos de herdeiros que ate tratam da mata...ha de tudo...mas a maior parte não se sabe de quem é!
Isto referindo o País Norte e Centro...agora se na tua zona tudo se sabe de quem é, como deixas que arda sem culpar os donos???
talvez por causa do Decreto-Lei que te referi???
Tens que ler...


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Ago 2013 às 17:28)

Neste momento incêndio num pinhal a este em Espinho


----------



## GabKoost (26 Ago 2013 às 17:53)

AJB disse:
			
		

> se te vais cingir nos teus comentarios ao triangulo Taipas-Guimaraes-Braga, não comentes os incendios do resto do país. Conheço bem a tua zona, ate trabalho perto, e deixa me que te diga que apesar da floresta estar muito desordenada o maior problema foi deixarem construir onde apenas deveria estar floresta!
> Quanto aos terrenos...não sei se sabes, mas para haver eucaliptos numa determinada área eles não tem necessariamente que la ter sido plantados...achas mesmo que todo o entre Douro e Ave foi plantado?
> Não! O problema é que o eucalipto é uma especie altamente competitiva, adora fogo e é colonizadora! Aliás ela é dominante!
> Portanto se queres justificar as ocorrencias na tua zona com a falta de limpezas podes faze-lo, ate acho que se tens essas certezas quanto ao intencionalismo, tens o dever civico de te dirigires a Câmara de Guimaraes e/ou GNR e apresentar queixa com base naquele decreto que te referi!
> ...



Não deveria comentar aqui? Mas porquê? A minha zona não faz parte de Portugal? 

Eu comentei e postei um incêndio na minha freguesia e fiz referência à situação da floresta aqui.

Tu é que vieste falar de outras coisas e de um contexto nacional que ninguém pode discutir da mesma forma por causa das particularidades de cada região.

Há pontos de vista macro e micro. Eu falei do Micro por isso, a responderes ao que eu disse deverias ter abordado o assunto da mesma forma.

Bem, quanto ao resto, concordo em absoluto que a construção foi feita completamente à toa numa altura em que não haviam quase leis para gerir o planeamento. Porém não vejo onde está a relevância disso para o assunto dos incêndios. Pessoalmente tenho visto incêndios a deflagrar em zonas sem habitações. Antigamente haviam até mais habitações nas partes altas dos montes (pelo menos aqui) do que hoje. Isso porque pastores e casais exploravam as terras pela agricultura e pastorícia antes da invasão dos eucaliptos.

Não vejo assim relação entre casas na montanha e incêndios.

Os eucaliptos, apesar de invasores, foram plantados e CONTINUAM (ilegalmente acho eu mas não tenho a certeza de como ficou a lei) a ser. Foram na totalidade do território? Não. Mas que foram na sua grande maioria foram.

Nota ainda que a presença de Eucaliptos não aniquila a antiga floresta. Há um grande Carvalhal na encosta Sul da Falperra onde até se podem veraves de rapina, Javals etc que, estando envolta por uma floresta de eucaliptos, nunca foi por eles invadidos. Podes verificar isso nas montanhas interiores do Minho que, mesmo sem cuidado, não foram invadidas por Eucaliptos. Aliás, originalmente, nem haviam árvores nestes locais e continuam a não haver em muitos locais.

Isso comprova, para mim, que para haver eucaliptos, na vasta maioria da área, teve de existir acção humana.

E o meu bisavô ainda vergou bem a mola a plantá-los numa quinta de meia encosta que acabou posteriormente abandonada por ser ais rentável para o Senhor a exploração da madeira do que ter caseiros a explorar aqueles terrenos. 

Explica-me como é que não podemos justificar os incêndios com falta de limpeza? Se houver limpeza não há incêndios porque não há material combustível. Nota também que florestas de folha caduca são muito ais resistentes a incêndios do que os eucaliptos pois, esses, tem enorme dificuldade em se decompor e permitem crescimento de silvas e matos. Coisas que nos carvalhais raramente acontece e apenas se observam fentos etc. 

Quanto à história do Urso, falando noutras áreas, faz mais algum sentido se bem que é impossível por diversas razões.


----------



## AJB (26 Ago 2013 às 18:06)

GabKoost disse:


> Não deveria comentar aqui? Mas porquê? A minha zona não faz parte de Portugal?
> 
> Eu comentei e postei um incêndio na minha freguesia e fiz referência à situação da floresta aqui.
> 
> ...



Falaste na tua região certo?! Dizes que Vizela e Felgueiras fazem parte certo?! Mas nesses dois concelhos não se sabe de quem são os terrenos florestais, a maior parte...aliás, nem se conseguem constituir ZIF's por não se saber de quem são os terrenos!
Estas agora a falar da tua zona, mas se leres os teus posts ha uns dias, flavas de incendios por este País inteiro...agora é que te "focaste" na "tua zona"...mas tens que a cingir talvez mesmo as Taipas, pois em Guimarães (sul) tambem não se sabe de quem são os terrenos!
Quando o eucalipto entra em competição com um carvalhal adulto, apenas faz mossa, não o destroi, mas experimenta seguir o crescimento de um eucalipto com um mês ao lado de um carvalho com 10 anos...daqui por dois anos diz me qq coisa...
sabes qual é o periodo de rotação de um eucaliptal? seja na tua zona ou na minha...8 a 10 anos...isto não te diz nada????
Quanto a limpeza dos terrenos e para acabar com essa lenga lenga que ja chateia:
se dizes que os terrenos a volta das edificações devem estar limpos. Sim, o DL124 (por isso te disse que devias ler e ainda não o fizeste)a isso obriga!
Se dizes que os restantes terrenos (excepto os que estejam confinantes com infraestruturas DFCI ou inseridas na rede primaria e /ou mosaicos de DFCI) tambem devem estar, discordo! e a lei não obriga!
A serio, le lá o DL 124, faz te bem!


----------



## AJB (26 Ago 2013 às 18:08)

ah! e não aches assim tão impossivel o regresso do urso a Portugal...mesmo com incendios florestais...sabes, ele, o urso pardo, bem como o fogo, fazem parte do nosso ecossistema e no caso do segundo são um óptimo veiculo para a sucessão ecologica!


----------



## GabKoost (26 Ago 2013 às 18:15)

AJB disse:


> ah! e não aches assim tão impossivel o regresso do urso a Portugal...mesmo com incendios florestais...sabes, ele, o urso pardo, bem como o fogo, fazem parte do nosso ecossistema e no caso do segundo são um óptimo veiculo para a sucessão ecologica!



Faz claro.

Mas no Noroeste é impossível devido à pequena dimensão do território natural minimamente decente para a sua sobrevivência e pela forte densidade de população que existe em todo o lado. Mesmo na Peneda Gerês, dentro dos limites do parque, vivem dezenas de milhares de pessoas.

No Nordeste? Daqui uns anos, quando o êxodo rural for completo e os últimos idosos perecerem abandonados... 

Mas mesmo assim, se nem às Asturias conseguem voltar, nunca o farão aqui.


----------



## AJB (26 Ago 2013 às 18:17)

GabKoost disse:


> Faz claro.
> 
> Mas no Noroeste é impossível devido à pequena dimensão do território natural minimamente decente para a sua sobrevivência e pela forte densidade de população que existe em todo o lado. Mesmo na Peneda Gerês, dentro dos limites do parque, vivem dezenas de milhares de pessoas.
> 
> ...



Não consegue voltar ás Asturias???????????????????
Tens mesmo a certeza disso?????


----------



## GabKoost (26 Ago 2013 às 18:24)

AJB disse:
			
		

> Falaste na tua região certo?! Dizes que Vizela e Felgueiras fazem parte certo?! Mas nesses dois concelhos não se sabe de quem são os terrenos florestais, a maior parte...aliás, nem se conseguem constituir ZIF's por não se saber de quem são os terrenos!
> Estas agora a falar da tua zona, mas se leres os teus posts ha uns dias, flavas de incendios por este País inteiro...agora é que te "focaste" na "tua zona"...mas tens que a cingir talvez mesmo as Taipas, pois em Guimarães (sul) tambem não se sabe de quem são os terrenos!
> Quando o eucalipto entra em competição com um carvalhal adulto, apenas faz mossa, não o destroi, mas experimenta seguir o crescimento de um eucalipto com um mês ao lado de um carvalho com 10 anos...daqui por dois anos diz me qq coisa...
> sabes qual é o periodo de rotação de um eucaliptal? seja na tua zona ou na minha...8 a 10 anos...isto não te diz nada????
> ...



Eu disse que revejo semelhanças no modo de vida em Vizela, Felgueiras e mais para sul até Maia e zonas limítrofes com as serras mais interiores.

Nunca disse que o estado em que está a documentação burocrática dos montes é o mesmo. Obviamente, ao falar da "minha zona", tanto pode ser concelho, distrito, província como freguesia. Depende do contexto.

Só mais uma coisa...

Tu afirmas que DISCORDAS de que os terrenos silvestres devam ser limpos apenas porque não está na lei????

Isso não pode fazer sentido. A Lei não é perfeita.

Para mim, ALGUNS terrenos, em zonas mais acessíveis (porque é impossível limpar tudo) e de maior perigo para as populações deveriam ser limpas.

Se tiverem dono referenciado tem de ser eles a limpar. Se não tiverem dono o estado deveria intervir o mais que possa, dentro das possibilidades, nas zonas que os bombeiros referenciassem como problemáticas.

Só mais uma coisa... Falas que os montes não tem donos mas, tanto eu como tu sabemos que todos os X anos lá vão os madeireiros buscar a lenha.

A quem é que eles a pagam? Ou é de borla? Se o dono for privado que pague ele. Se o dono for o estado então o estado que intervenha.

E para não fazer confusão estou a falar de florestas comerciais e não nas áreas verdadeiramente naturais onde, tal como dizes, não se pode andar a cortar vegetação nativa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2013 às 20:49)

> *Aviões franceses ficam mais uma semana em Portugal a combater incêndios*
> 
> Renascença sabe que a Protecção Civil pediu ao Governo francês que prolongue até 3 de Setembro a missão dos aviões "Canadair" que estão a ajudar no combate aos incêndios florestais. O pedido já foi aceite pelas autoridades francesas.
> 
> ...



Com as condições que vejo nos modelos, tenho sérias reservas que vão embora a 3 de Setembro. Quando os modelos apontam para um início de Setembro quente.


----------



## boneli (26 Ago 2013 às 23:02)

GabKoost disse:


> Viste as canas dos foguetes?
> 
> Porque é expressamente proibido por lei  uso deste dispositivo.
> 
> Hoje em dia, e porque conheço muitos fogueteiros, usa tudo um dispositivo de lançamento por tubos diferente que é muito mais seguro e visa impedir a ignição.




O jarnalista disse que estavam a lançar foguetes e vi os foguetes e o coordenador das operações disse que tinha feito participação á GNR.


----------



## boneli (26 Ago 2013 às 23:06)

GabKoost disse:


> Não creio que seja o mesmo.
> 
> A zona que estava a arder ontem fica ainda bem longe desta e a alguns bons km.
> 
> ...




Desculpa mas não é um incêndio distinto...este incêndio é o mesmo de ontem que voltou a reativar com mais força ás 7 da manhã...ontem o Incêndio começou em Briteiros e quando reacendeu subiu a encosta em direção ao Sameiro com duas frentes distintas!!! 
Disso tenho eu a certeza.


----------



## Stinger (27 Ago 2013 às 06:34)

o incêndio em aguiar de sousa bem visivel do alto da Serra Gondomar . Com este vento e muito complicado . Bem visivel o enorme manto de fumo para o interior


----------



## AJB (27 Ago 2013 às 09:14)

GabKoost disse:


> Eu disse que revejo semelhanças no modo de vida em Vizela, Felgueiras e mais para sul até Maia e zonas limítrofes com as serras mais interiores.
> 
> Nunca disse que o estado em que está a documentação burocrática dos montes é o mesmo. Obviamente, ao falar da "minha zona", tanto pode ser concelho, distrito, província como freguesia. Depende do contexto.
> 
> ...



Tu afirmas que DISCORDAS de que os terrenos silvestres devam ser limpos apenas porque não está na lei????
Não, nunca escrevi isso! O que disse é que grand parte dos terrenos ocupados por matos não deve ser limpo pois tem um importante valor para a fauna e para a sustentabilidade do solo, conservação do humus...é diferente!
E digo te mais:acho sinceramente que grande parte dos terrenos ocupados por matos que devem ser "limpos" (ex:cumeadas das serras onde esta planeada a rede primaria de DFCI, ou mosaicos de DFCI), devem no ser através do uso do fogo..naturalmente fogo de gestão!


----------



## Agreste (27 Ago 2013 às 10:46)

o EFFIS foi descontinuado não?


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2013 às 13:19)

> *Morreu bombeiro do Estoril ferido no Caramulo*
> 
> O bombeiro Bernardo Figueiredo, de 23 anos, ferido durante o incêndio na Serra do Caramulo na passada quinta-feira, morreu na última madrugada.
> 
> ...




http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/noticia/morreu-bombeiro-do-estoril-ferido-no-caramulo-1604086


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Ago 2013 às 16:39)

Agreste disse:


> o EFFIS foi descontinuado não?



Não, apenas com problemas técnicos.

Situação actual


----------



## boneli (27 Ago 2013 às 20:05)

Caros colegas ordenamento florestal quer dizer isso mesmo.....não é preciso limpar tudo que tenha mato e floresta impenetrável!!! É humanamente impossível e incorreto. No entanto era muito mas muito importante que os terrenos a volta das casas fossem limpos como diz lei. Há pessoas que o fazem e isso facilita muito no combate aos incêndios, no entanto a grande maioria não o faz. 
A nosso floresta da para tudo..monoculturas de pinheiro e eucaliptos, floresta autocne, reservas naturais mas é preciso ordenar a floresta de forma a que se consiga ir ao encontro dos vários interesses.
O problema é que se planta de qualquer maneira, ás vezes dezenas de km de floresta de pinho impenetrável sem acessos. As queimadas controladas e  criação de zonas tampão de forma a que os incêndios pudessem ser controlados mais facilmente também fazem falta. O problema é que não se faz nada disto com exceção de alguns concelhos e cooperativas florestais e associações de baldios.

Relativamente a Ursos...se calhar deviam acompanhar aqui no fórum o seguinte link http://www.meteopt.com/forum/biosfera-atmosfera/urso-pardo-de-volta-portugal

Cumprimentos


----------



## Nunotex (28 Ago 2013 às 09:51)

Braga novamente envolta em fumo... parece ser novamente atrás do Sameiro...


----------



## João Pedro (28 Ago 2013 às 10:15)

E o Porto também... já ontem assim foi praticamente todo o dia.


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2013 às 10:45)

João Pedro disse:


> E o Porto também... já ontem assim foi praticamente todo o dia.



Hoje está pior, está irrespirável, uma bruma amarela e densa que quase tapa o sol por completo, intenso cheiro a mato queimado...que pesadelo...

O Porto parece aquelas cidades Asiáticas com níveis altíssimos de poluição, em que só se pode andar de máscara....


----------



## João Pedro (28 Ago 2013 às 11:09)

Está pior agora...


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2013 às 13:11)

*Nove incêndios no distrito do Porto enchem a cidade de fumo e cinza*

Publicado às 11.04



Mais de 650 bombeiros combatem nove incêndios, a maioria dos quais no distrito do Porto. No Baixo Tâmega, as chamas lavram nos concelhos de Amarante, Baião e Marco de Canaveses. Na área metropolitana do Porto há outros focos de incêndio, de menor dimensão, em Gondomar, Gaia e Trofa, que mobilizam várias corporações. Na Trofa, dois bombeiros ficaram feridos num incêndio.







Nove incêndios no distrito do Porto enchem a cidade de fumo e cinza 

foto Salomão Rodrigues / JN

Amarante concentra o maior número de meios com 111 homen, auxiliados por 37 viaturas operacionais e um meio aéreo


O maior número de meios estava em Murgido/Candemil, no concelho de Amarante, com 111 homens no local, auxiliados por 37 viaturas operacionais e um meio aéreo.

Ainda no distrito do Porto, na serra de Montedeiras, concelho de Marco de Canaveses, 18 bombeiros combatiam as chamas que começaram pelas 3.30 horas, enquanto 52 homens tentavam apagar um incêndio em Cimo de Vila, em Baião.

Outro local no concelho de Marco de Canaveses, em Outeiro/Soalhões, estavam 51 bombeiros, com 15 veículos.

Na serra das Flores/Covelo, estavam 76 homens, 24 veículos e um helicóptero no combate a este incêndio com duas frentes ativas, no concelho de Gondomar.

A baixa da cidade do Porto está cheia de fumo e de cinzas, provocados pelos vários focos de pequenos incêndios na área metropolitana, designadamente, em Vila Nova de Gaia, Gondomar e Trofa.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3391110


----------



## fishisco (28 Ago 2013 às 13:24)

e ainda falta ai um, em mondim de basto, eu que costumo ter uma vista sobre a serra do alvao/marao hj tenho uma espessa coluna de fumo que tapa quase por completo o sol...


----------



## Brunomc (28 Ago 2013 às 13:44)

Todos a começar de madrugada, até parece que os incêndiários se combinaram..

Assim não vamos a lado nenhum, carreguem na vigilância, precisamos de mais militares a patrulhar as florestas..


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Ago 2013 às 14:03)

Infelizmente, parece que estes incendiários que andam a brincar aos incêndios ainda não foram apanhados no Caramulo, e não se cansaram de consumir a floresta. Arde neste momento uma região da Serra do Caramulo, junto à povoação do guardão com 3 frentes. Entretanto o incêndio de Silvares, está de novo ativo, com um pequeno foco de incêndio, pelo menos de minha casa, parece pequeno mas deve ser bem maior.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Ago 2013 às 14:17)

Atualizações mais graves, acabou de se juntar, mais uma frente ao incêndio de Silvares.


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2013 às 14:33)

A quem interessar e se identificar com a petição:

*Petição sobre a gestão do fogo*
Para: Assembleia da República
http://peticaopublica.com/pview.aspx?pi=P2013N70639


----------



## Nunotex (28 Ago 2013 às 14:40)

Grande nuvem de fumo de mais um incêndio em Braga... agora do lado sul... enfim...


----------



## Nickname (28 Ago 2013 às 15:27)

Incêndio na freguesia de Lordosa, concelho de Viseu, perto do sitio onde o ano passado se iniciou um incêndio de grandes dimensões que dizimou a floresta (estatal) de 6 freguesias.

Acho que ainda não houve um dia deste Agosto sem um incêndio do distrito de Viseu na página da protecção civil.


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2013 às 17:51)

Parece que houve um linchamento em Chaves



> Suspeito de fogo posto encontrado morto em Chaves com queimaduras e cortes
> http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...to-em-chaves-com-queimaduras-e-cortes-1604139



É muito triste chegarmos a este extremo, da selvajaria.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Ago 2013 às 18:53)

Bom, a situação está ainda complicada no Guardão, o fogo está agora na vertente barlavento da serra do Caramulo , o helicóptero Kamov foi-se embora, e o fogo continua a alastrar nas duas vertentes. Creio que os reacendimentos do incêndio de Silvares foram dominados, pela quase inexistência de fumo. Nunca mais acaba este inferno

*Estado da frente da vertente Sotavento: *


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2013 às 18:54)

Imagem do satélite Aqua às 15h15










Mr. Neves disse:


> Estado da frente da vertente Sotavento:



Sabes se alguma dessas frentes progride para sul, por exemplo Tourigo ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2013 às 19:59)

> *Incêndios: Jovem na cadeia
> Marido traído lança dez fogos*
> 
> Incendiário ateou 10 fogos por ciúmes.
> ...



Este foi traído, a floresta e os bombeiros é que paga. 

Ontem, deu um interessante debate às 23 horas na SIC Notícias, sugiro a quem poder ver que veja.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Ago 2013 às 20:16)

Vince disse:


> Imagem do satélite Aqua às 15h15
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Penso que nunca vai chegar a Tourigo, uma vez que esta localidade se situa no sopé da serra, e o fogo é no cimo da serra. A frente da vertente sotavento (a vertente que eu fotografei) está a alastrar para a esquerda, fruto do vento de norte.


----------



## nelson972 (28 Ago 2013 às 20:16)

Vince disse:


> Parece que houve um linchamento em Chaves
> 
> 
> 
> É muito triste chegarmos a este extremo, da selvajaria.



Curiosamente a "selvajaria" e' o ouço dizer muitas mas mesmo muitas pessoas quando se fala em punição para incendiários.  E não e' de agora ....


----------



## Agreste (28 Ago 2013 às 20:36)

e depois há estas pequenas partidas... 

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...3o&Option=Interior&content_id=3392113&page=-1


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2013 às 20:48)

nelson972 disse:


> Curiosamente a "selvajaria" e' o ouço dizer muitas mas mesmo muitas pessoas quando se fala em punição para incendiários.  E não e' de agora ....



Sim, todos nós ouvimos, lemos e às vezes até nós próprios desabafamos as mesmas coisas, era queimar os gajos e tal, para servir de exemplo. A questão aqui é o estado de direito, e aquilo que nos distingue de selvagens. Toda a gente merece um julgamento justo, às vezes as pessoas revoltam-se por decisões de juízes, mas nesta questão dos incêndios nenhum juiz consegue condenar ninguém sem provas concretas ou testemunhos convincentes, o que nem sempre é possível nestes casos em que basta o maluco sozinho acender um isqueiro num local isolado. Ou há flagrante delito, com testemunhas credíveis, ou outras prova consistentes, se não houver, nenhum juiz pode condenar, por muito forte que sejam as suspeitas, mesmo que o suspeito saía a rir do tribunal, é assim que as coisas são, e devem ser.

Já penso de forma diferente quando há provas evidentes de dolo, e o juiz é meigo e por ausência de antecedentes criminais, olha para os coitadinhos, e manda os tipos para casa com pena suspensa porque nunca tiveram qualquer problema criminal anterior. Isso é que eu acho inadmissível. E acontece muitas vezes por cá, não só nisto dos incêndios, como nos crimes da estrada, pequenos roubos e muito mais coisas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Ago 2013 às 23:51)

Continua um cenário muito negro na Serra do Caramulo. A frente de incêndio da vertente sotavento, está agora a ganhar força no flanco direito, o qual está a descer a encosta. Não sei de nada relativamente à frente da vertente barlavento, contudo parece ser uma frente maior que a da vertente sotavento, pelo tamanho do clarão do incêndio. Como se não bastasse, mais uma vez o mato de Silvares está arder, com pequenos focos de incêndio.

*Situação do incêndio da vertente sotavento (Guardão)*:







 






É muito triste ver a serra desta forma, e continuar a haver pessoas impunes.


----------



## GabKoost (29 Ago 2013 às 06:57)

O triste espectáculo prossegue...

Este é o panorama ao amanhecer visto da serra da Falperra que divide Braga de Guimarães.

A montanha a fundo é a da Penha - Gmr. 

A gigantesca nuvem de fumo que se eleva por trás são dos incêndios do distrito do Porto, mais especificamente, Gondomar, Penafiel, Amarante, Baião, Trofa, Póvoa de Varzim...

As fotografias não fazem justiça ao cenário. O forte vento que se fez sentir esta noite, de Este para Oeste, está bem reflectido no sentido do fumo.






Visto de satélite:


----------



## ALV72 (29 Ago 2013 às 09:31)

O Sol em Coimbra é laranja, e o vento agora acalmou, mas até ás 7.30 parecia o demónio 
Por volta das 8.45 passaram em formação 2 Canadairs para ajudar no Incêndio do Caramulo.
João


----------



## nelson972 (29 Ago 2013 às 09:33)

O céu aqui por cima ficou encoberto com fumo. Na imagem de satélite é clara a origem  -   Caramulo


----------



## Aurélio (29 Ago 2013 às 10:07)

Vince disse:


> Sim, todos nós ouvimos, lemos e às vezes até nós próprios desabafamos as mesmas coisas, era queimar os gajos e tal, para servir de exemplo. A questão aqui é o estado de direito, e aquilo que nos distingue de selvagens. Toda a gente merece um julgamento justo, às vezes as pessoas revoltam-se por decisões de juízes, mas nesta questão dos incêndios nenhum juiz consegue condenar ninguém sem provas concretas ou testemunhos convincentes, o que nem sempre é possível nestes casos em que basta o maluco sozinho acender um isqueiro num local isolado. Ou há flagrante delito, com testemunhas credíveis, ou outras prova consistentes, se não houver, nenhum juiz pode condenar, por muito forte que sejam as suspeitas, mesmo que o suspeito saía a rir do tribunal, é assim que as coisas são, e devem ser.
> 
> Já penso de forma diferente quando há provas evidentes de dolo, e o juiz é meigo e por ausência de antecedentes criminais, olha para os coitadinhos, e manda os tipos para casa com pena suspensa porque nunca tiveram qualquer problema criminal anterior. Isso é que eu acho inadmissível. E acontece muitas vezes por cá, não só nisto dos incêndios, como nos crimes da estrada, pequenos roubos e muito mais coisas.



A questão nem sequer é essa Vince, todos nós sabemos que é extremamente dificil provar que flano tal causou este fogo, e a maior parte das vezes apenas são apanhados quando são vistos em flagrante ou cometem o erro de atear diversos fogos. Olha faz lembrar a questão dos casos domésticos de violência e violação, em que eram necessárias testemunhas antigamente para se condenar mas não vem ao caso agora.

A questão dos incêndios, e da revolta das pessoas, é que a punição é completamente desajustada do "mal" causado pelo fogo posto. Com um incêndio destrois florestas, culturas agricolas, carros, casas e em ultimo caso pessoas. Contudo a pessoa apenas pode ser condenada por fogo posto, que deve dar para aí uns 2 anos de prisão e todos sabemos que a maior parte não são condenados, embora suspeitos, porque não existem as ditas provas e testemunhas e é isso que revolta as pessoas, e se existe um linchamento popular é porque as pessoas sabem que foi tal pessoa e que a justiça diz "Não posso fazer nada porque não existe provas nem testemunhas, bla bla".
Por isso as pessoas dizem que devia acontecer o mesmo aquele que fez o fogo.
Se deitassem fogo á tua casa, destruissem todos os teus bens, incluindo casa, cão, galinhas, ect .... ect ...  e sentisses um clima de inpunidade o que farias tu.

Quando se está sentado no sofá é muito fácil falar,  ah e tal isto é uma "selvagaria", mas quando sentimos na pele é que os sentimentos aparecem.

Obviamente todos merecem um julgamento digno, e sem essa da justiça popular, mas o povo quer justiça e a maior parte das vezes ela não apareçe.
Temos que nos colocar na pele dessas pessoas !

Abraço


----------



## Angelstorm (29 Ago 2013 às 10:12)

Neste momento não há sol em Tomar. Está tudo encoberto pelo fumo vindo do Caramulo.
É triste...


----------



## vitamos (29 Ago 2013 às 11:17)

Aurélio disse:


> A questão nem sequer é essa Vince, todos nós sabemos que é extremamente dificil provar que flano tal causou este fogo, e a maior parte das vezes apenas são apanhados quando são vistos em flagrante ou cometem o erro de atear diversos fogos. Olha faz lembrar a questão dos casos domésticos de violência e violação, em que eram necessárias testemunhas antigamente para se condenar mas não vem ao caso agora.
> 
> A questão dos incêndios, e da revolta das pessoas, é que a punição é completamente desajustada do "mal" causado pelo fogo posto. Com um incêndio destrois florestas, culturas agricolas, carros, casas e em ultimo caso pessoas. Contudo a pessoa apenas pode ser condenada por fogo posto, que deve dar para aí uns 2 anos de prisão e todos sabemos que a maior parte não são condenados, embora suspeitos, porque não existem as ditas provas e testemunhas e é isso que revolta as pessoas, e se existe um linchamento popular é porque as pessoas sabem que foi tal pessoa e que a justiça diz "Não posso fazer nada porque não existe provas nem testemunhas, bla bla".
> Por isso as pessoas dizem que devia acontecer o mesmo aquele que fez o fogo.
> ...



Pode existir toda a revolta. Mas o que aconteceu foi um assassinato, um crime selvagem e não existe nenhuma desculpa para isso.


----------



## Nickname (29 Ago 2013 às 12:05)

500 bombeiros no Caramulo


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2013 às 12:08)

Cisalhamento do vento (shear), diferentes fluxos conforme a altitude do fumo.


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 12:18)

Bombeiros e um militar dos GIPS desaparecidos no Incêndio em Tondela (Caramulo/Guardão).

12:00- Viatura de Carregal do Sal ardeu
12:05- VMER e Heli do INEM para o Local para evacuar os Feridos
12:11- Um morto e um ferido grave segundo informação do Comando no Local.

Leia Mais em: http://bombeirosparasempre.blogspot...-desaparecidos-no-incendio.html#ixzz2dM81zu88


----------



## Nickname (29 Ago 2013 às 12:27)

Noticia de ultima hora na tvi24
4 bombeiros desaparecidos e 2 feridos da corporação de Carregal do Sal no incêndio do Caramulo.

Mais um morto confirmado, já são 3 no Caramulo nesta última semana.


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 12:28)

muita informação por confirmar... do Diário de Viseu:

«Mais uma morte em incêndio na Serra do Caramulo

Confirmou-se há pouca a morte de uma bombeira no incêndio que está a lavrar desde ontem na Serra do Caramulo. Há sete homens feridos no combate às chamas. Pelas 11h30, estavam cerca de 500 operacionais no local, apoiados por 139 viaturas e cinco meios aéreos. O presidente da Câmara Municipal de Tondela, Carlos Marta, está no local.»


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2013 às 12:34)

> *Um bombeiro morto, um desaparecido e outro queimado no Caramulo*
> 
> (Em atualização) Um bombeiro morreu, esta quinta-feira de manhã, no incêndio do Caramulo, em Santiago de Besteiros. Um outro ficou queimado e há um desaparecido. É o terceiro bombeiro a perder a vida no incêndio que lavra há oito dias na Serra do Caramulo. Neste verão, morreram já cinco bombeiros no combate às chamas.
> 
> ...



http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3393114

Nunca mais acaba esta tragédia no Caramulo


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2013 às 12:44)

Essa serra deve ser traiçoeira, para quem não se recorda, em 1986 morreram 13 bombeiros e 3 civis num incêndio na vertente de Águeda

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Interior.aspx?content_id=555192&page=-1
http://www.soberaniadopovo.pt/portal/index.php?news=16901

Tenho dificuldades em entender como morrem tantos bombeiros nos dias de hoje.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2013 às 13:08)

> *Bombeira de 21 anos morre no fogo de Tondela*
> 
> Uma bombeira de Carregal do Sal morreu no combate a um incêndio em Tondela e outros três operacionais ficaram feridos, segundo confirmou à Renascença fonte oficial da Autoridade de Protecção Civil.
> 
> ...



Que pesadelo, mais uma morte de uma bombeira.  Surreal

Aurélio concordo plenamente contigo. E mais não digo, os incendiários riem-se da justiça, enquanto as mortes dos bombeiros vão aumentando.

Já o ano passado, no incêndio de Tavira, a justiça sabe quem foram os responsáveis e a origem do incêndio, já se passou mais um ano e nada foi feito, muita gente perdeu a sua única riqueza que era o sobreiro, alfarrobeiras e etc, as suas casas e vivem com magras reformas, por isso não me admiro nada que alguns percam a cabeça e façam a justiça pela própria mão. Lá diz o ditado: cá se fazem, cá se pagam.


----------



## Nickname (29 Ago 2013 às 13:34)

Falaram agora na tvi num incêndio que já  fez arder 75000 / 750 Km2 hectares na Califórnia, 2 vezes a área do que ardeu em todo o Portugal de 1 de Janeiro a 15 de Agosto deste ano, incrivel !!!
Os bombeiros dizem que provavelmente arderá até 10 de Setembro


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 15:50)

mais feridos em Valença...

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3393488


----------



## invent (29 Ago 2013 às 15:59)

Mais um incêndio por estes lados, este ano em Viseu tem sido demais, com a dimensão que este tem vindo a ganhar já devem estar a tirar meios do Caramulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Ago 2013 às 16:12)

A serra deve estar mesmo amaldiçoada, e especialmente na zona de Silvares. O incêndio de Silvares da semana passada tem tido vários reacendimentos, e possivelmente isso aconteceu com mais significado hoje de manhã, quando vento soprava com muita intensidade. Desta forma, o incêndio começou a descer a encosta chegando de novo ao seu sopé, encontrando a localidade de Santiago de Besteiros, mas este é um cenário que eu imagino ter acontecido, pois poderá ter sido mão criminosa de novo. 

De momento consigo ver três terríveis focos de incêndio:

-Incêndio do Guardão de novo próximo à vila do Caramulo;
-Incêndio de origem de uma das frentes do Guardão,em Águeda;
-Incêndio de Santiago de Besteiros, que se prolonga quase até Silvares;

Cenário catastrófico, com mais mortes de bombeiros, muita paz e luz à bombeira que morreu hoje, e força aos sobreviventes e a todos os bombeiros que diariamente se sacrificam pelas nossas vidas.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2013 às 16:25)

Segundo o site dos Bombeiros de Cascais, estão ocorrer incêndios aqui na zona.


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2013 às 16:47)

> O incêndio do Caramulo tem dois pontos de comando, tal a dimensão que atingiu. No distrito de Viseu há três frentes, duas delas com 11 e 9 quilómetros.
> 
> O comandante Paulo Matos, ouvido em direto pela TSF às 16h00, disse que o incêndio do Caramulo tem «uma extrema complexidade», daí a criação de dois pontos de comando em Viseu e Aveiro.
> Há 621 operacionais e 190 veiculos, apoiados por cinco meios aéreos (dois aviões e três helicópteros, dois deles pesados=, mas os meios não são «nem de perto nem de longe os desejáveis». Ainda assim, disse Paulo matos, «é com eles que temos de trabalhar».
> ...


http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=3393640


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Ago 2013 às 16:56)

Vince disse:


> http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=3393640



Neste momento encontram-se 4 canadairs a atuar em toda a serra, vão fazendo descargas nos vários incêndios.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2013 às 16:57)

Incêndio na Biscaia, Cascais.
A nortada está forte.


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2013 às 17:02)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Neste momento encontram-se 4 canadairs a atuar em toda a serra, vão fazendo descargas nos vários incêndios.



Têm a barragem da Aguieira relativamente perto, 20km, a ver se dão uma ajuda decisiva.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2013 às 17:07)

Panorama complicado em directo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Ago 2013 às 17:11)

> Dispositivo Especial de Combate a Incêndios Florestais – nota de esclarecimento
> 
> Face aos últimos desenvolvimentos no que respeita à evolução dos incêndios florestais em território nacional, a ANPC esclarece:
> 
> ...



Publicado há cerca de 15 minutos na página oficial do Facebook da ANPC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Ago 2013 às 17:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Publicado há cerca de 15 minutos na página oficial do Facebook da ANPC.



De facto, vi agora 5 canadairs, mais 2 aviões médios anfíbios a efetuar descargas. Muitos meios aéreos, não esquecendo os helicópteros. Deus queira que isto acabe depressa!


----------



## AJB (29 Ago 2013 às 17:37)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Publicado há cerca de 15 minutos na página oficial do Facebook da ANPC.



Não tenho tido muito tempo para comentar aqui...hoje com folga da para fazer um breve comentario...
situação MUITO grave em Portugal...tendencia para agravar ate Domingo...
podem vir mais 10 canadairs que não resolvem...em algumas situações (mondim de Basto) complicam...
ja ha mobilização de equipas GAUF reserva e ha disponibilidade para equipas GRAF (catalunha) virem para Portugal...mas esta oferta não teve seguimento pois achamos (como muita gente aqui do forum) que os incendios se apagam com MUITOS meios e com centenas de pessoas...nada de mais errado...
muitos reacendimentos se avizinham e esta noite muito complicada...
ate breve


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2013 às 18:03)

Incêndio da Biscaia,Cascais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Ago 2013 às 18:06)

> *Campanha pede um euro para os bombeiros portugueses*
> 
> No dia em que morreu mais uma bombeira no combate às chamas, foi lançada uma campanha solidária no Facebook, que apela aos portugueses para que no próximo sábado, dia 31, se dirijam à corporação de bombeiros da sua área de residência e deixem um euro.
> 
> ...



Notícia: www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=3393823
Evento: https://www.facebook.com/events/635674336466802/


----------



## Profetaa (29 Ago 2013 às 18:15)

boa tarde.
Depois de uma manhã com bastante queda de cinzas, em que o sol esteve escondido pelo fumo (negro) do incêndio do Caramulo, o sol está agora novamente escondido mas desta vez pelo incendio de Mira (aqui bem pertinho) que lavra já a cerca de 24 horas, depois de ser dado como dominado durante a noite e reacender de manhã...
Pelo fumo que tem estado no ar durante todo o dia, deve ser horrivel o cenário no Caramulo.
Os B. V. de Mira pediam a pouco através do facebook para entregarem no quartel, agua, sumos, leite, pão e fruta...também bastante complicada esta situação na floresta de Mira com duas frentes combatidas por 167 operacionais


----------



## blade (29 Ago 2013 às 18:19)

Qual a percentagem de território nacional ardido este ano?

E quanto tempo demora a recuperar vegetação depois de um incêndio?


----------



## Nickname (29 Ago 2013 às 18:21)

Incêndios no Sátão e no Caramulo, fumo por todo o lado, algumas cinzas vão caindo, tem sido a regra deste mês


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Ago 2013 às 18:23)

Profetaa disse:


> boa tarde.
> Depois de uma manhã com bastante queda de cinzas, em que o sol esteve escondido pelo fumo (negro) do incêndio do Caramulo, o sol está agora novamente escondido mas desta vez pelo incendio de Mira (aqui bem pertinho) que lavra já a cerca de 24 horas, depois de ser dado como dominado durante a noite e reacender de manhã...
> Pelo fumo que tem estado no ar durante todo o dia, deve ser horrivel o cenário no Caramulo.
> Os B. V. de Mira pediam a pouco através do facebook para entregarem no quartel, agua, sumos, leite, pão e fruta...também bastante complicada esta situação na floresta de Mira com duas frentes combatidas por 167 operacionais



A serra está praticamente encoberta pelo denso manto de fumo. Acho que não tarda muito os meios aéreos vão para outro incêndio, por falta de condições de visibilidade. Terrível!


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2013 às 18:23)

Mr. Neves, ao longo do dia tens visto alguma evolução positiva nas colunas de fumo que avistas (cor, intensidade, etc) ?

Para a próxima madrugada mantêm-se o mesmo padrão, pouca humidade, vento de leste, embora um pouco menos intenso.

Hoje vs amanhã


850hpa







Rajadas


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Ago 2013 às 18:30)

Vince, a última vez que eu vi os três focos de incêndio, ambos tinham fumo muito negro, à exceção do foco do Guardão perto das povoações, esse tinha fumo cinzento, e acho que estava a enfraquecer. Contudo de momento não consigo ver nenhum foco o vale aqui da zona está repleto de fumo, e fonas, e o cheiro a queimado é terrível. Diria que o fumo é empurrado aqui para o vale, devido a vento de Oeste.


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2013 às 18:41)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Vince, a última vez que eu vi os três focos de incêndio, ambos tinham fumo muito negro, à exceção do foco do Guardão perto das povoações, esse tinha fumo cinzento, e acho que estava a enfraquecer. Contudo de momento não consigo ver nenhum foco o vale aqui da zona está repleto de fumo, e fonas, e o cheiro a queimado é terrível. Diria que o fumo é empurrado aqui para o vale, devido a vento de Oeste.


 
Obrigado. 


Imagem do Aqua hoje às 14h20


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2013 às 18:42)

O incêndio da Biscaia continua bem complicado.


----------



## Profetaa (29 Ago 2013 às 18:46)

Vince

Em relação á questão que colocou ao MR. Neves, pelo meu ponto de vista ("debaixo"  do fumo),posso dizer que tem sido quase sempre igual, há alturas em que se nota mais negro, mas a intensidade tem sido semelhante ao longo do dia. Apenas não avisto fumo a Oeste (onde se vê céu azul), o restante horizonte é só fumo (parece aquele tempo de Inverno em que vai chover)...

Ainda há pouco ouvi na rua "ai que bom , vem lá chuva" puro engano é fumo.....

O Sol está laranja...


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Ago 2013 às 18:58)

Eu acho que isto dos incêndios é também um negócio! Porque motivo o governo prefere pagar a pilotos particulares, ou empresas e não colocar os meios aéreos de combate a incêndios florestais na força aérea? Para que serve a força aérea então? Para a despesa do estado e dos portugueses? Estas empresas ou pilotos, ganham muito dinheiro nestes incêndios, e digo mais, certas vezes com o propósito do dinheiro são os próprios helicópteros e aviões a atear os fogos, conheço pessoas que já testemunharam isso e até encontraram o material de combustão no meio das suas propriedades agrícolas.


----------



## Nickname (29 Ago 2013 às 19:00)

Entretanto o incêndio de Ferreira d'Aves, 20 km a nordeste de Viseu, tem já 4 frentes activas e mais de 200 operacionais no terreno.
O fumo que cobre Viseu vem desse incêndio e não do Caramulo.


----------



## david 6 (29 Ago 2013 às 20:02)

passaram aqui 2 avionetas para o lado de lisboa, deve ser dos incendios ha 2 um em cascais outro em sintra


----------



## Mjhb (29 Ago 2013 às 20:14)

Estou neste momento completamente esbabacado a ver as imagens da noite de ontem no Caramulo, e sinto-me desolado. Que está o páis à espera que entrar em estado de emergência? E não me digam que é um exagero.

Chamam exagero a 5 mortos em combate quando as Forças Armadas estão paradas? Quando se pagam a privados, alimentando este meganegócio? Quando só nas últimas 24horas foram evacuadas 9 aldeias, está toda uma serra em risco, o fumo cobre mais de metado do Litoral Oeste, há fogos a consumir o Alvão, a chegar ás portas de Viseu, etc... Mas que estão à espera?

Fd*, estou farto disto, FARTO! É isto que deveria mover o povo à rua, exigir a participação total do exército, mais prevenção, mais ajuda estrangeira se necessário, quero lá saber, mas acabem com este inferno! Matem os incendiários, se preciso, mas que pare duma vez por todas este martírio, este massacre. Não me venham com a conversa do jusgamento justo, pois onde está  a justiça de morrem a combater o que outros por negócio, prazer ou estupidez fizeram, ehn? Digam-me!

Quem andar em Viseu nas ruas, ao passarem os carros na estrada, levanta cinzas até à cara, caem faúlhas como se fosse um nevão, e o incêndio está a 15km do centro da cidade! 15! Sabem o que isso é? São 100mil pessoas em risco!


----------



## invent (29 Ago 2013 às 20:21)

Xii, agora o incêndio do Sátão está demais, a frente está enorme e estão a sair autênticas colunas de fumo negro, se de noite aumenta a intensidade do vento como na noite passada, este incêndio vai-se tornar num inferno...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2013 às 20:23)

Esta tarde já foi accionado um Grupo de Reforço do Algarve para o incêndio do Caramulo. Impressionante, o número de incêndios no centro e norte do país.


----------



## Nickname (29 Ago 2013 às 20:24)

invent disse:


> Xii, agora o incêndio do Sátão está demais, a frente está enorme e estão a sair autênticas colunas de fumo negro, se de noite aumenta a intensidade do vento como na noite passada, este incêndio vai-se tornar num inferno...



Está a ficar assustador de facto 

1000 bombeiros só no distrito de Viseu


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Ago 2013 às 20:48)

Já se vai vendo a serra de novo. Os focos de incêndio continuam a lavrar e com fumo muito negro, que impede a visibilidade das chamas e da progressão das frentes.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Ago 2013 às 20:59)

Onde posso encontrar as imagens do satélite Aqua? Ando à procura na nasa e não encontro. Obrigado pela atenção


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2013 às 21:04)

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/


----------



## DaniFR (29 Ago 2013 às 21:36)

> *Centro Hospitalar e Universitário de Coimbra ativa plano de contingência*
> 
> O Centro Hospitalar e Universitário de Coimbra ativou esta quinta-feira o plano de contingência destinado a dar resposta às ocorrências resultantes dos incêndios florestais.
> 
> ...


Jornal de Noticias


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2013 às 23:10)

Entretanto, uma perspectiva diferente do incêndio (já dominado), desta tarde/noite em Cascais,enfim, triste cenário.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvJ9w3LX9-U"]Filmado com GoPro - Incendio 29/08/13 - Sintra Biscai - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2013 às 23:17)

Não sei como vai ficar mas já temos mais de 400 incêndios num dia... e ainda falta 1 hora.


----------



## FSantos (29 Ago 2013 às 23:25)

Esperemos que o vento de leste da próxima noite não tenha a mesma intensidade do desta noite.

Segundo a previsão da REN nesta noite não será tão forte.

http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.pt/PT/InformacaoExploracao/Paginas/DiagramadeProduçãoEólica.aspx

Já chega de tragédia.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Ago 2013 às 23:50)

O Caramulo tem especificidades que, por exemplo, cadeias de montanha do interior não tem.
O Caramulo sofre os efeitos dos ventos oriundos do interior e dos ventos oriundos do litoral.
Isto, por si só, torna o combate extremamente difícil.
De um lado o incêndio progride no sentido interior-litoral, do outro no sentido norte-sul. Se aliarmos a isto a orografia complexa do caramulo, temos que os cálculos referentes ao efeito do vento são muito complexos de fazer.

Esperemos que a tragédia dos incêndios não seja maior. Já choramos os mortos e os feridos, mais a perdas materiais imensas para muita gente por esse Portugal fora.

Urge repensar a questão central do tema incêndios: estaremos nós, enquanto povo, a fazer o necessário para conter este drama que nos atinge ano após ano?

Temos de colocar Portugal inteiro a atacar os incêndios, desde logo alocar toda a logística humana e material das forças de segurança e militares em campo.
Temos de trabalhar nas escolas, para as gerações futuras olharem para a floresta como uma riqueza inestimável.
Urge colocar a máquina do estado a trabalhar, toda ela, a ajudar nestes momentos. E urge também aproveitar aqueles que podem e desejam ajudar os bombeiros.

Uma palavra de apreço pelo trabalho dos bombeiros e dos populares


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Ago 2013 às 01:22)

Há cerca de uma hora eram 4 os incêndios com mais de 200 operacionais:

-Mira, 208 operacionais (1 frente activa)
-Sátão, 224 operacionais (4 frentes activas)
-Tondela, 697 operacionais (1 frente activa)
-Mondim de Basto, 318 operacionais (3 frentes activas)

Destaque também para o incêndio de Vila Verde com 4 frentes activas e apenas 66 homens no local..


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2013 às 01:24)

*A Industria dos incêndios*

(Por José Gomes Ferreira)

A evidência salta aos olhos: o país está a arder porque alguém quer que ele arda. Ou melhor, porque muita gente quer que ele arda. Há uma verdadeira indústria dos incêndios em Portugal. Há muita gente a beneficiar, directa ou indirectamente, da terra queimada. Oficialmente, continua a correr a versão de que não há motivações económicas para a maioria dos incêndios. Oficialmente continua a ser dito que as ocorrências se devem a negligência ou ao simples prazer de ver o fogo. A maioria dos incendiários seriam pessoas mentalmente diminuídas.
Mas a tragédia não acontece por acaso. Vejamos:
1 - Porque é que o combate aéreo aos incêndios em Portugal é TOTALMENTE concessionado a empresas privadas, ao contrário do que acontece noutros países europeus da orla mediterrânica? Porque é que os testemunhos populares sobre o início de incêndios em várias frentes imediatamente após a passagem de aeronaves continuam sem investigação após tantos anos de ocorrências? Porque é que o Estado tem 700 milhões de euros para comprar dois submarinos e não tem metade dessa verba para comprar uma dúzia de aviões Cannadair? Porque é que há pilotos da Força Aérea formados para combater incêndios e que passam o Verão desocupados nos quartéis?
Porque é que as Forças Armadas encomendaram novos helicópteros sem estarem adaptados ao combate a incêndios? Pode o país dar-se a esse luxo?
2 - A maior parte da madeira usada pelas celuloses para produzir pasta de papel pode ser utilizada após a passagem do fogo sem grandes perdas de qualidade. No entanto, os madeireiros pagam um terço do valor aos produtores florestais. Quem ganha com o negócio? Há poucas semanas foi detido mais um madeireiro intermediário na Zona Centro, por suspeita de fogo posto. Estranhamente, as autoridades continuam a dizer que não há motivações económicas nos incêndios...
3 - Se as autoridades não conhecem casos, muitos jornalistas deste país, sobretudo os que se especializaram na área do ambiente, podem indicar terrenos onde se registaram incêndios há poucos anos e que já estão urbanizados ou em vias de o ser, contra o que diz a lei.
4 - À redacção da SIC e de outros órgãos de informação chegaram cartas e telefonemas anónimos do seguinte teor: "enquanto houver reservas de caça associativa e turística em Portugal, o país vai continuar a arder". Uma clara vingança de quem não quer pagar para caçar nestes espaços e pretende o regresso ao regime livre. 
5 - Infelizmente, no Norte e Centro do país ainda continua a haver incêndios provocados para que nas primeiras chuvas os rebentos da vegetação sejam mais tenros e atractivos para os rebanhos. Os comandantes de bombeiros destas zonas conhecem bem esta realidade.
Há cerca de um ano e meio, o então ministro da Agricultura quis fazer um acordo com as direcções das três televisões generalistas em Portugal, no sentido de ser evitada a transmissão de muitas imagens de incêndios durante o Verão. O argumento era que, quanto mais fogo viam no ecrã, mais os incendiários se sentiam motivados a praticar o crime... Participei nessa reunião. Claro que o acordo não foi aceite, mas pessoalmente senti-me indignado. Como era possível que houvesse tantos cidadãos deste país a perder o rendimento da floresta - e até as habitações - e o poder político estivesse preocupado apenas com um aspecto perfeitamente marginal? Estranhamente, voltamos a ser confrontados com sugestões de responsáveis da administração pública no sentido de se evitar a exibição de imagens de todos os incêndios que assolam o país. Há uma indústria dos incêndios em Portugal, cujos agentes não obedecem a uma organização comum mas têm o mesmo objectivo - destruir floresta porque beneficiam com este tipo de crime.
Estranhamente, o Estado não faz o que poderia e deveria fazer:
1 - Assumir directamente o combate aéreo aos incêndios o mais rapidamente possível. Comprar os meios, suspendendo, se necessário, outros contratos de aquisição de equipamento militar.
2 - Distribuir as forças militares pela floresta, durante todo o Verão, em acções de vigilância permanente. (Pelo contrário, o que tem acontecido são acções pontuais de vigilância e combate às chamas). 
3 - Alterar a moldura penal dos crimes de fogo posto, agravando substancialmente as penas, e investigar e punir efectivamente os infractores
4 - Proibir rigorosamente todas as construções em zona ardida durante os anos previstos na lei.
5 - Incentivar a limpeza de matas, promovendo o valor dos resíduos, mato e lenha, criando centrais térmicas adaptadas ao uso deste tipo de combustível.
6 - E, é claro, continuar a apoiar as corporações de bombeiros por todos os meios.
Com uma noção clara das causas da tragédia e com medidas simples mas eficazes, será possível acreditar que dentro de 20 anos a paisagem portuguesa ainda não será igual à do Norte de África. Se tudo continuar como está, as semelhanças físicas com Marrocos serão inevitáveis a breve prazo.

José Gomes Ferreira

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=238505899629941&id=120144254799440


----------



## GabKoost (30 Ago 2013 às 05:47)

Gerofil disse:


> *A Industria dos incêndios*
> 
> (Por José Gomes Ferreira)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=238505899629941&id=120144254799440



Acrescentaria ainda a obrigação dos donos identificados de parcelas produtoras de celulose terem de ter os terrenos limpos sob pena de não terem licença para vender.

E ainda a proibição de comprar lenha queimada para que os madeireiros abandonem esta manha:

Ou seja, fazer com que passe a ser mais rentável preservar e limpar do que se estar a marimbar e chegar fogo.


----------



## Profetaa (30 Ago 2013 às 09:56)

Bom dia.
Mais um dia com o sol coberto por uma densa nuvem de fumo originária do incêndio do Caramulo....Hojé è mais intenso o cheiro a mato queimado devido ao facto do fumo não andar tão alto, nota-se agora uma intensa nuvem negra que não deixa duvida da sua origem. È do incendio do Caramulo que cada vez mais se aproxima de Agueda....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Ago 2013 às 10:07)

esta a arder em valongo uma situaçao que as 8  horas parecia controlada, esta agora descontrolada... ja foi acionado um heli.


----------



## Agreste (30 Ago 2013 às 10:08)

Gerofil disse:


> *A Industria dos incêndios*
> 
> (Por José Gomes Ferreira)
> 
> Há poucas semanas foi detido mais um madeireiro intermediário na Zona Centro, por suspeita de fogo posto. Estranhamente, as autoridades continuam a dizer que não há motivações económicas nos incêndios...



Motivação económica seria destruir uma área concreta. Estes incêndios não destroem áreas concretas, destroem tudo e não há controlo do incêndio, o incêndio não te obedece. Não consigo retirar um benefício prático para um madeireiro ou para uma indústria do fogo posto.


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2013 às 10:12)

Bons dias, 

está horrível aqui no Porto, este vento Leste/ESE a trazer uma densa nuvem de fumo, está irrespirável, mesmo dentro das casas..

Impressionante.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Ago 2013 às 11:07)

Bom dia. Ninguém me consegue dizer como está e por onde anda o fogo que começou ontem no Sátão, Viseu?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Ago 2013 às 11:11)

fogo completamente descontrolado... que tristeza...
ja esta a passar para s.pedro da cova..


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2013 às 11:14)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> fogo completamente descontrolado... que tristeza...
> ja esta a passar para s.pedro da cova..



Está péssimo, visto aqui do Porto, incêndio enorme com fumo preto a invadir o Porto...


----------



## vitamos (30 Ago 2013 às 11:42)

Pedro disse:


> Bom dia. Ninguém me consegue dizer como está e por onde anda o fogo que começou ontem no Sátão, Viseu?



3 frentes e muita gente no terreno... Não me aprece que haja boas notícias...


----------



## Mjhb (30 Ago 2013 às 11:48)

vitamos disse:


> 3 frentes e muita gente no terreno... Não me aprece que haja boas notícias...



Pois, mas já me disseram que estava às portas de Cavernães, que é a mais ou menos uns 7/8km do cento de Viseu...


----------



## Paulo H (30 Ago 2013 às 11:52)

Aristocrata disse:


> O Caramulo tem especificidades que, por exemplo, cadeias de montanha do interior não tem.
> O Caramulo sofre os efeitos dos ventos oriundos do interior e dos ventos oriundos do litoral.
> Isto, por si só, torna o combate extremamente difícil.
> De um lado o incêndio progride no sentido interior-litoral, do outro no sentido norte-sul. Se aliarmos a isto a orografia complexa do caramulo, temos que os cálculos referentes ao efeito do vento são muito complexos de fazer.
> ...



Apenas para relembrar que este último incendio no Caramulo, teve origem numa motorossadora usada na limpeza do mato!

Devia ser proibido qualquer tipo de trabalho florestal no Verão (corte de madeira, limpeza de mato,..)

Conheço pelo menos 10 casos, ocorridos este Verão, em que o uso de motorossadoras deram origem a incencios florestais.


----------



## dahon (30 Ago 2013 às 12:21)

Pedro disse:


> Pois, mas já me disseram que estava às portas de Cavernães, que é a mais ou menos uns 7/8km do cento de Viseu...



Não me parece que esteja tão próximo pois eu moro a 2|3 Km em linha recta de Cavernães e pela intensidade do fumo não acho que esteja tão próximo. Mas isto é o que me parece pela coluna de fumo pois não tenho qualquer tipo de informação.


----------



## ALV72 (30 Ago 2013 às 14:25)

Paulo H disse:


> Apenas para relembrar que este último incendio no Caramulo, teve origem numa motorossadora usada na limpeza do mato!
> 
> Devia ser proibido qualquer tipo de trabalho florestal no Verão (corte de madeira, limpeza de mato,..)
> 
> Conheço pelo menos 10 casos, ocorridos este Verão, em que o uso de motorossadoras deram origem a incencios florestais.



Isso é tudo muito lindo na teoria e depois vives do quê no Verão ? Sabes quantos milhares de pessoas dependem da Industria da Madeira ? Sabes quantos milhões de Euros é que Portugal exporta todos os anos em Pasta de Papel, Pellets ou Cortiça ? É preciso é ter cuidado e ter extintores de alta capacidade quando se anda a fazer esse tipo de operações.

João


----------



## CptRena (30 Ago 2013 às 14:57)

6 Aviões bombardeiros + 3 Helicópteros bombardeiros + 765 Homens no Caramulo 
4  Aviões bombardeiros + 1 Helicópteros bombardeiros + 269 Homens nas Duas Igrejas


----------



## invent (30 Ago 2013 às 15:14)

O incêndio de Sátão (Duas Igrejas / Ferreira de Aves), felizmente parece estar quase dominado, já só tem uma coluna de fumo, estão constantemente a passar por aqui dois aviões anfíbios que vão abastecer na barragem de Fagilde, espero que o dominem para direcionarem meios para o Caramulo.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Ago 2013 às 16:05)

Boa tarde.

Aqui por Paços de Ferreira o panorama também não é muito animador.
Há demasiada gente com tempo livre para atear fogo. Se pegassem fogo a eles próprios...

Tenho 3 incêndios na parte norte do concelho, que começaram em vertentes norte, mesmo nos limites do concelho.

Um deles, o maior, decorre entre as freguesias de Sanfins de Ferreira e Eiriz, muito perto (ou mesmo dentro) do perímetro da Citânia de Sanfins. Neste há um helicóptero a combater as chamas.





Nesta imagem vemos os 3 incêndios - o do meio talvez um fogacho mas que decorre no mesmo local de ontem


----------



## Agreste (30 Ago 2013 às 16:50)

CptRena disse:


> 6 Aviões bombardeiros + 3 Helicópteros bombardeiros + 765 Homens no Caramulo
> 4  Aviões bombardeiros + 1 Helicópteros bombardeiros + 269 Homens nas Duas Igrejas



Sim, saíram daqui do Algarve pelo menos 2 grupos de reforço. Uns 60 bombeiros.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Ago 2013 às 17:24)

Paulo H disse:


> Apenas para relembrar que este último incendio no Caramulo, teve origem numa motorossadora usada na limpeza do mato!
> 
> Devia ser proibido qualquer tipo de trabalho florestal no Verão (corte de madeira, limpeza de mato,..)
> 
> Conheço pelo menos 10 casos, ocorridos este Verão, em que o uso de motorossadoras deram origem a incencios florestais.



Não teria tanta certeza dessa causa. Um dia antes do incêndio deflagrar, tinha andado fogo no mesmo sítio e de novo junto à hora de almoço. Poderia ter sido um reacendimento, mas acho estranho dado ao pequeno tamanho do incêndio do dia anterior. Penso que essa história está muito mal contada.


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2013 às 17:29)

Estou a sul do Caramulo mas não se vê nada, só smog, de resto está smog desde o Porto. De Braga ao Porto contei 11 incêndios.
Três Canadairs passam continuamente aqui por cima para o scooping na Aguieira, voam os 3 juntos em fila e demoram cerca de 12 minutos a fazer cada circuito carga-descarga no Caramulo. Muita água andam a despejar....


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Ago 2013 às 17:35)

Vince disse:


> Estou a sul do Caramulo mas não se vê nada, só smog, de resto está smog desde o Porto. De Braga ao Porto contei 11 incêndios.
> Três Canadairs passam continuamente aqui por cima para o scooping na Aguieira, voam os 3 juntos em fila e demoram cerca de 12 minutos a fazer cada circuito carga-descarga no Caramulo. Muita água andam a despejar....



Eram pelo menos 4 canadairs aqui, mas de facto pelo menos a vertente sotavento da serra do Caramulo está de novo congestionada com excesso de fumo, e deixaram de passar por aqui.


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2013 às 19:52)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eram pelo menos 4 canadairs aqui, mas de facto pelo menos a vertente sotavento da serra do Caramulo está de novo congestionada com excesso de fumo, e deixaram de passar por aqui.



Desde as 16h vi estes três sempre a passar por aqui. foram embora agora.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Ago 2013 às 20:19)

Ou muda drasticamente o quadro penal dos incendiários, o regime de prevenção-combate e o investimento na investigação e captura destes criminosos ou a situação vais ficar "preta" em breve...

Soube hoje dum conhecido que mora no Caramulo que ouve muita gente a dizer que são capazes de matar o incendiário eles mesmo se a justiça não os punir severamente. Isto está a ficar bem complicado...


----------



## Agreste (30 Ago 2013 às 23:31)

e os boatos... e se alguém começa a espalhar que foi este e aquele e o outro que fez isto e aquilo... porque eu vi ele sair de casa... porque anda estranho...


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2013 às 00:14)

*Muito Importante*

Para que o combate a incêndios seja ainda mais eficaz é necessário carros-tanque, mangueiras, ,material de protecção ou de comunicação ou o que quer que faça falta para apagar os incêndios.


Aqui está a página do Facebook onde hoje (Sábado) as pessoas interessadas em ajudar os bombeiros deverão ir à sua área de residência e doar 1 euro para a compra/manutenção do material para o combate aos incêndios.

https://www.facebook.com/events/635674336466802/


Vamos lá pessoal é só 1 euro


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2013 às 01:21)

Eu também acho que as televisões deviam restringir o tempo de antena de cobertura dada aos incêndios:

PJ identifica cinco incendiários menores


----------



## boneli (31 Ago 2013 às 01:27)

*A Polícia Judiciária deteve hoje um homem de 20 anos «fortemente suspeito» de ter ateado um incêndio florestal «de grandes dimensões» na serra do Caramulo, distrito de Viseu, e no qual «morreram dois bombeiros».

Fonte oficial da Polícia Judiciária (PJ) disse à agência Lusa que o «suspeito, agindo em colaboração com um outro indivíduo, este emigrante e atualmente no estrangeiro, ateou vários focos de incêndio na Serra do Caramulo, nos concelhos de Vouzela e Tondela, no dia 20 de agosto, que se transformaram num fogo de grandes dimensões e em cujo combate perderam a vida dois bombeiros».

A mesma fonte disse à agência Lusa que o suspeito, de 20 anos e desempregado, terá agido por vingança, depois de lhe ter sido aplicada uma multa pela GNR.

«A Polícia Judiciária, através do Departamento de Investigação Criminal de Aveiro e da Diretoria do Centro, com a colaboração do Núcleo de Proteção Ambiental da GNR de Viseu de Santa Comba Dão, identificou e deteve um homem fortemente suspeito de um crime de incêndio florestal», disse a mesma fonte.

Será presente no sábado à autoridade judiciária competente para primeiro interrogatório judicial e aplicação das medidas de coação tidas por adequadas.

A PJ já deteve este ano 52 pessoas pela eventual prática do crime de incêndio florestal.

Trinta destes detidos estão em prisão preventiva.

Dois incêndios de grandes dimensões destruíram a Serra do Caramulo nos últimos dias.

O último destes grandes focos foi dominado hoje, às 19:09.

Apesar de estar dominado, a Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil, através da sua página na internet, mantém a informação de que estavam no no terreno mais de 800 operacionais e mais de 200 veículos. *


Se foi mesmo ele o responsável.....eu só pergunto o que vai na cabeça desta gente????

E andamos nós a sacrificar-mos á conta destes f..... desculpem caros moderadores, mas não é justo morrerem pessoas á conta deste tipo de gente.

Uma opinião e sensação de quem anda nisto alguns anos! Notei de facto que ocorreram mais ignições á noite este ano do que nos outros anos. Pelo que dão a entender o perfil do incendiário normalmente é: desempregado, com baixo grau de escolaridade e que vive em meios rurais. Não terá o efeito da crise que vivemos ajudado a este tipo de comportamentos???Que motivações leva esta gente a fazer isto???

Estas pessoas não olham a meios para pegar um fogo e se tiverem que o fazer várias vezes, fazem até serem bem sucedidos,,,que fazer com esta gente??? Ás vezes numa determinada freguesia ou localidade somos chamados várias vezes durante dias até que um dia pega mesmo forte. Acredito que ás vezes possa ser rescaldo mal feito, no entanto quantas e quantas vezes vamos para focos diferentes em dias diferentes com apenas algumas dezenas de metros de distância. 
Uma coisa tenho a certeza, muto coisa tem que mudar se  não mais bombeiros vão morrer e mais tragédias vão haver.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2013 às 01:34)

*Onde estão os militares? Ajudam bombeiros em vários fogos*

Os militares do Exército estão desde quinta-feira na Serra do Caramulo e noutros pontos do país fustigados pelos incêndios, após um pedido feito pela Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil. Este efectivos levam a cabo operações de consolidação, vigilância activa e colaboração com as autoridades locais, nas regiões de Ponte de Lima (Viana do Castelo), Arcos de Valdevez (Viana do Castelo), Mondim de Basto (Vila Real), Águeda (Aveiro) e Tondela (Viseu).
No terreno estão seis pelotões e cinco destacamentos de engenharia militar equipados com máquinas de rasto para abertura de aceiros e apropriação de itinerários, num total de 160 militares e 28 viaturas. O maior contingente de apoio está localizado em Tondela.  Até ao momento, o Exército até ao momento já empenhou nestas operações de combate aos incêndios cerca de 1.158 militares e 167 viaturas. 
Também há militares em acções de patrulhamento e vigilância, concretamente nas regiões de Gerês, Serra D’Arga, Serra da Cabreira, Amarante e Serra do Marão, Serra do Alvão, Serra de Montesinho, Serra da Freita, Serra da Estrela Perímetro florestal de Alge e Penela/Góis, Serra do Caramulo, Serra de Montemuro, Matas Nacionais de Leiria, Serra D’Aire e Candeeiros, Serra da Malcata, Serra de Monchique, Serra de Sintra, Tapada Nacional Mafra, Serra de Santa Luzia, num total de 352 militares e 96 viaturas. Nestas operações já foram empregues 3.003 militares e 865 viaturas. 
Também a Marinha está a prestar apoio. Até dia 6 de Setembro um pelotão dos fuzileiros vai estar a fazer patrulha, em permanência, na Serra da Arrábida, como disse à Renascença o porta-voz da Armada. O comandante Santos Fernandes acrescentou que esta força vai estar atenta a focos de incêndio, mas também aos incendiários. 

Ana Rodrigues

Renascença


----------



## Stinger (31 Ago 2013 às 01:45)

Se esta noite aumenta a velocidade do vento é possivel reacendimentos em Gondomar valongo e no catastrófico da serra do caramulo


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2013 às 01:48)

A confirmar-se que esse é o responsável da tragédia do *Caramulo*, depois de preso, não me admiro nada que "*façam-lhe a folha lá dentro*", é sabido que nas nossas prisões, em determinados crimes,isso acontece, e tendo em conta os contornos dramáticos deste incêndio...era mais que justo.


----------



## CptRena (31 Ago 2013 às 03:02)

A manhã de ontem foi de muita cinza no carro e sol vermelho por de trás da coluna de fumo que se estendia para aqui


Final da tarde de ontem vista pelo Sat24
Muito fumo do incêndio do Caramulo a espalhar-se para o Litoral.


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2013 às 09:58)

Apesar do incêndio do Caramulo já nem aparecer no site da Protciv, hoje pelas 9 horas os 3 Canadairs voltaram a encher na Aguieira  rumo ao Caramulo 2 vezes, depois foram para outro lado.

Edit: Afinal ainda andam por aqui rumo ao Caramulo. Reacendimentos ?
Edit II: Já não voltaram mais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2013 às 13:37)

Segundo o site Prociv, os 3 canadiers franceses andam agora actuar no incêndio em Passaginha/Eja, concelho de Paredes.

Hoje às 11 horas e pela 3ª vez esta semana, os Bombeiros Municipais de Olhão tocaram a sirene em homenagem à bombeira falecida na Serra do Caramulo. 



> *Croácia envia dois aviões Canadair para ajudar o combate aos incêndios*
> 
> A Croácia vai enviar dois aviões Canadair para ajudar a combater os incêndios em Portugal, anunciou neste sábado a Comissão Europeia, explicando que a iniciativa se insere num acordo de ajuda na área de protecção civil da União Europeia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Ago 2013 às 15:55)

reactivaçao no incendio de recarei/valongo/gondomar.. muito calor e vento nao estao a facilitar..


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2013 às 16:05)

*Mais de 300 bombeiros combatem sete maiores fogos*



> Mais de 300 bombeiros apoiados por 100 veículos e sete meios aéreos combatem os seis principais fogos florestais que lavram, na tarde deste sábado, em Portugal continental, com um incêndio em Sátão, Viseu, a concentrar a maioria dos meios.
> 
> A informação atualizada pelas 14.30 horas na página da Internet da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil indica que são 133 os bombeiros e 39 as viaturas que combatem o fogo com uma frente ativa em Duas Igrejas/Ferreira das Aves, concelho de Sátão, distrito de Viseu.
> 
> ...



Esta manhã, na A24, perto de Bigorne (950m de altitude).





O sistema montanhoso de Montemuro está praticamente todo queimado.
Segundo o European Forest Fire Information System, a área queimada na região já ultrapassa os 12 mil hectares.

A juntar ainda este que lavra agora em Bigorne.


----------



## Stinger (31 Ago 2013 às 16:23)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> reactivaçao no incendio de recarei/valongo/gondomar.. muito calor e vento nao estao a facilitar..



Onde ? É que o incendio foi grande com varias frentes a afectar varios concelhos .

Ontem dava para ver as chamas no topo da serra de pias e outras já andavam cá em baixo .

Graças aos meios aereos ajudaram em muito a diminuir os estragos , parecia uma AE com os avioes a virem para descarregar


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Ago 2013 às 16:36)

Vince disse:


> Apesar do incêndio do Caramulo já nem aparecer no site da Protciv, hoje pelas 9 horas os 3 Canadairs voltaram a encher na Aguieira  rumo ao Caramulo 2 vezes, depois foram para outro lado.
> 
> Edit: Afinal ainda andam por aqui rumo ao Caramulo. Reacendimentos ?
> Edit II: Já não voltaram mais.



É verdade tenho avistado ao longo do dia pequenos reacendimentos, na vertente sotavento, do outro lado na vertente barlavento não sei o que se passa. Atualmente existem dois pequenos focos de incêndio junto a povoações.


----------



## Stinger (31 Ago 2013 às 16:46)

Edit : Grande coluna de fumo no incendio de recarei , gondomar


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2013 às 16:54)

Stinger disse:


> Edit : Grande coluna de fumo no incendio de recarei , gondomar



Grance coluna preta de fumo para os lados de Gondomar, na mesma zona que ontem, forte reacendimento


----------



## Stinger (31 Ago 2013 às 16:55)

Exacto foi um reacendimento forte , ainda á pouco nada tinha e agora esta grande coluna


----------



## boneli (31 Ago 2013 às 19:11)

Um dos incêndios que me estava a causar mais preocupação era o de Fafão no PNPG...acabou agora de ser dominado felizmente, no entanto foi um dia inteiro! 
Atualmente só 3 fogos é que causam mais preocupação e apenas 8 estão ativos. Se o vento não levantar pode-se começar a respirar um pouco mais calmamente e esperar que os próximos 3 dias passem rapidamente.


----------



## CptRena (31 Ago 2013 às 19:34)

Finalmente, os céus começam a ver-se no seu azul vivo
O fumo maior já lá vai no oceano

Imagem do Satélite Terra (500m) hoje às 12:30 (locais)






©NASA


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2013 às 10:27)

Boas, 

neste momento a Leste do Porto o cenário é este:






Continua a dança do incêndios , e com este vento de Leste moderado com rajadas ainda pior....

Na zona do aeroporto também se ergue grande coluna escura de fumo..


----------



## Profetaa (1 Set 2013 às 11:42)

Passaram a pouco 3 canadairs por aqui em direcção ao Porto. Talvez tenham ido para ai....
EDIT: segundo a pagina da protecção civil dirigem-se para Sever do Vouga, foram accionados os novos reforços Croatas...


Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> neste momento a Leste do Porto o cenário é este:
> 
> ...


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2013 às 14:51)

Situação complicada em Gondomar/Foz do Sousa.

foto tirada agora, incêndio visto do Porto:


----------



## João Pedro (1 Set 2013 às 17:38)

O incêndio em Gondomar parece não dar tréguas. A visão que se tinha desde o centro do Porto há cerca de uma hora era simplesmente dantesca!

Agora mesmo passou um heli que deve ter ido abastecer ao mar,




A nuvem de fumo essa já tem largos quilómetros de extensão.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Set 2013 às 17:52)

Vê-se bem do espaço...



Fonte


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Set 2013 às 18:16)

Que desplante, ainda se deu ao trabalho de ser irónico. Gente maluquinha de todo. 
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/incendio-caramulo-incendiario-facebook-luxemburgo-tvi24/1485168-4071.html


----------



## david 6 (1 Set 2013 às 18:19)

esta imagem achei no facebook o incendio de Gondomar, este jogo acho que acabou por ser cancelado pelo que ouvi dizer


----------



## Stinger (1 Set 2013 às 18:33)

o incêndio em Gondomar mesmo com 5 aviões evoluiu para 4 frentes bolas , ate avião da força aérea anda la


----------



## João Pedro (1 Set 2013 às 18:34)

Marina de Gondomar







Fonte


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Set 2013 às 18:49)

Stinger disse:


> o incêndio em Gondomar mesmo com 5 aviões evoluiu para 4 frentes bolas , ate avião da força aérea anda la



stinger nao sei até que ponto essa info no site da protecçao civil é credivel  ja nao se ve grande fumarada..

estive presente e as 15h30 era um cenario dantesco muito por causa do vento forte..

para o lado de rebordosa baltar sobrado estao cerca de 5 incendios...

domingo terrivel...


----------



## João Pedro (1 Set 2013 às 18:51)

Aqui pelo Porto a nuvem parece estar a dissipar-se.


----------



## Stinger (1 Set 2013 às 18:54)

pois tambem daqui do dragão não se ve grande coisa


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2013 às 21:10)

Hoje também um grande incêndio que começou em Sever(concelho de Moimenta da Beira) e passou para o concelho de Tarouca ( freguesia de Pinheiro). A esta hora o fogo está quase extinto.
Também houve ontem e hoje um fogo na serra das meadas (Concelho de Lamego), mesmo junto à cidade


----------



## João Pedro (1 Set 2013 às 23:33)

O Porto enche-se de fumo neste momento. O cheiro a queimado é extremamente forte!


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2013 às 23:35)

João Pedro disse:


> O Porto enche-se de fumo neste momento. O cheiro a queimado é extremamente forte!



Aqui quase parece um nevoeiro de fumo....que cheiro horrivel a incêndio....


----------



## João Pedro (1 Set 2013 às 23:40)

É como aqui... já tive de fechar as janelas quase todas!


----------



## GabKoost (2 Set 2013 às 05:34)

Hoje às 3 da tarde, pela janela do quarto, com uma visão de cerca de 20 km de raio, consegui contar  quase 10 focos de incêndio.

Cenário surreal. Parece que estava num filme de ficção científica ou num planeta de vulcões.

Posto isso cada vez fico mais perplexo com o país que temos. Não há palavras para descrever a loucura de certas pessoas.

Uma nação de canibais que sempre gostou de se auto destruir.

Só de saber que o cenário não mudará enquanto não vier umas chuvadas (não acredito que venha algo no FDS) fico doente. 

Se a estação seca se prolonga até finais do mês todos os recordes serão batidos.

Montemuro e Caramulo praticamente desapareceram do mapa. Um desastre ecológico e económico para a história.

E o mais surpreendente é a quase relatividade como este assunto é tratado na esfera politica. Como se fosse uma pedrinha no sapato.

É o que faz esses gajos andarem de férias. Pode arder o país inteiro que se estão todos a marimbar. Nas Caraíbas e Rep. Dominicana não se ouvem sirenes e colunas gigantes de fumo em todos os sentidos da rosa dos ventos.


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2013 às 10:35)

GabKoost, no 6ªf passada com o roncar contínuo dos Canadair a minha mãe de 70 anos a certa altura disse "Parece que estamos em guerra". E eu respondi que estamos efectivamente em guerra, meia centena de meios aéreos, milhares de homens, muitos deles deslocados em colunas a centenas de quilómetros de casa deixando famílias apreensivas enquanto assistem a funerais na televisão. Ontem em viagem de regresso para Braga a certa altura desisti de contar os incêndios. Parecia aquelas imagens do Kuwait no final da 1º guerra do Golfo, com colunas de fumo para aonde quer que se olhasse. Só não percebo que guerra é esta e quem é o inimigo.


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2013 às 12:02)

GabKoost disse:


> Posto isso cada vez fico mais perplexo com o país que temos. Não há palavras para descrever a loucura de certas pessoas.
> 
> Uma nação de canibais que sempre gostou de se auto destruir.



Em mais lado nenhum se vê um país assim...

Área ardida...







(Ainda faltam os incêndios do fim-de-semana).


----------



## Agreste (2 Set 2013 às 12:22)

(se puderes colocar um mapa completo agradecia André porque o EFFIS não me funciona...)

2 grandes incêndios e descontrolados: Torre de Moncorvo e Tondela. 2013 pior que 2012. A ver se esta semana fecha a época de incêndios.


----------



## james (2 Set 2013 às 12:48)

Na minha modesta opinião , os incêndios nascem e desenvolvem -se devido a 3 grandes fatores : 
1 .  fogo posto ou negligente 

2.   povoamentos desmesurados de eucaliptos e pinheiros

3.   vento

Tendo em conta que o fator nº 3 está dependente de S. Pedro resta - nos tentar atuar sobre os outros . 

O fator nº 1 sempre foi desvalorizado , tentou - se fazer algo nos últimos anos mas tem sido insuficiente . É necessário uma intervenção a sério quer no código penal quer na vigilância  .

O fator nº 2  está completamente sem controlo .  Nós precisamos de terminar com o " culto " ao eucalipto , este e o pinheiro ( embora em menor escala ) têm de se restringir a zonas controladas   e de pequena / média dimensão . È assustador ver certas zonas a dimensão que têm os eucaliptais , é um autêntico barril de pólvora .


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2013 às 14:06)

james disse:


> Na minha modesta opinião , os incêndios nascem e desenvolvem -se devido a 3 grandes fatores :
> 1 .  fogo posto ou negligente
> 
> 2.   povoamentos desmesurados de eucaliptos e pinheiros
> ...



Fogo negligente também há em Espanha, sul de França, Itália, Grécia, Turquia... Países com verões igualmente secos. Países onde até há mais o costume dos piqueniques ao domingo, do que no nosso país.

E todos eles também têm grandes incêndios, mas o número de ocorrências não chega aos nossos calcanhares. Estamos rodeados de loucos. Pessoas com interesses secundários, invejosas, sem noção do mal que fazem.
A elas, uma pena severa e exemplar. Uma justiça que faça ver que em Portugal o "pegar fogo" não compensa.

Sobre o factor 2, acho mais grave o descontrolo dos baldios e dos terrenos de monte. 
Se o pinhal e o eucaliptal são barries de pólvora, o que são as giestas com mais de 3 metros de altura?

-------------

Agreste, quando puder ponho o mapa que pediste.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Set 2013 às 14:16)

james disse:


> Na minha modesta opinião , os incêndios nascem e desenvolvem -se devido a 3 grandes fatores :
> 1 .  fogo posto ou negligente
> 
> 2.   povoamentos desmesurados de eucaliptos e pinheiros
> ...



Graças a pensamentos como esses de loucos, que acham que isto estava muito melhor rodeado de betão, centros comerciais e afins por todo o lado !

Para além disso a zona região montanhosa é provavelmente das mais secas da Europa, muito graças a termos uma época seca bastante prolongada ...
Ah e tal não vamos por eucaliptos porque arde, pinheiros porque arde, vamos pôr a árvore flana e tal, apenas porque temos uns desgraçados que acham fixe ver tudo a arder !
Peguem fogo á casa deles já que gostam de fogo !

Perdermos a identidade da nossa floresta, não obrigado !


----------



## amando96 (2 Set 2013 às 14:44)

O eucalipto é mais praga do que da _nossa_ floresta.


----------



## james (2 Set 2013 às 14:56)

Aurélio disse:


> Graças a pensamentos como esses de loucos, que acham que isto estava muito melhor rodeado de betão, centros comerciais e afins por todo o lado !
> 
> Para além disso a zona região montanhosa é provavelmente das mais secas da Europa, muito graças a termos uma época seca bastante prolongada ...
> Ah e tal não vamos por eucaliptos porque arde, pinheiros porque arde, vamos pôr a árvore flana e tal, apenas porque temos uns desgraçados que acham fixe ver tudo a arder !
> ...



nos ja perdemos uma parte da identidade da nossa floresta , com a introducao dessa praga que da pelo nome de eucalipto .    e , ja agora , sou militante da quercus a 20 anos , sempre fiz reciclagem e a pouco tempo comprei um terreno e arborizei - o com especies autoctenes da minha zona , carvalhos e azevinhos e limpo -o regularmente . nao recebo licoes de ecologia de ninguem .


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2013 às 15:13)

AnDré disse:


> Fogo negligente também há em Espanha, sul de França, Itália, Grécia, Turquia... Países com verões igualmente secos. Países onde até há mais o costume dos piqueniques ao domingo, do que no nosso país.
> 
> E todos eles também têm grandes incêndios, mas o número de ocorrências não chega aos nossos calcanhares. Estamos rodeados de loucos. Pessoas com interesses secundários, invejosas, sem noção do mal que fazem.
> A elas, uma pena severa e exemplar. Uma justiça que faça ver que em Portugal o "pegar fogo" não compensa.
> ...



Eu quero ver quantos anos vão apanhar aqueles dois  que andaram de mota no Caramulo a pegarem fogo, onde arderam milhares de hectares, onde morreram 3 bombeiros só porque ficaram irritados que a GNR aplicou-os uma multa. Digo mais há mais 1 ano ardeu a Serra do Caldeirão, todos sabemos quem foram os culpados e até hoje a justiça ainda não fez nada. A culpa morre sempre solteira neste país.


----------



## dASk (2 Set 2013 às 16:18)

também acho o eucalipto uma praga e não de todo identidade da nossa floresta portuguesa, foi uma espécie introduzida por nós e que tem efeitos muito nefastos já que consome toda a água da zona e torna os terrenos arenosos e inférteis... mas quem manda é a industria da celulose não é verdade?


----------



## ALV72 (2 Set 2013 às 16:21)

Eu que trabalho no meio, continuo a dizer que o Eucalipto e o Pinho são fundamentais para a nossa economia, acho que a maior parte das pessoas nem imagina que a Industria da Pasta e do Papel, Pellets e afins são das principais exportadoras do nosso País.
Estas árvores ardem rápido é verdade mas só ardem se lhe puserem o fogo, não entram em combustão sozinhas !
Vamos deixar de ser fundamentalistas e vamos castigar isso sim quem anda a exterminar com o nosso País e a nossa economia

http://www.destakes.com/redir/285492a527d4efcb50a9fecf67ed2fb2

http://diarioagrario.blogspot.pt/2013/06/grupo-portucel-soporcel-considerada.html


----------



## dASk (2 Set 2013 às 16:25)

Acredito que sim mas tem que haver ordenamento nas plantações de maneira a que hajam zonas desarborizadas a cada x metros e com bons acessos para bombeiros, isso evitava muito a propagação desmesurada dos incêndios, porque loucos incendiários vão sempre haver.. não é por estarem 25 anos na prisão que deixaram de haver homicídas neste país quanto mais incendiários! O segredo é a prevenção limpeza e ordenamento da floresta! Bom exemplo na serra de Monchique que melhorou muito nesse aspecto e praticamente não tem tido incêndios de grande magnitude...


----------



## Agreste (2 Set 2013 às 16:34)

Se falarmos no grande negócio da pasta de papel, as próprias empresas gerem bem os "jardins" de eucaliptos. Mas há uma outra parte do negócio que é mais modesta, que vem da corrida dos anos 80 e que nunca foi ordenada. 

Sem concordar com tudo...
http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noticia/bemvindo-maldito-eucalipto-1584863


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2013 às 16:53)

ALV72 disse:


> Eu que trabalho no meio, continuo a dizer que o Eucalipto e o Pinho são fundamentais para a nossa economia, acho que a maior parte das pessoas nem imagina que a Industria da Pasta e do Papel, Pellets e afins são das principais exportadoras do nosso País.
> Estas árvores ardem rápido é verdade mas só ardem se lhe puserem o fogo, não entram em combustão sozinhas !
> *Vamos deixar de ser fundamentalistas e vamos castigar isso sim quem anda a exterminar com o nosso País e a nossa economia*
> 
> ...



De acordo!



dASk disse:


> Acredito que sim mas tem que haver ordenamento nas plantações de maneira a que hajam zonas desarborizadas a cada x metros e com bons acessos para bombeiros, isso evitava muito a propagação desmesurada dos incêndios, porque loucos incendiários vão sempre haver.. não é por estarem 25 anos na prisão que deixaram de haver homicídas neste país quanto mais incendiários! O segredo é a prevenção limpeza e ordenamento da floresta! Bom exemplo na serra de Monchique que melhorou muito nesse aspecto e praticamente não tem tido incêndios de grande magnitude...



*dASk*, vou fala-te de Montemuro, porque é uma região que bem conheço.
Nunca como hoje, a serra de Montemuro teve tantos acessos. Tudo graças à industria eólica que minou todo o sistema montanhoso de aerogeradores. São às centenas.
Os cumes estão todos rasgados por estradas em terra batida. Com um bom carro, podemos ir praticamente onde quisermos. 

A existência de eucaliptos é residual.
Pinheiros há (havia), bastantes. Nos últimos anos foram semeados vários hectares que estavam com um bom desenvolvimento. Alguns com quase 10 anos.
Mas há (havia) também muitos castanheiros e carvalhos.
A maior parte do solo, ainda assim, era mato e giestas densas, fruto do abandono da agricultura.

"Veio o lume", por várias vezes este ano, e levou praticamente tudo.
Não houve ornamentação que valesse, e nem a A24 - uma veradeira pista de aviões, impediu que uma das frentes passasse de uma vertente para a outra da serra.

Incêndios que começam de madrugada, quando a serra tem mais vento - seco de leste.
Incêndios que despontam em vários locais ao mesmo tempo. E por várias vezes.
Há ornamentação que valha a isto?
Há floresta que resista?

E estamos assim, em Montemuro:


----------



## Reportorio (2 Set 2013 às 16:55)

A temática dos incêndios 2013 está quase a acabar, assim que começarem a cair umas pingas de água nunca mais este assunto será falado. Ninguém mais se lembrará dos que morreram. Os portugueses voltarão a discutir o assunto em 2014, com as mesmas conversas, a politica do não se fez , o criminoso A B ou C, grandes debates na TV e em todos os orgãos de comunicação, (já repararão que com a política de férias em Agosto, tem de haver temas) aliás no inicio de Agosto 4 ou 5 dizia-se descaradamente na TV que se estava 75% abaixo dos fogos do ano passado, ou seja aviva-se as memórias a alguns, como é possível fazer-se um balanço a meio de uma fase Charlie. Retrocedamos vários anos e sempre foi assim, 2003, 2005 e outros foram anos de desgraça, o que foi feito, salvo algumas zonas (concelhos) que encararam o problema de frente. Os terrenos de cultivo no interior estão completamente ao abandono com a morte dos "velhos" os filhos muitas vezes nem se quer sabem da sua existência nem querem saber dá-lhes despesa, sei do que falo, pois tenho estes problemas encostados à minha casa, chego a pagar para limpar terrenos que não são meus, pois o fogo já me chegou à parede da casa e se os alertar a resposta e o que quer que faça, não moro aqui.
Tem de haver uma politica por parte do poder central e local, concertada senão nada feito.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Set 2013 às 17:15)

neste momento incendio enorme para os lados de paços de ferreira bem visivel de valongo


----------



## Snifa (2 Set 2013 às 17:33)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> neste momento incendio enorme para os lados de paços de ferreira bem visivel de valongo



Está com mau aspecto sim, enorme coluna negra e numa grande extensão..

Nunca mais acaba este inferno dos fogos...

foto que tirei agora mesmo aqui do Porto:






Segundo o site da Protecção Civil é no lugar de Boucinhas / Meixomil  e tem três  frentes activas..

http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Set 2013 às 17:39)

certamento mais logo o aristocrata dará mais informaçoes acerca deste incendio entretanto vao havendo reacendimentos  no incendo de foz do sousa mas os bombeiros tem controlado!


----------



## GabKoost (2 Set 2013 às 18:37)

james disse:


> Na minha modesta opinião , os incêndios nascem e desenvolvem -se devido a 3 grandes fatores :
> 1 .  fogo posto ou negligente
> 
> 2.   povoamentos desmesurados de eucaliptos e pinheiros
> ...



Fogo posto, digam o que disserem, são 90% ou mais das ocorrências.

É impossível sequer considerar acidentes os milhares de fogos. Em Espanha, país por norma mais seco que Portugal vê-se disso? 

Sim! Há incêndios! Mas nunca, nem sequer comparar à vergonha que aqui se assiste.

Factores para isso?

*1- Analfabetismo, estupidez, atrasos mentais, alcoolismo e ignorância:*

Ainda estes dias prenderam o rapaz do Caramulo, com pinta de "mitra" que, segundo consta, se vingou de uma multa da GNR.

Ontem foi uma bêbada de Vila Real e outra maluca de Portalegre.

Como vemos o nosso país está povoado de atrasados.

*2- Máfias permitidas e POTENCIADAS pelo estado:*

Alugueres de aviões e helicópteros. 

Permissão de abater lenha queimada mais barata para madeireiros.

Total ausência de planeamento, limpeza e responsabilização de proprietários em relação aos seus terrenos.

Completo abandono da matas e baldios nacionais por parte do estado.

0 fiscalização e quase nenhuma legislação efectiva de prevenção.

Recursos estatais desaproveitados como tropas e suas máquinas nos quarteis a comer sono e investimentos em submarinos e F16 em vez de material que realmente pudesse zelar PELA SEGURANÇA NACIONAL.

_________________________________

E mais ideias podiam sair daqui se puxássemos pela cabeça.

Agora fogos devido ao trabalho do ser Humano honesto?  MINORIA!

Não vejo disso em Espanha, Sul de França, Itália etc etc.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Set 2013 às 19:17)

james disse:


> nos ja perdemos uma parte da identidade da nossa floresta , com a introducao dessa praga que da pelo nome de eucalipto .    e , ja agora , sou militante da quercus a 20 anos , sempre fiz reciclagem e a pouco tempo comprei um terreno e arborizei - o com especies autoctenes da minha zona , carvalhos e azevinhos e limpo -o regularmente . nao recebo licoes de ecologia de ninguem .



Muito bem, sim porque os incêndios nascem apenas porque os terrenos não estão limpos. As verdadeiras "pragas" neste país são determinadas pessoas e não algumas espécies de árvores, tem que haver algum ordenamento do território quando se planta árvores, para que todas as ávores possam existir, era o que mais faltava se agora transformassemos as nossas florestas nos Alpes.
Já agora não recebo lições de Ecologia de ninguém, obrigado, penso pela minha cabeça !


----------



## Snifa (2 Set 2013 às 19:18)

Está má a situação em Paços de Ferreira, daqui de casa vejo uma enorme coluna de fumo negro, há notícias de fábricas e casas em perigo....


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2013 às 19:21)

Eu tenho alguns eucaliptos, e não me envergonho disso. Aliás, esse debate está inquinado por essa razão, na verdade são as pessoas que tiram algum rendimento da floresta que melhor tratam dela, limpezas anuais. Nestas ocasiões há para aí muito fala barato a dar opiniões sobre o que não sabe.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Set 2013 às 19:28)

Snifa disse:


> Está com mau aspecto sim, enorme coluna negra e numa grande extensão..
> 
> Nunca mais acaba este inferno dos fogos...
> 
> ...



Quem está em Espinho, mais precisamente na praia também viu esta coluna de fumo enorme.
Espero que os bombeiros o apaguem rapidamente.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Set 2013 às 19:38)

Incêndio de Paços de Ferreira visto de Paranhos:


----------



## Snifa (2 Set 2013 às 19:48)

Snifa disse:


> Está má a situação em Paços de Ferreira, daqui de casa vejo uma enorme coluna de fumo negro, há notícias de fábricas e casas em perigo....



Incêndio em Paços de Ferreira

Foto que tirei agora mesmo de minha casa:


----------



## Scuderia (2 Set 2013 às 19:51)

Pareçe ser mais em Lordelo (Paredes) / Sobrado (Valongo)

Que brutalidade


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2013 às 20:14)

Alto aí: ensinem a esse grande burro MST o que é uma azinheira e um eucalipto e depois peçam-lhe para vir ver o que há na Serra d`Ossa… Homem de memória curta, que se esqueceu dos últimos grandes incêndios de anos recentes que devastaram milhares de hectares da Serra d`Ossa. E o Alentejo não são só azinheiras.
Concerteza que MST não será homem do campo. A SIC tem mesmo um problema no seu estúdio …


----------



## GabKoost (2 Set 2013 às 20:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Graças a pensamentos como esses de loucos, que acham que isto estava muito melhor rodeado de betão, centros comerciais e afins por todo o lado !
> 
> Para além disso a zona região montanhosa é provavelmente das mais secas da Europa, muito graças a termos uma época seca bastante prolongada ...
> Ah e tal não vamos por eucaliptos porque arde, pinheiros porque arde, vamos pôr a árvore flana e tal, apenas porque temos uns desgraçados que acham fixe ver tudo a arder !
> ...



Não percebo...

Achas que pinheiros bravos no interior do país assim como eucaliptais são marcas identitárias do país???

É que, pelo que sempre soube, os Pinheiros são uma espécie DO LITROAL e os eucaliptos, esses então nem comento.

A identidade da floresta Portuguesa está moribunda há muito tempo especialmente por causa destas espécies e das suas plantações sem cuidado, sem planeamento e sem qualquer tipo de contenção.

Qualquer pessoa que ande nas matas sabe que uma mata de Eucalipto desleixada (acontece com a maioria dos terrenos porque os proprietários só se lembram delas de 7 em 7 anos) acumula quantidades de lixo incríveis pela resistência à decomposição dos seus materiais.

Uma mata de Carvalhos, pelo contrário, mesmo sem intervenção, não tem 1/10 do lixo e torna-se muito mais resistente a Verões longos. 

Uma outra coisa que dizes e que não concordo é quando te referes a uma zona montanhosa das mais secas da Europa.

Isso é obviamente uma sobreposição da TUA realidade Algarvia a todo o país.

Na verdade, todos os sistemas Montanhosos do Litoral acima de Montejunto Estrela costumam normalmente ter 2-3 cutt offs que ajudam a repor a humidade e impedem os piromaníacos de levar a bom porto as suas intenções.

Os últimos 2 anos foi de área ardida menor que a média precisamente por causa disso. 

Na verdade não me recordo de Verões sem pinga de chuva durante mais 2 meses no Noroeste. Olha para as médias de zonas como Gerês, Cabreira, Marão, Alvão etc etc e depois diz-me se é normal termos nestas zonas (onde tem ardido a vasta maioria da área florestal) uma estação seca tão vincada.

Posto isso, mais uma vez e tal como disseram outros membros, o problema é da deficiência mental de certa falange da nossa população, da falta de leis e interesse do estado em resolver isso e, claro, do estado calamitoso da floresta que está sem controlo e onde espécies invasoras foram plantadas à toa com ausência completa de planeamento e tratamento dos proprietários.


----------



## GabKoost (2 Set 2013 às 20:37)

Gerofil disse:


> Alto aí: ensinem a esse grande burro MST o que é uma azinheira e um eucalipto e depois peçam-lhe para vir ver o que há na Serra d`Ossa… Homem de memória curta, que se esqueceu dos últimos grandes incêndios de anos recentes que devastaram milhares de hectares da Serra d`Ossa. E o Alentejo não são só azinheiras.
> Concerteza que MST não será homem do campo. A SIC tem mesmo um problema no seu estúdio …



O que é que o MST disse?

Estou habituado aos seus disparates do JN em termos desportivos mas gostaria de conhecer o seu ponto de vista sobre os incêndios!


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2013 às 20:46)

GabKoost disse:


> O que é que o MST disse?



O homem comentou que não existem incêndios no Alentejo, por exemplo na Serra d`Ossa, porque só havia azinheiras em vez de eucaliptos… Só uma pessoa mal formada poderá tecer tais considerações, tendo em conta que largos milhares de hectares da Serra d`Ossa estão plantados de eucaliptos pela Portucel.
Além disso, há bem poucos anos, um grande incêndio lavrou na Serra durante vários dias tendo dizimado largos milhares de hectares de floresta.
E quem disse que as azinheiras não ardem?
Enfim, baboseiras atrás de baboseiras…


----------



## ACalado (2 Set 2013 às 20:55)

Gerofil disse:


> O homem comentou que não existem incêndios no Alentejo, por exemplo na Serra d`Ossa, porque só havia azinheiras em vez de eucaliptos… Só uma pessoa mal formada poderá tecer tais considerações, tendo em conta que largos milhares de hectares da Serra d`Ossa estão plantados de eucaliptos pela Portucel.
> Além disso, há bem poucos anos, um grande incêndio lavrou na Serra durante vários dias tendo dizimado largos milhares de hectares de floresta.
> E quem disse que as azinheiras não ardem?
> Enfim, baboseiras atrás de baboseiras…



Os chamados treinadores de bancada.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Set 2013 às 20:58)

No Alentejo "não há incêndios" porque as "azinheiras" não estão "plantadas" de 50 em 50cm como nas serras do centro e norte litoral.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Set 2013 às 21:04)

Gerofil disse:


> O homem comentou que não existem incêndios no Alentejo, por exemplo na Serra d`Ossa, porque só havia azinheiras em vez de eucaliptos… Só uma pessoa mal formada poderá tecer tais considerações, tendo em conta que largos milhares de hectares da Serra d`Ossa estão plantados de eucaliptos pela Portucel.
> Além disso, há bem poucos anos, um grande incêndio lavrou na Serra durante vários dias tendo dizimado largos milhares de hectares de floresta.
> E quem disse que as azinheiras não ardem?
> Enfim, baboseiras atrás de baboseiras…



O homem referiu expressamente: "No Alentejo, por exemplo, não há incêndios porque há azinheiras em vez de eucaliptos ou pinheiros. Exceto na *Serra D´Ossa*a.!" Limpe os ouvidos, homem! Para arranjar problemas vocês são o máximo!


----------



## GabKoost (2 Set 2013 às 21:14)

Pedro disse:


> O homem referiu expressamente: "No Alentejo, por exemplo, não há incêndios porque há azinheiras em vez de eucaliptos ou pinheiros. Exceto na *Serra D´Ossa*a.!" Limpe os ouvidos, homem! Para arranjar problemas vocês são o máximo!



Há.

Bom, sendo assim o homem está desculpado. Mas que ele era capaz de patadas destas era! Lol

Posto isso, os Eucaliptos não ardem sozinhos.

Aqui na minha terra arderam centenas de Hectares a semana passada e, no meio dela, ficou um terreno de cerca de 10 Hct de Eucalipto.

Porquê?

Porque o dono tem as plantações devidamente feitas, com espaço entre as árvores e, o mesmo, encontra-se roçado.

Arderam as copas das árvores limítrofes e mais nada até porque ele deixou uma largura de 2m à volta do mesmo.

O Sr. é um emigrante que voltou e tem tempo para estas coisas.

Os 99% dos proprietários privados tão se a borrifar. Entre 2 árvores grandes existem mais 2 novas, 2 pinheiros pequenos, 1 metro de silvas, 30 cm de folhas e outro combustível, fentos e rebentos de carvalhos.

Esta última é a realidade mais comum e por isso é que os Eucaliptais ardem. Por causa da DISPLICÊNCIA dos donos.

O ideal utópico (até porque eles dão muito dinheiro a muita gente que precisa de viver) seria acabar com eles claro... Mas não sendo possível,a erradicação dos mesmos em certos locais e o tratamento das parcelas de forma obrigatória resolveria a maioria das incidências.


----------



## vagas (2 Set 2013 às 21:15)

Gerofil disse:


> O homem comentou que não existem incêndios no Alentejo, por exemplo na Serra d`Ossa, porque só havia azinheiras em vez de eucaliptos… Só uma pessoa mal formada poderá tecer tais considerações, tendo em conta que largos milhares de hectares da Serra d`Ossa estão plantados de eucaliptos pela Portucel.
> Além disso, há bem poucos anos, um grande incêndio lavrou na Serra durante vários dias tendo dizimado largos milhares de hectares de floresta.
> E quem disse que as azinheiras não ardem?
> Enfim, baboseiras atrás de baboseiras…


Quem fala disso nao sabe, nem só na serra d'ossa, estive a 8 anos na serra de portel também num grande IF onde ardeu uma grande mancha de eucalipto, nao falando na serra das alcaçovas, freguesia de Viana do Alentejo, tambem temos na vidigueira, Mourão , entre outras, isto estou eu falando nos IF que estive e que me lembro por isso quem fala nao conhece os IF alentejanos nem o terreno 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2013 às 21:30)

Vão a Mortágua e aprendam como se faz.Como se concilia uma mancha florestal imensa, boa parte de eucalipto, centenas de quilómetros de acessos construídos pelos montes ao longo dos anos e se preparam anualmente para proteger essa fileira florestal, que dá a ganhar a muita gente. Durante o Verão vigora um autêntico estado de sitio, que envolve autarquia e populações na protecção da floresta. Que concelhos fazem o mesmo ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2013 às 21:32)

Eu tenho um terreno com alfarrobeiras, querem apostar comigo se eu deixar crescer mato e pegar fogo não arde. Ai não arde não. Se os terrenos fossem limpos não ardia nem metade. As pessoas nem limpam a faixa de segurança ao pé das casas, quanto mais no meio da floresta.


----------



## Agreste (2 Set 2013 às 21:36)

eu não gosto dos eucaliptos porque nem a geada dá cabo deles mas entre todas as espécies, pelo seu crescimento rápido são as de maior rentabilidade. E a rentabilidade é o problema. Sobreiros e pinheiros levam mais de 20 anos até serem rentáveis. Só a rentabilidade pode atrair os donos dos terrenos, portanto o contributo do eucalipto não pode ser desprezado. 

Eu gostava de ter castanheiros e nogueiras mas não aguentam o verão no algarve de modo que as alfarrobeiras sempre verdes até são belas árvores.


----------



## GabKoost (2 Set 2013 às 21:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu tenho um terreno com alfarrobeiras, querem apostar comigo se eu deixar crescer mato e pegar fogo não arde. Ai não arde não. Se os terrenos fossem limpos não ardia nem metade. As pessoas nem limpam a faixa de segurança ao pé das casas, quanto mais no meio da floresta.



Ainda a semana passada, em Guimarães, uma fábrica implantada sozinha no meio de um monte (viva o planeamento) quase que ardia.

O dono teve ainda o desplante de vir mandar vir com a falta de meios quando ele não mexeu um dedo durante vários anos para limpar a porcaria toda na zona limítrofe.

Em Portugal tem culpa de muita coisa mas as pessoas também se habituaram à ideia de que é o estado que tem de resolver tudo.


----------



## Lousano (2 Set 2013 às 21:49)

Vince disse:


> Vão a Mortágua e aprendam como se faz.Como se concilia uma mancha florestal imensa, boa parte de eucalipto, e durante todo o ano se preparam para proteger essa fileira florestal e durante o Verão vigora um autêntico estado de sitio, que envolve autarquia e populações na protecção da floresta.



Também Penela era um exemplo a seguir e em dois dias (28 e 29 de Março de 2012) deitaram tudo a perder.

Obviamente que uma das causas foi a época em que aconteceu e consequente falta de meios de combate.

Na questão de eucaliptos basta dar um passeio pela Galiza e ficamos boquiabertos com a diferença na plantação.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Set 2013 às 22:06)

as fotos postadas sao do incendio a saida de sobrado na agrela.. neste momento uma frente de fogo com cerca de 1 km , e esta mesmo a beira da A41..


----------



## Aurélio (2 Set 2013 às 22:12)

Quem houve comentários aqui ... ainda fica a pensar que os Eucaliptos é que são a causa dos incêndios .......
Se as penas de prisão e as multas não fossem tão leves de certeza que havia gente que pensava duas vezes antes de deitar fogo ao quer que seja !

Se estiver tudo seco ... como na Época de Verão quero ver o que não arde ... nesta floresta !

PS: Já agora a California deve estar cheia de pinheiros e eucaliptos !


----------



## Lousano (2 Set 2013 às 22:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Quem houve comentários aqui ... ainda fica a pensar que os Eucaliptos é que são a causa dos incêndios .......
> Se as penas de prisão e as multas não fossem tão leves de certeza que havia gente que pensava duas vezes antes de deitar fogo ao quer que seja !
> 
> Se estiver tudo seco ... como na Época de Verão quero ver o que não arde ... nesta floresta !
> ...



Aurélio, o eucalipto não é o culpado, é o sintoma.

Sintoma de abandono das terras, onde se planta e passado sete anos vai-se ver como estão.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2013 às 22:37)

Pedro disse:


> O homem referiu expressamente: "No Alentejo, por exemplo, não há incêndios porque há azinheiras em vez de eucaliptos ou pinheiros. Exceto na *Serra D´Ossa*a.!" Limpe os ouvidos, homem! Para arranjar problemas vocês são o máximo!


 

Ok, aceito que tenha errado, pelo que reconheço o erro e peço as minhas desculpas. 

*Sousa Tavares “Não é a ameaça da pena que vai travar os incendiários”*







“Estou de acordo com a ministra Paula Teixeira da Cruz [que afirmou hoje que o problema dos incendiários não se resolve com penas elevadas]. Não é a ameaça da pena que vai travar os incendiários. Por trás do incendiário, estão outros interesses ou distúrbios psicológicos”, afirmou Miguel Sousa Tavares, no seu espaço de comentário no Jornal da Noite da SIC.
Para o comentador, existe no nosso país uma sensação de impotência e inevitabilidade contra os incêndios. Para Sousa Tavares, os incendiários não são a principal causa dos incêndios, já que estes representam uma fatia de apenas 10%. O ex-jornalista aponta a negligência e o desordenamento florestal como as principais causas.
“O que se vê a arder são eucaliptos e pinheiros bravos, plantadas descontroladamente. Só se pensa o país quando arde”, ressalvou o comentador, acrescentando: "Uma aldeia a arder e pessoas a atirar foguetes na aldeia ao lado é negligência".

Notícias ao Minuto


----------



## ELJICUATRO (2 Set 2013 às 23:21)

GabKoost disse:


> Fogo posto, digam o que disserem, são 90% ou mais das ocorrências.
> 
> É impossível sequer considerar acidentes os milhares de fogos. Em Espanha, país por norma mais seco que Portugal vê-se disso?
> 
> ...



What's up sócio,

Concordo com tudo o que dizes e também digo o seguinte:

A maioria dos proprietários de terrenos não fazem a devida limpeza atempadamente, acontece o mesmo com a limpeza das sarjetas nos municípios: com as primeiras chuvas a sério no outono surgem algumas inundações evitáveis.

Prevenção não faz mal a ninguém mas a ignorância e a negligência fazem imensos estragos.

Cmps.


----------



## GabKoost (2 Set 2013 às 23:29)

Gerofil disse:
			
		

> “Estou de acordo com a ministra Paula Teixeira da Cruz [que afirmou hoje que o problema dos incendiários não se resolve com penas elevadas]. Não é a ameaça da pena que vai travar os incendiários. Por trás do incendiário, estão outros interesses ou distúrbios psicológicos”, afirmou Miguel Sousa Tavares, no seu espaço de comentário no Jornal da Noite da SIC.



Concordo.

As penas já são elevadas as ninguém pensa nisso quando vão incendiar. Nem que a pena fosse de Morte as coisas iriam ficar resolvidas.




			
				Gerofil disse:
			
		

> Para Sousa Tavares, os incendiários não são a principal causa dos incêndios, já que estes representam uma fatia de apenas 10%. O ex-jornalista aponta a negligência e o desordenamento florestal como as principais causas.



Falso e absurdo. Mesmo com desordenamento as coisas não ardem sozinhas. O desordenamento é apenas combustível que potencia e agrava em muito a doença mental e interesses económicos dos prevaricadores.

Só este ano foram + de 50 identificados. Cada um deles pode ser responsável por bem mais do que uma ocorrência e, estas, dão origem a novos fogos com frequência. 

Claro que este número de identificados é apenas uma pequena percentagem do total. Se fossem todos apanhados o MST já não falava assim.



			
				Gerofil disse:
			
		

> “O que se vê a arder são eucaliptos e pinheiros bravos, plantadas descontroladamente. Só se pensa o país quando arde”, ressalvou o comentador, acrescentando: "Uma aldeia a arder e pessoas a atirar foguetes na aldeia ao lado é negligência".



Concordo com o espírito mas não com os exemplos. Foguetes de cana são proibidos no verão. Este ano já fui à minha dose de festas de aldeias e não vi nem um.

]Aliás, tenho 2 amigos fogueteiros que me dizem que as canas vão desaparecer não tarda porque os tubos em PVC são mais práticos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Set 2013 às 23:55)

Lousano disse:


> Aurélio, o eucalipto não é o culpado, é o sintoma.
> 
> Sintoma de abandono das terras, onde se planta e passado sete anos vai-se ver como estão.



O eucalipto pode não ser o culpado, mas não me digam que não contribui para uma rápida progressão das frentes de incêndio.  Relembro uma publicação minha, feita neste tópico há uns tempos: 

Para além da propagação de incêndios, os eucaliptos trazem outros perigos para o futuro e o presente dos ecossistemas. Os eucaliptos e até os pinheiros não são originários do nosso país, mas realmente por questões de rapidez de crescimento e dinheiro, o nosso país vai virar uma área eucaliptal e de pinhal, o que vai dar origem à destruição progressiva da comunidade clímax dos nossos ecossistemas. Em termos de sucessões ecológicas estima-se que certas florestas portuguesas se tenham formado após cerca de 150 anos, e infelizmente aquilo que fazemos com os incêndios ou com a plantação das espécies que referi acima, é levar o ecossistema a regressar a sucessões secundárias, os quais terão de evoluir de novo de de uma comunidade pioneira ou de uma comunidade muito ténue e levar mais cerca de 150 anos a atingir a comunidades mais complexas até à comunidade clímax. O eucalipto é uma árvore que através dos seus óleos voláteis, entra em combustão com as elevadas temperaturas, entretanto o eucalipto traz problemas ao solo, como a erosão e o empobrecimento do mesmo. A erosão é mais sentida nas encostas de montanhas ou de outras elevações onde o facto da folhagem desta árvores ser reduzida permite a entrada de mais água para o solo, que deverá escorrer. Esta escorrência originará ao longo dos anos um processo de erosão que irá trazer ao de cima a rocha nua que deu depois de muitos anos e transformações seguimento às nossas florestas desde os primeiros musgos e líquenes que geraram matéria orgânica, para que fossem evoluindo os primeiros arbustos, ervas, fetos e posteriormente abetos, carvalhos, vidoeiros, nogueiras etc. E associado à erosão e à escorrência de água, podem estar a associados os perigos de inundação, se existir um rio próximo. Não sei se já repararam na pobreza de biodiversidade das áreas eucaliptais, e isto é fruto de substâncias libertadas pelo eucalipto, que afugentam qualquer outra espécie animal e mesmo vegetal, para além disso esta árvore consome em excesso nutrientes, contidos no solo, tais como potássio, cálcio, magnésio, nitrogénio e fósforo. O excessivo consumo de água (causa do elevado tamanho destas árvores e da sua ótima adaptação a Portugal) em conjunto com estes nutrientes, empobrece o solo não permitindo que outras plantas se desenvolvam, e muitas das vezes este solo é também submetido à erosão. Por todos estes perigos pergunto, é viável destruirmos o passado das nossas florestas por motivos económicos, e colocarmos os nossos ecossistemas em tamanhos riscos? Urge de facto, elaborar medidas contra a redução da plantação desta espécie, para conservarmos a nossa floresta, e não termos que esperar 150 anos para voltar a vê-la tal e qual como era.


----------



## GabKoost (3 Set 2013 às 00:02)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O eucalipto pode não ser o culpado, mas não me digam que não contribui para uma rápida progressão das frentes de incêndio.  Relembro uma publicação minha, feita neste tópico há uns tempos:



O que contribui em maior parte é a falta de limpeza das matas. Mas de facto o material deles custa a decompor e cai o ano todo por não ser de folha caduca...



> Para além da propagação de incêndios, os eucaliptos trazem outros perigos para o futuro e o presente dos ecossistemas. Os eucaliptos e até os pinheiros não são originários do nosso país, mas realmente por questões de rapidez de crescimento e dinheiro, o nosso país vai virar uma área eucaliptal e de pinhal, o que vai dar origem à destruição progressiva da comunidade clímax dos nossos ecossistemas.



O pinheiro é originário do nosso país. Mas, num ecossistema perfeito, estaria no litoral e não em todo o lado.


----------



## Teles (3 Set 2013 às 00:38)

O esquema na imagem representa como devem ser feitas as limpesas das zona arbóreas, sub-arbóreas e substratos vegetais em redor de habitações que se encontrem dentro de áreas florestais.
Cabe ao Estado e aos Municípios fazer a fiscalização do cumprimento desta obrigatoriedade.


----------



## Teles (3 Set 2013 às 00:41)

É um pena estas coimas não se aplicarem iam encher os bolso nesta altura de crise!


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Set 2013 às 01:03)

Teles disse:


> É um pena estas coimas não se aplicarem iam encher os bolso nesta altura de crise!



O antigo ministro da Administração Interna Rui Pereira, lançou essa política contudo os presidentes de Câmara não cumpriram e foram encobrindo o assunto para serem bem vistos pela população, e para terem mais votos.


----------



## GabKoost (3 Set 2013 às 18:05)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O antigo ministro da Administração Interna Rui Pereira, lançou essa política contudo os presidentes de Câmara não cumpriram e foram encobrindo o assunto para serem bem vistos pela população, e para terem mais votos.



Se a administração interna retirasse o financiamento às Câmaras incumpridoras iam ver a velocidade à qual isso seria aplicado.

Posto isso, desde que o trabalhinho recomeçou para a maioria das pessoas parece que os incêndios baixaram em frequência apesar do calor tórrido de hoje. O tempo livre a mais foi erradicado.

Digam isso ao MST que diz que apenas 10% são fogos postos.


----------



## vitamos (3 Set 2013 às 18:20)

GabKoost disse:


> Se a administração interna retirasse o financiamento às Câmaras incumpridoras iam ver a velocidade à qual isso seria aplicado.
> 
> Posto isso, desde que o trabalhinho recomeçou para a maioria das pessoas parece que os incêndios baixaram em frequência apesar do calor tórrido de hoje. O tempo livre a mais foi erradicado.
> 
> Digam isso ao MST que diz que apenas 10% são fogos postos.



Nem os 10 que ele diz nem os 90 que dizes... Ha mais de 220 ocorrências hoje...

É preciso estudar causas a fundo e não entrar nas suposições habituais que sinceramente não vão resolver nada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Set 2013 às 18:37)

A serra do Caramulo vai ardendo de novo. Penso que o vento mais intenso desta tarde fez reacender vários focos de incêndio, consigo ver um foco no Guardão, e outro no sopé da serra, talvez de novo em Muna de Besteiros, ou Santiago de Besteiros. Acabaram de fazer descarga 3 canadairs.


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2013 às 19:07)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Para além da propagação de incêndios, os eucaliptos trazem outros perigos para o futuro e o presente dos ecossistemas. Os eucaliptos e até os pinheiros não são originários do nosso país, mas realmente por questões de rapidez de crescimento e dinheiro, o nosso país vai virar uma área eucaliptal e de pinhal, o que vai dar origem à destruição progressiva da comunidade clímax dos nossos ecossistemas.



Não vai virar, já virou. Pinheiros e eucaliptos invadiram o pais por razões económicas. É fácil dizer que as florestas não são limpas, os proprietários isto e aquilo, mas fazem ideia por exemplo da quantidade de florestas que temos de pessoas que emigraram por exemplo ? E não vale a pena continuar nesse debate, porque o que está feito, está feito, não dá para simplesmente "apagar" a realidade, muito menos mudá-la em poucos anos. Há muitas coisas que se podem fazer de forma a minimizar estas tragédias, e seguramente a principal é remover o dinheiro do combate e passá-lo para a prevenção. Não podemos continuar a gastar estes estapafúrdios de dinheiro anualmente no combate de incêndios,  se o Estado tem que gastar dinheiro com isto, então que o passe para a limpeza das florestas, sempre gera emprego e é um emprego mais estruturante do que gastar fortunas em Canadairs e helicópteros. E acrescento, é um absurdo morrerem bombeiros como morreram no Caramulo, ao contrário do que dizem, não foram heróis, não defendiam casas nem pessoas, foram simplesmente mortes estúpidas em nome de não sei o quê, se um incêndio está descontrolado, é deixar arder. Fico a aguardar com muita expectativa os inquéritos do que se passou, pois não acho normal em 2013 miúdas e miúdos de 20 e poucos anos morram carbonizados de forma tão cruel. A "industria" dos fogos gera muito dinheiro, até aos próprios bombeiros. E por favor, não me interpretem mal no que acabei de dizer.


----------



## GabKoost (3 Set 2013 às 19:29)

Vince disse:
			
		

> Não vai virar, já virou. Pinheiros e eucaliptos invadiram o pais por razões económicas. É fácil dizer que as florestas não são limpas, os proprietários isto e aquilo, mas fazem ideia por exemplo da quantidade de florestas que temos de pessoas que emigraram por exemplo ? E não vale a pena continuar nesse debate, porque o que está feito, está feito, não dá para simplesmente "apagar" a realidade, muito menos mudá-la em poucos anos. Há muitas coisas que se podem fazer de forma a minimizar estas tragédias, e seguramente a principal é remover o dinheiro do combate e passá-lo para a prevenção. Não podemos continuar a gastar estes estapafúrdios de dinheiro anualmente no combate de incêndios,  se o Estado tem que gastar dinheiro com isto, então que o passe para a limpeza das florestas, sempre gera emprego e é um emprego mais estruturante do que gastar fortunas em Canadairs e helicópteros. E acrescento, é um absurdo morrerem bombeiros como morreram no Caramulo, ao contrário do que dizem, não foram heróis, não defendiam casas nem pessoas, foram simplesmente mortes estúpidas em nome de não sei o quê, se um incêndio está descontrolado, é deixar arder. Fico a aguardar com muita expectativa os inquéritos do que se passou, pois não acho normal em 2013 miúdas e miúdos de 20 e poucos anos morram carbonizados de forma tão cruel. A "industria" dos fogos gera muito dinheiro, até aos próprios bombeiros. E por favor, não me interpretem mal no que acabei de dizer.



Totalmente de acordo.

Mas quanto aos relatórios podemos esperar sentados. A partir do fim de semana que vem esquece-se tudo do que acabou de acontecer.


----------



## Lousano (3 Set 2013 às 19:57)

Algo que mais tarde ou mais cedo terá de ser feito é a organização da propriedade das terras.

É algo moroso mas necessário. Neste momento deve de existir mais de 70% de terras registadas em nome de pessoas falecidas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Set 2013 às 20:17)

*ÚLTIMA HORA*

Faleceu o segundo bombeiro de Carregal do Sal ferido no incêndio do Caramulo...

São assim 6 os bombeiros da paz que este Verão perderam a vida a combater as chamas. Tinha 19 anos


----------



## Aurélio (3 Set 2013 às 20:38)

> Há muitas coisas que se podem fazer de forma a minimizar estas tragédias, e seguramente a principal é remover o dinheiro do combate e passá-lo para a prevenção. Não podemos continuar a gastar estes estapafúrdios de dinheiro anualmente no combate de incêndios,  se o Estado tem que gastar dinheiro com isto, então que o passe para a limpeza das florestas, sempre gera emprego e é um emprego mais estruturante do que gastar fortunas em Canadairs e helicópteros.



Essa de passar o dinheiro do combate para a prevenção, tem o lema de gastar agora para evitar gastar mais tarde. É muito bonito na teoria mas na prática já não é bem assim, e apenas serve para tentar evitar fogos por negligência, como por exemplo aqueles fogos que começam na beira da estrada, eliminação de "combustivel", etc ...  mas se tiveres sacanas, que não são assim tão poucos que andam de moto a atear fogos, por diversão, ou a mando de alguém serve de muito a prevenção.




> E acrescento, é um absurdo morrerem bombeiros como morreram no Caramulo, ao contrário do que dizem, não foram heróis, não defendiam casas nem pessoas, foram simplesmente mortes estúpidas em nome de não sei o quê, se um incêndio está descontrolado, é deixar arder. Fico a aguardar com muita expectativa os inquéritos do que se passou, pois não acho normal em 2013 miúdas e miúdos de 20 e poucos anos morram carbonizados de forma tão cruel.



Segundo consta tem a ver com a caracteristica do terreno, provavelmente efeitos orográficos e consequentemente surgimento de ventos cruzados, foi aquilo que foi dito. Não sei se sabes, aliás sabes com certeza, que o surgimento de um vento cruzado faz saltar fogos ou focos de incêndio para todo o lado, e penso que foi isso que aconteceu.
O que podes dizer é ... " Será que não podiam ter optado por um combate mais defensivo?" 
Concerteza que sim, mas penso que são traidos pela inexperiência, não é com curso, é com a vida, com maturidade e conhecimentos das situações que se adquire. Como dizia um professor meu " Um curso é uma licença para aprender"




> A "industria" dos fogos gera muito dinheiro, até aos próprios bombeiros. E por favor, não me interpretem mal no que acabei de dizer.



Esta frase era completamente desnecessária, desadequada e injusta para com aqueles que lutam para salvar a vida e bens de outras pessoas.


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2013 às 21:13)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta frase era completamente desnecessária, desadequada e injusta para com aqueles que lutam para salvar a vida e bens de outras pessoas.



Não aceito lições de moral de quem nem sequer sabe ler o que escrevi. Se calhar devias abster-te de escrever compulsivamente sobre o que não conheces, isto de mandar postas de pescada sobre tudo e todos, convêm fazê-lo com o mínimo de autoridade.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Set 2013 às 21:26)

Vince disse:


> Não aceito lições de moral de quem nem sequer sabe ler o que escrevi. Se calhar devias abster-te de escrever compulsivamente sobre o que não conheces.



E eu não aceito lições de moral de quem quer que seja, e não és tu nem ninguém que me vai dizer o que devo dizer ou não escrever, independentemente que conheça o assunto bem ou não ... e para compulsivo, ao que parece não sou eu e fico por aqui ....


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2013 às 21:36)

Aurélio disse:


> E eu não aceito lições de moral de quem quer que seja, e não és tu nem ninguém que me vai dizer o que devo dizer ou não escrever, independentemente que conheça o assunto bem ou não ... e para compulsivo, ao que parece não sou eu e fico por aqui ....



Essa notícia que o Duarte pôs mais em cima, eu já a sabia quando fiz o meu post, tenho família por toda essa região, tondela, mortágua, scdão, carregal, etc. Quero explicações para a morte destes miúdos, lê lá novamente o que escrevi...


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Set 2013 às 21:49)

Não se chateiem por um assunto destes, principalmente quando estamos a ser confrontados com mortes destas. Mas verdade seja dita que nós não sabemos os que está por trás das corporações de bombeiros, como condições financeiras para combustíveis e equipamentos entre outras situações. Quem ateia incêndios, ateia-os por conveniência e muitos para não serem presos dão-se como malucos, e ficam no hospício só no Verão, como deu hoje nas notícias.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2013 às 21:53)

*Premiado projeto de proteção de floresta lançado na Serra da Estrela *

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/9ukdyH0YaU1980k7TM87"]Premiado projeto de proteÃ§Ã£o de floresta lanÃ§ado na Serra da Estrela - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

Fonte: RTP (Jorge Esteves / Ismael Marcos)

Foi premiado um projeto de proteção da floresta lançado pela URZE, a Associação florestal da Encosta da Serra da Estrela. O projeto atua em 20 mil hectares de floresta e contempla a defesa contra incêndios através da promoção das atividades económicas tradicionais.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Set 2013 às 22:04)

Vince disse:


> Essa notícia que o Duarte pôs mais em cima, eu já a sabia quando fiz o meu post, tenho família por toda essa região, tondela, mortágua, scdão, carregal, etc. Quero explicações para a morte destes miúdos, lê lá novamente o que escrevi...



Eu sei muito bem o que tu escreveste, já a li duas vezes, e fiz "quote" das partes que me chamaram mais a atenção, e percebi tudo aquilo que tu escreveste, agora tenho o direito de concordar ou não com aquilo que escreveste, bem como de outros membros, e penso que fui bastante explicito naquilo que escrevi.
Obviamente que sempre que existe mortes, feridos ou perdas de material dos bombeiros tem que ser feito um inquerito para apurar as circunstâncias em que tal ocorreu, e esse inquerito não ficar na gaveta, para que tal não volte a acontecer, e penso que não é preciso ter um curso na área para dizer isto que acabei de dizer !
Quer explicações tu e toda a gente ... agora o que me chateou mais foi dizeres que bombeiros fazem parte da "industria" do fogo. Se o teu sentido tem a ver com o facto, digamos, de criar fogos para apagá-los depois, já existiram pequenas situações em que tal ocorreu em anos anteriores, é verdade, mas não podemos "banalizar" assim o bombeiro, e falar como um sentido maioritário. Até pode ser noutro sentido, que disseste, mas tens que aceitar que aquilo que dizes pode ter várias interpretações, e por vezes temos que fundamentar mais as frases para não se incorrer no errado de sermos mal interpretados.
"Joguinhos" de financiamento das corporações de bombeiros ? Prefiro não pensar assim .....

Agora o que me deixou fulo foi a maneira como me trataste no post anterior, estilo " Ta ma é calado, não conheces a matéria, cala-te ", essa é que foi mesmo desproporcional ao que disse !


----------



## Aurélio (3 Set 2013 às 22:13)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Não se chateiem por um assunto destes, principalmente quando estamos a ser confrontados com mortes destas. Mas verdade seja dita que nós não sabemos os que está por trás das corporações de bombeiros, como condições financeiras para combustíveis e equipamentos entre outras situações. Quem ateia incêndios, ateia-os por conveniência e muitos para não serem presos dão-se como malucos, e ficam no hospício só no Verão, como deu hoje nas notícias.



Chateado eu, nepia ... eu não sou compulsivo, tenho muito gosto em escrever aqui, em expressar a minha opinião, e aceito as opiniões dos outros e tanto eu, como os outros temos a obrigação de concordar ou não com elas, e é isso que se chama discutir ideias e temas.
Mas há uma coisa que eu exijo, é que me respeitem e existe muita formas de ser feito isso, do mesmo modo que eu procuro respeitar o que os outros dizem por mais bacuradas e postas de pescada que seja, e sobre isso não me quero alongar mais porque no fundo todos queremos o mesmo no fundo !
Relativamente á questão  das corporações dos bombeiros, eu prefiro não entrar por aí, embora saiba exactamente daquilo que tu estás a dizer !


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2013 às 22:16)

Vince disse:


> ... E acrescento, é um absurdo morrerem bombeiros como morreram no Caramulo, ao contrário do que dizem, não foram heróis, não defendiam casas nem pessoas, foram simplesmente mortes estúpidas em nome de não sei o quê, se um incêndio está descontrolado, é deixar arder. Fico a aguardar com muita expectativa os inquéritos do que se passou, pois não acho normal em 2013 miúdas e miúdos de 20 e poucos anos morram carbonizados de forma tão cruel. A "industria" dos fogos gera muito dinheiro, até aos próprios bombeiros. E por favor, não me interpretem mal no que acabei de dizer.



Concordo plenamente contigo, a mim faz-me uma tremenda confusão como os bombeiros vão para o meio da floresta combater os incêndios e em particular o do Caramulo onde existe declives acentuados e bastou uma pequena alteração da rotação do vento, para acontecer essa tragédia. Os bombeiros morreram em prol de defender as árvores, nessas situações é deixar arder, concentrar os bombeiros em redor das habitações e que os meios aéreos façam o combate na floresta. Agora, enfiar-se numa floresta em que nem conhecem os perigos que essa zona é como enfiar na toca do lobo. No incêndio do Caramulo algo falhou na sua coordenação e no comando do incêndio. 

Dúvido que os inquéritos venham esclarecer o que quer que seja, mas espero estar enganado.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Set 2013 às 22:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Concordo plenamente contigo, a mim faz-me uma tremenda confusão como os bombeiros vão para o meio da floresta combater os incêndios e em particular o do Caramulo onde existe declives acentuados e bastou uma pequena alteração da rotação do vento, para acontecer essa tragédia. Os bombeiros morreram em prol de defender as árvores, nessas situações é deixar arder, concentrar os bombeiros em redor das habitações e que os meios aéreos façam o combate na floresta. Agora, enfiar-se numa floresta em que nem conhecem os perigos que essa zona é como enfiar na toca do lobo. No incêndio do Caramulo algo falhou na sua coordenação e no comando do incêndio.
> 
> Dúvido que os inquéritos venham esclarecer o que quer que seja, mas espero estar enganado.



Talvez nem todas as coorperações conhecessem bem as especificidade do local, digo eu, mas assim pela televisão me quer parecer que existem bombeiros que parecem arriscar demais.
Penso que alguns bombeiros deviam ter um combate mais defensivo, ou seja, arriscando menos, actuando mais em grupo para evitar ficar desprotegidos caso aconteça alguma coisa !

Digo eu ....


----------



## Agreste (3 Set 2013 às 23:03)

Mau sinal... a ver se os aguaceiros de amanhã dão uma ajuda....

«A associação ambientalista Quercus alertou hoje que o incêndio no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês está a afetar “habitats prioritários” e apelou ao reforço dos meios de combate para evitar a propagação das chamas a “áreas mais sensíveis”.

Em comunicado, a Quercus refere que o incêndio está a afetar “bosques de teixo, mas também azevinho e azereiro, com elevada diversidade biológica do Sítio de Importância Comunitária das Serras de Peneda-Gerês”.

Este incêndio ameaça os mais importantes valores naturais de Portugal, no nosso único parque nacional, pelo que o reforço de meios para o seu combate deve ser prioritário, acrescenta.»

http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/portu...reforco-meios-no-geres-salvar-areas-sensiveis


----------



## Aurélio (3 Set 2013 às 23:09)

Agreste disse:


> Mau sinal... a ver se os aguaceiros de amanhã dão uma ajuda....
> 
> «A associação ambientalista Quercus alertou hoje que o incêndio no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês está a afetar “habitats prioritários” e apelou ao reforço dos meios de combate para evitar a propagação das chamas a “áreas mais sensíveis”.
> 
> ...



É só noticias tristes .... o Gerês, provavelmente uma das zonas mais bonitas de Portugal !


----------



## Teles (3 Set 2013 às 23:09)

(Talvez nem todas as coorperações conhecessem bem as especificidade do local, digo eu, mas assim pela televisão me quer parecer que existem bombeiros que parecem arriscar demais.
Penso que alguns bombeiros deviam ter um combate mais defensivo, ou seja, arriscando menos, actuando mais em grupo para evitar ficar desprotegidos caso aconteça alguma coisa !)


Quando se pensa em ser bombeiro ou é porque é um sonho de criança ou temos amigos e familiares que nos incentivam a ser bombeiro também , também temos aqueles que pensam que há e tal é giro ser chamado de bombeiro e andar com uma farda , passado anos somos todos uma grande família sentimos um espirito de camaradagem  e aquilo que se chama amor á farda ; Ora quem vem para bombeiro sabe muito bem e é informado  dos riscos que podem ocorrer quer em incêndio quer em acidente ou outra sinistralidade qualquer,agora há que saber se prevenir,saber evitar tendo formação especifica para cada área em que vá atuar e escutar atentamente aqueles que já cá andam há uns anos .
Todos sabemos ou deveríamos saber que há bombeiros mais habituados a combater incêndios florestais que outros, até mesmo dentro dos próprios quarteis, um bombeiro não apaga só fogos , também socorre doentes, e quando socorre doentes não pode estar a fazer varias  coisas ao mesmo tempo , com isto digo que quem andam mais no terreno nos incêndios tem mais experiencia de quem um bombeiro que no dia a dia faz emergência medica e por vezes vai a um incêndio , como aqui foi dito a formação conta e muita , mas muito mais a experiencia de quem apaga fogos há anos.
Convém aqui dizer que não há um único acidente ou incêndio igual todos mas todos são diferentes, falando em como se morre num incêndio só quem lá esteve é que realmente sabe o que lá se passou , pode ter toda a experiencia do mundo e toda a formação mas , basta por exemplo haver uma mudança de vento brusca, um rebentar de um pneu e o carro capotar e outras tantas coisas, agora temos é de estar sempre atentos há nossa volta e estar sempre em comunicação com a equipa.
Por mim falo e digo que quando oiço há morreu é um herói , morreu a apagar um fogo, para mim é um herói quando apaga um fogo e regressa vivo e sim em segurança ,morreu não foi um herói teve foi azar , ele e os familiares e amigos , e como dizia o vince por muito que doa tem uma certa verdade , é tudo em parte uma grande industria ou então vejamos ; quantas qualidades de fardamento há no país ??? uns todos de azul , uns de algodão e outros com material kevlar outros de preto etc... as firmas que equipam os carros é cada um ao seu feitio, os vários rádios de comunicação etc etc etc...
A nível de prevenção se todos nós cuidássemos um pouco do que é nosso era bem mais fácil , falar dos outros é fácil , e aposto em que há pessoas aqui que  até têm matos e campos para limpar e nem se estão a importar , porque pensam como sempre que só arde o que é dos outros.

PS: Se sou bombeiro é porque realmente gosto do que faço , ajudar os outros quer ser humano , quer animal ou mesmo a floresta , nada mais me dói do que ver sítios tão belos arderem por puro desleixo muitas vezes do proprietariado que prefere estar na tasca ou a passear do que limpar o que é seu e depois ouvir chamar nomes por não conseguir apagar o que nem era meu mas sim deles que preferiam estar na praia na esplanada ou no café, é que também temos esplandas e cafés e mesmo assim deixamos isso porque temos de remediar o que os outros nunca o quiseram fazer!


----------



## Paulo H (3 Set 2013 às 23:10)

Lousano disse:


> Algo que mais tarde ou mais cedo terá de ser feito é a organização da propriedade das terras.
> 
> É algo moroso mas necessário. Neste momento deve de existir mais de 70% de terras registadas em nome de pessoas falecidas.



Sim, há muitas terras registadas em nome de pessoas falecidas. A vantagem é de poderem ser exploradas, sem pagar impostos.

Se o estado decidisse apropriar-se das terras, tinha 2 caminhos como destino: 
1) vender a grandes empresas do papel e da madeira
2) dar emprego para limpar a floresta

Acredito que aquilo que o estado faria, era vender o nosso país! Pois está mais interessado nas receitas do que em ter despesas! 

De qualquer das formas incêndios iriam continuar a ocorrer. Pois para mim os incêndios causados pela natureza são insignificantes, tudo o resto é crime, por negligência ou não.

Outra solução, mais popular, mais moderada, mas que implica custos, seria o próprio estado financiar a limpeza da floresta. Reparem, os donos são em geral pessoas sem grandes recursos, com alguma idade e já sem forças nem tempo para andar pelas serras a limpar floresta! No fim da floresta estar limpa, o estado faz chegar a factura aos proprietários e das 2 uma: 
- Têm dinheiro para pagar, pagam os custos.
- Se não têm dinheiro para pagar, o estado fica com uma % das receitas que a floresta pode dar um dia!

Agora pergunto, vocês acham mesmo que o estado acredita que a floresta lhe iria dar receita um dia?? Esqueçam! Volta e meia arde a floresta toda, mesmo limpa de mato.

A solução mais atrativa para o estado, é a apropriação das propriedades por uma empresa do estado, que mais tarde seria privatizada. 

Chamam a isto prevenção ou roubo?


----------



## vagas (3 Set 2013 às 23:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Concordo plenamente contigo, a mim faz-me uma tremenda confusão como os bombeiros vão para o meio da floresta combater os incêndios e em particular o do Caramulo onde existe declives acentuados e bastou uma pequena alteração da rotação do vento, para acontecer essa tragédia.



Sabes porquê?
Eu explico porque elementos de comando os mandam esticar 10/20 e mais lances de mangueira pelo meio da floresta, chegam a andar 2km dentro da floresta.

Sabes o porquê de muitas vezes eles ficarem cercados? Porque elementos de comando e atenção não só eles, mas elementos graduados fazem fogo controlado sem avisar tanto faz comandante de sector nem o posto de comando e bastam segundos ou uma falta de atenção e puff ficam cercados.

Temos que nos mentalizar que so quem pode fazer fogo controlado são elementos dos GAUF mais ninguem, enquanto isto nao for feito nao andamos para a frente....


----------



## Lousano (3 Set 2013 às 23:26)

Paulo H disse:


> Sim, há muitas terras registadas em nome de pessoas falecidas. A vantagem é de poderem ser exploradas, sem pagar impostos.
> 
> Se o estado decidisse apropriar-se das terras, tinha 2 caminhos como destino:
> 1) vender a grandes empresas do papel e da madeira
> ...



Paulo, eu sei do que falo.

Basta ligares um moto-serra junto de uma acácia e aparece o dono do terreno, se for para fazer limpezas de terreno, é dos herdeiros de um indivíduo que faleceu há 70 anos.

Como é óbvio que esta transição (registo de terras em alguém vivo ou empresa) terá de levar uns anos (talvez uma década).


----------



## Stinger (4 Set 2013 às 01:26)

O incendio no geres é incombativel ao momento


----------



## Paulo H (4 Set 2013 às 01:28)

Lousano disse:


> Paulo, eu sei do que falo.
> 
> Basta ligares um moto-serra junto de uma acácia e aparece o dono do terreno, se for para fazer limpezas de terreno, é dos herdeiros de um indivíduo que faleceu há 70 anos.
> 
> Como é óbvio que esta transição (registo de terras em alguém vivo ou empresa) terá de levar uns anos (talvez uma década).



É complicado.. Em geral estas terras são muito pequenas, sem valor, pois foram sendo divididas sucessivamente. Já não bate certo, o que as autarquias têm no cadastro, com a realidade: aquilo que o herdeiros decidiram ficar. Muitas propriedades eram indivisiveis mas foram divididas à sua maneira. É um grande embroglio, uns pagam contribuições de outros e vice-versa!

Seria necessário registar de novo as propriedades, não sei.. O problema é que os custos desses registos são muito caros. Há propriedades que nem 50eur valem, para quê registar gastando 150eur ou mais por cada parcela?? E mais as chatices de ter tudo confirmado e assinado nas confrontações com os vizinhos, que ninguém sabe onde moram ou se ainda estão vivos! É mais fácil fazer uso do usocapião, sair edital e se ninguém reclamar, pagar o registo da propriedade.

É um grande embroglio o nosso cadastro florestal, os preços incomportaveís dos registos e as leis complicadas e antiquadas que ninguém cumpre nem executa!


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2013 às 09:00)

Paulo H disse:


> É complicado.. Em geral estas terras são muito pequenas, sem valor, pois foram sendo divididas sucessivamente. Já não bate certo, o que as autarquias têm no cadastro, com a realidade: aquilo que o herdeiros decidiram ficar. Muitas propriedades eram indivisiveis mas foram divididas à sua maneira. É um grande embroglio, uns pagam contribuições de outros e vice-versa!
> 
> Seria necessário registar de novo as propriedades, não sei.. O problema é que os custos desses registos são muito caros. Há propriedades que nem 50eur valem, para quê registar gastando 150eur ou mais por cada parcela?? E mais as chatices de ter tudo confirmado e assinado nas confrontações com os vizinhos, que ninguém sabe onde moram ou se ainda estão vivos! É mais fácil fazer uso do usocapião, sair edital e se ninguém reclamar, pagar o registo da propriedade.
> 
> É um grande embroglio o nosso cadastro florestal, os preços incomportaveís dos registos e as leis complicadas e antiquadas que ninguém cumpre nem executa!



Aqui há uns anos tive que fazer uma escritura por usucapião de um terreno que adquiri , que é um martelanço jurídico que por vezes se tem que usar tal é a dificuldade que por vezes existe nos registos de propriedade, há pessoas que tem terrenos delas mas que nem sequer estão em nome delas, nunca se deram ao trabalho de tratar disso, coisas herdadas e tal.

Em relação à limpeza, eu que sou insuspeito e não simpatizo com a mania do Estado se meter em tudo das nossas vidas, não compreendo esta passividade. Terrenos que não sejam limpos, o Estado devia aproveitar (com devido suporte legal) para tornar esses terrenos corta-fogos, sem árvores nem mato, deitar simplesmente tudo abaixo. Quem não limpa sujeitava-se a isso. É uma coisa que nos sairia cara a nós, contribuintes, é provável, mas este circo mediático anual de combate a incêndios também nos sai muito caro. Cada hora de voo de um Canadair paga muitos salários mínimos mensais em limpeza de floresta. Umas páginas atrás neste tópico alguém falou que só quem limpa as suas matas deveria poder vender madeira, isso parecem pequenas mas são grandes ideias, são pormenores que podem fazer muita diferença, haja vontade política para acabar com esta porcaria.


----------



## AJB (4 Set 2013 às 09:30)

vagas disse:


> Sabes porquê?
> Eu explico porque elementos de comando os mandam esticar 10/20 e mais lances de mangueira pelo meio da floresta, chegam a andar 2km dentro da floresta.
> 
> Sabes o porquê de muitas vezes eles ficarem cercados? Porque elementos de comando e atenção não só eles, mas elementos graduados fazem fogo controlado sem avisar tanto faz comandante de sector nem o posto de comando e bastam segundos ou uma falta de atenção e puff ficam cercados.
> ...



Não é fogo controlado, é fogo de supressão que é realizado nos incendios florestais...


----------



## AJB (4 Set 2013 às 09:38)

Concordo com uma parte de um comentario do Vince ontem, ha de facto industria nesta questão dos incendios florestais e os Bombeiros tambem estãoo nela...seja por reparar os veiculos só em alguns locais, seja por adquirir equipamentos só em alguns locais...sugiro um debate aqui quando começarmos a preparar o DECIF do proximo ano...aí é que quero ouvir a tão proclamada prevenção...quanto ás lamentaveis mortes, não acrescento nem uma virgula aos comentarios que fiz aqui ha umas duas semanas...eles enquadram se perfeitamente agora!
A formação dos Bombeiros em portugal para combate a incendios florestais é insuficiente e deficitária...digo isto sem qualquer problema e com certezas do que digo! oS bOMBEIROS PORTUGUESES SÃO MUITO CORAJOSOS E MUITO VOLUNTARIOSOS, mas falta lhes MUITA formação ao nivel do comportamento do fogo! 
Não consigo criticar o miguel Sousa Tavares quando anda o Presidente da Liga dos Bombeiros ainda a ter antena...o tipo é do pior em termos de demagogia e de impreparação e so "vende" porque temos uma sociedade que desconhece totalmente estas questões e onde deve ter exigencia tem pena! Vai acalmar isto a partir de hoje...


----------



## ferreirinha47 (4 Set 2013 às 10:07)

Depois de muito membros terem expressado aqui neste admirável fórum as suas opiniões sobre os incêndios florestais deste ano, e concordando com alguns aspetos e discordando de outros deixem-me expor a minha opinião.
Para além da indústria dos incêndios que toda a gente sabe existe, e gere milhões, celuloses madeireiros meios aéreos em parte também os bombeiros, existe um problema estrutural que se chama DESERTIFICAÇÃO DO INTERIOR, si para mim esse é um dos principais problemas do estamos diariamente a assistir, passo a explicar, hà 20 30 anos na nossas aldeias do interior e não so, toda a gente tinha os eus animais ,quase toda gente tinha um ou dois porquitos um ou dois bezerros umas ovelhas e umas cabritas, a rapaziada via-se na contingência de arranjar a cama para o gado, ou seja iam À florestas buscar mato para a cama dos animais, primeiro ponto, andava gente na floresta, desmatava-se a floresta, a própria lenha ( sobras , ramos caídos, pinhas) eram apanhados para a cozinhar  assim como para curar os enchidos e os presuntos, com a desertificação dessas aldeias e com a proibição de matar animais em casa isso deixou de acontecer, o que é que acontece , temos aldeias com muito poucos habitantes e quase todos idosos, os que abandonaram a terra , voltaram-se para a floresta intensiva do pinheiro e do eucalipto(Rende mais e é mais rápido) quando la voltam é so para ir buscar o lucro obtido com essa desordenada plantação. Para mim é um dos principais motivos para que haja tanto foco de incêndio e sobretudo com ignições muito fortes.
Quanto à mortes acidentes com bombeiros , que também aqui foi focada, meus amigos eu fui bombeiro 25 anos, e o que aconteceu foram ACIDENTES, e todos os acidentes em todas as áreas têm o seu quê de inexperiência o seu quê de erro de avaliação e o seu quê de causas externas ao comportamento humano , não deviam acontecer mas acontecem, há centenas de acidentes nas estradas portuguesas com dezenas de mortos, e não é de certeza porque todos os que estão envolvidos nesses acidentes têm pouca formação e experiencia em condução, alias  a minha experiencia diz-me que os acidentes acontecem muito mais quando estamos À vontade com as coisas do que quando somos inexperientes(Vamos a medo),é a minha modesta opinião  alguns irão concordar outros discordar, mas isto é assim mesmo um fórum de discussão , saudações


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2013 às 10:33)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Quanto à mortes acidentes com bombeiros , que também aqui foi focada, meus amigos eu fui bombeiro 25 anos, e o que aconteceu foram ACIDENTES, e todos os acidentes em todas as áreas têm o seu quê de inexperiência o seu quê de erro de avaliação e o seu quê de causas externas ao comportamento humano , não deviam acontecer mas acontecem, há centenas de acidentes nas estradas portuguesas com dezenas de mortos, e não é de certeza porque todos os que estão envolvidos nesses acidentes têm pouca formação e experiencia em condução, alias  a minha experiencia diz-me que os acidentes acontecem muito mais quando estamos À vontade com as coisas do que quando somos inexperientes(Vamos a medo),é a minha modesta opinião  alguns irão concordar outros discordar, mas isto é assim mesmo um fórum de discussão , saudações



A mim faz-me muita impressão morrerem dois bombeiros apenas uns dias depois de outros dois terem morrido na mesma serra, e pelo que percebi, devido aos mesmos erros, e todos com 20 e poucos anos. Alguma coisa não está bem nesta história, espero que haja inquéritos rigorosos, não para punir quem quer que seja, porque certamente ninguém nisto tudo é criminoso (os criminosos são outros), faço ideia do que sofrem hoje quem os mandou para ali para morrerem, mas para aprender a evitar que estas coisas aconteçam novamente no futuro.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (4 Set 2013 às 11:18)

Vince disse:


> A mim faz-me muita impressão morrerem dois bombeiros apenas uns dias depois de outros dois terem morrido na mesma serra, e pelo que percebi, devido aos mesmos erros, e todos com 20 e poucos anos. Alguma coisa não está bem nesta história, espero que haja inquéritos rigorosos, não para punir quem quer que seja, porque certamente ninguém nisto tudo é criminoso (os criminosos são outros), faço ideia do que sofrem hoje quem os mandou para ali para morrerem, mas para aprender a evitar que estas coisas aconteçam novamente no futuro.



Caro colega Vince
O acidente que vitimou os dois Bombeiros de carregal de Sal não têm nada a ver com o que vitimou os dois da GRIF de Lisboa, os de Carregal do Sal aconteceu num ataque inicial a um foco de incêndio nascente,  e os outros num incendio em evolução são coisa muitos distintas, é só para dar esta ressalva, e claro que deverá haver inquéritos, mas quando eu vejo neste país cair uma ponte,  morrerem  52 Pessoas e ainda não há culpados, não estou muito esperançado em resultados. saudações


----------



## AJB (4 Set 2013 às 11:21)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Caro colega Vince
> O acidente que vitimou os dois Bombeiros de carregal de Sal não têm nada a ver com o que vitimou os dois da GRIF de Lisboa, os de Carregal do Sal aconteceu num ataque inicial a um foco de incêndio nascente,  e os outros num incendio em evolução são coisa muitos distintas, é só para dar esta ressalva, e claro que deverá haver inquéritos, mas quando eu vejo neste país cair uma ponte cair morrerem  52 Pessoas e ainda não há culpados, não estou muito esperançado em resultados. saudações



Em ambos houve duas falhas: uma na avaliação do comportamento actual e futuro do incendio, e a segunda uma falha clara no LACES (falhou a tota de fuga, a zona segura e o vigia).
O foco não era nascente, era uma reactivação, mas ambos os acidentes (aliás as 6 mortes) foram em ataque ampliado!


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2013 às 13:35)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Caro colega Vince
> O acidente que vitimou os dois Bombeiros de carregal de Sal não têm nada a ver com o que vitimou os dois da GRIF de Lisboa, os de Carregal do Sal aconteceu num ataque inicial a um foco de incêndio nascente,  e os outros num incendio em evolução são coisa muitos distintas, é só para dar esta ressalva, e claro que deverá haver inquéritos, mas quando eu vejo neste país cair uma ponte,  morrerem  52 Pessoas e ainda não há culpados, não estou muito esperançado em resultados. saudações



Caro Ferreira, ainda há dias escreveste aqui um desabafo que muito me comoveu, eu não vejo grandes diferenças em relação ao que desabafaste, esta é a viatura aonde morreram os últimos bombeiros, todo o teu desabafo de há dias está escarrapachado nesta imagem:


----------



## AJB (4 Set 2013 às 14:00)

um dos graves problemas no combate a incendios florestais é o ataque "da frente para trás", quando deve ser precisamente o contrario e sempre ancorados por uma zona segura! nas imagens dos acidentes no Caramulo, o fogo desenvolve se na parte inferior da encosta e a aproximação/combate é feita a descer...isto sem zona segura e naqueles declives é um suicidio...


----------



## vagas (4 Set 2013 às 21:09)

AJB disse:


> um dos graves problemas no combate a incendios florestais é o ataque "da frente para trás", quando deve ser precisamente o contrario e sempre ancorados por uma zona segura! nas imagens dos acidentes no Caramulo, o fogo desenvolve se na parte inferior da encosta e a aproximação/combate é feita a descer...isto sem zona segura e naqueles declives é um suicidio...



Um incêndio é para combater sempre pelos flancos e pela cabeça e nunca pela cauda, estas a falar bem na parte da zona segura, sim tens que ter segurança e sempre um caminho alternativo para uma situaçao de emergencia mas isto sempre na cabeça e nos flancos, o mal de morrer tanto bombeiro é simples excesso de lances de mangueiras e fogo controlado por elementos nao GAUF eu proprio vi isto com os meus olhos este ano, enquanto isso nao mudar cada vez mais morrem mais


----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2013 às 23:08)

*Compreender os incêndios florestais de 2013; a eucaliptização do país*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROSM-yhb22w"]Compreender os incÃªndios florestais de 2013. A eucaliptizaÃ§Ã£o do paÃ*s. - YouTube[/ame]

Farol de Ideias


----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2013 às 23:34)

*Distrito de Évora perde 80 bombeiros assalariados
*

Numa época em que os fogos, um pouco por todo o país não dão descanso a bombeiros voluntários e populações, a Federação Distrital dos Bombeiros de Évora, denuncia o fato de Associações terem perdido cerca de 80 bombeiros assalariados.
O Presidente da Federação, Inácio Esperança, salientou, à Rádio Campanário, que “com a saída destes bombeiros que trabalhavam nas Associações, torna-se muito complicado nas situações de emergência” responder como os “bombeiros desejam, que é com prontidão no socorro às pessoas”.

Rádio Campanário


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2013 às 08:58)

Uma consequência muito positiva da chuva desta noite e madrugada: não há registos de ocorrência de incêndios na página da protecção civil (valores actualizados às 08:00H).


----------



## supercell (5 Set 2013 às 13:06)

> Re: Seguimento - Incêndios 2013
> Compreender os incêndios florestais de 2013; a eucaliptização do país
> 
> 
> Farol de Ideias



Ia mesmo para por isso aqui, esse video só mostra o mal que o eucalipto faz em portugal!


----------



## Cenomaniano (5 Set 2013 às 14:00)

Coimbra: Trovoada causa incêndios (CM)


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2013 às 15:11)

*Morreu mais um bombeiro* 



> Morreu o bombeiro Fernando Reis, de 50 anos, que tinha sofrido queimaduras em 30% do corpo enquanto combatia um incêndio em Sanfins, Valença. O homem estava internado desde 29 de agosto, o mesmo dia em que a bombeira Cátia Pereira Dias, de 21 anos, perdeu a vida.
> Fernando Reis pertencia à corporação de Bombeiros Voluntários de Valença.
> Este é o sétimo bombeiro a perder a vida no combate aos incêndios deste verão.



Fonte: CMJornal


----------



## ACalado (6 Set 2013 às 10:12)

http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/portugal/tecnicos-da-proteccao-civil-querem-debater-incendios-governo-partidos


----------



## ACalado (6 Set 2013 às 10:18)

Vince disse:


> Caro Ferreira, ainda há dias escreveste aqui um desabafo que muito me comoveu, eu não vejo grandes diferenças em relação ao que desabafaste, esta é a viatura aonde morreram os últimos bombeiros, todo o teu desabafo de há dias está escarrapachado nesta imagem:



Neste momento arrisca-se muito na frente de fogo, proteger casas sempre, agora já que nossa floresta neste momento esta totalmente "armadilhada" penso que a estratégia de combate na frente devia ser mais calculada e cuidada, optar-se mais no combate indirecto do que no combate directo, no final o resultado será mais árvore menos árvore muito que custe e talvez se poupem vidas humanas. Esta imagem é um exemplo, zona de pinhal com declive acentuado, aqui neste tipo de terreno os Bombeiros são "presas" fáceis


----------



## Agreste (6 Set 2013 às 10:36)

muitas perguntas sobre o que correu mal.

Ontem foi o dia mais tranquilo desde 7 de agosto, portanto dos últimos 30 dias. A fase crítica parece ter terminado. E hoje só entraram 2 ocorrências.


----------



## AJB (6 Set 2013 às 11:00)

Agreste disse:


> muitas perguntas sobre o que correu mal.
> 
> Ontem foi o dia mais tranquilo desde 7 de agosto, portanto dos últimos 30 dias. A fase crítica parece ter terminado. E hoje só entraram 2 ocorrências.



sim, mas para a semana vai agravar...isto ainda não terminou...independentemente da evolução meteo, ate ao final de setembro´facilmente ardem 5000 ha...se a meteo for desfavoravel ardem facilmente mais 20000 ha...


----------



## Agreste (6 Set 2013 às 11:18)

Pode entrar novamente ar mais seco do interior mas a ISO20 parece ter abandonado definitivamente a península ibérica.


----------



## AJB (6 Set 2013 às 11:26)

Agreste disse:


> Pode entrar novamente ar mais seco do interior mas a ISO20 parece ter abandonado definitivamente a península ibérica.



sim, mas a temperatura não é O FACTOr...o vento e a %hr esses sim são decisivos! pelo que vi vamos ter alguma corrente de leste, mesmo durante a noite não havera elevada humidade (isto apenas na proxima semana)...a juntar ao elevado indice de secura...
vamos ver a evolução...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2013 às 12:48)

Vejo um incêndio a Norte de Olhão e já passaram 3 carros de bombeiros, sendo um deles dos Bombeiros de Faro. 

FARO	 OLHÃO	Incêndios, Povoamento Florestal/Agrícola/Inculto	BRANCANES


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2013 às 16:01)

*Grande Reportagem Sobre a Problemática dos Incêndios Florestais*


bombeirosparasempre

Se não mudarmos os incêndios então há que mudar urgentemente os políticos …


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2013 às 17:13)

*Comandante dos Voluntários de Valença critica estado da floresta*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/JjaLSUjZKBuG2HT4yKJJ"]Comandante dos VoluntÃ¡rios de ValenÃ§a critica estado da floresta - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2013 às 21:17)

Mais um falecido. Bombeiro de Miranda do Douro, estava internado há 1 mês.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2013 às 01:06)

*Segundo suspeito de fogo na serra do Caramulo fica em prisão preventiva*

O alegado coautor de um incêndio de grandes dimensões na Serra do Caramulo esteve a ser ouvido sexta-feira no Tribunal de Vouzela durante várias horas e ficou em prisão preventiva, disse à Lusa fonte da Polícia Judiciária. Com 28 anos, o homem é suspeito de ter ateado, juntamente com uma outra pessoa, um incêndio de grandes dimensões na serra da Caramulo e no qual morreram dois bombeiros.
O suspeito, emigrante no Luxemburgo, entregou-se hoje voluntariamente às autoridades, depois do outro alegado coautor dos crimes, com 20 anos, já ter ficado em prisão preventiva a 31 de agosto passado.

DESTAK


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2013 às 19:13)

Reativação do incêndio do Guardão/Caramulo. Acho que desta vez pode ter sido mão criminosa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2013 às 09:17)

Mais uma vez, a sirene dos bombeiros voltou a tocar as 9 horas da manhã, em homenagem a mais um bombeiro que morreu.


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Set 2013 às 16:59)

Passei Ágora na A1 e vi um incêndio perto do Cartaxo. Está bastante vento. Esperemos que seja rapidamente dominado.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2013 às 17:25)

Quando cheguei à saída do nó de Espinho pela A29 vi uma grande nuvem de fumo proveniente de um incêndio aproximadamente a 6 km a Nordeste do nó de Espinho.
Neste momento o incêndio ainda está em decurso, pois passei por lá à 5 minutos atrás.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Set 2013 às 13:01)

Incêndio complicado na Carregueira, Sintra.

Início às 12h05, três frentes activas, 147 homens, 43 viaturas e um Heli Bombardeiro. (Última actualização: 12:33)


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2013 às 15:03)

Dois registos do mesmo, cerca das 13h.












De momento, já não se visualiza qualquer fumo. Parece extinto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Set 2013 às 16:15)

Há de momento um incêndio em mato na Pontinha, duas frentes activas. Começou há cerca de meia-hora e está a ameaçar habitações. Vento forte no local.


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2013 às 14:48)

Enorme incêndio para Arouca, coluna muito extensa e alta, escura, já formou um grande pirocúmulo, bem visível do Porto...


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2013 às 16:12)

O céu sobre o Porto está a ficar encoberto com tanto fumo escuro que vem de Arouca/Vale de Cambra...


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Set 2013 às 16:24)

Neste momento um grande e violento incêndio ativo na vila de Tropeço, Arouca situado a 7 km de Arouca e a 22 km de São João da Madeira.

Agora tem 2 frentes ativas e já estão 4 aviões bombardeiros segundo o site da proteção civil.

A nuvem de fumo já chegou a Espinho e tem como limite sul e oeste Espinho.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Set 2013 às 16:25)

Snifa disse:


> O céu sobre o Porto está a ficar encoberto com tanto fumo escuro que vem de Arouca/Vale de Cambra...



Eu olho para Sueste( Vale de Cambra/Arouca) e não vejo fumo nenhum, o céu está completamente limpo. Quem vive aqui em Espinho vê o fumo a vir de Nordeste, que esquisito.


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2013 às 17:45)

Snifa disse:


> Enorme incêndio para Arouca, coluna muito extensa e alta, escura, já formou um grande *pirocúmulo*, bem visível do Porto...



Cá fica uma foto que tirei com o telemóvel hoje ao início da tarde, o fogo de Vale de Cambra com o respectivo pirocúmulo visto do Porto:







Neste momento sobre o Porto está assim:






Impressionante a espessura do fumo que cobre a Cidade, e já caíram algumas cinzas...


----------



## CptRena (11 Set 2013 às 18:22)

Parece um vulcão em erupção. Eu daqui de Ílhavo também via bem o pirocumulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2013 às 18:53)

Grande _fumaça_.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Set 2013 às 20:00)

Realmente impressionante este incêndio. Por volta das 15h00 sobre a ponte da Arrábida dava de facto a impressão de ser um enorme vulcão em erupção! A cidade do Porto continua até a esta hora completamente coberta pela nuvem de fumo que emana deste incêndio.


----------



## ALV72 (11 Set 2013 às 20:09)

Seria isso que eu vi também de vila Nova de Poiares ?
Aqui fica a foto.

João


----------



## João Pedro (11 Set 2013 às 20:49)

Apesar dos cerca de 80km de distância, penso que seja possível que tenha sido.


----------



## Stinger (12 Set 2013 às 01:07)

Fogo esse fumo todo parecia que sai daqui de gondomar lá para os lados de aguiar de sousa ...


Outro incendio hoje tambem em sao pedro da cova :


----------



## Estação SP (12 Set 2013 às 01:47)

Boa Noite

Uma foto tirada de cima da torre da estação meteorológica em direcção a NE.
A nuvem de fumo que se vez dos fogos que deflagraram nesta tarde aqui em Aveiro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2013 às 22:56)

*Incêndios: accionados preventivamente meios para evacuação de freguesia de Viana*

A protecção civil de Viana do Castelo accionou nesta sexta-feira, preventivamente, meios para a evacuação de habitantes da freguesia de Outeiro, naquele concelho, onde o fogo que deflagrou ao início da tarde está a aproximar-se de "centenas de casas".

O segundo Comandante Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Viana do Castelo, que no terreno coordena os meios que combatem o incêndio, explicou que, dada a possibilidade de o fogo poder ameaçar "centenas de casas" durante a noite, foi accionado um plano preventivo de evacuação.

"Temos cinco ambulâncias e meios do INEM preposicionados, se houver necessidade de evacuação", afirmou à agência Lusa Robalo Simões, reforçando tratar-se de uma tentativa "de antecipar" qualquer problema, tal como já foi feito noutros incêndios de maior dimensão.

Estes meios de apoio estão a ser concentrados junto à igreja de Perre, mas no terreno também foi reforçado o dispositivo da GNR.

"Mas esperamos que nada seja preciso", disse ainda Robalo Simões, perspectivando que o fogo não fique dominado durante a noite.

"É um incêndio que vai levar muitas horas para a dominar, de certeza", apontou.

A estratégia dos bombeiros centra-se, nesta altura, em posicionar meios para a defesa das centenas de casas que estão na linha do fogo, sobretudo em Outeiro e Nogueira.

As chamas deflagraram pelas 13h37 no monte do Ramalhão, em Outeiro, nos arredores da cidade de Viana do Castelo, e propagaram-se entretanto às freguesias vizinhas de Nogueira, Perre e Cardielos, ameaçando ainda Santa Marta de Portuzelo.

Pelas 21h o combate mobilizava 133 operacionais e quase 30 viaturas, meios que durante a tarde foram ainda auxiliados por dois aviões anfíbios.

O facto de o incêndio estar a desenvolver-se em zonas de difícil acesso tem vindo a complicar a tarefa dos bombeiros, além de corporações do distrito também um Grupo de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais (GRIF) do Porto e pedido outro de Coimbra. A favor dos bombeiros está o vento, que não se faz sentir com intensidade na zona.

A grande extensão das frentes de fogo tem sido igualmente uma dificuldade, com as chamas a destruíram uma vasta área de mato mas também de pinhal e eucaliptal.

Fonte: Publico


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Set 2013 às 23:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Incêndios: accionados preventivamente meios para evacuação de freguesia de Viana*
> 
> A protecção civil de Viana do Castelo accionou nesta sexta-feira, preventivamente, meios para a evacuação de habitantes da freguesia de Outeiro, naquele concelho, onde o fogo que deflagrou ao início da tarde está a aproximar-se de "centenas de casas".
> 
> ...



Esse incendio avançou em varias frentes, ainda continua

1/2
Mapas 	Local 	Início 	Concelho 	Distrito 	Fase do Incêndio 	Tipo
Mapa 	Vilares / Outeiro
2013160018164 	
13/9

13:37
	Viana do Castelo 	Viana do Castelo 	Em Curso 	Inc. em Floresta
Meios 	Operacionais 	Veículos
Operacionais 	Outros
Veículos 	Meios Aéreos 	Outros
Meios
BOMB 	GIPS 	FEB 	SF 	GAUF 	Outros 	Total 	HATI 	HEB 	AATI 	AVB 	HESA 	Outros
117 	0 	39 	10 	1 	3 	170 	36 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0
Ponto de situação: 23:00 - Incêndio ativo com três frentes. 	Informação detalhada
COS - Comandante Operações Socorro: 2º Comandante Operacional Distrital de Viana do Castelo
Local do Posto Comando Operacional: Instalado em Outeiro. - (N 41º 45' 00'' W 008º 47' 02'')


----------



## 1337 (14 Set 2013 às 17:25)

Em Viana do Castelo o incendio está assim..

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=683161505045176&set=vb.345284922221890&type=2&theater


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2013 às 00:55)

Não sei se conhecem este site, parece interessante para melhor acompanhar a situação dos incêndios: 
http://incendios.ttsda.cc/#


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Set 2013 às 00:55)

Eu não sei, mas é normal haver esta diferença de número de homens (bombeiros para FEB)?





Sei que se trata na mesma de bombeiros, mas neste caso de forças especiais... Quais os prováveis motivos para isto?


----------



## AJB (19 Set 2013 às 09:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Eu não sei, mas é normal haver esta diferença de número de homens (bombeiros para FEB)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É perfeitamente normal! O que se passa é que no Alto Minho ha dificuldade em ter Bombeiros, e como nos ultimos dias ha uma grande incidencia de ocorrencias na região, esta mobilizada uma brigada da FEB na zona! Esta brigada, GRUATA, é constituida por cerca de 40 homens, daí a descrepancia...repara no numero de sapadores florestais, tambem é enorme...
mas tudo isso é normal, apesar de não ser frequente!


----------



## AJB (19 Set 2013 às 09:59)

Próximo fim de semana e ate meados da proxima semana não vão ser faceis...
será que vem aí um alerta amarelo para o DECIF?????!!!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Set 2013 às 15:03)

AJB disse:


> É perfeitamente normal! O que se passa é que no Alto Minho ha dificuldade em ter Bombeiros, e como nos ultimos dias ha uma grande incidencia de ocorrencias na região, esta mobilizada uma brigada da FEB na zona! Esta brigada, GRUATA, é constituida por cerca de 40 homens, daí a descrepancia...repara no numero de sapadores florestais, tambem é enorme...
> mas tudo isso é normal, apesar de não ser frequente!



Obrigado pela explicação


----------



## 1337 (20 Set 2013 às 00:54)

Acabou de passar um batalhão de camiões de bombeiros na minha estrada, mais um incendio grande, isto não tem fim á vista


----------



## 1337 (20 Set 2013 às 02:52)

Data 	 Hora 	 Local 	 Concelho 	 Distrito 	 Ponto Situação 	 Tipo 
 19/9 	 21:42 	 Gondim / Facha 	 Ponte de Lima 	 Viana do Castelo 	 Em Curso 	 Inc. em Mato 
 20/9 	 2:10 	 Comandante das Operações de Socorro (COS): Comandante do Corpo de Bombeiros de Viana do Castelo. 
 20/9 	 2:10 	 Incêndio ativo com uma frente.


----------



## Dsarocha (20 Set 2013 às 11:04)

Incendio na Facha Ponte de Lima dominado! 
graças a ajuda de 2 AT802

Grupo de reforço  de Coimbra acionado para o TO 
Ainda ha muito trabalho de rescaldo a fazer.


----------



## Dsarocha (20 Set 2013 às 11:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Eu não sei, mas é normal haver esta diferença de número de homens (bombeiros para FEB)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nesse mesmo momento havia bombeiros dos Arcos de valdevez accionados para outros 3 incendios no mesmo concelho. 


Nenhua  corporação de bombeiros consegue dar resposta a tanta ignição em simultaneo.  (estas coisas se não são planeadas so pode ser obra do diabo!)
e o concelho dos Arcos de Valdevez é enorme em termos Florestais tendo ainda parte do  parque natural da Peneda Geres sob sua alçada!

Abraço


----------



## ttsda (20 Set 2013 às 14:31)

MSantos disse:


> Não sei se conhecem este site, parece interessante para melhor acompanhar a situação dos incêndios:
> http://incendios.ttsda.cc/#



Fui eu que fiz esse site.
Estou aberto a sugestões, se alguém tiver


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2013 às 10:48)

Por aqui continua o calor.. 

Neste momento a Norte do Porto está assim:







Nunca mais acaba esta praga...


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Set 2013 às 16:44)

Segundo o ANPC estão neste momento 8 incêndios activos no Minho e Douro Litoral, impressionante...

Há pouco a vista para Norte era esta, penso que é o incêndio de Travassos, Viana do Castelo:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Set 2013 às 04:07)

apos o incendio no caramulo eis que acontece isto:


----------



## boneli (22 Set 2013 às 11:40)

Desde a meia noite já houve 93 ativações.....quando assim pouco se pode fazer.
Passa o Verão e esquecesse de tudo.
Ar pesado aqui por Braga com muito fumo e um grande incêndio em Amares.


----------



## ALV72 (22 Set 2013 às 14:00)

Mais um e dos grandes, visto de Poiares, disseram-me que era em Ansião, pois ainda não consta da página da Prociv.

João


----------



## kelinha (22 Set 2013 às 14:25)

*Re: Seguimento - IncÃªndios 2013*



ALV72 disse:


> Mais um e dos grandes, visto de Poiares, disseram-me que era em Ansião, pois ainda não consta da página da Prociv.
> 
> João



Isso é do incêndio da Sicó, em Pombal. Aquilo ta feio...


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2013 às 15:39)

Parece que esta nuvem de fumo é proveniente do incêndio na Maia.


----------



## CptRena (22 Set 2013 às 16:40)

Devido aos ventos em altura serem de Sul o fumo do incêndio de Pombal veio por aí acima e está aqui a pôr a luz do Sol alaranjada/acastanhada.


----------



## kelinha (22 Set 2013 às 16:48)

Em Pombal a situação está complicada. 
Para além do grande incêndio que lavra na Sicó, mesmo às portas da cidade (atrás da pedreira e das eólicas), agora há um novo incêndio a lavrar com força na Pelariga, e pelo que me disseram (não sei precisar se é verdade), um novo a começar também em Almagreira.
A A1 e a Linha do Norte estão cortadas, e parece que há o risco de cortarem também o IC2. 
Já não há rede Vodafone.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Set 2013 às 18:04)

> *Circulação cortada na Linha do Norte, A1 e IC2 devido a incêndio*
> 
> A linha ferroviária do Norte, a A1 e o IC2 estão cortados devido a um incêndio florestal que lavra hoje na zona de Pelariga, concelho de Pombal, informaram fontes da GNR e dos Bombeiros.
> 
> ...


O corte de trânsito na A1 está a provocar filas de vários quilómetros, visíveis nas câmaras da Brisa:
km 150





km 152


----------



## CptRena (23 Set 2013 às 00:16)

A pedido do Estação SP cá fica uma foto, da sua autoria, tirada hoje ao final da tarde na Gafanha da Nazaré, que evidencia a quantidade significativa de fumo que veio dos incêndios em Pombal e que até trouxe cinzas.


----------



## AJB (23 Set 2013 às 10:30)

Hoje é o ultimo dia com actividade de registo...vai "acabar a época"...pergunto: porque não foram solicitados 4 canadairs a França para estarem cá entre sabado e hoje???? Porque andamos sempre atrás do prejuizo???? Se cá estivessem resolviam alguma coisa? Não! Minoravam parte do problema...bem, a frente...
agora seria interessante surgir um tópico dedicado à prevenção...e seria interessante que todos os membros que aqui postaram nos 2/3 ultimos meses dissessem de sua justiça...primeiro numa avaliação desta "época", depois nas melhorias e por fim na prevenção estrutural...
Não nos esqueçamos de algo muito simples mas importantissimo!
Se investirmos 80 milhoes de euros no combate, não haverá dinheiro para a prevenção! 
portanto, antes de alguem sugerir comprar 2 canadairs para o ano,faça as contas primeiro e veja se haverá depois dinheiro para mais alguma coisa...


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Set 2013 às 10:48)

E pronto...

Ardeu o que restava da mancha verde do Marão!
Triste serra aquela que outrora era verde, altaneira, de difícil transposição, mas de boa memória para muitos de nós...
Agora resta um mar de cinzas por ali.

Deixo aqui o link de um vídeo, filmado ontem pelo bombeiro Rodrigo Oliveira, mais um dos heróis destes tempos.
A situação era muito má, vários bombeiros estiveram em perigo de vida.
As imagens falam por si...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=581483431889152

Quem, com sólida formação, se mete naquela frente de incêndio? Ninguém!


----------



## AJB (23 Set 2013 às 11:02)

Aristocrata disse:


> E pronto...
> 
> Ardeu o restava da mancha verde do Marão!
> Triste serra aquela que outrora era verde, altaneira, de difícil transposição, mas de boa memória para muitos de nós...
> ...



Com todo o respeito, estas a exagerar!
O Marão não ardeu metade sequer. segundo ponto (e este é para os que acham que a prevenção vai acabar com os incendios), o Marão deve ser das serras com mais prevenção realizadas! Foram executados desde 2009 centenas de ha e fogos controlados! Ja tinha rede primária executada ao contrario de grande parte do país...e mesmo assim ardeu! Fatalidade? Não, apenas naturalidade num ecossistema como o nosso!


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Set 2013 às 11:22)

AJB disse:


> Com todo o respeito, estas a exagerar!
> O Marão não ardeu metade sequer. segundo ponto (e este é para os que acham que a prevenção vai acabar com os incendios), o Marão deve ser das serras com mais prevenção realizadas! Foram executados desde 2009 centenas de ha e fogos controlados! Ja tinha rede primária executada ao contrario de grande parte do país...e mesmo assim ardeu! Fatalidade? Não, apenas naturalidade num ecossistema como o nosso!



Concerteza não estou a exagerar.
Uma mancha verde antiga a desaparecer não me parece coisa boa.
Daquilo que existia há 30 anos, o que é que resta? Pouquíssimo.
Felizmente houveram muitas plantações, bem feitas, sem dúvida...

Atente-se na violência das chamas e nas condições atmosféricas ali existentes, principalmente na rapidez de propagação das chamas.
Quem ontem esteve no terreno relata condições dantescas. Quem sou eu para os contradizer? As imagens falam por si.


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2013 às 11:51)

AJB disse:


> Hoje é o ultimo dia com actividade de registo...vai "acabar a época"...pergunto: porque não foram solicitados 4 canadairs a França para estarem cá entre sabado e hoje???? Porque andamos sempre atrás do prejuizo???? Se cá estivessem resolviam alguma coisa? Não! Minoravam parte do problema...bem, a frente...
> agora seria interessante surgir um tópico dedicado à prevenção...e seria interessante que todos os membros que aqui postaram nos 2/3 ultimos meses dissessem de sua justiça...primeiro numa avaliação desta "época", depois nas melhorias e por fim na prevenção estrutural...
> Não nos esqueçamos de algo muito simples mas importantissimo!
> Se investirmos 80 milhoes de euros no combate, não haverá dinheiro para a prevenção!
> portanto, antes de alguem sugerir comprar 2 canadairs para o ano,faça as contas primeiro e veja se haverá depois dinheiro para mais alguma coisa...





AJB disse:


> Com todo o respeito, estas a exagerar!
> O Marão não ardeu metade sequer. segundo ponto (e este é para os que acham que a prevenção vai acabar com os incendios), o Marão deve ser das serras com mais prevenção realizadas! Foram executados desde 2009 centenas de ha e fogos controlados! Ja tinha rede primária executada ao contrario de grande parte do país...e mesmo assim ardeu! Fatalidade? Não, apenas naturalidade num ecossistema como o nosso!



1º Acho que o Aristocrata não está a exagerar. Ele falou em mancha verde, ou seja, floresta. Se não foi isso que entendeste, nesse caso, todos os anos temos um país repleto de manchas verdes para arder, porque o ecossistema renova-se de um ano para o outro. Nem que seja em erva, silvas e giestas.

2º Dizes que apostar no combate não resolvia nada, que os 80 milhões deviam ser uma aposta de prevenção. Logo de seguida dizes que o Marão foi das serras com mais prevenção realizadas. O facto de ter ardido foi "apenas naturalidade num ecossistema como o nosso". Sendo assim, mais vale não investir nada, é isso?


----------



## boneli (23 Set 2013 às 11:54)

Aristocrata disse:


> E pronto...
> 
> Ardeu o que restava da mancha verde do Marão!
> Triste serra aquela que outrora era verde, altaneira, de difícil transposição, mas de boa memória para muitos de nós...
> ...



Bom dia caro Aristrocata.

Permita-me que discorde quando diz que ardeu o que restava verde do Marão. Este fogo comparado com o grande incêndio dos anos 80 não é nada. Tenho uma ligação muito profunda a esta Serra e felizmente a parte mais importante da Serra não foi afetada, agora que não é bom claro que não é, mas também não é verdade que ardeu o resto do verde que não é de longe ou de perto verdade. A não ser que tenha ido ao local, vemos um pequeno filme de um minuto de uma frente de fogo apenas. -


----------



## boneli (23 Set 2013 às 12:23)

O investimento continuo no combate aos incêndios tem que ser feito todos os anos. Agora que há uma grande falta de investimento na prevenção isso também é verdade. 
Na minha opinião é que há um grande percurso a percorrer no planeamento e gestão das florestas e ai é o nosso calcanhar de Aquiles. Continua-se  a falar muito em combate. aviões e bombeiros quando a meu ver o grande problema é sensibilização e intervenção no terreno de todos os agentes n gestão e limpeza da floresta, na construção de caminhos na construção de pontos de água, na limpeza dos terrenos á volta das casas...isso continua a não ser feito.
O dinheiro não estica, mas podemos e conseguimos fazer muito melhor do que isto e acho muito mais importante o investimento na prevenção no que no combate mas tem que se equilibrar estas duas questões.

Relativamente á parte que me toca que é questão dos bombeiros....muita coisa tinha que mudar, mas apenas relembro que os Bombeiros Voluntários são Associações Humanitárias em que o grosso dos seus Bombeiros são Voluntários que tem uma direção, Comando e sócios que se calhar estão acima do Ministério da administração Interna que apenas "manda" nos canarinhos e pouco mais....profundas alterações tinham que ser feitas. Dou-vos um simples exemplo....tenho um comandante que nunca foi bombeiro não percebe nada de Bombeiros. É contabilista e veio a convite da direção. A única coisa que entende a nível de floresta é o facto de ter sido escuteiro 20 anos. 
*Agora expliquem-me como um bombeiro com 10, 15, 20 anos de casa vai para uma frente de fogo que é comandada por um  individuo que nunca foi bombeiro e não entende fogos.* Isto é um exemplo, poderia dar mais mas gostava de saber em que circunstâncias morreram bombeiros com pouco mais de 20 anos, que não conheciam o terreno e quem é os mandou para lá. Todos os dias nos deparamos com isto na frente de fogo  e mesmo assim algumas vezes estamos a trabalhar no limite do perigo..farda que temos de ser nós a comprar do nosso bolso, indivíduos a comandar sem entender puto, viaturas inop sem poderem sair do quartel..não sei eu sou bombeiro de 3ºclasse mas muito sinceramente já pensei muitas vezes deixar a causa porque é como remar contra muitos interesses instalados.


----------



## AJB (23 Set 2013 às 12:29)

AnDré disse:


> 1º Acho que o Aristocrata não está a exagerar. Ele falou em mancha verde, ou seja, floresta. Se não foi isso que entendeste, nesse caso, todos os anos temos um país repleto de manchas verdes para arder, porque o ecossistema renova-se de um ano para o outro. Nem que seja em erva, silvas e giestas.
> 
> *Percorre o Marão desde a Teixeira (Baião) até ao Covelo (Amarante)...ha centenas de ha de Pinheiro Silvestre, Pinheiro Bravo e Folhosas. Até vou ser mais especifico: Mancha de Silvestre junto à Senhora da Serra, mancha de Folhosas junto a N101 Amarante-Mesão Frio, Mancha de Folhosas/resinosas na Pousada...zona da Boavista(ja do lado de Vila Real)...ha mais exemplos felizmente!*
> 2º Dizes que apostar no combate não resolvia nada, que os 80 milhões deviam ser uma aposta de prevenção. Logo de seguida dizes que o Marão foi das serras com mais prevenção realizadas. O facto de ter ardido foi "apenas naturalidade num ecossistema como o nosso". Sendo assim, mais vale não investir nada, é isso?



Não disse o que escreveste em primeiro lugar! Disse sim para antes de "pedirmos" canadairs e outros reforços de meios materiais, pensemos que somos um país de poucos recursos e que se queremos apostar na prevenção temos que retirar do combate. Para as duas coisas não ha dinheiro que chegue! 
relativamnte ao resto deste ponto respondo te com duas perguntas: O que achas admissivel/natural arder numa escala tipo Sera do Marão? 1ha? 10 ha?100ha?
Não achas o fogo natural no nosso ecossistema e até desejavel?
O que quis dizer é que mesmo com MUITA prevenção estrutural, vão SEMPRE continuar os incendios florestais, esse é um dado adquirido e mais certo até do que amanha este forum continuar a existir!
Agora, a prevenção estrutural em zonas como o Marão, e em particular refiro me à rede primária, serve para limitar grandes incendios florestais. Se não tivesse sido feito o que foi, hoje no Marão não existia, por exemplo, a mancha de pinheiro silvestre junto à senhora da serra. Sim, nesse caso foi realizada uma manobra de contrafogo apoiada numa faixa da rede primária e acabou com a cabeça do incendio, impedindo de entrar no tal pinhal
Ora, se estamos a falar em grandes incendios florestais, estamos automaticamente a falar em pelo menos 500 ha...por isso e para esclarecer: acho que NATURALMENTE haverá sempre grandes incendios florestais no nosso ecossistema, acho que devemos GRADUALMENTE retirar dinheiro ao combate para apostar na prevenção...
Espero ter esclarecido


----------



## AJB (23 Set 2013 às 12:43)

Para quem não acreditava no que escrevi em Agosto sobre as Causas dos incêndios no Distrito do Porto, em 2013, até final de Agosto - Para reflectir

1.Negligente - a mais expressiva (34%);


2.   Intencional (26%);

3.   Reacendimentos (21,1%);


4.   Desconhecida (18,5%);

5.   Natural - 1 caso (0,09%).

Fonte: ICNF


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2013 às 13:25)

AJB disse:


> Não disse o que escreveste em primeiro lugar! Disse sim para antes de "pedirmos" canadairs e outros reforços de meios materiais, pensemos que somos um país de poucos recursos e que se queremos apostar na prevenção temos que retirar do combate. Para as duas coisas não ha dinheiro que chegue!
> relativamnte ao resto deste ponto respondo te com duas perguntas: O que achas admissivel/natural arder numa escala tipo Sera do Marão? 1ha? 10 ha?100ha?
> Não achas o fogo natural no nosso ecossistema e até desejavel?
> O que quis dizer é que mesmo com MUITA prevenção estrutural, vão SEMPRE continuar os incendios florestais, esse é um dado adquirido e mais certo até do que amanha este forum continuar a existir!
> ...



Eu só citei o que escreveste.
Se a memória não me falha, houve somente 1 único dia de trovoadas durante todo o verão. E foi já em Setembro. Portanto, o admissivel em termos de causas naturais são 0 ha. 

Estás a falar de quantos ha de mancha florestal? Qual a percentagem disso na Serra do Marão? A totalidade da serra, tem perto de 20.000ha.
Em termos de área queimada, no incêndio de ontem arderam 384ha (EFFIS). Mas ao longo do ano já houve mais incêndios que afectaram a serra:






Não digo que a prevenção não seja importante, mas na hora de arder, não há prevenção que valha. E já aqui o referi que em Montemuro, serra com centenas de aerogeradores, e portanto caminhos de terra batida por todo o lado, com uma A24 que lhe passa pelo meio, com floresta relativamente nova (pinhal, carvalhos e alguns eucaliptos), ardeu praticamente tudo. E estamos a falar de milhares de hectares.





(Atenção à escala! 5km!)


----------



## AJB (23 Set 2013 às 13:57)

AnDré disse:


> Eu só citei o que escreveste.
> Se a memória não me falha, houve somente 1 único dia de trovoadas durante todo o verão. E foi já em Setembro. Portanto, o admissivel em termos de causas naturais são 0 ha.
> 
> Estás a falar de quantos ha de mancha florestal? Qual a percentagem disso na Serra do Marão? A totalidade da serra, tem perto de 20.000ha.
> ...



Bem, se achas adnissivel arder apenas com causas naturais, esquece, até pode correr bem em 2/3 anos mas depois...
Repara: é impossivel fazermos gestão de combustivel em grande parte do territorio, ja aqui o escrevi, é humanamente, tecnicamente, financeiramente e indesejavel faze-lo!
Repara que muitos dos grandes incendios este ano estão a ser "parados" n~so pelo combate que é feito mas porque batem em´áreas ardidas...isto é, incêndios de média dimensão são tambem prevenção! O que esta a acontecer este ano é TAMBÉM (não só claro)reflexo de poucas áreas ardidas nos ultimos anos (desde 2005)...
chama se a isto o paradoxo do fogo, que é, quanto melhor se combate os incendios florestais nuns anos, será a "desgraça" em outros...por isso +fogo controlado significa -incêndios florestais!
Este ano participei no combate a 3 grandes incendios florestais no Marão/Alvão e digo te, o que ardeu foram sobretudo matos (à excepção deste fds)! Perguntas me: e achas bem que ardam esses matos? Não, claro que não, mas é impossivel impedir isso! E repara que tem sido feito um trabalho notável com os Pastores do Marão! só o ano passado foram queimadas dezenas de ha para pastoreio...
é isso (entroncando na parte de Montemuro, que conheço razoavelmente bem) que falta em Montemuro!
Sou de Baião, e desde miudo (anos 80) que vejo as cumeadas de Montemuro e Leomil a arder sobretudo em Setembro (que é quando a giesta tem condições de secura superiores)...falta ali trabalho de proximidade com os pastores! Não, não são as eólicas e a A24 que param incendios naquele território, ali tem que ser implementada (esta prevista) rede primária, como no Marão, na Estrela, etc...
Trabalho na prevenção/combate desde 2006 e no Marão tenho participado em intervenções desde 2010..uma coisa te digo com toda a sinceridade: doi ver o Marão a arder, mas faz parte do ecossistema o fogo...a carqueja adora o fogo,é totalmente pirófita, e deves saber que a carqueja abunda no Marão...


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Set 2013 às 14:30)

*AJB* , como tu dizes "...Este ano participei no combate a 3 grandes incendios florestais no Marão/Alvão e digo te, o que ardeu foram sobretudo matos (*à excepção deste fds*)!...", este fim de semana ardeu floresta.
Foi essa a informação que tive, que ardeu floresta, muita (obviamente não terá comparação com os milhares de hectares de outros grandes incêndios deste ano ou de outrora); mesmo assim ardeu parte da pouca floresta restante do Marão, uma serra que até inícios dos anos 80 era frondosa, com grandes bosques, árvores centenárias. E desses resta uma ínfima parte.

*Não quis iniciar uma discussão aqui*, neste espaço verdadeiramente de convívio, apenas expor o que me relataram, a violência das imagens (porque verdadeiras e cruéis - porque inclusivamente colocaram bombeiros e famílias em sobressalto) e a imensa dificuldade de controlar um incêndio destes.
Para quem ainda não viu o vídeo, acedam a este link:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=581483431889152


----------



## AJB (23 Set 2013 às 14:39)

Aristocrata disse:


> *AJB* , como tu dizes "...Este ano participei no combate a 3 grandes incendios florestais no Marão/Alvão e digo te, o que ardeu foram sobretudo matos (*à excepção deste fds*)!...", este fim de semana ardeu floresta.
> Foi essa a informação que tive, que ardeu floresta, muita (obviamente não terá comparação com os milhares de hectares de outros grandes incêndios deste ano ou de outrora); mesmo assim ardeu parte da pouca floresta restante do Marão, uma serra que até inícios dos anos 80 era frondosa, com grandes bosques, árvores centenárias. E desses resta uma ínfima parte.
> 
> *Não quis iniciar uma discussão aqui*, neste espaço verdadeiramente de convívio, apenas expor o que me relataram, a violência das imagens (porque verdadeiras e cruéis - porque inclusivamente colocaram bombeiros e famílias em sobressalto) e a imensa dificuldade de controlar um incêndio destes.
> ...



Esta, acho, é uma discussão saudável
Este fim de semana ardeu alguma floresta. Para quem conhece, esse video é julgo eu, do lado esquerdo do IP4 sentido Amarante-Vila Real por cima das bombas de gasolina...aquilo de floresta tem pouco...depois mais para o lado de covelo do monte sim é floresta...daí ter escrito o que escrevi...
era bom não ter ardido floresta nenhuma, claro...mas felizmente ainda resta bastante...não tanto quanto o desejado...
Ah! E não nos esqueçamos que os matos são tambem muito importantes na fauna...quando se diz que estão a arder matos no Marão, gerês ou montemuro por exemplo, julgo ser preocupante...a mim (vou ser radical agora) preocupa me muito mais arderem matos no Marão do que um eucaliptal em Tondela (exemplo apenas)...mas admito que ha quem pense o contrario...respeito claro...


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2013 às 15:09)

AJB disse:


> Bem, se achas adnissivel arder apenas com causas naturais, esquece, até pode correr bem em 2/3 anos mas depois...
> Repara: é impossivel fazermos gestão de combustivel em grande parte do territorio, ja aqui o escrevi, é humanamente, tecnicamente, financeiramente e indesejavel faze-lo!
> Repara que muitos dos grandes incendios este ano estão a ser "parados" n~so pelo combate que é feito mas porque batem em´áreas ardidas...isto é, incêndios de média dimensão são tambem prevenção! O que esta a acontecer este ano é TAMBÉM (não só claro)reflexo de poucas áreas ardidas nos ultimos anos (desde 2005)...



AJB, se houvessem fogos por causas naturais, este ano teriamos tido meia dúzia deles. Praticamente não houve trovoadas.

Se fossem negligentes, porque os há, teriamos um número semelhante à Grécia, que em termos de clima é muito semelhante ao nosso. Porque a Grécia está muito longe de ser só a região de Atenas. É um país com um relevo extremamente acidentado, muito mais que o nosso, tem florestas gigantescas, muita chuva no inverno e muito calor - seco no verão.

A Grécia, tal com Espanha e Itália, também tem grandes incêndios. Porque quando começa, alastra tão facilmente - ou melhor devido ao relevo - que cá. Mas o número de ocorrências é infinitamente menor. Porquê?

Número de ocorrências no norte vs Galiza:






Portugal vs todo o Mediterrâneo:






Não há prevenção que valha, se não houver educação/civismo e mão pesada.

No que diz respeito a Montemuro, não tenho explicação para o número de ocorrências este ano, nem para a área ardida.
Mas como se percebe pelo mapa, ardeu muito mais do que aquilo que dizes. Aliás, nunca ardeu tanto por lá. Estamos a falar de praticamente 20.000ha.


----------



## AJB (23 Set 2013 às 15:33)

AnDré disse:


> AJB, se houvessem fogos por causas naturais, este ano teriamos tido meia dúzia deles. Praticamente não houve trovoadas.
> *vê os dados que postei de manha*
> Se fossem negligentes, porque os há, teriamos um número semelhante à Grécia, que em termos de clima é muito semelhante ao nosso. Porque a Grécia está muito longe de ser só a região de Atenas. É um país com um relevo extremamente acidentado, muito mais que o nosso, tem florestas gigantescas, muita chuva no inverno e muito calor - seco no verão.
> *Vê os mesmos dados que postei e verás a percentagem negligentes. Vê a área ardida em Espanha (Galiza 2009 e 2010; Catalunha 2012; Valencia 2012) e na Grécia nos ultimos 2 anos*
> ...


----------



## AJB (23 Set 2013 às 15:36)

AJB disse:


> AnDré disse:
> 
> 
> > AJB, se houvessem fogos por causas naturais, este ano teriamos tido meia dúzia deles. Praticamente não houve trovoadas.
> ...


----------



## AJB (23 Set 2013 às 15:49)

Um aparte, isto porque muito se vai agora pedir canadairs e tal...
temos 6 Kamovs, cada um tem capacidade para 4500 l de água.
1 canadair tem capacidade para 5500 l...
vou deixar 2 questões: será que 1000l farão assim tanta diferença?
Fará sentido vendermos 4 kamovs e adquirirmos 2 canadairs?


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2013 às 16:04)

AJB disse:


> AJB, se houvessem fogos por causas naturais, este ano teriamos tido meia dúzia deles. Praticamente não houve trovoadas.
> *vê os dados que postei de manha*
> Se fossem negligentes, porque os há, teriamos um número semelhante à Grécia, que em termos de clima é muito semelhante ao nosso. Porque a Grécia está muito longe de ser só a região de Atenas. É um país com um relevo extremamente acidentado, muito mais que o nosso, tem florestas gigantescas, muita chuva no inverno e muito calor - seco no verão.
> *Vê os mesmos dados que postei e verás a percentagem negligentes. Vê a área ardida em Espanha (Galiza 2009 e 2010; Catalunha 2012; Valencia 2012) e na Grécia nos ultimos 2 anos*
> ...



Vi os dados, sim. E não me dizem muito, se queres saber.
Primeiro porque a veracidade dos mesmos são relativos. Como é que se tem 100% de certezas que foi negligente ou fogo posto?
Depois porque o importante seria perceber a área ardida vs negligência vs crime. 

No que toca a comparação de área, em Portugal, sempre que há um incêndio, diz-se que os acessos são dificeis (e são). Mas, e na Grécia, ou mesmo em Espanha? O facto de termos uma povoação dispersa (milhares de aldeias aqui e acolá), não deveria fazer com que os nossos grandes incêndios fossem menores? Mas não.

Espanha, Grécia e Itália têm incêndios enormes. No que toca a Grécia, existem grandes superficies de mato mais denso que o nosso. Eles têm muito mais montanhas, muito mais "monte", e muito mais zonas inacessiveis. Logo, o combate é muito mais dificil - daí quando há incêndios, é dos grandes!

Mas o que eu quis dizer é que a nível de ocorrências, nem todos esses países juntos chegam às ocorrências que registamos. Porquê?

E voltando a Montemuro, consegues encontrar-me um ano pior que este? Diz lá. És de Baião e estás habituado a ver as encumeadas de Montemuro e Leomil a arderem. Pois eu digo-te, sou de Várzea da Serra e nunca soube de tantos soitos queimados como este ano. Fogos que começavam na serra de madrugada alimentados pelo vento forte e seco de Este (causas naturais?), e que rapidamente ganhavam frentes enormes, engolindo culturas inteiras. (Negligência?) Chamas a isto um ciclo? Eu chamo de crime. Crime em tempo de férias...


----------



## AJB (23 Set 2013 às 16:19)

AnDré disse:


> Vi os dados, sim. E não me dizem muito, se queres saber.
> Primeiro porque a veracidade dos mesmos são relativos. Como é que se tem 100% de certezas que foi negligente ou fogo posto?
> Depois porque o importante seria perceber a área ardida vs negligência vs crime.
> 
> ...



Os crimes são tambem um ciclo!
Concordo com parte da tua observação!
Volto a dizer te, temos um povoamento completamente desordenado, um interface urbano-florestal brutal....tmos tambem um numero ENORME de reacendimentos que ninguem quer admitir e isso é gravissimo, é uma bola de neve! Não duvides que de 200 ocorrencias diarias, 30%são reacendimentos e não novas ignições!
Quanto a Montemuro...em 2005 trabalhava em Resende...nesse ano Desde Lamego a Cinfães a serra ardeu toda...passados 8 anos  aconteceu o mesmo! Sim, 2005 aconteceu isto!


----------



## AJB (26 Set 2013 às 18:19)

Nesta altura de chuva, vale a pena ir lembrando aos que durante tanto tempo duvidaram (e duvidam) das principais causas de incendios florestais neste cantinho a beira mar chamuscado...

*GNR identifica trabalhador que causou fogo por negligência em Seia
26-09-2013 
10:20Tudo começou com uma motor-roçadora. As chamas consumiram cerca de seis hectares de mata.*
Fonte:rr


----------



## Névoa (27 Set 2013 às 08:50)

Uma vez que neste forum há pessoas com muita mais experiência e conhecimento que eu neste campo, gostaria de pedir-vos um conselho.

Eu atravesso uma determinada situação desde agosto (que eu tenha reparado) e que em muito contribuiu para tornar este verão que passou insuportável, o pior de sempre para mim.

O que acontece é que sai um fumo bastante tóxico de alguma casa perto da minha, o que me impede de abrir as janelas e obriga-me a usar o A/C constantemente. Não sai a horas certas, mas geralmente é pela madrugada e manhã, embora ontem tenha visto a fumaça a sair também durante a tarde.

Às vezes temos de arejar a casa, e o uso constante do A/C não faz muito bem às vias respiratórias, e somo duas em casa com asma (eu e minha gatinha). Ela tem tido acessos de tosse que já não tinha há mais de um ano, e hoje não liguei o A/C por causa disso, e então a casa transformou-se num forno. Por volta das 7:00 fui abrir a janela, e deparei-me com fumo, muito fumo, e reparei que muitos vizinhos acenderam as luzes de casa naquele momento, decerto também a querer ver o que se passava.

Pensei em chamar os bombeiros, mas como aquilo não deveria ser um incêncio (mas se continuasse com aquela intensidade poderia transformar-se num, tal a quantidade de fumaça a sair, mesmo debaixo de muita chuva) e optei por chamar, mais uma vez, a polícia. Eles confessaram não poder fazer muito pela situação, pois não podem entrar naquele local sem autorização (e ninguém está muito certo do ponto exacto em que isso acontece).

Ah sim e tudo isso quase na baixa do Porto, a meio de um forte tecido urbano. Se o fogo pega, vai ser uma desgraça.

Estou esgotada, a desdobrar-me em esforços para que a asma não piore. Durante aqueles dias quentes eu nem dormia à noite, ficava vigilante, com medo que o fogo se alastrasse. Pensei que a situação fosse melhorar agora, mas pelos vistos até piorou.

Peço então aqui conselhos de quem já terá lidado com situações semelhantes, pois não sei o que mais posso fazer, ou a quem recorrer, para por fim a esta situação horrível.


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2013 às 08:59)

Não se percebe se mora perto de alguma pequena fábrica, padaria ou outra coisa do género. 

Pode ser uma situação ilegal. Tente verificar melhor de onde vem o fumo, se os serviços de ambiente da câmara do porto não funcionam terá de recorrer à polícia.


----------



## Névoa (27 Set 2013 às 09:08)

Só se for de fabrico "interno", pois não há comércio ou fábrica deste tipo com portas para a rua. Tudo isso acontece nas traseiras, ninguém da rua vê nada disso.

Há uma casa "ocupada" ilegalmente que parece coincidir com o ponto, há algum comércio, e a primeira suspeita foi de estarem a fazer queimas no local. Mas fazer queimas com esta chuva???!!!! E a queima pegar???!!!!

E se fosse fábrica, acho que não ia começar a incomodar agora, as casas são antigas e só muito recentemente o problema surgiu. Mas de qualquer modo há uma casa grande, parece mais um armazém, com umas coisas esquisitas que giram no telhado, uma fileira destas coisas. Até parece fábrica sim, mas o fumo aparece vizinho a isso, e não parece sair destas coisas no telhado.

Vou tentar então falar com a câmara do porto, obrigada então pela sugestão Agreste!


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2013 às 09:15)

Se for uma queimada em ambiente urbano pode haver o problema de estarem a destruir resíduos perigosos de forma ilegal. Não se pode jogar fogo a tudo. 

Já quase não há fábricas em ambiente urbano, há zonas ordenadas para as instalar. De qualquer modo existe um licenciamento para qualquer actividade exactamente pela questão dos resíduos que se produzem.


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2013 às 09:32)

Tente falar com outros vizinhos, a ver se conseguem identificar exactamente o local.


----------



## Névoa (27 Set 2013 às 09:35)

Telefonei agora à CM Porto e eles disseram que não podem intervir porque eu não consigo fornecer a morada exacta do ponto em que isso acontece.

É o que temos, e a desresponsabilização completa dos órgãos perante situações deste tipo. Sou uma cidadã, não cabe a mim andar a investigar o caso, não tenho meios seguros de fazê-lo. Tristeza...


----------



## Névoa (27 Set 2013 às 09:36)

Vince disse:


> Tente falar com outros vizinhos, a ver se conseguem identificar exactamente o local.



È o próximo passo, embora eu não me sinta muito segura a fazer isso...


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2013 às 10:17)

Névoa disse:


> Telefonei agora à CM Porto e eles disseram que não podem intervir porque eu não consigo fornecer a morada exacta do ponto em que isso acontece.
> 
> É o que temos, e a desresponsabilização completa dos órgãos perante situações deste tipo. Sou uma cidadã, não cabe a mim andar a investigar o caso, não tenho meios seguros de fazê-lo. Tristeza...



Se você não consegue identificar 2 ou 3 números de porta dessa rua, desse bairro de onde lhe parece vir o fumo, como é que os serviços da câmara vão saber para poder perguntar sobre o que se passa dentro desses edifícios? É um bocado kafkiano...


----------



## AJB (27 Set 2013 às 10:35)

Névoa disse:


> Telefonei agora à CM Porto e eles disseram que não podem intervir porque eu não consigo fornecer a morada exacta do ponto em que isso acontece.
> 
> É o que temos, e a desresponsabilização completa dos órgãos perante situações deste tipo. Sou uma cidadã, não cabe a mim andar a investigar o caso, não tenho meios seguros de fazê-lo. Tristeza...



Desculpe que lhe diga, mas quem se esta a autodesresponsabilizar é a cidadã ------. Não podemos esperar que o Estado, central ou local, adivinhe o que os cidadãos precisam ou o que lhes faz falta! cabe-lhe a si, como cidadã parte interessada, dirigir-se à camara e expor a situação! se possivel leve um extrato do google maps, earth ou o bing maps onde com um simples circulo se georreferencia o local da eventual ocorrência!


----------



## Névoa (27 Set 2013 às 10:51)

Bem, falei com um vizinho e descortinei a história toda, um épico, uma saga.

A morada que dei à polícia estava correcta, eu simplesmente não podia ter a certeza do número, mas afinal eu estava certa, e agora posso confirmar.

Mas não considero seguro andar por aí a investigar, mesmo porque sempre pode haver vingança. O que se passou é que eu apontei um número,  tanto à polícia quanto à CM, com uma margem de erro de uma casa, simplesmente, e por ter consciência que não se deve andar a acusar pessoas inocentes, disse que certeza não tinha, e nem podia ter porque o meu ângulo de visão não permitia melhor.


----------



## Agreste (28 Set 2013 às 09:32)

Com as chuvadas de ontem e os aguaceiros de hoje, deve ter terminado a época de incêndios. Pelo menos no norte e centro.

O dia de ontem igualou o dia 11 de junho por não se utilizarem meios aéreos.


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2013 às 10:01)

Agreste disse:


> Com as chuvadas de ontem e os aguaceiros de hoje, deve ter terminado a época de incêndios. Pelo menos no norte e centro.



Assim espero também. Que não se repitam situações semelhantes às do ano hidrológico 2011/2012.


----------



## Agreste (28 Set 2013 às 21:13)

o boneco quase completo...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Set 2013 às 23:05)

As diferenças neste Verão...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Set 2013 às 17:52)

> *Fim da época crítica de fogos: 120 mil hectares ardidos, nove mortos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=86639


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2013 às 14:44)

> *Incêndios florestais consumiram 140.944 hectares este ano, mais 28% que em 2012.*
> 
> 
> Os dados permitem concluir que só no mês de agosto arderam 89.834 hectares de florestas
> ...


Fonte: Jornal i


----------



## AJB (22 Out 2013 às 16:00)

AnDré disse:


> Fonte: Jornal i



Se lerem o relatorio provisorio do ICNF verão que esta área ardida (65% mais ou menos) foi na ultima quinzena de Agosto e 2 ou 3 dias de Setembro...a % só não é maior porque houve o incendio de Alfandega da fé (14000 ha) fora dessa quinzena...por falar neste incendio, não sei se sabem mas foi fruto de um reacendimento de um incendio na zona no dia anterior...é a dura realidade!
Depois ha outros dados interessantes como por exemplo 56 GIF's  (incendios com área igual ou superior a 500 ha) e que foram responsaveis por cerca de 86000 ha de área ardida no total. Isto mostra o looooooooooooooongooooooooooooooooo caminho que temos de percorrer em ataque ampliado (a solução pelos vistos não passa pelas GRIF's e GRUATA's, os factos desmentem esse "sonho" que havia no inicio da época).
Outra questão singular, apenas isso, é que uma das mortes ocorridas (de Valença) foi num pequeno incendio florestal (menos de 100 ha)...
quanto ao desordenamento florestal e falta de prevenção ser a causa das mortes...poderia ter sido no Caramulo (segundo sei não foi de todo), mas nunca poderia ter sido no incendio de Miranda do Douro (a vegetação era autoctone)...
Um outro aspecto interessante é que das 21000 ocorrencias florestais, PELO MENOS, sublinho, PELO MENOS 1400 foram reacendimentos que estão provados e validados...convem referir ainda o quão dificil é provar um reacendimento!
vários "mitos" que prevaleceram neste forum (e na comunicação social) nos ultimos 3 meses estão a "cair" por terra, e durante Novembro ficaram totalmente esclarecidos...espero que os criticos reflitam agora sobre isso e saibam perceber que actos heroicos e voluntariosos (apesar de corajosos e louvaveis) são inimigos do profissionalismo e evolução que se quer nesta ciencia...sim, na ciencia que é o comportamento do fogo! É aqui que esta e estará sempre a tónica...quem acha o contrario engana se redundamente e o tempo melhor que ninguem, fará ver isso!


----------



## AJB (6 Nov 2013 às 16:19)

Como:
- ja pouco se fala aqui no forum sobre este tema...
- sei que a maior parte dos colegas são e gostam de andar bem informados...
- ja passou o tempo da emoção e todos deverão estar mais abertos a razão...
- tanto (e bem) se critica o despesismo de alguns governos no tópico do Estado do País...
Finalmente...como sugestão deem uma leitura nisto:
http://www.ffms.pt/xxi-ter-opiniao/artigo/650/incendios-florestais


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2013 às 19:18)

Num dia em que na região não se ultrapassou a marca dos 13ºC...







> Incêndio florestal lavra com três frentes em S. Pedro do Sul
> 
> Publicado em 2013-08-11, atualizado hoje às *18.50*
> 
> ...



http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...367221&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## lusometeo (26 Nov 2013 às 23:20)

AJB disse:


> Se lerem o relatorio provisorio do ICNF verão que esta área ardida (65% mais ou menos) foi na ultima quinzena de Agosto e 2 ou 3 dias de Setembro...a % só não é maior porque houve o incendio de Alfandega da fé (14000 ha) fora dessa quinzena...por falar neste incendio, não sei se sabem mas foi fruto de um reacendimento de um incendio na zona no dia anterior...é a dura realidade!
> Depois ha outros dados interessantes como por exemplo 56 GIF's  (incendios com área igual ou superior a 500 ha) e que foram responsaveis por cerca de 86000 ha de área ardida no total. Isto mostra o looooooooooooooongooooooooooooooooo caminho que temos de percorrer em ataque ampliado (a solução pelos vistos não passa pelas GRIF's e GRUATA's, os factos desmentem esse "sonho" que havia no inicio da época).
> Outra questão singular, apenas isso, é que uma das mortes ocorridas (de Valença) foi num pequeno incendio florestal (menos de 100 ha)...
> quanto ao desordenamento florestal e falta de prevenção ser a causa das mortes...poderia ter sido no Caramulo (segundo sei não foi de todo), mas nunca poderia ter sido no incendio de Miranda do Douro (a vegetação era autoctone)...
> ...



Continua o negócio do fogo em Portugal. Nos anos 60 e 70 não se passava esta vergonha...

Pois, os tempos eram outros...


----------



## lusometeo (26 Nov 2013 às 23:22)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Num dia em que na região não se ultrapassou a marca dos 13ºC...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foi causa natural certamente...

Vou passar por lá pode ser que os terrenos estejam a venda...


----------



## lusometeo (26 Nov 2013 às 23:24)

AJB disse:


> Como:
> - ja pouco se fala aqui no forum sobre este tema...
> - sei que a maior parte dos colegas são e gostam de andar bem informados...
> - ja passou o tempo da emoção e todos deverão estar mais abertos a razão...
> ...



"É imperativo utilizar de forma sustentável mais de 64% do território, tal como é possível gerir o processo da transição florestal."

O que é o processo de transição florestal? Estou curioso...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2013 às 22:54)

> *Novembro atípico já regista mais de 300 incêndios*
> 
> Registaram-se 331 incêndios em Portugal desde o início de Novembro, um  número considerado demasiado elevado mesmo para uma altura do ano em que os trabalhos agrícolas recorrem bastante ao fogo. Tanto que a Protecção Civil até já activou mais um helicóptero pesado.
> 
> ...



Novembro seco e doidos à solta, o resultado final é este. Se esta malta que anda aí a pregar fogo, sim a pregar fogo porque não existe mais nenhuma razão para existir tantos fogos, nesta altura do ano, esta malta devia era pregar fogo à sua própria casa em vez de ser à floresta, assim aprendiam de vez como era bom.


----------



## CptRena (28 Nov 2013 às 03:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Novembro seco e doidos à solta, o resultado final é este. Se esta malta que anda aí a pregar fogo, sim a pregar fogo porque não existe mais nenhuma razão para existir tantos fogos, nesta altura do ano, esta malta devia era pregar fogo à sua própria casa em vez de ser à floresta, assim aprendiam de vez como era bom.



Como dizem na notícia, nesta altura há muitas combustões de material seco do verão (até porque deveria ser tudo queimado por esta altura (Outono-Inverno), mas há malta que também as queima no pico do Verão dando origem àquilo que já nós sabemos). O problema são estas condições um pouco atípicas que favorecem a combustão da matéria - a humidade tem andado extremamente baixa, coisa mais típica dos meses de Fevereiro, talvez Janeiro e Março também.
Ainda no passado fim de semana no Caramulo haviam várias fogueiras no meio da cidade e também no meio dos campos. Aquilo está para lá tudo queimado e muitas árvores já foram aparadas, nas zonas de incêndio do Verão.


----------



## AJB (6 Dez 2013 às 17:06)

*http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=701341&tm=8&layout=123&visual=61*

Relatório do MAI aponta "falha humana" na morte de bombeiros no último verão
Patrícia Cerdeira
 06 Dez, 2013, 16:40 / atualizado em 06 Dez, 2013, 16:49 

Exclusivo 
O inquérito do governo revela erro humano na origem das mortes de bombeiros. Algumas das conclusões apontam para violação de regras de segurança, erros de manobra, mau posicionamento no terreno e ainda erros na abordagem aos sinistros.

Fui muito criticado por alguns colegas do forum no verão, por dizer aquilo que agora vem finalmente confirmado!
Que estas conclusões sejam tornadas publicas e que TODOS nos deixemos do populismo, dos peditórios e das palmadinhas nas costas e passemos a discutir estes erros com criterio tecnico para que não se repitam no futuro!
esqueçam a floresta desordenada...quem vos vem dizer isso como razão para as mortes são aqueles que nos querem manter na ignorancia! Esses sim, querem que nada se altere!
Com respeito pelos que morreram, mas com a abertura de sem medos se perceber porque morreram onde morreram!


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2013 às 09:50)

Três incêndios neste momento,devem ter sido de causa natural...que tristeza.


----------



## AJB (11 Dez 2013 às 09:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Três incêndios neste momento,devem ter sido de causa natural...que tristeza.



Causa: Pastoreio!
Falta uma gestão integrada do territorio...em algumas zonas tem havido (Serra do Marão, Freita, Gerês...)...outras nem tanto...


----------



## vitamos (11 Dez 2013 às 10:02)

AJB disse:


> *http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=701341&tm=8&layout=123&visual=61*
> 
> Relatório do MAI aponta "falha humana" na morte de bombeiros no último verão
> Patrícia Cerdeira
> ...



Sobre esta notícia importa, a bem da verdade, o esclarecimento público do ponto de situação actual pelo que transcrevo na íntegra o comunicado do Professor Domingos Xavier Viegas de 9 de Dezembro:



> Incêndios Florestais de 2013 e Acidentes mortais com eles relacionados
> 
> Comunicado:
> 
> ...


----------



## AJB (11 Dez 2013 às 10:29)

vitamos disse:


> Sobre esta notícia importa, a bem da verdade, o esclarecimento público do ponto de situação actual pelo que transcrevo na íntegra o comunicado do Professor Domingos Xavier Viegas de 9 de Dezembro:



Mas diz me uma coisa com toda a sinceridade: achas mesmo que não houve erro humano nas mortes? Achas que foi o raio do fogo, qual ser maléfico, desconhecido e enigmático que teve um comportamento nunca antes visto e de tal forma imprevisto que impediu qualquer hipotese de fuga?
Por favor pá...desculpa a minha frontalidade mas fico pasmado que num fórum onde ha gente extremamente bem qualificada (tu és seguramente um deles não tenho qualquer dúvida sobre isso), onde se procura SEMPRE (e bem) uma explicação técnica para os fenómenos (ou mais comuns) meteorológicos, se procure colocar estas questões dos incendios florestais no dominio do desconhecido e do sobrenatural!
O comportamento do fogo é algo que se estuda, que se investiga e que se pratica! É uma ciencia exacta, tal qual a meteorologia!
O fogo é um dos elementos fundamentais...tal como a água por exemplo, mas não é por isso que é mais desconhecido!
Repara, neste momento ha MUITO medo de alguns foristas com a configuração sinóptica actual e a prespectiva de um inverno seco, ou pelo menos abaixo da média no que à precipitação diz respeito. esses foristas procuram por vezes explicações irracionais para a matéria!
 Felizmente ha depois elementos como tu, e outros (Stormy, Rozzo, etc (perdoem me ter citado apenas alguns, mas ha outros que mereceriam igualmente a referencia)) que "tomam a palavra" e repõe a verdade cientifica dos factos!
Porque não admitem essa mesma base cientifica para a questão dos incendios florestais? A serio, não percebo isso, vindo de pessoas que tecnicamente estão muito evoluidas nas questões naturais e ligadas ao meio ambiente!
Não foi aqui que ouvi algumas criticas (com as quais concordo) ao Borda D'água???
Voltando a "vaca fria"...deve se desde ja começar um trabalho de preparação das familias dos Bombeiros mortos. Trabalho de preparação para perceberem que as mortes não oderão ser em vão e que é melhor isso do que daqui por 1, 2 ou mais anos se verifique que mais "herois" padeceram nas mãos desse terrivel ser...
Volto a dizer: são pessoas como o Sr. Jaime Marta Soares e pessoal da Liga dos Bombeiros os principais interessados para que a culpa seja SEMPRE dos outros e nunca dos próprios!


----------



## vitamos (11 Dez 2013 às 10:44)

AJB disse:


> Mas diz me uma coisa com toda a sinceridade: achas mesmo que não houve erro humano nas mortes? Achas que foi o raio do fogo, qual ser maléfico, desconhecido e enigmático que teve um comportamento nunca antes visto e de tal forma imprevisto que impediu qualquer hipotese de fuga?



Não, não disse isso, antes pelo contrário. O meu intuito foi apenas o de esclarecer as notícias que vieram a público. Obviamente que o relatório irá apontar as falhas, não tenho dúvidas nenhumas porque conheço a competência e seriedade das pessoas que o estão a elaborar. Agora convém aguardar pelo mesmo. Neste contexto acho que algumas reacções na comunicação social foram estemporâneas e ridículas.




AJB disse:


> Por favor pá...desculpa a minha frontalidade mas fico pasmado que num fórum onde ha gente extremamente bem qualificada (tu és seguramente um deles não tenho qualquer dúvida sobre isso), onde se procura SEMPRE (e bem) uma explicação técnica para os fenómenos (ou mais comuns) meteorológicos, se procure colocar estas questões dos incendios florestais no dominio do desconhecido e do sobrenatural!



Aqui poderás ter a certeza que o relatório em causa não irá fazer isso certamente 



AJB disse:


> O comportamento do fogo é algo que se estuda, que se investiga e que se pratica! É uma ciencia exacta, tal qual a meteorologia!



É... plenamente de acordo. Existirá sempre alguma "Imprevisibilidade", mas essa não é do fenómeno em si, é das centenas de variáveis em jogo. Claro que para alguma coisa serve a investigação: Conhecer e tentar prevenir



AJB disse:


> Volto a dizer: são pessoas como o Sr. Jaime Marta Soares e pessoal da Liga dos Bombeiros os principais interessados para que a culpa seja SEMPRE dos outros e nunca dos próprios!



Não metia todos no mesmo saco... Mas as ultimas declarações de Jaime Marta Soares na comunicação social, com o acrescento de estar a comunicar mais uma vez "excertos de um relatório PRELIMINAR" e que supostamente nem deviam andar a circular pelos media, são no mínimo "estranhas", nomeadamente no que respeita ao "gozo" e algum desconhecimento real ou intencionalmente inventado do trabalho sério de investigação que tem sido desenvolido nos últimos anos. Diria que fiquei algo desiludido. A defesa dos "seus" não devia ser tão cega. Até porque como já havia dito por aqui a grande maioria dos bombeiros portugueses agradece que alguém se preocupe com a sua própria segurança.


----------



## AJB (11 Dez 2013 às 11:08)

vitamos disse:


> Não, não disse isso, antes pelo contrário. O meu intuito foi apenas o de esclarecer as notícias que vieram a público. Obviamente que o relatório irá apontar as falhas, não tenho dúvidas nenhumas porque conheço a competência e seriedade das pessoas que o estão a elaborar. Agora convém aguardar pelo mesmo. Neste contexto acho que algumas reacções na comunicação social foram estemporâneas e ridículas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero sinceramente que a verdade dos acidentes seja realmente colocada ao serviço da sociedade! Não quero de todo colocar todos no mesmo saco, não! Mas ha uma coisa que podes ter a certeza, ha muita gente, MUITA, nos bombeiros que tem interesse que no dominio dos incendios florestais as verdades se fiquem pela imprevisibilidade/desconhecido/floresta mal gerida!
Conheço alguns pormenores dos acidentes, não do relatorio, mas de outras pessoas que estiveram proximas e uma coisa é certa, a verdade vai doer muito principalmente ás familias dos que morreram e é com essas que deverá haver preocupação! 
Isto é, neste momento o conforto das familias é encontrado no acto heroico e quase sobrehumano que os seus tiveram e que em função disso morreram! esse conforto pode ficar sem alicerces com este relatorio! 
é preciso explicar lhes que a culpa não foi do bombeiro, da pessoa, do familiar que morreu, mas sim do sistema quase milenar de formação (ou falta dela) que estes homens tem!
Qualquer um pode ser bombeiro e isso diz muito!
Outra coisa é o facto de a sociedade nada exigir aos bombeiros no cumprimento da missão de apagar incendios florestais! vamos ser claros, não ha essa cultura de exigência com eles como ha com outras classes profissionais e isso (EM MINHA OPINIÃO SÓ) é terrivel e factor decisivo na falta de exigência que os proprios tem com eles!
Aguardo pelo relatorio com uma curiosidade apenas: não é saber se o bombeiro A ou B falhou nisto ou aquilo, mas sim saber se haverá coragem para identificar erros e principalmente para os mudar...


----------



## AJB (11 Dez 2013 às 11:11)

Um aparte: ja viram como os pastores da zona da Estrela são extremamente bem "formados" em meteorologia...reparem que mal lhes "cheirou" a chuva...esperemos é que lá chegue e não se fique pelo litoral


----------



## james (11 Dez 2013 às 11:52)

Nao sou especialista em fogos florestais , mas no verao passado , num incendio uma imagem na tv em direto fez - me uma confusao terrivel . Estava um jornalista em direto e de repente ve - se um grupo de bombeiros na berma de uma estrada a correr para fugir de um helicoptero que estava a fazer uma descarga . 

E eu pensei , meios aereos a atuar num sitio onde ha acesso total a meios terrestres e onde nao havia perigo para aquele grupo de bombeiros ? 

Os meios aereos nao deveriam atuar doutra forma ? 

Nao se estara ainda a cometer erros primarios ?


----------



## AJB (11 Dez 2013 às 12:07)

james disse:


> Nao sou especialista em fogos florestais , mas no verao passado , num incendio uma imagem na tv em direto fez - me uma confusao terrivel . Estava um jornalista em direto e de repente ve - se um grupo de bombeiros na berma de uma estrada a correr para fugir de um helicoptero que estava a fazer uma descarga .
> 
> E eu pensei , meios aereos a atuar num sitio onde ha acesso total a meios terrestres e onde nao havia perigo para aquele grupo de bombeiros ?
> 
> ...



Sei que ha bombeiros neste fórum...acho que a resposta ao que perguntas ninguem melhor que eles para a dar..a minha opinião ja é bastante conhecida aqui no fórum...fogo florestal é diferente de incendio florestal...
só um aparte...


----------



## bigfire (11 Dez 2013 às 12:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Três incêndios neste momento,devem ter sido de causa natural...que tristeza.



Não me admira nada essa situação, hoje vai fazer exatamente uma semana que ocorreu um grande incêndio na Serra do Marão, junto ao conhecido Alto de Espinho, digo grande porque para a altura do ano foi mesmo. Vou tentar meter umas fotos mais tarde.


----------



## AJB (11 Dez 2013 às 12:28)

bigfire disse:


> Não me admira nada essa situação, hoje vai fazer exatamente uma semana que ocorreu um grande incêndio na Serra do Marão, junto ao conhecido Alto de Espinho, digo grande porque para a altura do ano foi mesmo. Vou tentar meter umas fotos mais tarde.



Bem...grand não seria a palavra mais adequada...mas de pende do que consideras grande...mas sabias que esse incêndio parou numa zona que tinha sido tratada com fogo controlado? Foi na zona, para quem conhece, de Pena Suar, que ja tem uma parte da rede primária implementada e foi executada através de fogo controlado realizado nos ultimos 2/3 anos
Portanto para que percebam, por mais prevenção estrutural que haja, havera sempre incendios florestais...a dimensão é que sera seguramente menor...foi esse caso que reportas


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2013 às 13:53)

*Dois incêndios ameaçam aldeias na Serra das Estrela*


> Fogos começaram ao início da noite. Rajadas de vento na ordem dos 90 quilómetros por hora estão a dificultar a vida aos bombeiros.
> 
> Dois incêndios que deflagraram esta terça-feira à noite na Serra da Estrela estão pôr em risco duas aldeias no concelho de Seia, um na freguesia de Vide e outro na freguesia de Loriga.
> 
> ...



Não é a primeira vez, nem será a última.


----------



## bigfire (12 Dez 2013 às 01:04)

Aqui estão as fotografias do incêndio que falei, no dia 04/12/2013.


----------



## AJB (12 Dez 2013 às 09:29)

Boas fotos
o incendio foi pequeno, seguramente não teve mais de 20 ha...da cumeada, onde se veem eólicas, o incendio nunca passaria para o lado de lá (Distrito do Porto) pois estão executadas (como disse ontem) faixas de gestão de combustivel da rede primária (foram executadas através de fogo controlado).
Este incendio era perfeitamente gerivel...aliás neste dia haviam várias equipas de fogos conrolados a trabalhar na região Norte, ou seja, as condições meteo eram muito boas para isso!
Chamo a atenção para uma foto onde se veem veiculos dos Bombeiros no caminho a meia encosta,a combater de cima para baixo!
Antes de tecer qualquer comentário, gostaria de vos lançar um desafio (se me o permitem claro)...
O que acham? acham que quem estava naqueles carros estava a combater de forma segura, ou a respeitar as regras de segurança?
Dou alguns dados: a encosta esta voltada a Este. Nesse dia o vento era de Este, fraco, muito fraco mesmo, mas no final do dia rodou ligeiramente para Nordeste, e apesar de aumentar um pouco a velocidade ela manteve se na mesma fraca...


----------



## vagas (12 Dez 2013 às 15:57)

O nivel de segurança não existia, pois qualquer um sabe que é o pior sitio para se combater uma frente de fogo, quem diz meia encosta tambem pode dizer um vale encaixado, simplesmente cabe ao comandate de sector se este incendio estiver sector claro se não simplesmente cabe ao condutor do carro dizer que não tem seguraça para a equipa para a intervenção ser cancelada.
Não percebo o porque de tanto se batalhar na teoria sobre normas de segurança sobre as régras basicas de posicionamento de uma carro e na pratica fazer.se tudo ao contrario....
Sou bombeiro voluntário a uns aninhos, embora so tenha 26 anos mas ja fasso parte de equipas de ecins desde os meus 14 anos, e sempre me ensinaram na minha corporação " Primeiro eu, depois eu e depois os outros" axo que nao vale a pena arriscar uma equipa nem um carro por meia duzia de hectares...


----------



## AJB (12 Dez 2013 às 16:55)

Esta foto que me refiro é bem explicita do que MUITAS vezes é apelidado de "mudança repentina do vento"...nada disso, tão só ha um reposicionamento do flanco no fundo da encosta e a subida rápida da linha de fogo...quem esta em cima normalmente não consegue fugir...este verão presenciei este tipo de erros e com algumas mangueiras queimadas...


----------



## bigfire (12 Dez 2013 às 22:59)

AJB disse:


> Boas fotos
> o incendio foi pequeno, seguramente não teve mais de 20 ha...da cumeada, onde se veem eólicas, o incendio nunca passaria para o lado de lá (Distrito do Porto) pois estão executadas (como disse ontem) faixas de gestão de combustivel da rede primária (foram executadas através de fogo controlado).
> Este incendio era perfeitamente gerivel...aliás neste dia haviam várias equipas de fogos conrolados a trabalhar na região Norte, ou seja, as condições meteo eram muito boas para isso!
> Chamo a atenção para uma foto onde se veem veiculos dos Bombeiros no caminho a meia encosta,a combater de cima para baixo!
> ...




Sim, era quase impossivel passar, até porque existe um grande estradão que pecorre toda a linha das eólicas, mas não foi assim tão fácil como parece, pelo fim da tarde, o vento levantou-se, e na parte superior ao estradão que vemos na 1ª fotografia, o incêndio tornou-se por vezes violento, conjugado pela inclinação do terreno, ainda pior.


----------



## AJB (13 Dez 2013 às 09:22)

bigfire disse:


> Sim, era quase impossivel passar, até porque existe um grande estradão que pecorre toda a linha das eólicas, mas não foi assim tão fácil como parece, pelo fim da tarde, o vento levantou-se, e na parte superior ao estradão que vemos na 1ª fotografia, o incêndio tornou-se por vezes violento, conjugado pela inclinação do terreno, ainda pior.



Achas mesmo que um simples estradão de 5m de largura situado numa cumeada (zona de aceleração do fogo) impediria a passagem do fogo? Não, nem pensar! se não existisse a rede primária passaria seguramente, ainda para mais o vento e o declive estavam perfeitamente alinhados...é o chamado 2/3 na linguagem CPS (Campbell Prediction System)


----------



## AJB (30 Dez 2013 às 09:46)

Julgo que alguns ja devem ter visto, mas acho importante lerem o relatório sobre os grandes IF's do verão passado...ha comentarios muito importantes (especialmente ao nivel da formação), mesmo ao nivel meteorológico e a sua ENORME influência no comportamento futuro do fogo! Como aqui foi referido na altura, relativamente ao maior incendio do ano, uma simples análise meteorológica teria poupado 5000 ha e em vez de 14000 ha teriam ardido 9000 ha...sempre foi nestes aspectos que incidiram as minhas criticas ao sistema em geral e aos Bombeiros em particular! 
Nunca o fiz numa perspectiva gratuita ou de mera critica, peço desculpa se transpareceu o contrario!
Agora o mais importante é verificar que alterações conseguirá o governo fazer em função destas sugestões...e muito sinceramente acho que se acontecerem serão sobretudo benéficas para os bombeiros, para o seu futuro!
Um dos caminhos apontados, melhores equipamentos de protecção individual, é importante mas não será seguramente aí que está o cerne da questão!
Se apenas se mudar isso, seguramente continuará a haver algumas mortes, a diferença é que estarão melhores equipados...
o link para o relatório:
http://www.portugal.gov.pt/media/1281135/Relatório_IF2013_parte1.pdf
Boas festas


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jan 2014 às 12:54)

*Incêndios em Portugal no ano de 2013*

Foi um dos temas mais falados durante 2013. Os incêndios deste ano mataram 9 pessoas, 8 das quais eram bombeiros. O verão foi de combate a grandes fogos, com destaque para a Serra do Caramulo, onde as equipas combateram as chamas durante dias a fio. Esses são alguns dos acontecimentos que agora passamos em revista.

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/9taS1FBwJFrzt35ui76O"]IncÃªndios em Portugal no ano de 2013 - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

RTP

Seguimento - Incêndios 2014


----------



## camrov8 (2 Jan 2014 às 20:37)

A dura realidade é que o relatorio tem muitas verdades alguém sabe quantos bombeiros profissionais existem em Portugal. Só temos um pequeno com verdadeira formação, e que a tiraram nos usa com o famoso corpo de bombeiros paraquedistas, e comunicações ao só eram topo de gama na 2ª grande guerra e dadas a muitas sombras


----------



## CptRena (29 Jan 2014 às 16:54)

Algumas mortes no Caramulo devidas a falha no sistema de comunicações do SIRESP 

 http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/503/socieda...o-protecao-civil-comunicado/1532573-4071.html


----------



## AJB (29 Jan 2014 às 17:20)

CptRena disse:


> Algumas mortes no Caramulo devidas a falha no sistema de comunicações do SIRESP
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/503/socieda...o-protecao-civil-comunicado/1532573-4071.html



Ouvi...mas sinceramente são tretas! Não nos esqueçamos que havia radiso siresp, e havia tambem os radios analogicos...zonas sombra ha em todo o lado!
A culpa foi dos chefes de equipa/grupos que não avaliaram a situação de perigo (as várias situações de acidentes)!
Esta mais que provado! 
Triste é que enquanto se tentam arranjar este genero de desculpas, não se coloca o dedo na ferida e nos proximos anos os erros vão ser repetidos!
Que raio de sistema de (alguns) bombeiros que não admite que erraram e que tem MUITO para aprender!
Enfim...que os novos bombeiros se revoltem contra isto...


----------



## AJB (26 Fev 2014 às 14:08)

http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=140353
Como ja se vinha a prever...


----------



## AJB (26 Fev 2014 às 16:52)

Que fique claro que concordo com a compra de 2 meios pesados, sem duvida! Agora que ninguem se iluda...não vai adiantar muito em anos como o de 2013por exemplo...não se esqueçam que tivemos cá 6 e foi o que foi!
Critico e MUITO é o facto de se falar que a tónica deve estar na prevenção, e blás blás e depois ha 80 milhoes de euros para 2 canadairs e não ha 5 milhoes para a prevenção!
Quero ouvir agora os paladinos da prevenção de incendios a falar...é demais, mas enfim!
P.s: esses paladinos são os que voçês sabem e falamos muito o ano passado


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Fev 2014 às 16:57)

AJB disse:


> Que fique claro que concordo com a compra de 2 meios pesados, sem duvida! Agora que ninguem se iluda...não vai adiantar muito em anos como o de 2013por exemplo...não se esqueçam que tivemos cá 6 e foi o que foi!
> Critico e MUITO é o facto de se falar que a tónica deve estar na prevenção, e blás blás e depois ha 80 milhoes de euros para 2 canadairs e não ha 5 milhoes para a prevenção!
> Quero ouvir agora os paladinos da prevenção de incendios a falar...é demais, mas enfim!
> P.s: esses paladinos são os que voçês sabem e falamos muito o ano passado




Sim isto aqui no Caramulo nem com 6 canadairs lá foi, fora os anfíbios e os helicópteros. Mas também é de realçar que a partir do momento em que o fumo começa a ser desfavorável aos aviões, eles terminam a missão

Oxalá ninguém se lembre este ano de acabar com o pouco que resta da serra...


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Fev 2014 às 17:07)

Estes Canadairs vão é ''encher os bolsos a alguém''. Aposto que se forem comprados não vão ser pilotados pela Força aérea. 
Eu continuo a dizer que Portugal podia ter mais meios aéreos de combate a incêndios se os meios da Aeronáutica Portuguesa fossem adaptados ao combate de incêndios. Eu li há uns tempos que é perfeitamente possível adaptar os helicópteros da Força Aérea, mas o Governo está pouco virado.

Afinal para que é que nós queremos os aviões da Força Aérea? Para brincar aos ensaios das guerras?

Sinceramente não vejo porque não se toma uma atitude diferente em relação aos pilotos destes aviões/helicópteros, à quantidade de meios aéreos que podíamos ter e não temos.


----------



## AJB (26 Fev 2014 às 17:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Estes Canadairs vão é ''encher os bolsos a alguém''. Aposto que se forem comprados não vão ser pilotados pela Força aérea.
> Eu continuo a dizer que Portugal podia ter mais meios aéreos de combate a incêndios se os meios da Aeronáutica Portuguesa fossem adaptados ao combate de incêndios. Eu li há uns tempos que é perfeitamente possível adaptar os helicópteros da Força Aérea, mas o Governo está pouco virado.
> 
> Afinal para que é que nós queremos os aviões da Força Aérea? Para brincar aos ensaios das guerras?
> ...



Essa adaptação não é assim tão simples...mas repara que não é só a adaptação, é a manutenção tambem...
mas podes ter uma certeza: naão falta, nem faltará dinheiro para o combate a incendios florestais! Não duvides disto...e cada vez menos havera para a prevenção! Seguimos, infelizmente, o caminho errado...e que pagaremos bem caro...infelizmente os governos, alguns claro, querem resultados para ontem e depois nem amanha os tem! 2013 foi um ano exemplar nesse aspecto!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Fev 2014 às 19:32)

*Seguimento - Incêndios 2014*


----------



## Agreste (16 Mar 2014 às 18:55)

Resumo destes últimos 10 dias de bom tempo, já começaram os incêndios.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2014 às 19:41)

Julgo que esta noticia merece ser partilhada...


*Autores dos incêndios no Caramulo condenados a 18 e a 12 anos de prisão*
*
*
_Os dois jovens responsáveis pelos incêndios no Caramulo que mataram quatro bombeiros no Verão de 2013 foram nesta sexta-feira condenados a 18 anos e a 12 anos de prisão efectiva, determinou o tribunal de júri que os julgou em Vouzela.

O tribunal considerou provado que, na noite de 20 para 21 de Agosto de 2013, os arguidos Luís Patrick e Fernando Marinho andaram de mota pela serra a atear vários focos de incêndios que acabaram por ter consequências trágicas naquele que foi um dos Verões mais mortíferos de sempre para as corporações de bombeiros portuguesas.

A pena mais alta foi aplicada ao arguido Luís Patrick, que sempre negou a autoria dos incêndios e para quem o Ministério Público tinha inicialmente pedido a condenação à pena máxima de 25 anos de prisão. O tribunal considerou o seu testemunho “nada credível”.  

Já Fernando Marinho, que confessou ter ateado fogos, foi condenado a 12 anos de prisão de efectiva, uma pena mais baixa e justificada pelo tribunal de júri pela sua cooperação durante todo o processo


_
*Fonte: http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...condenados-a-18-e-a-12-anos-de-prisao-1679232*


----------

